# Prochain PowerBook un jour ?



## Surfer Libre (9 Septembre 2004)

Salut,

J'ai un pote kiné libéral qui doit acheter dans les plus brefs délais un *PowerBook G4 17"*  pour son travail. Il souhaites garder cette machine pendant de nombreuses années.

Le problème est qu'il ne peut pas trop attendre les nouveaux PowerBook plus puissants (et moins chers?) vu que son iBook G3 600 Mgz actuel bat sérieusement de l'aile (tremblements à l'affichage et problème de batteries). Cela se joue à quelques semaines près.

Si l'on se fie à la cadence des mises à jour de cette gamme, on peut en déduire que la prochaine devrait se faire vers octobre, ce qui est tard pour lui. Même si le PB 17" 1,5Ghz lui conviendrai parfaitement il serait dommage de l'acheter au prix fort quelques jours avant la sortie de son successeur... (il en veut terriblement à la politique du secret d'Apple)  

*Mais en comparant les spécificités de la gamme actuelle qui se veut professionnelle à l'iMac G5 on peut penser qu'Apple va tout mettre en ½uvre pour remettre un peut de cohérence dans ces gammes portables le plus rapidement possible afin qu'ils ne souffrent pas trop longtemps la comparaison. Un G4 à 1,8Ghz serait du plus bel effet.  * 

Aussi, il hésite à prendre une carte graphique à 128Mo, car il utilisera des logiciels qui permettront de visualiser des articulations 3D en mouvement afin de les montrer à ses patients dans un but thérapeutique.

Aussi, il cherche un revendeur qui puisse prêter à moindre coût une machine en cas de panne de la sienne. le seul revendeur qu'il est trouvé proposant cette option propose un supplément exorbitant de 900euros sur trois ans (autant acheter un deuxième mac...).

Y a t'il des sources ou fuites qui peuvent laisser penser que le PowerBook puisse être upgrader plus vite que prévu? Dans la foulée de l'iMac, ce mois-ci par exemple?

Merci pour lui, à qui je transmettrais vos avis éclairés.


----------



## hifibuff (9 Septembre 2004)

Salut!
Comme on parle dans le thread "powerbook G5", une evolution de la gamme actuelle des poawerbook G4 a 1.6 ou peut etre, bien que peu probable, a 1.8Ghz devrait intervenir d ici 40 a 60 jours environs.


----------



## air (9 Septembre 2004)

Je sais pas pas si trouveras une location pas cher ... mais au prix que lui propose le gars il a tous interet a prendre un ibook g4 sur le refurb ou d'occase et comme ca il pourras soi le donné a quelqu'un de sa famille ou le revendre !!! (de plus je pense qu'il peut l'amortir dans ses frais ou bien le déduire de ses impots !!!)


----------



## Lordwizard (10 Septembre 2004)

Mon humble avis: De toute façon vu que la gamme ne risque pas de changer du tout au tout, (non pas de powerbook G5 pour bientôt), quel interet a ton pote d'attendre? Si il en a le besoin actuellement! un passage de 1.5 à 1.6 Ghz sincérement c'est négligeable dans son domaine, et sur un portable...

De plus je ne suis pas sur du tout que Moto, pardon Freescale ai un G4 plus puissant sous la main de suite!


----------



## Surfer Libre (12 Septembre 2004)

La fin de cette promo serait elle un indice?


----------



## molgow (12 Septembre 2004)

Cette offre expire le 25 septembre d'après l'AppleStore Education US.

Le 25 septembre étant un samedi. Peut-on s'attendre à une mise à jour le lundi suivant (c'est à dire le 27) ? On verra bien.


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2004)

Ahhh, les 27... ça me rapelle l'arrivée d'un certain alubook....


----------



## kisco (13 Septembre 2004)

c'est marrant la même offre sur le store suisse expire le 2 novembre...


----------



## MrStone (14 Septembre 2004)

C'est vrai ça...
La différence doit être dûe au temps que ça met pour arriver jusque là :rateau:




désolé :rose:


----------



## Surfer Libre (26 Septembre 2004)

Selon Macplus, la mise à jour des Powerbook est prévue de source fiable pour dans trois semaines, cinq maximum.

La mise à jour devrait être conséquente puisqu'ils n'attendent pas moins que des machines cadencées à 1,6Ghz et 1,8Ghz. Les performances globales seraient également revues à la hausse.

De quoi tenir la dragée haute à la relève en G5 l'année prochaine, qui dans sa première mouture ne devrait pas exploser ces G4 derniers cris. J'en connais un qui va être content!


----------



## minime (26 Septembre 2004)

La "source fiable" de service chez MacPlus ce week-end n'est autre que Mac OS Rumors, qui ne doit pas en savoir plus que nous. 

Une mise à jour de la gamme PowerBook est envisageable puisque la dernière date du mois d'avril. Freescale parlera publiquement du MPC7448 dès la semaine prochaine.


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

si il y a une nouvelle mise à jour en G4, je me suicide et j'achète un powerbook G4...


----------



## kalbert (26 Septembre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Selon Macplus, la mise à jour des Powerbook est prévue de source fiable pour dans trois semaines, cinq maximum.
> 
> La mise à jour devrait être conséquente puisqu'ils n'attendent pas moins que des machines cadencées à 1,6Ghz et 1,8Ghz. Les performances globales seraient également revues à la hausse.
> 
> De quoi tenir la dragée haute à la relève en G5 l'année prochaine, qui dans sa première mouture ne devrait pas exploser ces G4 derniers cris. J'en connais un qui va être content!


tu veux dire quoi par "Les performances globales seraient également revues à la hausse.", carte graphique, plus de ram, disque dur plus rapide....?
parceque je compte m'acheter un PB (pour ma femme) et pour moi :video live->
je flippe un peu des capacités, c gourmand


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

non, tout compte fait je pense que je vais prendre un ibook 12" et attendre 1 ans pour le powerbook...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> non, tout compte fait je pense que je vais prendre un ibook 12" et attendre 1 ans pour le powerbook...



Réfléchis-y bien ! 


Tu es sûr de ton choix


----------



## air (26 Septembre 2004)

je me pose aussi la question de la sortie d'une nouvelle gamme remanié !!!
J'vais surement etre amener a prendre un portable, pour bosser quand je suis loin de mon G4 933.
En comparaison avec celui, penser vous qu'un ibook ferais l'affaire ??


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Réfléchis-y bien !
> 
> 
> Tu es sûr de ton choix


 pfff, non j'en sais rien!!!! yen a marre! j'économise depuis 3 ans pour un powerbook, je sais que le PB G5 est proche, mais j'en ai besoin d'un!!!

pffff, monde cruel...si apple communiquait sur ses produits, j'aurais acheté un powerbook G4 début juillet...


----------



## Lordwizard (26 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ...si apple communiquait sur ses produits, j'aurais acheté un powerbook G4 début juillet...



Mais Apple a communiqué !! Combien de "haut placés" ont déjà dit qu'il ne fallait pas compter sur un PowerBook G5 de sitôt, même après la sortie de l'iMac G5...  

Maintenant, il y a ce que tu veux bien entendre et ton désir d'avoir un G5...Ca c'est autre chose hein ??


----------



## decoris (26 Septembre 2004)

non, ils ont dit à la sortie du G5 qu'il faudrait attendre longtemps, probablement fin 2004 (soit 18 mois de délais), et à la sortie de l'imac ils ont dit n'espérez pas en voir un dans le mois qui suit!

excusez moi mais c'est tout sauf clair!!!


----------



## Surfer Libre (27 Septembre 2004)

Citation selon Macplus :
"Apple pourrait mettre à jour sa gamme de machines professionnelles d'ici à trois ou cinq semaines, selon les dires du site de rumeurs Mac OS Rumors. Les Powerbook G4 seraient livrés avec des processeurs plus rapides. Les deux nouveaux coeurs de silicium seraient les suivants*:
* le modèle 7447B d'une fréquence de 1,6 GHz
* le modèle 7448 d'une fréquence 1,8 GHz

Dans le cadre du second modèle de processeur, la mémoire serait à la norme PC3200 à 400 MHz comme les machines professionnelles de bureau, les PowerMacintosh G5. Quant à la mémoire cache L2, elle passerait à 1 Mo pour augmenter les performances. Je vous rappelle qu'actuellement les machines de la gamme PowerBook proposent une mémoire cache L2 de 512 Ko, «*seulement*».
Selon nos propres sources «*proches de l'enquête*», il semblerait que la firme de Cupertino se prépare effectivement à rafraîchir, par une mise à jour «*mineure*», sa gamme de machine nomade professionnelle avant la fin de l'année..."

Pour plus d'info cliquez ici.


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> si il y a une nouvelle mise à jour en G4, je me suicide et j'achète un powerbook G4...


 C'est pour forcer tes héritiers à switcher ?


----------



## decoris (27 Septembre 2004)

non, j'achète après le suicide... 

disons que ce qui pourrait me faire acheter un pwoerbook G4 c'est une vraie évolution, pas juste un DD plus rapide et une meilleure carte graphique (et 100MHz de plus)

il faut une grosse inovation processeur!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> si il y a une nouvelle mise à jour en G4, je me suicide et j'achète un powerbook G4...



On peut préparer la corde, et toi les sous.




			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> disons que ce qui pourrait me faire acheter un pwoerbook G4 c'est un DD plus rapide et une meilleure carte graphique



Dit comme ça, c'est plus juste  

Fait gaffe aux avocats d'Apple, c'est pas beau d'annoncer leur produit en avant première.

A bientôt   

Laurent


----------



## decoris (27 Septembre 2004)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Dit comme ça, c'est plus juste



Hoooo, la fausse citation!!!! honte sur toi!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Septembre 2004)

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## kalbert (27 Septembre 2004)

par rapport au upgrade cpu des PB , je ne suis pas sur que ce soit 1.6 et 1.8Ghz, dans macosrumor (oui bon....), ils )parlent surtout de ces proc pour l'emac et l'ibook, donc ......
peut être 2Ghz pour les PB...
un truc valable pour faire attendre les g5 non?
http://macosrumors.com/92104B.php


----------



## minime (28 Septembre 2004)

Les premiers exemplaires du MPC7448 ne seraient pas disponibles avant le premier semestre 2005. On en saura sans doute plus demain lorsque Freescale aura expliqué ses plans pour les nouveaux PowerPC et PowerQuicc.

Extraits de l'article de eetimes.com :

« _Freescale Semiconductor Inc. will show architectures for seven new PowerPC and PowerQuicc devices at an upcoming conference in Frankfurt, Germany. The processors share a common design methodology and are all produced in a 90-nanometer SOI process technology&#8230;

Rounding out the series will be the MPC7448, a single-core upgrade from the MPC7447A. This device borrows the system controller from the PowerQuicc&#8230;

In the 7448, as in previous 7xxx family members, the MPX bus is an external bus with interface pins to separate devices.

The 7448 will sample in the first half._ »


----------



## Surfer Libre (28 Septembre 2004)

kalbert a dit:
			
		

> par rapport au upgrade cpu des PB , je ne suis pas sur que ce soit 1.6 et 1.8Ghz, dans macosrumor (oui bon....), ils )parlent surtout de ces proc pour l'emac et l'ibook, donc ......
> peut être 2Ghz pour les PB...
> un truc valable pour faire attendre les g5 non?
> http://macosrumors.com/92104B.php


En toute logique, passer le PowerBook G4 de 1,5Ghz à 2Ghz direct est trop raide. Les PowerBook actuels ne sont pas à la masse à ce point, contrairement aux derniers iMac G4 à seulement 1Ghz et 1,25Ghz.
Passer le PowerBook G4 de 1,5Ghz à 1,8Ghz permetrai de contenter tout le monde (ou presque) et de ne pas placer la barre trop haut pour les futurs PB G5 qui se devront d'afficher une cadence supérieure pour débuter en beauté (2Ghz?).


----------



## decoris (28 Septembre 2004)

et bien c'est la joie, si faut attendre juin 2004 pour avoir une maj des powerbook, et en G4 en plus, ça va être du gato!


----------



## Lordwizard (28 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et bien c'est la joie, si faut attendre juin 2004 pour avoir une maj des powerbook, et en G4 en plus, ça va être du gato!



Tu nous le fait version "Retour vers le futur" ou "Machine a remonter le temps" ??     :rateau:


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et bien c'est la joie, si faut attendre juin 2004 pour avoir une maj des powerbook, et en G4 en plus, ça va être du gato!



Exactement la même chose (sauf 2004 ), c'est vraiment pas une bonne annonce et une bonne nouvelle.

Je vais peut être l'acheter le 15 actuel.

A bientôt   

Laurent


----------



## minime (28 Septembre 2004)

New e600 PowerPC Products :

Le MPC7448, qui prendra la suite de la gamme MPC74xx, sera bien fabriqué en 90 nm SOI, ce qui permettra de passer la mémoire cache L2 de 512 Ko à 1 Mo. La capacité à traiter les instructions Altivec a été améliorée (out-of-order transactions) et le bus MPX atteint les 200 MHz.

Freescale a également annoncé le MPC8641 basé sur le même c½ur e600, AltiVec, 90 nm, avec controleur mémoire (DDR and DDRII) et bus MPX (Up to 667 MHz) intégrés, 1 Mo de cache L2, interface RapidIO&#8230; et son dérivé dual core, MPC8641D.

Les fréquences seront supérieures à 1,5 GHz, mais Freescale n'a rien annoncé de plus spécifique. La production du 7448 est bien prévue pour le premier semestre 2005, les 8641 arriveront plus tard. Reste à savoir si Apple pourrait utiliser le MPC7448, dans quelle machine, et quand&#8230;

*[Mise à jour]* Dans la présentation téléchargeable sur freescale.com les premiers exemplaires du 7448 sont annoncés pour le premier semestre 2005 et la production de masse pour le second, c'est à dire pas avant le mois de juin 2005 (page 41). Apple sera sans doute parmi les premiers servis, mais ça semble quand même mal barré pour une mise à jour fin 2004.

La roadmap en page 53 mentionne un nouveau processeur après le 7448, toujours dans la catégorie des G4 classiques (l'évolution des processeurs "SoC", comme le MPC8641, est traitée à part).


----------



## appleman (29 Septembre 2004)

en gros et en resumé, est ce que ca veur dire qu'une mise a jour des PB serai possible avant le fin de l'année, car etant etudiant, j'hesite a prendre l'offre MIPE, et prendre le PB 1.33 ghz, ou attendre encore un peu vu que je ne suis pas à 1 mois pres. Que feriez vous???


----------



## iMax (29 Septembre 2004)

Perso, j'attendrais


----------



## TNK (29 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'attendrais


Tiens, encore une victime du _Syndrome de l'acheteur de la veille!_


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (30 Septembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> en gros et en resumé, est ce que ca veur dire qu'une mise a jour des PB serai possible avant le fin de l'année, car etant etudiant, j'hesite a prendre l'offre MIPE, et prendre le PB 1.33 ghz, ou attendre encore un peu vu que je ne suis pas à 1 mois pres. Que feriez vous???





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'attendrais



Oui tu peux attendre, mais il faut pas que tu en ais besoin vite.

Une mise à jour dans les deux mois et peut être un petit délai de livraison 2 à 4 semaines, ça fait tout de suite pour noël. Alors attendre oui, mais si tu n'as pas d'urgence.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## SuperCed (30 Septembre 2004)

Normalement, sortie vers le 20 octobre en même temps que les iBook.


----------



## TNK (30 Septembre 2004)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, sortie vers le 20 octobre en même temps que les iBook.


 Info ou boule de cristal?


----------



## Amophis (30 Septembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Info ou boule de cristal?




De toute façon quand les revendeurs commencent à faire de grosses promo, c'est un signe, pour l'instant rien à l'horizon.


----------



## dajay (30 Septembre 2004)

> Aussi, il hésite à prendre une carte graphique à 128Mo, car il utilisera des logiciels qui permettront de visualiser des articulations 3D en mouvement afin de les montrer à ses patients dans un but thérapeutique.



Pour info, ça m'étonnerait qu'une carte graphique de cette puissance soit nécessaire pour ce type d'utilisation... Même une 16mo suffirait...


----------



## SuperCed (30 Septembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Info ou boule de cristal?


 Un peu oui. Mais aussi parce qu'en se basant sur les anciennes dates de mise à jour, ça tombe vers le 20 octobre.

 De toutes façons, ils ont le choix dans la date...


----------



## minime (2 Octobre 2004)

Si Freescale n'a rien d'autre dans sa manche il n'y aura pas de révision des portables avant le printemps 2005, ce qui serait tout de même dommage.

Pour qu'une révision soit envisageable immédiatement il faudrait des 7447 cadencés à plus de 1,5 GHz. Il n'y avait peut-être pas lieu de parler de cette évolution mineure lors de la récente conférence (aucune nouveauté au niveau de l'architecture, toujours gravés en 130 nm, avec un bus 167 MHz), mais du coup ces processeurs ont été évoqués uniquement sur des sites de rumeurs. S'ils se matérialisent dans le PowerBook, l'iBook passerait alors à ±1,33 GHz.

Au printemps prochain le PowerBook pourrait adopter le MPC7448 et son bus 200 MHz. L'iBook hériterait des processeurs 7447A ±1,5 GHz, avec un bus système cadencé à 167 MHz. La question du PowerBook G5 se poserait à nouveau lors de la révision suivante, à l'automne 2005. L'iBook devrait attendre cette date pour avoir droit au 7448. Mais si le PowerBook G5 arrive plus tôt, au printemps 2005, le 7448 et les autres processeurs Freescale 90 nm seront réservés aux machines grand public.

La sortie du PowerBook G5 entraînera sans doute l'apparition d'un nouveau boîtier (envisageable pour faciliter l'intégration du PPC970, et parce que l'AluBook aura alors plus de deux ans), on peut aussi rêver d'un restyling pour l'iBook en 2005. Pas vraiment pour des raisons pratiques, mais parce que son boîtier est apparu en 2001 et qu'il s'agit du plus ancien de toute la gamme Apple.


----------



## decoris (2 Octobre 2004)

automne 2005 le powerbook G5? et pourquoi pas 2006 tant qu'on y est? 

mars 2005 au GRAND plus tard, après une dernière mise à jour mineure...

ces G4 dual core dispo seulement mi 2005, on ne les verra jamais dans les powerbook...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (2 Octobre 2004)

Et pour résumer vous pensez quoi ?

Pour les PB G4, révision dans les 3 mois ou au printemps ?

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## decoris (2 Octobre 2004)

soit révision G4 dnas les 45 jours et G5 dans 6 mois, soit révision G5 dans 3 mois!


----------



## kaolin (2 Octobre 2004)

Pensez vous qu'il serait possible de voir arriver des Powerbook 12" en 1.5Ghz et les 15 et 17" en 1,7 ou 1,8Ghz. Les DD gagnants 20 Go par modele et la ram etant a 512 en standard?

Je reve ou c'est possible?


----------



## minime (3 Octobre 2004)

Je veux bien, mais avec quel processeur ?

Freescale annonce que les premiers échantillons du MPC7448 90 nm ne seront pas fabriqués avant 2005, la production de masse est seulement prévue pour le second semestre.

Le G4 actuel profite déjà de tout l'arsenal technologique disponible en 130 nm (cablage cuivre, SOI, diélectrique low-k, dynamic frequency scaling). Pour l'instant aucun rapport de qualification d'une nouvelle version n'est apparu sur le site de Freescale.

La date typique du rafraichissement des portables approche, certains sites de rumeurs semblent optimistes, mais ThinkSecret n'a encore rien suggéré à ce sujet.



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> automne 2005 le powerbook G5? et pourquoi pas 2006 tant qu'on y est?



On peut envisager plusieurs hypothèses, même celles qui te plaisent pas.


----------



## Surfer Libre (16 Octobre 2004)

La mise à jour des iBook annoncée par certains dans quelques jours pourrait bien précipiter celle des PowerBook.

On a du mal à imaginer des iBook à 1,2Ghz et 1,33Ghz, cartes graphiques 64Mo et prix à la baisse, face à l'offre PowerBook G4 actuelle!

Ces deux gammes ont dépassé leur période moyenne de réactualisation et sont vivement déconseillées à l'achat par les sites spécialisés (consomac, macrumors...).

De plus on peut voir dans le récapitulatif de macrumors que ses deux gammes sont systématiquement remises à jour tous les ans vers le mois d'octobre (en prévision de la période des fêtes). Cette année de devrait pas faillir...


----------



## TNK (16 Octobre 2004)

Vu que les "conseils" d'achat sont "automatiques" en fonction des précédentes dates de révision.....

Ca me rappelle l'histoire du visage pale qui allait voir le chef indien dans la montagne pour lui demander si l'hiver allait être rude, oui dit le chef indien, alors le pied plat part couper du bois, et retourne voir le chef indien, hiver très très rude, alors il repart couper plus de bois, et retourne voir une dernière fois le chef indien, oui l'hiver sera rude comme jamais il n'a été, alors pied plat va couper encore plus de bois et retourne voir épuisé le chef indien à qui il demande: mais comment le sais tu que l'hiver va être rude? Quand homme blanc couper bois dans la plaine, alors hiver très rude.....


----------



## Zède (16 Octobre 2004)

Tout le monde a l'air assez d'accord pour dire que le G5 dans les portables, c'est pas pour demain... alors, sincèrement entre un G4 à 1,5 GHz et un hypothétique G4 à 1,8 GHz, je suis pas sûr que la différence soit flagrante !
Tout le monde psychote sur qu'est-ce qui va sortir... Je suis d'accord que le G5 dans les powerbooks se font attendre mais là, pour le coup ça sera une vraie avancée. Il se trouve que la gamme de portables actuellement proposée est sûrement l'une des meilleures du marché en termes de performances et de prix... Alors, mise à jour ou pas, les ibooks et powerbooks resteront très compétitifs...


----------



## decoris (17 Octobre 2004)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde a l'air assez d'accord pour dire que le G5 dans les portables, c'est pas pour demain...



tout le monde non, moi je les crois proches!


----------



## Gallenza (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde non, moi je les crois proches!


C'est drôle parce que ça fait maintenant presqu'un an que j'ai acheté un Alu 12" pour compléter mes PC Linuxiens...et autant de temps que je suis très heureux de mon achat, de sa qualité, de sa puissance, etc....que je l'utilise avec bonheur TOUS les jours.
Or il y a un an si je t'avais écouté je serais toujours en train d'attendre un Powerbook G5...le problème c'est que tu t'es enfermé dans ton erreur, et que chaque jour qui passe t'y enferme un peu plus...c'est assez moche en fait.
En fait je pense que tu fais une fixation sur le G5 de manière absurde, car il sera introduit de toute manière sur les portables à des fréquences qui ne feront pas de différence flagrante avec les G4...
En attendant as-tu vraiment besoin d'un portable, si non pas de problème c'est juste un rêve y' a pas de mal...si oui t''aura été vraiment ***


----------



## woulf (17 Octobre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> C'est drôle parce que ça fait maintenant presqu'un an que j'ai acheté un Alu 12" pour compléter mes PC Linuxiens...et autant de temps que je suis très heureux de mon achat, de sa qualité, de sa puissance, etc....que je l'utilise avec bonheur TOUS les jours.
> Or il y a un an si je t'avais écouté je serais toujours en train d'attendre un Powerbook G5...le problème c'est que tu t'es enfermé dans ton erreur, et que chaque jour qui passe t'y enferme un peu plus...c'est assez moche en fait.



Pour les alu 15 aussi, on y avait eu droit  :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> automne 2005 le powerbook G5? et pourquoi pas 2006 tant qu'on y est?
> 
> mars 2005 au GRAND plus tard, après une dernière mise à jour mineure...
> 
> ces G4 dual core dispo seulement mi 2005, on ne les verra jamais dans les powerbook...




et pourtant c'est bien çà ,2006!


----------



## decoris (17 Octobre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Or il y a un an si je t'avais écouté je serais toujours en train d'attendre un Powerbook G5...le problème c'est que tu t'es enfermé dans ton erreur, et que chaque jour qui passe t'y enferme un peu plus...c'est assez moche en fait.
> En fait je pense que tu fais une fixation sur le G5 de manière absurde, car il sera introduit de toute manière sur les portables à des fréquences qui ne feront pas de différence flagrante avec les G4...
> En attendant as-tu vraiment besoin d'un portable, si non pas de problème c'est juste un rêve y' a pas de mal...si oui t''aura été vraiment ***



pfff.... j'ai toujours attendu le powerbook G5 pour fin 2004, jamais avant!!! d'ailleurs les optimistes qui le pronostiquaient pour la WWDC, je n'en était pas!

et puis je l'ai déjà suffisament dit : OUI, j'ai besoin d'un portable (vu que je bouge tout le temps) et OUI j'ai besoin de puissance (mais pas tellement d'autonomie).
et si apple clame haut et fort que son imac G5 est 212% plus rapide que l'imac G4, je ne vois pas pq le powerbook G5 serait à peine plus performant que le G4...

bref, on tourne en rond : moi je pense que le powerbook G5 arrivera bientot, point.


----------



## Zède (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> bref, on tourne en rond : moi je pense que le powerbook G5 arrivera bientot, point.



Seul contre tous... C'est bien d'avoir des idées, c'est important... Gallilée à son époque était comme toi, je te souhaite d'avoir raison mais bon, faudrait voir à pas être borné non plus...  :mouais:


----------



## TNK (17 Octobre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> C'est drôle parce que ça fait maintenant presqu'un an que j'ai acheté un Alu 12" pour compléter mes PC Linuxiens...et autant de temps que je suis très heureux de mon achat, de sa qualité, de sa puissance, etc....que je l'utilise avec bonheur TOUS les jours.
> Or il y a un an si je t'avais écouté je serais toujours en train d'attendre un Powerbook G5...le problème c'est que tu t'es enfermé dans ton erreur, et que chaque jour qui passe t'y enferme un peu plus...c'est assez moche en fait.
> En fait je pense que tu fais une fixation sur le G5 de manière absurde, car il sera introduit de toute manière sur les portables à des fréquences qui ne feront pas de différence flagrante avec les G4...
> En attendant as-tu vraiment besoin d'un portable, si non pas de problème c'est juste un rêve y' a pas de mal...si oui t''aura été vraiment ***




Bah, moi aussi je réagissais jusqu'il y a peu de temps, jusqu'à un petit "pan sur le bec" des modo (qui avaient raison de m'empêcher de "dériver") et un coup de boule en reverse d'un "Chevalier blanc" qui n'a pas compris qu'on pouvait être insultant sans insultes explicites..

Juste pour le fun, extrait de posts entre Janvier et Juillet ...*2003* 



			
				XXX a dit:
			
		

> pas d'alu 15 demain, ni même avant minimum un mois...
> 
> pfff.....
> 
> ça veut dire new powerbook G4 fin aout ou en septembre, et new powerbook G5 vers Mai-juin 2004...





			
				XXX a dit:
			
		

> disons que ce qui me permettait d'affirmer que le powerbook allait sortir il y a deux mois viens de me prouver qu'il ne sortirait pas avant un mois...
> 
> dans ce sens là, j'en suis encore plus sur!!!
> 
> maintenant si apple décide de mentir à ses revendeurs, c'est pas ma faute...







			
				XXX a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas croire ce que dit apple... ils ne vont pas te dire que le powerbook va sortir en G5 d'ici la fin de l'année, sinon ils n'en vendent plus aucun d'ici là...
> 
> il faut uniquement regarder la roadmap d'ibm...






			
				XXX a dit:
			
		

> plus du double???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				XXX a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est ce que joswiak dit... pour ne pas plomber les ventes des powerbook ALU (et pour que le prochain powerbook alu, qui disposera d'un G4, soit bien acueilli!)
> 
> mais ça me parait clair qu'il n'y aura plus deux mises à jour en G4 pour les powerbook...
> une en juillet, G4 à 1,33Ghz
> ...





			
				XXX a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis, mais il vaut peut etre mieux que je me taise, le powerbook sortira d'ici la conférence de juillet... et sera renouvellé, en G5, au plus tard à la macworld SF en janvier 2004





			
				XXX a dit:
			
		

> nan, je dis : alu 15 et alu 12 et 17 réactuallisés dans les 3 semaines, avec probablement 1Ghz et 1,33Ghz G4.
> 
> et powerbook G5 en janvier 2004 au plus tard...



Ce forum n'est plus un forum de rumeurs, mais "Boule de Cristal" ou "Augures"


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour le fun, extrait de posts entre Janvier et Juillet ...*2003*





			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> pfff.... j'ai toujours attendu le powerbook G5 pour fin 2004, jamais avant!!! d'ailleurs les optimistes qui le pronostiquaient pour la WWDC, je n'en était pas!


----------



## TNK (17 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


:bebe: J'avais pas osé le rapprochement des deux posts.... Je me tiens à carreau... Le Chevalier Blanc m'a promis les pires choses si je recommençais   :affraid:  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## decoris (17 Octobre 2004)

TNK, t'es vraiment pitoyable...
non seulement tu a déformé mes post (puisqu'il y en a que je n'ai pas retrouvé) mais en plus tu cites ceux d'avant la sortie du powermac G5!!! c'est vraiment facile, ça...

enfin, si en plus d'étaler ta confiture t'as besoin de rabaisser les autres pour te sentir bien, c'est pas mon problème...

allez, continue à faire le malin, je ne viendrai plus te contredire...


----------



## TNK (17 Octobre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> TNK, t'es vraiment pitoyable...
> non seulement tu a déformé mes post (puisqu'il y en a que je n'ai pas retrouvé) mais en plus tu cites ceux d'avant la sortie du powermac G5!!! c'est vraiment facile, ça...
> 
> enfin, si en plus d'étaler ta confiture t'as besoin de rabaisser les autres pour te sentir bien, c'est pas mon problème...
> ...



1/ Je n'ai cité que XXX

2 je n'ai fait que des copier/coller de posts extraits de http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=42822

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=442872&postcount=128
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=443332&postcount=134
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=424456&postcount=81
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=421860&postcount=64
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=422531&postcount=69
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=420446&postcount=34
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=420457&postcount=36

Prétendre que je déforme les posts est à la fois une INSULTE et une très grave ACCUSATION.


----------



## Gallenza (17 Octobre 2004)

Decoris tu es sûrement quelqu'un de très bien humainement et tout et tout, par contre sans t'offenser il serait peut-être bon que tu consulte au moins un psychologue, parce que tu as vraiment quelques problèmes....


----------



## Zède (17 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Je n'ai cité que XXX
> 
> 2 je n'ai fait que des copier/coller de posts extraits de http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=42822
> 
> ...















Mort de rire !!!!!  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Decoris tu es sûrement quelqu'un de très bien humainement et tout et tout, par contre sans t'offenser il serait peut-être bon que tu consulte au moins un psychologue, parce que tu as vraiment quelques problèmes....



Marrant, on est arrivé à la même conclusion dans le bar.


----------



## Surfer Libre (18 Octobre 2004)

Juste un petit mot pour decoris qui a bien le droit de rêver à son PowerBook G5. 
Je note simplement que tu rêvais d'un PB G5 1,2Ghz l'année dernière alors que le G4 fait bien mieux maintenant. Prends un iBook G4 à sortir ou passe une précommande du PowerBook G6 qui ne devrait plus tarder. Désolé Decoris mais les PB G5 c'est dans un autre sujet et pour l'année prochaine. :rateau: (fin du sujet)

Et si on revenait au sujet: les prochains PowerBook G4! Alors c'est quand est-ce prévu pour?


----------



## Surfer Libre (18 Octobre 2004)

Voilà que ça bouge! Ce coup ci c'est thinksecret dont le crédit n'est plus à démontrer qui annonce des iBook G4 à 1,3 Ghz pour demain.

Autant dire que les PowerBook G4 qui ne démarrent "qu'à 1,33Ghz" devraient suivre très rapidement s'il ne veulent pas être cannibalisés. Surtout si les iBook possèdent enfin des cartes graphiques 64Mo et des tarifs encores plus serrés.
La progression des ventes des portables professionnels étant en retrait  par rapport aux portables grands public ce dernier trimestre. Apple doit donc justifier la différence entre les deux gammes qui se fait bien sentir au niveau de la facture.

Alors demain aussi pour les PowerBook G4? La semaine prochaine?
On devrait rapidement être fixé...


----------



## appleman (18 Octobre 2004)

Je pensent pas qu'ils puissent laisser les PB trop longtemps sans mise à jour parceque là ils vont vraiment perdre un max de ventes si il ne font rien...donc ca devrait pas tarder non plus pour le PB!


----------



## minime (18 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Bah, moi aussi je réagissais jusqu'il y a peu de temps&#8230;





			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> TNK, t'es vraiment pitoyable&#8230;



Lorsqu'on poste sur un forum est-ce pour échanger des points de vue, suivre l'évolution d'un sujet, apprendre deux-trois trucs au passage, ou pour avoir le dernier mot coûte que coûte ? :hein: 

Quand la discussion tourne à la confrontation et le désaccord en affaire personnelle il n'y a plus d'échange possible, chacun se contente de camper sur ses positions sans jamais tenir compte des arguments de celui qui est maintenant considéré comme un "adversaire". C'est bien entendu totalement stérile.

Merci de revenir au sujet. À part ça, bon week-end ?


----------



## TNK (18 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Merci de revenir au sujet. À part ça, bon week-end ?


 Damned, des week ends qui commencent le lundi à 13H!!  Suis jaloux!! (Je sais, c'est hors sujet)


----------



## minime (18 Octobre 2004)

Ben non malheureusement il se termine. ThinkSecret publie des dépêches et tout et tout, les affaires reprennent. Je me demandais seulement si vous aviez passé tout votre temps libre à vous créper le chignon.


----------



## Surfer Libre (19 Octobre 2004)

Donc, à lire vos dernières réactions, les PowerBook G4 à venir risquent de promettre puisque le iBook ne devrait pas décevoir selon les dernières rumeurs, sauf pour la RAM, mais là on a l'habitude et ça se corrige.
Une question reste cependant. La carte graphique passera t-elle à 64Mo sur le haut de gamme? Il serait temps qu'Apple cesse de décevoir sur ce point pour prendre le train en marche. De plus si le iBook, passe à 64Mo cela serait de bonne augure pour toutes les autres gammes qui doivent se démarquer.

Si l'iBook reste à 32Mo de VRAM pour six mois encore, le PowerBook possèderait là un argument de choix, à défaut d'autre chose.


----------



## appleman (19 Octobre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Donc, à lire vos dernières réactions, les PowerBook G4 à venir risquent de promettre puisque le iBook ne devrait pas décevoir selon les dernières rumeurs, sauf pour la RAM, mais là on a l'habitude et ça se corrige.
> Une question reste cependant. La carte graphique passera t-elle à 64Mo sur le haut de gamme? Il serait temps qu'Apple cesse de décevoir sur ce point pour prendre le train en marche. De plus si le iBook, passe à 64Mo cela serait de bonne augure pour toutes les autres gammes qui doivent se démarquer.
> 
> Si l'iBook reste à 32Mo de VRAM pour six mois encore, le PowerBook possèderait là un argument de choix, à défaut d'autre chose.


oui , mais c'est bien le seul avantage qu'il lui reste. Meme si la carte graphique n'a pas été upgradé sur les ibook, il est certain que ces derniers on fait une véritable avancée et la frontiere ibook/powerbook devient de plus en plus floue...
Bon alors puisqu'on en a fini avec les rumeurs de l'ibook, à quand le PB??? ils vont quand meme pas nous le laisser vieillissant a coté des ptits jeunots que sont les ibook!


----------



## cham (19 Octobre 2004)

Bon, alors vous la voyez quand la révision des PowerBooks ?


----------



## appleman (19 Octobre 2004)

Dans une utopie la plus totale, je croyais encore un peu à la mise à jour des PB en meme tps que les ibook...mais vu qu'il n'y a rien, je me dis que les pauvres PB ne tiendront pas longtemps comme cela. 

Vu que noel approche et que c'est sur la vente de PB qu'apple se fait pas mal de benef, je pencherai pour fin Novembre. Je ne crois pas trop à une mise à jour en 2005, ca me parait tard et dénué de bon sens mais bon si apple résonnait comme cela ca se saurait et puis peut etre que je reve encore un peu!


----------



## nicogala (19 Octobre 2004)

Ben...c'est ce qui s'augure...force est de constater.


----------



## Zède (19 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Dans une utopie la plus totale, je croyais encore un peu à la mise à jour des PB en meme tps que les ibook...mais vu qu'il n'y a rien, je me dis que les pauvres PB ne tiendront pas longtemps comme cela.
> 
> Vu que noel approche et que c'est sur la vente de PB qu'apple se fait pas mal de benef, je pencherai pour fin Novembre. Je ne crois pas trop à une mise à jour en 2005, ca me parait tard et dénué de bon sens mais bon si apple résonnait comme cela ca se saurait et puis peut etre que je reve encore un peu!



Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est que la gamme alu n'ait pas été révisée en même temps que la gamme ibook. En fait, c'est clair que même si l'Alu possède encore quelques avantages, le fossé en termes de prix ne les justifie plus trop...
Alors, plusieurs solutions viennent l'esprit : soit la gamme est remise à jour, dans les, je sais pas moi, 3 semaines et on n'en parle plus. Soit ça prend un peu plus de temps et on peut éventuellement penser à un G5 même si cela serait réellement étonnant. Perso, j'y crois pas trop mais bon, on peut rêver...

Pour moi, le powerbook G5 n'est pas pour demain mais j'avoue ne pas trop comprendre la politique d'Apple sur ce coup pour la mise à jour de la gamme portables...


----------



## fedo (19 Octobre 2004)

perso je sens une revision mineure des powerbook dans pas longtemps, d ici a thanksgiving (27/11) comme j ai lu sur powerpage avec des HDD a 5400 t/m d entree de jeu (des 7200 t/m en option) et un proco plus puissant en haut de gamme genre 1.6 ghz pour faire demarrer la gamme a 1.5 ghz. ca serait logique. avec ontroduction des G5 dans les powerbook au tres grand max d ici septembre 2005.


----------



## Aegis (19 Octobre 2004)

Je sais pas si ca veux dire quelque chose mais le PB que j ai commandé le 06/10 par l'offre MIPE ne m a toujours pas été envoyé et je viens de recevoir un mail me disant que l envoi pourrait ne pas s effectuer avant la premiere semaine de novembre. 

Peut etre que c est parceque l offre a un grand succés .
Peut etre que c est parceque le renouvellement de la gamme approche (ba oui on peut réver  )
Peut etre que ca veux rien dire du tout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> perso je sens une revision mineure des powerbook dans pas longtemps, d ici a thanksgiving (27/11) comme j ai lu sur powerpage avec des HDD a 5400 t/m d entree de jeu (des 7200 t/m en option) et un proco plus puissant en haut de gamme genre 1.6 ghz pour faire demarrer la gamme a 1.5 ghz. ca serait logique. avec ontroduction des G5 dans les powerbook au tres grand max d ici septembre 2005.



non thanksgiving c'est loin d'etre en novembre


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> perso je sens une revision mineure des powerbook dans pas longtemps, d ici a thanksgiving (27/11) comme j ai lu sur powerpage


voilà la source proche de décoris


----------



## woulf (19 Octobre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> non thanksgiving c'est loin d'etre en novembre



thanksgiving c'est le 4e jeudi de novembre... Comme on t'a déjà dit sur d'autres threads, quand on sait pas on s'abstient :mouais:


----------



## kiochi (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir à toutes et  à tous, 

Je suis un nouvel inscrit à ce forum.
Pour ma petite présentation, je dirais que je suis étudiant en école d&#8217;architecture, 
pour l&#8217;instant j&#8217;utilise win XP et j&#8217;ai fait une tentative de Mandrake il y a quelques mois. 

Voici ma petite histoire :
Hier je me suis enfin décider a prendre un powerbook 12', étant étudiant, je me suis inscrit au programme ADC Student de façon a pouvoir bénéficier des -20% sur les PB, inscription le matin vers 10h et validation de l'inscription (après verif de mon statut étudiant) vers les 13h  RAPIDE !!!, 
Mais, et oui il y a un mais, "malheureusement" lors de la commande du PB au près de l'apple store par téléphone, ma carte bancaire n'est pas passé !!! 

Alors coup de bol ou non, voici ma question :
Aux vues des améliorations des ibook, est-il encore justifié de prendre un PB 12' ? Et peut-on espérer un rapide MAJ de la gamme des powerbook ?
Ne connaissant rien (ou tellement peu de chose ... pour l'instant) sur le monde Apple, j'aimerais savoir si d'habitude les renouvellements ibook et powerbook vont de pair ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, et vos conseils (attendre ou non  c&#8217;est dur &#8230;  )


----------



## woulf (19 Octobre 2004)

kiochi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à toutes et  à tous,
> 
> Je suis un nouvel inscrit à ce forum.
> Pour ma petite présentation, je dirais que je suis étudiant en école d?architecture,
> ...



Bienvenue à toi 
Vas faire un tour sur le forum portables, tu verras plein de fils de comparaison, et questions que tu te poses.

Rapidement, les avantages du PB 12:
- carte graphique 64mos
- entrée son
- possibilité de superdrive (graveur dvd) sur le modèle 12, alors que sur ibook c'est seulement sur le 14'
- disque dur plus important de base

Je viens d'en acheter un, alors je vais pas te dire que c'est du caca 

Le moment ne me paraît pas mal choisi pour en acheter un, rien de prévu de façon précise concernant une mise à jour (en général, tous les 6 mois).

Aujourd'hui, à mon avis soit tu achètes de suite un powerbook, soit tu attends qu'ils passent en G5, mais là, personne ne sait exactement pour quand ça sera... Tout dépend de ton utilisation et de tes besoins ACTUELS


----------



## fedo (19 Octobre 2004)

> voilà la source proche de décoris


 ma source c est macosrumors et powerpage ces dernieres semaines ma poule. de toute facon avec l upgrade des ibook le powerbook 12" ne justifie plus l ecart de prix et ca pourra pas s eterniser. 
 moi decoris je le trouve sympa


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> ma source c est macosrumors et powerpage ces dernieres semaines ma poule. de toute facon avec l upgrade des ibook le powerbook 12" ne justifie plus l ecart de prix et ca pourra pas s eterniser.
> moi decoris je le trouve sympa


excellentes sources, les 3, toujours été justes, les pires, on parie pour le 27/11 ? mais que pour le 27/11 ?


----------



## niconono (19 Octobre 2004)

j'veux pas casser l'ambiance mais y'a un mec de chez apple qu'a dit :

Apple VP: No new PowerBooks before the holidays
October 19 - 16:00 EDT** According to David Moody, Apple's vice president of Worldwide Mac Product Marketing, Apple fans shouldn't expect new or revamped PowerBooks before Christmas. "This new line-up of iBooks, along with the current PowerBooks we have will make up the complete portable line-up we will be offering for the holidays,"


vu sur macminute.com
RDV en janvier pour la fin du topic  :rateau:


----------



## TNK (19 Octobre 2004)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> j'veux pas casser l'ambiance mais y'a un mec de chez apple qu'a dit :
> 
> Apple VP: No new PowerBooks before the holidays
> October 19 - 16:00 EDT** According to David Moody, Apple's vice president of Worldwide Mac Product Marketing, Apple fans shouldn't expect new or revamped PowerBooks before Christmas. "This new line-up of iBooks, along with the current PowerBooks we have will make up the complete portable line-up we will be offering for the holidays,"
> ...


Ya des holydays à Thanksgiving non?


----------



## fedo (19 Octobre 2004)

> Ya des holydays à Thanksgiving non?


 tout a fait



> excellentes sources, les 3, toujours été justes, les pires, on parie pour le 27/11 ? mais que pour le 27/11 ?


 faut avouer qu il s etaient pas trompes sur la mises a jour des ibook (c etait facile tu me diras). moi je parie rien mais Intel a baisser le prix des centrino alors y a interet a reagir.


----------



## Surfer Libre (20 Octobre 2004)

Selon les dires non officiels d'Apple, il n'y aura rien de neuf côté PowerBook avant Noël. 
Autant dire que les iBook vont bien cannibaliser les PB 12" et 15" vu le rapport qualité prix excellent côté grand public et nettement moins avantageux côté pro.

> kiochi,
Je pense qu'un iBook 14" 1,33Ghz est bien mieux pour ton utilisation q'un PowerBook 12" à prix d'or. Tout en économisant beaucoup de fric, tu bénéficie désormais de la même puissance, du sans fil, d'un graveur de DVD (le PB 12" de base ne grave pas les DVD), d'un écran avec la même résolution mais plus grand (ce qui est plus confortable pour travailler l'image), tu bénéficie d'une meilleure résistance aux chocs et surtout d'une autonomie supérieure (point fort des iBook).
Maintenant, si tu tiens à l'écran 12", le iBook 1,2Ghz perd le graveur DVD (pas indispensable) et 10% de puissance, mais la facture devient des plus légère. Point essentiel pour un étudiant.


Si Apple repousse l'actualisation des PowerBook à l'année prochaine aux détriment des ventes actuelles, celà signifie logiquement qu'il y aura une mise à niveau conséquente dès le début de l'année. La Macworl de San Francisco en janvier pourrait bien nous réserver des surprises comme il y a deux ans avec les PB 12 et 17".
PowerBook G4 nouvelle génération, ou PowerBook G5 en avance? Voilà qui va faire causer... :love:


----------



## minime (20 Octobre 2004)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> ma source c est macosrumors et powerpage ces dernieres semaines ma poule.



Ces deux là font partie des moins fiables. Depuis la révision de l'iBook MOSR n'affirme plus rien concernant le PowerBook. Le 10 octobre ils semblaient pourtant certains de l'arrivée d'une nouvelle gamme « _in a matter of weeks at most; quite possibly, a matter of days_ ». Ils promettent maintenant de publier une mise à jour à ce propos.



			
				TNK a dit:
			
		

> Ya des holydays à Thanksgiving non?



Thanksgiving est un évènement ponctuel, qui a lieu le quatrième jeudi de novembre. Lorsque David Moody parle de vacances il doit s'agir de la saison incluant Thanksgiving et les fêtes de Noël (holidays season). Sur les forums anglophones les gens ont l'air de le comprendre comme ça. MacGadget.de également.

Ou alors la pratique intensive du marketing a rendu ce Mr Moody particulièrement retors. 



			
				Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Autant dire que les iBook vont bien cannibaliser les PB 12" et 15" vu le rapport qualité prix excellent côté grand public et nettement moins avantageux côté pro.



Sur le 4e trimestre les ventes de portables ont à peine baissé, -1% pour l'iBook et -3% pour le PowerBook séquentiellement. Elles restent supérieures aux ventes du 1er et du 2d trimestre. Le PowerBook s'est moins vendu que l'iBook lors du 4eT (25 000 unités de moins), mais son CA est quand même supérieur de 163 millions. Finalement, même si on pouvait attendre un rafraichissement des gammes portables en oct/nov, ça n'a pas freiné les ventes de manière significative.

Quelqu'un sur le forum a fait remarquer qu'à l'époque du Pismo 400-500 MHz Apple avait au catalogue un iBook 366-466 MHz. La situation a seulement duré de sept. 2000 à janvier 2001, cette fois aussi des machines assez proches pourraient cohabiter l'espace d'un trimestre. Dans ce cas le PB 12" va avoir chaud aux miches, mais les autres ont un bus et des processeurs plus rapides que l'iBook + un écran plus grand et une résolution supérieure + un GPU plus puissant&#8230;


----------



## Amophis (20 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> mais les autres ont un bus et des processeurs plus rapides que l'iBook + un écran plus grand et une résolution supérieure + un GPU plus puissant&#8230;




En parlant de bus, je ne comprends pas le bus à 133Mhz pour les iBook 14" à 1.33Ghz alors qu'a fréquence identique, les PB ont un bus à 166Mhz??;;;;;
 :mouais: 


Tu peux peut-être m'éclairer MiniMe???


----------



## kiochi (20 Octobre 2004)

je cherche un ordi portable petit et puissant, pour le confort de travail, j'ai deja ce qu'il me faut, en fait le PB viendra en complement de mon installation PC et aurait pour but de me rendre la vie plus facile lorsque je bouge de chez moi.

Les logiciels que je compte utilisé sont du type photoshop CS, Illustrator ... Archicad, Virtual PC (et oui, tout n'existe pas sous mac : autocad) et eventuellement m'essayer au montage video. Et bien sur quelques jeux et emulateurs pour pouvoir me distraire de temps en temps ... (c'est promis, juste un peu  )

Ce qui me pose probleme, dans le choix entre ibook et powerbook, est le fait que je me suis inscrit a ADC student pour profiter des 20% sur le PB et que j'ai deja payé mon inscription.
Si je viens a prendre un ibook, je le ferais par le plan Mipe et du coup je ne me servirais pas de ma reduction ADC, car je ne compte pas acheter 2 portables en 1an. Meme si je recoit Tiger grace a l'adc, je l'ai pris uniquement pour la reduc ...


----------



## minime (20 Octobre 2004)

La fréquence du processeur dépend du coefficient multiplicateur par rapport à la fréquence du bus. Les coefficients sont indiqués dans les specifications du 7447A. La fonction d'économie d'énergie (Dynamic Frequency Switching) limite d'ailleurs le choix pour les coeffs : « _Specifically,  because the MPC7447A does not support quarter clock ratios or the 1x multiplier, the DFS feature is limited to  integer PLL multipliers of 4x and higher. The complete listing is shown in Table15._ »

C'est expliqué pages 46 et 47. Donc le G4 actuel peut être fourni à certaines fréquences, en fonction de celle du bus qui est de 133 ou 167 MHz. L'an prochain le 7448 devrait bénéficier d'un bus 200 MHz.

Pour un bus 133 MHz :

fréquence bus * 4, 5, 6, 7, ou 8 qui ne nous intéressent pas en ce moment.
fréquence bus * 9 = 1,197 GHz
fréquence bus * 10 = 1,33 GHz

Pour un bus 167 MHz :

fréquence bus * 4, 5, 6, ou 7 qui ne nous intéressent pas en ce moment.
fréquence bus * 8 = 1,33 GHz
fréquence bus * 9 = 1,5 GHz

En théorie on pourrait continuer comme ça jusqu'à * 28.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (20 Octobre 2004)

C'est pas bon, on vous lisant tous, le sentiment général penche pour janvier au plus tôt.

C'est malheureusement ce a quoi on pouvait s'attendre après les déclarations de Freescale sur le G4 et d'Apple sur les PB G5.

C'est quoi la date pour le Macworld de janvier ?

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## SuperCed (20 Octobre 2004)

Les Powerbook G4 7448 arrivent fin Janvier.


----------



## kiochi (20 Octobre 2004)

je viens d'avoir l'apple store, et d'apres eux la future revision des PB aura lieu vers Janvier et peut etre que ce seraient des G5 ...
Donc je pense que ça ne sert a rien d'esperer une MAJ d'ici quelques jours


----------



## appleman (20 Octobre 2004)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Les Powerbook G4 7448 arrivent fin Janvier.


madame soleil??? non serieux on va vraiment etre obligé d'attendre tout ce temps là???!!! Les PB auront  9 mois d'existence!! c'est pas possible!:hein:


----------



## nicogala (20 Octobre 2004)

...ben si : avec la carte Kiwi ! ...désolé :rose:


----------



## SuperCed (21 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> madame soleil??? non serieux on va vraiment etre obligé d'attendre tout ce temps là???!!! Les PB auront 9 mois d'existence!! c'est pas possible!:hein:


 On parie ensemble?

 N'oublie pas que pour les iBook, je m'étais pas gourré et que je les avait prévu à un jour près 20 jours avant.


----------



## Surfer Libre (21 Octobre 2004)

Vu les circonstances, il faudrait rebaptiser le sujet *"PowerBook G4 en retard"* ou alors *"PowerBook G5 en avance"*?

Entre les deux mon c½ur balance...


----------



## appleman (21 Octobre 2004)

Non mais je veux bien te croire d'autant que tu n'est pas le seul à sembler penser ca mais ca m'ennerve de penser qu'il va falloir attendre tout ce temps. En fait, il n'y aura peut etre pas des derniere version du G4 mais directement un G5 vu le temps qu'ils vont mettre pour la nouvelle rev...


----------



## minime (21 Octobre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Vu les circonstances, il faudrait rebaptiser le sujet



"Prochain PowerBook en janvier ?" ça ira ?


----------



## SuperCed (21 Octobre 2004)

Aucune chance de voir un PB G5 en Janvier, ça s'est plus que certain.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> "Prochain PowerBook en janvier ?" ça ira ?



Si au moins ils sont disponibles de suite, mais s'il faut attendre je ne sais qu'elle puce en assez grande quantité, on va vite se retrouver en février. 3 à 4 mois, c'est la moitié d'une durée de vie normale d'une révision, c'est long  :sleep: 

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Surfer Libre (21 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> "Prochain PowerBook en janvier ?" ça ira ?


Perfect!


----------



## spyan (21 Octobre 2004)

Moi je pense sincérement, que le powerbook G5 est déjà pret , juste en fin de période de test, et dans 2 mois début de la production, et que le G6 est en cours d'élaboration, disons début de la production dans 1 ans.
Et en core je suis pessimiste, non je déconne ...


----------



## friou (26 Octobre 2004)

Ouai... Annoncé en Janvier et disponible immédiatement en septembre 

Si ca se passe comme l'iMac G5...


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2004)

L'apple store est fermé... c'est pour ce soir  

Bon... si vous me cherchez, je suis dehors 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> L'apple store est fermé... c'est pour ce soir
> 
> Bon... si vous me cherchez, je suis dehors
> 
> ...


On avait dit le 27 novembre pfffffff


----------



## steph_a_paris (28 Octobre 2004)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Aucune chance de voir un PB G5 en Janvier, ça s'est plus que certain.




Hummm  , voyons....

1/ si on regarde la durée entre l'annonce du Powermac G4 et celle du Powerbook G4 et que l'on extrapole par rapport à la date d'annonce du Powermac G5, on ne devrait pas tarder à voir arriver le PowerBook G5.

2/ Apple n'aurait pas mis à jour les iBooks à un niveau de performance aussi proche des AluBooks s'il n'y avait pas une sérieuse mise à jour de ces derniers à venir.

3/ Pour finir d'écouler les stocks de produits existants, si vous êtes à la Direction d'Apple est-ce que vous allez dire : "attention le Powerbook G5 c'est pour bientôt !"  ?

4/ PowerMac, iMac, iBook, iPod : toutes les gammes ont été mises à jour de façon significative dans les 12 derniers mois sauf les PowerBook.

Alors moi, mon choix c'est d'attendre les annonces de janvier en pensant que les premiers PowerBook G5 seront livrés en Marc 2005.

Mais attention, au vu du système de ventilation de l'iMac G5, ils vont chauffer !


----------



## minime (29 Octobre 2004)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Si au moins ils sont disponibles de suite



C'était juste histoire de dire que, vu comme c'est parti, le prochain PowerBook sortira plutôt en 2005. Donc pas la peine de commencer à l'attendre avant janvier au plus tôt, ce qui nous fait au moins deux mois de vacances. Si quelqu'un arrive à condenser tout ça dans un titre pas trop long&#8230;

Noël en janvier ?


----------



## SuperCed (29 Octobre 2004)

steph_a_paris a dit:
			
		

> Hummm  , voyons....
> 
> 1/ si on regarde la durée entre l'annonce du Powermac G4 et celle du Powerbook G4 et que l'on extrapole par rapport à la date d'annonce du Powermac G5, on ne devrait pas tarder à voir arriver le PowerBook G5.
> 
> ...


 Si tu veux, je parie avec toi.Je fais tourner ta boule à facette si tu as raison, sinon, ce sera la mienne. Pas de PowerBook G5 ni de PowerBook G4 Dual Core avant 2006.
 Fin Janvier 2005, ce sont les PB avec les processeurs 7448 qui devraient arriver.

 Si tu regardes les dates de sorties des PB, tu t'appercevras que c'est beaucoup moins régulier que pour les iBook.

 Si les nouveaux PB G4 7448 sont livrés fin janvier comme prévu (en masse), ce sera déjà énorme.


----------



## duracel (29 Octobre 2004)

steph_a_paris a dit:
			
		

> Hummm  , voyons....
> 
> 4/ PowerMac, iMac, iBook, iPod : toutes les gammes ont été mises à jour de façon significative dans les 12 derniers mois sauf les PowerBook.



Les pb n'ont-ils pas été mis à jour cette anné, vers le moi d'avril?


----------



## minime (29 Octobre 2004)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Si les nouveaux PB G4 7448 sont livrés fin janvier comme prévu (en masse), ce sera déjà énorme.



Tu as des informations précises venant de Freescale sur la date de disponibilité du 7448 ?


----------



## SuperCed (29 Octobre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des informations précises venant de Freescale sur la date de disponibilité du 7448 ?


 Ben oui


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2004)

le 7448 est prêt, les powerbook G5 seront prêt pour Noël


----------



## SuperCed (29 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> le 7448 est prêt, les powerbook G5 seront prêt pour Noël


 Et le iPod père Noel aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2004)

je crois que j'ai vu un 7448 hier soir.
mais en même temps, je suis plus trop sur.


----------



## TNK (29 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> je crois que j'ai vu un 7448 hier soir.
> mais en même temps, je suis plus trop sur.


Et tu ne lui as pas demandé ses papiers???? argh, quelle erreur!!


----------



## SuperCed (29 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> je crois que j'ai vu un 7448 hier soir.
> mais en même temps, je suis plus trop sur.


 Tu fais peut-être parti des gens qui se sont fait enlever par un 7448 et qui se sont fait implanter une puce fille sous la peau. Il y a de plus en plus d'américains comme ça.

 Fais gaffe qu'il y ait pas des hommes en blancs qui viennent te chercher ce week-end...


----------



## TNK (29 Octobre 2004)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe qu'il y ait pas des hommes en blancs qui viennent te chercher ce week-end...


Et en plus, tu auras droit à un super modèle de chemise qui s'attache dans le dos


----------



## nicogala (29 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> je crois que j'ai vu un 7448 hier soir.
> mais en même temps, je suis plus trop sur.


 Il ressemblait pas à ça plutôt ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2004)

je l'ai vu plutot comme ça


----------



## minime (30 Octobre 2004)

Un Pentium, quelle horreur.


----------



## orel (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

savez vous pour quand est prevu la prochaine release du powerBook ?
D autre part, quel est l impact sur les prix generalement :
- la nouvelle generation est au meme prix mais c est mieux 
- l ancienne baisse et coute que 70% du prix  ou bien n est plus vendue ?

Ce serait pour savoir si cela vaut le coup d attendre ou pas..
Thanks de vos reponses d expert les amis !


----------



## chagregel (9 Novembre 2004)

Salut, il doit y avoir un sujet qui en parle dans Rumeurs.

Ici, nous discutons des ordinateurs existants. 


Bienvenue sur Macge


----------



## orel (9 Novembre 2004)

Pom pom pom .. Geant Vert !
En fait je suis paume, j ai pas de mac, je viens de m inscrire au forum mac pour me renseigner avant d en acheter un .
Ya plein d info et il va falloir que je comprenne où l on parle de quoi a qui ..
Bon je vais cherhcer ailleurs si jy suis
Merci pour ta reponse en tout cas
Ciao

orel

PS/  Special dedicace...
Allez pour mon 2 eme mesage ("post" est le bon terme si j ai compris) je vais mettre un ptit bonhomme vert pour toi !


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2004)

Peut etre en Janvier au cours de la Macworld


----------



## Surfer Libre (9 Novembre 2004)

La gamme PowerBook actuelle date de plus de six mois. La mise à jour est attendue de pied ferme pour janvier (début ou courrant de mois).
Cette mise à jour tardive devrait donner un gros coup de fouet à la gamme actuelle qui en a bien besoin même si le G5 n'est pas attendu avant le second semestre 05.
La dernière fois que le PowerBook a été mis à jour c'était en même temps que le iBook il y a plus de 6 mois. Depuis le iBook a été revu en octobre atteignant des performances voisines de la gamme professionnelle, si bien que certains hésitent maintenant entre les deux gammes.

Lors de la prochaine mise à jour des PowerBook l'équipement devrait s'améliorer et les prix baisser comme d'hab, la gamme est légèrement surévaluée actuellement.
Par contre pour acheter la gamme précédente à prix cassé en janvier il faut bien faire attention pour éviter la fausse bonne affaire. Certains distributeurs n'ésitant pas à écouler des vieux modèles avec seulement 10% de remise sur le prix de base, soit le prix neuf du modèle de remplacement.
Exiges 20% au moins de décote sur une ancienne gamme.


----------



## corbuu (10 Novembre 2004)

franchement je crois qu'il est temps de parler reellement de cette maj des PB dans le forum rumeur...

J'ai mon PB depuis Juin et je compte bien en changait dès que sortira la nouvelle version. Ceci pour garder un PB toujours à jour...
J'ai actuellement le meilleur PB 15" existant et je me demande bien ce que pourra annoncer Steve pour les prochains PB... 

- Un DD plus puissant pour le 17" ? Le 5400 trs par défaut ds tous les PB ? 
- La carte Video 128 mo pour tous les PB et en option une plus puissante ?
- Un processeur à 1,7Ghz ? Ou peut etre 1,8 ou 2 ghz revons un peu...
- 512 DDR ram par defaut pour les PB

le reste je vois pas trop...

- Le design ne changera pas avant les G5
- La taille de l'ordi non plus
- Airport à déjà la norme "g" il existe rien de mieux
- Bluetooth 2 n'est pas pour maintenant

En bref... j'ai du mal à voir ce qu'il vont nous sortir... ou peut etre un grosse baisse des prix qui sait ?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Novembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> - Un DD plus puissant pour le 17" ? Le 5400 trs par défaut ds tous les PB ?
> - La carte Video 128 mo pour tous les PB et en option une plus puissante ?
> - Un processeur à 1,7Ghz ? Ou peut etre 1,8 ou 2 ghz revons un peu...
> - 512 DDR ram par defaut pour les PB
> ...



C'est déjà trés bien, mais ...

pour faire ces modifications, sont-ils obligé d'attendre jusqu'en janvier ? Je ne vois pas trop laquelle de ces modif pose problème (le proc à 2ghz ).
Tant mieux si ces changements arrivent, mais si ils m'ont rajouter 3 mois d'attente pour un proc à 1,7   

A beintôt 

Laurent


----------



## yret (10 Novembre 2004)

Laurent, juste une question pratique: où t'es tu fourni ton avatar de skieur ? Merci.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Novembre 2004)

Désolé, je ne sais plus, j'ai pris plusieurs photos mais pas le lien.
Enfin en général je ne fais pas de longues recherches, Google & ski et tu devrais y arriver.

Maintenant il faut espérer que le neige arrive avant les nouveaux PB, sinon la saison va être courte.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Mathoov (12 Novembre 2004)

Vous pensez donc que les futurs Powerbook (en janvier apparement ?) ne serront qu'une mise à jour, que le design ne changera pas et surtout qu'ils ne serront pas G5 ?
 
A+


----------



## Gallenza (13 Novembre 2004)

encore une fois les prochains powerbook seront une mise à jour en G4.


----------



## pierrot-bis (13 Novembre 2004)

Pour des raisons techniques, notamment de dissipation de chaleur, il me semble qu'on n'est pas près de voir des Power Books en G5...


----------



## Mathoov (13 Novembre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> encore une fois les prochains powerbook seront une mise à jour en G4.


Je suis vraiment déçu... cela fais 3 mois que j'attend ces nouveaux powerbook. Je me dis que tant qu'à acheter une machine haut de gamme comme cela, je voulais une machine *nouvelle*. Et pour moi un powerbook G4 ne sonne pas comme une vraie nouveautée.  
Snif snif
A+


----------



## minime (13 Novembre 2004)

Tu ne voudrais pas d'un G4 gravé en 90nm avec plus de cache, des fonctions d'économie d'énergie plus poussées, une fréquence supérieure, un bus 200 MHz, sans compter que depuis le temps Apple fera peut-être évoluer le GPU ? C'est pas beau de faire des caprices.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (13 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne voudrais pas d'un G4 gravé en 90nm avec plus de cache, des fonctions d'économie d'énergie plus poussées, une fréquence supérieure, un bus 200 MHz, sans compter que depuis le temps Apple fera peut-être évoluer le GPU ? C'est pas beau de faire des caprices.



Si si et si

mais avec surtout la baisse de prix de 10¤ qui va avec.

Et puis janvier c'est bientôt là.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## iota (13 Novembre 2004)

Salut.

 Aujourd'hui, Nick de Plume nous parle un peu (rumeur) des nouveaux processeurs G5 et des G5 "low-power" pour portable...

 @+
 iota


----------



## otop (13 Novembre 2004)

comme certain ici j'attend la revision des powerbooks....en ce qui concerne ces prochaines versions c'est évident qu'il s'agirat d'un G4 et le seul changement d'importance qu'ils puissent faire c'est (a mon humble avis) d'y mettre un G4 dualcore , qui apparement (d'après freescal) fonctionnerait "presque" comme un bipro en ne consomant que 20% d'energie suplemantaire , en tout cas c'est ce que je pense , ca ne sert a rien qu'ils rajoutents quelques Mhz de plus et le G5 n'est aparement pas près pour les portables en ce qui concerne la consomation et la chaleur dégagé.


cela dit j'ai une question un peu hors sujet a vous posé , je n'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi le bus des cartes mere des G4 est si ridiculement bas ?????


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (13 Novembre 2004)

Hohooo
Alors aurons-nous peut-être des PB G5 en janvier? Il est rare que ThinkSecret se trompe..


----------



## iota (13 Novembre 2004)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Hohooo
> Alors aurons-nous peut-être des PB G5 en janvier? Il est rare que ThinkSecret se trompe..


 Moi temps que croquer a pas confirmé, je crois pas aux rumeurs  

 @+
 iota


----------



## babos (13 Novembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Moi temps que croquer a pas confirmé, je crois pas aux rumeurs




croquer? euh... ca fait au moins 3 mois que leur boule magique est en panne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2004)

babos a dit:
			
		

> croquer? euh... ca fait au moins 3 mois que leur boule magique est en panne



vrai, boule en panne

pourquoi d'ailleurs ?


----------



## iota (13 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi d'ailleurs ?


 Depuis 4 mois, ils cherchent où Apple a mis cette fameuse carte mère carrée dans l'iMac G5 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Macintosheux (13 Novembre 2004)

Apparemment, le PowerBook G5 (low power) serait donc en préparation, et il peut être prêt en janvier, sinon Apple pourrait se rabattre sur le G4+. Le G5 arriverait donc à la révision d'après.
Donc dual core ou G5 en javier si on en croit les rumeurs (sérieuses puisque ThinkSecret y participe)


----------



## corbuu (13 Novembre 2004)

ca m'effraie tout cela... 

vant j'avais un PB Tibook 1ghz et j'étais heureux de la consommation d'energie qui ne representait rien du tout. 

J'ai acheté le Alubook 1,5 Ghz avec DD de 5400 trs et là... grosse suprise, ma batterie tien moins longtemps, je charge plus souvent... 

Alors vraiment, je prefere qu'ils nous sortent une version G4 revisée (que j'acheterai) plutot qu'un G5 large de 5 cm de hauteur avec des ventilos de tout les cotés et une batterie qui se vide en 2h30...

 :hein:


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (14 Novembre 2004)

Si on résume TS : Apple prépare un PB G5 pour janvier, et s'il n'est pas réalisable, ils nous mettent un nouveau G4.
Donc ils vont attendre jusqu'au dernier moment pour le choix, c'est pas rassurant sur les futurs délais   .

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## minime (14 Novembre 2004)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Hohooo
> Alors aurons-nous peut-être des PB G5 en janvier? Il est rare que ThinkSecret se trompe..



D'après ThinkSecret un portable G5 serait en préparation, mais ils n'ont pas annoncé une sortie en janvier comme étant certaine, et le G5 n'est pas la seule option pour faire évoluer ce modèle.


----------



## yret (14 Novembre 2004)

Finalement pour résumer ces 8 pages de posts divers, tout le monde ne sait rien...! :sleep: 
Quant à annoncer une mise à jour, elle devient statistiquement de plus en plus plausible de jour en jour puisque cela fait maintenant plus de 6 mois que la dernière a eu lieu ....


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (16 Novembre 2004)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Finalement pour résumer ces 8 pages de posts divers, tout le monde ne sait rien...! :sleep:



C'est toujours comme ça dans les rumeurs  



			
				yret a dit:
			
		

> Quant à annoncer une mise à jour, elle devient statistiquement de plus en plus plausible de jour en jour puisque cela fait maintenant plus de 6 mois que la dernière a eu lieu ....



Oui mais en plus maintenant on sait que Steve vient à SF, et c'est obligatoirement un signe qu'il va se passer quelque chose  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## SuperCed (17 Novembre 2004)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Finalement pour résumer ces 8 pages de posts divers, tout le monde ne sait rien...! :sleep:
> Quant à annoncer une mise à jour, elle devient statistiquement de plus en plus plausible de jour en jour puisque cela fait maintenant plus de 6 mois que la dernière a eu lieu ....



Mais si mais si : PB G4 (7448) fin janvier. Voilà.


----------



## gogo (17 Novembre 2004)

Le seul truc qui me chagrine avec le 7448 pour janvier, c'est que Freescale l'a annoncé pour H1-2005. Et janvier c'est vachement tôt dans le semestre. Pourront-ils produire en quantité ce 7448 ? Corrigez-moi si je me trompe, mais ce 7448 passe en 90 nm, finesse pas encore appliquée en grande echelle par Freescale.

Evidemment tout-çà n'a rien à voir avec le fait que je viens de commander mon PB 17" avec de la vielle techno dedans  . En fait je me demande quel annonce mirrobolique và faire le Steeve ? (annonce en janvier - livré en juilet ?)


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Novembre 2004)

gogo a dit:
			
		

> . En fait je me demande quel annonce mirrobolique và faire le Steeve ?



La disponibilité des iMac


----------



## TNK (17 Novembre 2004)

gogo a dit:
			
		

> En fait je me demande quel annonce mirrobolique và faire le Steeve ?


Il va s'excuser pour le problème de gravure des chaussettes pour Ipod en 90nm, ce qui conduira à d'éventuelles livraisons pour Noël 2005, mais uniquement en taille 45 (talons renforcés). Mais comme DIM et Burlington ont aussi des problèmes de gravure en 90nm, il expliquera qu'Apple fait aussi bien que ses concurrents.


----------



## Atlantique (21 Novembre 2004)

Un cube G5


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

N'ayant pas lu tout le sujet , je dirai que le powerbook G5 est pour Janvier assurement ou quelque peu après , la raison est simple : l'imac G5 a une architecture d'un portable si Apple sait faire cela pourquoi pas sur un powerbook , ce nouvel imac est l'amorce a un powerbook G5 .

Certes il y a la consommation et la chaleur qui va s'en dégager mais avec les nouveaux G5 qui sont en préparations chez IBM , pourquoi pas   

Vous ne pensez pas ?


----------



## iota (21 Novembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pas lu tout le sujet , je dirai que le powerbook G5 est pour Janvier assurement ou quelque peu après , la raison est simple : l'imac G5 a une architecture d'un portable si Apple sait faire cela pourquoi pas sur un powerbook , ce nouvel imac est l'amorce a un powerbook G5 .
> 
> Certes il y a la consommation et la chaleur qui va s'en dégager mais avec les nouveaux G5 qui sont en préparations chez IBM , pourquoi pas
> 
> Vous ne pensez pas ?


 Même si l'iMac G5 est un chef d'oeuvre d'intégration, cela n'a rien à voir avec l'architecture d'un powerbook...

  Le moindre ventillateur de l'iMac G5 est plus épais que les powerbook actuels...
  Compare le volume d'un iMac et d'un Powerbook, ça n'a rien à voir 

  A mon avis, cela n'a rien de comparable (d'ailleur on en a déjà pas mal parlé )

  @+
  iota


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Même si l'iMac G5 est un chef d'oeuvre d'intégration, cela n'a rien à voir avec l'architecture d'un powerbook...
> 
> ...



Bien sur je le concois que l'imac G5 est beaucoup plus épais mais ce que je voulai dire peut etre que tu l'as mal compris c'est que si Apple a su faire un mac aussi " plat " pourquoi pas le pwb ?


----------



## TNK (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur je le concois que l'imac G5 est beaucoup plus épais mais ce que je voulai dire peut etre que tu l'as mal compris c'est que si Apple a su faire un mac aussi " plat " pourquoi pas le pwb ?


Paresseux!!  de ne pas vouloir lire le thread...

   Résumé de quelques difficultés:

   * évacuation de chaleur
   - par convection (air): volume beaucoup faible qu'un Imac ou qu'un PowerMac
   - par conduction (métal): poids d'un powerbook
   - pour mémoire le 2x2,5 est refroidi par eau

   * Autonomie
 - la consommation d'un G5 est bien plus importante qu'un G4 et à moins de faire tourner le G5 exclusivement à 1/2 ou 1/4 de la fréquence nominale, les modélisations d'autonomie n'étaient pas encore très "bonnes" en Juin 2004... Un PB G5 ne peut afficher une autonomie "réelle" de moins de 2 heures, et en Juin, on en était très loin des les modélisations....

 Personne ne dit qu'Apple ne sera pas capable de faire un PB G5, mais les difficultés technologiques de mise au point sont très ardues.
   Certains ici auraient souhaité un PB plus lourd (3,5-4kg) et avec moins d'autonomie, peut-être plus "simple" à concevoir.
 Personnellement, je ne crois pas à la rentabilité commerciale d'un tel portable ni à la "simplicité" plus grande ce concepton. Mais chacun voir midi à sa porte dit-on.


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Paresseux!!  de ne pas vouloir lire le thread...
> 
> Résumé de quelques difficultés:
> 
> ...




Pourquoi tout simplement ne pas penser a un portable G5 mais moins puissant


----------



## TNK (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tout simplement ne pas penser a un portable G5 mais moins puissant


Heuhhhh  moins puissant que quoi?


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que l'habitude on a une évolution de la fréquence de nos machines et là juste une simple stabilisation de la fréquence du G5 actuelle


----------



## otop (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tout simplement ne pas penser a un portable G5 mais moins puissant




comme tu le dit plus haut parceque tu n'as pas lu tout le post. apple l'as déja dit l'imac G5 n'est pas l'amorce d'un powerbook G5 sinon ils auraient sorti le powerbook G5 avant l'imac.

moi je pense très serieusement a un G4 bi-core je sais plus quoi c'est ce qu'est en train d'experimenter motorola le G5 est soi disant trop gourmand en energie ,pose des problèmes de chaleurs et grosso merdo ils ne sont (apparement)pas capable de l'integrer a un powerbook, faut quand meme se dire que les powerbooks actuels sont cher (très cher meme )mais ils font parti des ordinateur portable les plus puissants du marché


----------



## TNK (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je veux dire par là c'est que l'habitude on a une évolution de la fréquence de nos machines et là juste une simple stabilisation de la fréquence du G5 actuelle


Oui et alors??? Il est très probable que le premier PB G5 ne soit "qu'à 1,6Ghz"
 Cela n'enlève strictement rien aux difficultés d'évacuation de chaleur et d'autonomie....


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Oui et alors??? Il est très probable que le premier PB G5 ne soit "qu'à 1,6Ghz"
> Cela n'enlève strictement rien aux difficultés d'évacuation de chaleur et d'autonomie....



Tu as surement raison mais je maintiens que le powerbook G5 sort en Janvier 2005  :hein:


----------



## TNK (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as surement raison mais je maintiens que le powerbook G5 sort en Janvier 2005  :hein:


----------



## fedo (21 Novembre 2004)

> Tu as surement raison mais je maintiens que le powerbook G5 sort en Janvier 2005


 le powerbook G5 sera peut etre montre en janvier mais pas livrable avant mars dans le meilleur des cas. et c est pas ca qui se profile apparemment. la mise a jour de janvier sera plus surement un nouveau G4 sur les 17" et 15" et passage a 1.5 ghz sur le 12", peut etre augmentation du FSB et si on a de la chance carte 128 mo sur les 15" et 17" et HDD 5400t/m pour tout le monde.
 et puis ethernet gigabyte sur le 12" merci ca serait sympa avec un firewire 800 et une Gforce 5600.


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> le powerbook G5 sera peut etre montre en janvier mais pas livrable avant mars dans le meilleur des cas. et c est pas ca qui se profile apparemment. la mise a jour de janvier sera plus surement un nouveau G4 sur les 17" et 15" et passage a 1.5 ghz sur le 12", peut etre augmentation du FSB et si on a de la chance carte 128 mo sur les 15" et 17" et HDD 5400t/m pour tout le monde.
> et puis ethernet gigabyte sur le 12" merci ca serait sympa avec un firewire 800 et une Gforce 5600.



Bien vu l'évolution des machines et la mise de bonnes cartes graphiques dans les deux gammes de portables cela nous poussent a imagine de telles cartes graphiques Gforce 5600 par exemple   .
Dans tous les cas , si le powerbook G5 ne sort pas en janvier il sortira bien avant la fin de l'année 2005    puis Tiger sort dans le premier semestre 2005 , rumeurs quand tu nous tiens


----------



## TNK (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> rumeurs quand tu nous tiens


Rumeurs ou lettre au Père Noël?


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Et une lettre a la mère Noël c'est pas possible , plutôt ?  

Non , je suis bien tenté par un powerbook 12" a la place de mon eMac


----------



## ederntal (29 Novembre 2004)

J'ai commandé un powerbook 15" avec l'offre MIPE il y a de ça 2 mois... et la livraison a été repoussé pour la 3e fois au 17 decembre... soir presque 3 mois apres la commande... pour un ordinateur qui est fabriqué depuis plus de 6 mois je comprends pas.

Au téléphone on m'a pretexté que c'est à cause de microsoft qui n'a pas encore fournis a apple les version education de microsoft office 2004... dont je n'ai rien à fichtre... et comme c'est commandé par crédit, ils ne peuvent l'envoyer séparemment (pourquoi ?).

J'en ai ras le bonbon... je vais peut etre annulé et attendre janvier le keynote.
Arg ils font chier!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2004)

tu l'as commandé ou ton powerbook ?
les revendeurs peuvent être très longs


----------



## ederntal (29 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as commandé ou ton powerbook ?
> les revendeurs peuvent être très longs



Apple store online  :rose: 

Franchement j'adore apple mais niveau livraison ils abusent... 2 mois pour l'iMac G5 de mes parents (que j'ai en attendant le powerbook) et presque 3 mois pour un powerbook vieillisant!

Bon je vais annulé et attendre le keynote!
Grrr!


----------



## Surfer Libre (29 Novembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais annulé et attendre le keynote!
> Grrr!


Annule, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire maintenant, surtout que la mise à jour prévue en janvier devrait être de bon niveau (proc, CG, DD...), à un prix moindre probablement. J'en connais qui doivent s'impatienter un poil... 

Selon Apple Insider les ventes actuelles de PowerBook sont execrables, puisque tous les acquéreurs potentiels attendent janvier.
Ce retard de deux mois est finalement bénéfique et te permettra de profiter d'une machine que tu gardera environ 1 an de plus.
Pense juste à commander le jour même de l'annonce pour faire partie des premiers livrés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2004)

en tout cas a l'heure qu'il est ils doivent surement être prêts ..... les nouveaux powerbook g?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (30 Novembre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais qui doivent s'impatienter un poil...
> 
> Selon Apple Insider les ventes actuelles de PowerBook sont execrables, puisque tous les acquéreurs potentiels attendent janvier. :



Oui c'est le cas  

Mais comme en janvier on va tous commander comme des morts de fin, on peut déjà lancer le sujet dans réagissez : " il arrive quand le nouveau PB chez vous ? ".

Encore 45 jours, et pour la livraison on compte deux mois, pour le printemps c'est bon.

Alors le conseil annule ta commande ... si tu n'en as pas besoin rapidement.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## dajay (30 Novembre 2004)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est le cas
> 
> Mais comme en janvier on va tous commander comme des morts de fin, on peut déjà lancer le sujet dans réagissez : " *il arrive quand le nouveau PB chez vous ?* ".
> 
> ...



Je plussoie très fortement...


----------



## corbuu (30 Novembre 2004)

mais dites donc, vous n'avez pas peur d'attendre janvier, d'avoir un powerbook G5 qui est annoné par Steve et que vous le commandiez... et que vous fassiez en fait partie des beta testeurs d'Apple en ayant acheté la premier generation de G5 PB à moitié finie et bonne pour le refurb ? 
Moi je pense attendre le G5 PB deuxieme generation, au moins il sera nickel et sans problemes.

De plus le G5 qu'ils vont sortir aura :
- La batterie qui tiendra moins longtemps puisqu'il bouffe de l'energie à mort
- Si il baissent la frequence du G5 pour que la batterie aie la meme durée que le PB actuel, alors la puissance sera similaire à un G4 actuel (confirmé par la sortie des premiers Powermacs G5 qui étaient aussi puissants que les Powermac G4...)

Il faut mieux etre sage, acheter maintenant et se faire plaisir. Il n'y a que chez apple que les gens attendent la nouvelle version. Avez vous deja vu cela chez windows ? Non ! Je trouve cette demarche nule.

Moi j'achete quand j'ai besoin, pas quand apple sort un nouveau machin. Sinon vous restez tributaires du marketing d'apple et de la betise des aficionados qui ne vivent que par des rumeurs...


----------



## ahbns (30 Novembre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un pote kiné libéral qui doit acheter dans les plus brefs délais un *PowerBook G4 17"*  pour son travail. Il souhaites garder cette machine pendant de nombreuses années.
> 
> Le problème est qu'il ne peut pas trop attendre les nouveaux PowerBook plus puissants (et moins chers?) vu que son iBook G3 600 Mgz actuel bat sérieusement de l'aile (tremblements à l'affichage et problème de batteries). Cela se joue à quelques semaines près.



Il faudrait lui dire de contacter Apple Care pour vérifier si sa machine n'est pas défectueuse. J'ai moi-même un iBook G3 600 actuellement en Hollande pour carte-mère naze, avec ce fameux symptôme de tremblement d'affichage.
Hors garantie depuis un an, Apple vient de me reprendre ma machine (destination Hollande A/R) pour changer la carte-mère, tout aux frais de Steve Jobs !
En effet, un certain nb d'iBook de cette génération sont reconnus comme défectueux.
Alors, récupérer sous 3 semaines un iBook sympa et joli avec une carte-mère toute neuve malgré les deux ans du modèle, ça vaut mieux que de se précipiter à acheter un Powerbook qui , c'est évident, va évoluer le 11 janvier prochain, non ?
En tout cas, dans le doute, ça vaut bien un appel à 0,34 ¤ la minute, à mon avis.


----------



## Arnault75 (1 Décembre 2004)

Il est vrai qu'il est peut être "dangereux" d'acheter une 1ère Génération de PBG5 mais qq remarques:

1) Ce sera peut être un G4 DC et alors là... pas de pb et ce sera un super machine!
2) J'ai acheté une 1ère génération d'iMac G5 et c'est super... donc le myhte des 1ère G qui sont nazes...
3) Faut aussi faire un peu confiance à Apple et SJ: vu ce qu'ils disent, ils ne sortiront pas une machine non prête... Des tests serieux seront fait...

J'ai hâte!!!!

A+

Bast


----------



## kaboum (1 Décembre 2004)

c'est maintenant qu'il sort votre powerbook, l'applestore est fermé...


----------



## superpasteque (1 Décembre 2004)

Kaboum tu crois encore au père noël? Moi aussi j'y crois .


----------



## Arnault75 (6 Décembre 2004)

les news de 

www.macosrumors.com


The Powerbook G5 is holding about where it has been for some time now: several months out, and although innovative in terms of cooling technology/enclosure design its specs will probably be similar to those of the iMac G5 (plus a Radeon 9800 Mobility GPU in the high end) for the most part.

A new low-end display will probably take the entry-level Powerbook from 12 inches to a roughly 13-inch widescreen....

bast


----------



## minime (7 Décembre 2004)

Pourquoi publient-ils une news alors qu'ils n'ont rien à dire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi publient-ils une news alors qu'ils n'ont rien à dire ?



ils essayent de s'occuper   
ceci dis c'est chaud bouillant cette sortie imminente des nouveaux pb
ils doivent déja être prêts...


----------



## watanaiko (9 Décembre 2004)

:hein: Je reve... je ne savais pas qu'une batterie pouvait lacher ainsi... j'ai mon ibook G3 600mghz.... cette annee le disque dur m'a lache... les gens de la fnac (apres avoir hurle, bien entendu) ont eu la bonte de me changer mon HD pour un 30 GO (au lieu de 20 GO).. puis c'est autour de l'adaptateur secteur... en plus ils ne commercialsient plus d'adaptateur secteur pour l'ibool G3... il a fallut acheter un vieux truc noir pour PC en panne d'inspiration... j'ai depuis mal au coeur...  

J'attends la sortie du PB G5 avec impatience... mais il se fait attendre... s'il ne sort pas rapidement, que vais-je devenir ? D'autant quand j'ai acheter mion ibool G3, quelques mois apres sortait le PB G4 et, mieux le 12'... j'en etais vener .. Donc, je ne vaux plus me faire avoir... s'il ne sort pas j'acheterai un PM G5 dual 2GHZ, quitte a ne plus manger... sans compter l'ecran... je suis prete a tout (enfin presque) pour avoir mon mc a la maison... 
Enfin wait and see


----------



## minime (9 Décembre 2004)

Tu utilises un iBook G3, le PowerBook G4 12" t'aurait bien plu, et maintenant tu envisagerais un PowerMac, et même un modèle biprocesseur ? N'importe quel Mac actuel te permettrait déjà de travailler plus efficacement (réactivité dans OS X et puissance de calcul), sans forcément prendre le plus gros ou attendre un hypothétique PowerBook G5 jusqu'à la Saint Glin-Glin. Je ne comprends pas, à moins que tes besoins aient beaucoup changé depuis l'époque où tu as acheté l'iBook.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2004)

Ô des rumeurs sur les nouveaux AluBook.  

"New Powerbooks
G5s are nowhere near ready as are dual G4s. There will however be slight upgrades and price drops.

12" - upgrade to 1.5 Ghz G4, BT/AE built in (like the new iBooks), 80 GB HD, Mobility Radeon 9700 (64 MB) Price $1399
15" - upgrade to 1.67 Ghz G4, BT/AE built in, 80 GB, Backlit keyboard standard, Mobility Radeon 9800 (128 MB VRAM) Price - $2299
17" - Same as 15" except 17" display - $2599"

C'est pour quand les DD de 100 Go sur les portables ?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ô des rumeurs sur les nouveaux AluBook.
> 
> "New Powerbooks
> G5s are nowhere near ready as are dual G4s. There will however be slight upgrades and price drops.
> ...



C'est pas MiniMe qui dit toujours "en page 2 de macrumors    "

Enfin au moins ça fait une rumeur, on peut quand même pas dire qu'à un mois du but ce soit la folie niveau rumeurs.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## minime (10 Décembre 2004)

La page 2 sert aux rumeurs envoyées par des sources anonymes, pour lesquelles ils ne peuvent pas employer le trop fameux qualificatif "sources fiables", comme c'est le cas ici, ou à celles lancées par d'autres sites qui leurs semblent assez douteuses.

Malgré tout celle-ci n'est pas abracadabrantesque, le PowerBook doit vraiment être boosté (dernière révision en avril, nouvel iBook trop proche du modèle actuel), et puis à la fois Sonnet et Gigadesign viennent d'annoncer des cartes accéleratrices avec des 7447A cadencés à 1,7 GHz. Par contre rien ne justifie qu'il ait les honneurs du keynote, la dernière fois qu'on y a vu un PowerBook SJ avait au moins une nouveauté significative à présenter, le 15" Alu. Mais là&#8230;

[Edit] Le reste de la dépêche justifie bien son classement en page 2.


----------



## Komac (10 Décembre 2004)

Patientons jusqu'au G6...


----------



## ederntal (10 Décembre 2004)

du moment qu'ils nous sortent un nouveau powerbook je suis prenneur!


----------



## Komac (10 Décembre 2004)

Bah... moi je me contenterais de mon "antique" Alu 15" 1,25 Ghz (je suis nostalgique)    :rateau:


----------



## hifibuff (10 Décembre 2004)

les nouveaux PB "overclockes" par apple a 1.7 gigahertz pourquoi pas, mais qu en est il des processeurs avec 1mb de cache?j etais certain qu il seraient employe dans la prochaine revision des PB...enfin en tout etat de cause, esperons que la rumeur de nouveaux PB avec seulement un modeste saut de 1.5 a 1.6/1.7+carte graphique amelioree ne se verifies pas car ce serait a la limite du risible comme update...


----------



## minime (11 Décembre 2004)

Tiens oui, ça m'apprendra à ne pas lire les communiqués de Gigadesign en entier. 

_Model Number: 7A-1417C Description: Cube 7A 1.42GHz tested at 1.7GHz MSRP: $449
Model Number: 7A-1617C Description: Cube 7A 1.6GHz tested at 1.7GHz MSRP: $499_

Un proc certifié à 1,6 GHz par Freescale, ça irait ?


----------



## ahbns (11 Décembre 2004)

kaboum a dit:
			
		

> c'est maintenant qu'il sort votre powerbook, l'applestore est fermé...


 Je ne somprends pas bien pourquoi vous êtes plusieurs à vous affoler concernant une fermeture de l'Apple Store... ?
 J'ai l'impression que vous ne connaissez pas bien le fonctionnement du site Apple. Ceux qui parlent d'une fermeture sont simplement tombés sur un moment où le magasin en ligne était fermé pour raisons techniques, ou quelque chose comme ça. Enfin, c'est ce que je pense...
 Toujours est-il que là, tout de suite, il est pas fermé, l'Apple Store... Et pourtant les Powerbooks n'ont pas bougé d'un pouce.
 Moralité : faut se calmer, ça va bien se passer ! ;-)
 Attendez le 11 janvier 2005. Je ne pense pas que la surprise sera de taille, ni que l'upgrade du Powerbook tiendra la vedette, mais il y a aura quand même upgrade, ça semble évident.


----------



## ahbns (11 Décembre 2004)

Citation de Clearance Store :

9/12/04 Applestore fermé ??

Etant donné que les autres sites Applestore sont ouverts il ne peut s' agir que d' une opération de maintenance. Il y en a de plus en plus ces jours ci :-(

Je persiste et signe donc ! Vous êtes trop nerveux, les gars !!


----------



## minime (11 Décembre 2004)

ahbns a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que vous ne connaissez pas bien le fonctionnement du site Apple.



Lors de la fermeture un sujet a été lancé pour suivre ce qui se passait. C'est normal que les gens réagissent dans ces cas là (Internet > réactions à chaud, en direct).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2004/12/20041209142551.shtml

An anonymous submission today points to some possible releases at MWSF in January:

New Powerbooks
G5s are nowhere near ready as are dual G4s. There will however be slight upgrades and price drops.

12" - upgrade to 1.5 Ghz G4, BT/AE built in (like the new iBooks), 80 GB HD, Mobility Radeon 9700 (64 MB) Price $1399
15" - upgrade to 1.67 Ghz G4, BT/AE built in, 80 GB, Backlit keyboard standard, Mobility Radeon 9800 (128 MB VRAM) Price - $2299
17" - Same as 15" except 17" display - $2599


en partant de la base que cette rumeur se verifie, si on prend le 12"
il baisserai de $200 aux US

ca avait ete le cas aussi du ibook en octobre

donc baisse du prix... avec BT et AE en plus

ca ferait quoi ? un pb 12" chez nous aux alentours de 1599¤ pour la version de base ? (avec les 8% de l'education, ca rendrait le prix super abordable)

vivement janvier pour verifier


----------



## yret (12 Décembre 2004)

Si c'est cela, ce sera vraiment un update de "M...." ! Attendre près de 9 mois pour seulement cela, autant se taper 9 mois de plus, non ?


----------



## yret (12 Décembre 2004)

Ah, j'oubliais ! s'il y a baisse de prix, entre nous, cela devient quasi obligatoire sur un marché des ordinateurs portables de moins en moins cher ! En effet, on trouve tout de même des 17" à 1499 ¤, certes ce ne sont pas des mac avec le look, la finesse et tutti quanti mais quand même !  :rose:


----------



## corloane (12 Décembre 2004)

je pense que la baisse de prix est quasi obligatoire, sinon les PB ne seront plus du tout un intéressants face aux ibook, surtout le 12', celui que je voudrais... attendons janvier alors!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est cela, ce sera vraiment un update de "M...." ! Attendre près de 9 mois pour seulement cela, autant se taper 9 mois de plus, non ?





bah regardes l'update des ibook en octobre:

sur le 1er modele, passage de 1 Ghz a 1.2...



pour ce qui est du prix, en comparant le plus cher des ibook et le moins cher des pb, on remarque bien que les prix ne se chevauchent pas du tout sinon...

le prix baissera surement mais restera superieur...

wait and see

plus que 3 semaines...


----------



## Fulvio (12 Décembre 2004)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est cela, ce sera vraiment un update de "M...." ! Attendre près de 9 mois pour seulement cela, autant se taper 9 mois de plus, non ?


 Si les processeurs ne sont pas prêts, Apple n'y peut pas grand chose. En attendant, pour une nouvelle révision avec hausse de performance et baisse de prix, il y aura certainement des preneurs.


----------



## Fulvio (12 Décembre 2004)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'oubliais ! s'il y a baisse de prix, entre nous, cela devient quasi obligatoire sur un marché des ordinateurs portables de moins en moins cher ! En effet, on trouve tout de même des 17" à 1499 ¤, certes ce ne sont pas des mac avec le look, la finesse et tutti quanti mais quand même ! :rose:


 En ce qui concerne Dell, si le prix de la configuration de base du portable 17" est très attractif, à équipement équivalent, le Powerbook 17" reste compétitif. Voir ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

ils ont en tout cas interet a faire la surprise debut janvier car en attendant, les gens arretent d'acheter ou achetent moins


----------



## Cekter (14 Décembre 2004)

Exact ! les gens arrêtent d'acheter en attendant la révision de janvier...

A ce propos je ne comprend pas pourquoi apple ne planifie pas ses sorties juste avant les fêtes de noel (genre autour du 15-20 décembre). je suis sur que ça marcherai (peut etre pas pour les powermac mais pour tout ce qui est portable). Ainsi je trouve que le iBook, le iMac G5, le iPod photo..etc.. sont sortis "trop tot" par rapport à noel. 

Et le powerBook risque de sortir "trop tard" pour des acheteurs impatients... (qui se rabattront vers le pc portable hors de prix conseillé par la fnac  )


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Décembre 2004)

Le powerbook est un portable professionnel, et quand on a un besoin professionnel, on n'attend pas noël et on prend ce qui est dispo de suite !

D'ailleurs, vu les dates de sorties et les dates de dispo, je trouve que la gamme familliale (iBook, iMac et iPod) sont sortis pile-poil au bon moment ! D'autant plus que la décision de commander un ordinateur au père noël ne se fait pas à la dernière minute et est mûrement réfléchie.


----------



## MrStone (14 Décembre 2004)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est cela, ce sera vraiment un update de "M...." ! Attendre près de 9 mois pour seulement cela, autant se taper 9 mois de plus, non ?



 :hein: Bah oui, attends 9 mois de plus, tu seras pas déçu  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

si vraiment tu attends 9 mois, tu auras surement du G5

mais bon, en attendant, soit tu cherches un portable et le powerbook actuel est deja un portable puissant

soit tu as vraiment besoin de bosser sur un G5 et c'est pas un powerbook dont tu as besoin...


moi ce que j'attends surtout en janvier c'est une baisse de prix car la config actuelle est bien


----------



## ederntal (14 Décembre 2004)

Cekter a dit:
			
		

> Exact ! les gens arrêtent d'acheter en attendant la révision de janvier...
> 
> A ce propos je ne comprend pas pourquoi apple ne planifie pas ses sorties juste avant les fêtes de noel (genre autour du 15-20 décembre). je suis sur que ça marcherai (peut etre pas pour les powermac mais pour tout ce qui est portable). Ainsi je trouve que le iBook, le iMac G5, le iPod photo..etc.. sont sortis "trop tot" par rapport à noel.
> 
> Et le powerBook risque de sortir "trop tard" pour des acheteurs impatients... (qui se rabattront vers le pc portable hors de prix conseillé par la fnac  )



Car chez Apple on garde la politique du secret : on ne sais rien avant l'annonce, donc la production démarre après l'annonce.
Quand on voit que l'iMac a été annoncé fin aout et que ça fait que 1 mois qu'on peut en trouver relativement facilement... quelle catastrophe cela aurait été si l'annonce était le 15-20 decembre (de plus de gros achat comme un ordinateur se plannifie longtemps avant les fêtes le plus souvent).

Le grand public ne sais meme pas qu'il y aura un keynote le 10 janvier prochain, et qu'une rumeur annonce un nouveau powerbook... ils vont pas spécialement attendre, et le public avertis (et/ou proffesionel) peut attendre encore un peu.

Toute la gamme grand public a été mis à jour récemment et c'est parfait pour noel (nouveaux modèles d'ipod, iMac, iBook...)


----------



## TNK (14 Décembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Car chez Apple on garde la politique du secret : on ne sais rien avant l'annonce, donc la production démarre après l'annonce.


Tu n'éxagèrerais pas un tout petit peu?


----------



## nicogala (14 Décembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'éxagèrerais pas un tout petit peu?


 Oui, bon, c'est vrai...la production commence "un tout petit peu" avant l'annonce


----------



## nicolapinot (14 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> moi ce que j'attends surtout en janvier c'est une baisse de prix car la config actuelle est bien


 Ouep, qu'ils biassent les prix, je debloque ma participation pourrie rien que pour ca alors faut pas qu'ils me decoivent...
 Je suis pas persuadé qu'il pensait reellement à l'achat d'un PWB M Sark quand il parlait de relancer la conso...


----------



## yret (17 Décembre 2004)

Je suis et reste d'accord que le powerbook est un très beau produit et je possède le meilleur actuellement ...mais il faut tout de même regarder ce qui se passe autour de nous   car je vous rappelle que les parts de marché des ordinateurs Apple n'est pas terrible du tout ! alors certes, nous sommes tous heureux (j'espère) de faire partie de cette belle "famille" un peu à l'écart (sans exagérer) mais en attendant le prix des portables PC (95% du marché ?) diminue plus que sensiblement...  
Apple a l'air de suivre le mouvement, c'est vrai, puisqu'il y a un an et demi le plus cher des pwb était à 4586 ¤ puis 3960 puis 3589 et enfin 2989, mais actuellement aucun PC haut de gamme n'est plus dans ces prix...alors garder la différence, l'originalité, la puissance OUI! mais il faut aussi suivre ce qu'il se fait à côté .
Et puis, Apple affectionne particulièrement l'anticipation et la nouveauté alors allons-y aussi du côté des portables (car côté iMac, c'est chouette tout de même)!! 
 ou alors Apple finira par se résumer aux iPods et iTunes Music Stores...


----------



## minime (17 Décembre 2004)

yret a dit:
			
		

> actuellement aucun PC haut de gamme n'est plus dans ces prix...



À part les Toshiba Qosmio et Tecra, Hewlett-Packard NW8000, IBM ThinkPad T42 et X40, Sony Vaio&#8230;

Les prix pratiqués par Apple doivent quand même continuer à baisser.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

j'ai bosse pour toshiba le mois dernier pour presenter la gamme qosmio

 je peux te dire qu'a part le tuner tele integre, les portables apple sont bien plus competitifs que les concurrents pc


----------



## yret (17 Décembre 2004)

Ok mais Toshiba satellite, HP zd7349, acer , ou autre Samsung M40 par exemple font sérieusement descendre les prix...ils sont plus lourds, moins transportables et moins performants (à vérifier mais je veux bien) mais proposent des graveurs DVD, des cartes graphiques similaires au pwb, parfois des lecteurs de cartes mémoire, des ports parfois plus nombreux...
Ne vous inquiétez pas quand même, je reste "amoureux" de mon magnifique Pwb ! :love: 

PS: je ne pensais pas Sony aussi cher mais il est vrai qu'ils vont vers de l'ultra-portable et cela se facture !


----------



## yret (17 Décembre 2004)

En fait, disons qu'une mise à jour vraiment interessante (pour moi), serait l'adoption en standard d'une carte graphique 128Mo (dès le 15"), une plus grande résolution d'écran (type Toshiba qosmio en 2048x1536!), un processeur plus rapide (au moins 1,7 GHz), un disque dur plus gros (au moins 100 Go) et plus rapide en standard, un petit côté pratique peut-être avec un clavier numérique (mais cela exige une refonte du portable...le futur G5 plutôt!), plus de ports USB 2, et enfin 1Go de mémoire vive...   

Je reconnais, c'est assez exigeant mais vu que le modèle ne changera pas vraiment...  
ah, j'oubliais...baisse du prix aussi...


----------



## macaml (18 Décembre 2004)

je suis d'accord avec toi sur le DD.
sur les 60Go de mon Powerbook, 20Go étaient
déjà prient par MacOSX au moment du premier boot


----------



## minime (18 Décembre 2004)

La capacité d'un disque vendu comme étant un 60 Go (60 000 000 000 d'octets) est seulement de 55,8 Go (correspondance Go décimaux / Go Binaires) avant d'installer quoi que ce soit.

Ensuite lors de l'installation de Mac OS X certaines applis comme GarageBand prennent beaucoup de place, ainsi que les drivers d'imprimantes (plusieurs marques), les polices supplémentaires (langues asiatiques), etc. Il vaut mieux effectuer une installation personnalisée pour s'en débarrasser. Mais même avec tout ça je ne sais pas comment tu arrives à 20 Go au premier démarrage.

Plusieurs threads ont été lancés à propos de la capacité réelle des disques durs et de la place occupée par OS X après installation, voir par exemple DD où sont passé mes 160Go ??


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (18 Décembre 2004)

Actuel et futur Powerbook.

Votre avis sur ma réflexion car je projete d'acheter un POWERBOOK G4  17 "    DD à  5400 Tr  Mémoire vidéo 128 Mo.  Actuellement autour de 3000 euros à Liège chez Cami-Store.

Si un nouveau modèle sort en début 2005 pensez-vous que l'actuel sera encore disponible et que son prix diminuera par rapport à son prix actuel, puisque modèle "dépassé" ?


----------



## yret (18 Décembre 2004)

Oui, bien sûr et c'est exactement le modèle que j'ai...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2004)

yret a dit:
			
		

> En fait, disons qu'une mise à jour vraiment interessante (pour moi), serait l'adoption en standard d'une carte graphique 128Mo (dès le 15"), une plus grande résolution d'écran (type Toshiba qosmio en 2048x1536!), un processeur plus rapide (au moins 1,7 GHz), un disque dur plus gros (au moins 100 Go) et plus rapide en standard, un petit côté pratique peut-être avec un clavier numérique (mais cela exige une refonte du portable...le futur G5 plutôt!), plus de ports USB 2, et enfin 1Go de mémoire vive...
> 
> Je reconnais, c'est assez exigeant mais vu que le modèle ne changera pas vraiment...
> ah, j'oubliais...baisse du prix aussi...



Assez d'accord sur le DD 100 Go, ça se remplit très, très vite c'est petite bête. (il me reste 9 Go libre sur mon 80 malgré des backups et autres suppressions de données.)
Carte graphique à 128 mo, c'est clair.
La résolution de l'écran de mon Alu15' me satisfait tout à fait.
Pour le processeur, un 1,8 serait sympa.
Pour le clavier numérique, où le mettre sur le 15'. Sur le 17 pourquoi pas.
Ce que j'aimerais surtout, c'est une plus grande autonomie. 
1 Go de ram, évidement. 
Qu'il soit encore un peu plus fin et plus léger mais toujours en alu.  je sais, j'abuse.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Assez d'accord sur le DD 100 Go, ça se remplit très, très vite c'est petite bête. (il me reste 9 Go libre sur mon 80 malgré des backups et autres suppressions de données.)
> Carte graphique à 128 mo, c'est clair.
> La résolution de l'écran de mon Alu15' me satisfait tout à fait.
> Pour le processeur, un 1,8 serait sympa.
> ...


 Qu'il fasse le café aussi?


----------



## ederntal (18 Décembre 2004)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> Actuel et futur Powerbook.
> 
> Votre avis sur ma réflexion car je projete d'acheter un POWERBOOK G4  17 "    DD à  5400 Tr  Mémoire vidéo 128 Mo.  Actuellement autour de 3000 euros à Liège chez Cami-Store.
> 
> Si un nouveau modèle sort en début 2005 pensez-vous que l'actuel sera encore disponible et que son prix diminuera par rapport à son prix actuel, puisque modèle "dépassé" ?



Si les revendeurs ont du stock en reserve, c'est très probable qu'il brade les anciens modèles... Mais t'attends pas a des miracles!


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (19 Décembre 2004)

Alors j'attend le nouveau en janvier !

Bonne fin d'année à toutes et à tous !


----------



## Caster (19 Décembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Si les revendeurs ont du stock en reserve, c'est très probable qu'il brade les anciens modèles... Mais t'attends pas a des miracles!



brader  :mouais:   comme tu dis .... il ne faut pas s'attendre à des miracles (10 à 15 %) ..... dans ce cas, je préfère largement attendre les nouveaux. Surtout que la Màj devrait être logiquement de taille  :love:


----------



## hifibuff (19 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi j attends l upgrade de janvier pour m offrir un powerbook 17" et j espere vraiment que les ameliorations vaudront le coup.Maintenant il faut regarder la realite en face:Apple n a plus grand choix possible comme processeurs en attendant les G5 ou les hypothetiques G4 dual core...Donc a moins qu ils annoncent un powerbook G5 ou G4 dualcore avec une dispo aux alentours de mars(ce qui apparait hautement improbable tant ces deux solutions semblent encore loin...), on aura aux mieux du G4 monocore avec la meme memoire cache et le meme bus qu a l heure actuelle mais a 1.6 ou 1.7 et une meilleure carte graphique, avec peut etre de nouvelles options de disque dur(100go 5400,  60 go 7200...)Et pour le reste une baisse de prix pour faire  mieux passer une pilulle bien amere apres tant d attente et d espoirs.
 Bon j espere vraiment me tromper!:rateau:


----------



## corloane (19 Décembre 2004)

daccord avec hifibuff :
comme pas de G5 ni G4 dualcore, alors un peu plus de DD et surtout baisses de prix pour faire passer la pillule


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2004)

Moi, je dois m'acheter un portable cet été pour l'an prochain ,alors j'espere de tout coeur que les iBook G5 seront dispo d'ci là.....


----------



## corloane (19 Décembre 2004)

apparemment, d'^près tout ce que j'ai lu il n'y a aucune chance pour que le G5 soit disponible dans les PB d'ici janvier, mais cet été, peut-être...


----------



## Caster (19 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je dois m'acheter un portable cet été pour l'an prochain ,alors j'espere de tout coeur que les iBook G5 seront dispo d'ci là.....



un G5 dans les PB, ce n'est déjà pas  évident ... alors dans les ibook ....... encore moins probable


----------



## corloane (19 Décembre 2004)

à votre avis, si le nousveau PB est pour janvier, à quand le nouveau-nouveau PB (avec le G5 certainement)?


----------



## ederntal (19 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je dois m'acheter un portable cet été pour l'an prochain ,alors j'espere de tout coeur que les iBook G5 seront dispo d'ci là.....



Et la marmotte...


----------



## hifibuff (19 Décembre 2004)

Si la montee en puissance est problematique pour Apple puisque plus de processeur a mettre dans les nouveaux powerbook, une autre voie que Cupertino pourrait explorer devrait etre l augmentation de l autonomie de ces meme powerbook pour se rapprocher des ibook ou des PC centrino...ce serait pas du luxe!


----------



## belzebuth (19 Décembre 2004)

si apple avait voulu fair eune mise à jour mineur des powerbook (genre G4 1,6GHz, 100Go DD, et baisse des prix) elle l'aurait fait avant noel

le fait que les prix soient toujours aussi élevés ne veut dire qu'une seule chose : le powerbook G5 approche! 
parcequ'apple, depuis un bout de temps, ne fait que baisser les prix lors des mise à jour... 

donc si le prix du poewrbook baissait de 400¤ mt, ben ils ne sauraient plus vendre le G5!


----------



## ederntal (19 Décembre 2004)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> si apple avait voulu fair eune mise à jour mineur des powerbook (genre G4 1,6GHz, 100Go DD, et baisse des prix) elle l'aurait fait avant noel
> 
> le fait que les prix soient toujours aussi élevés ne veut dire qu'une seule chose : le powerbook G5 approche!
> parcequ'apple, depuis un bout de temps, ne fait que baisser les prix lors des mise à jour...
> ...



Faut pas rêver... d'ailleur ça veux pas dire grande chose car le G5 coute moins cher en production que le G4.


----------



## corloane (19 Décembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas rêver... d'ailleur ça veux pas dire grande chose car le G5 coute moins cher en production que le G4.


c'est vrai que le mac G5 n'est pas si cher, très bon rapport qualité/prix
alors : attendre!


----------



## yret (19 Décembre 2004)

N'oubliez pas le refurb, pour ma part, cela fait deux fois que je passe par eux et j'en suis ravi !
sinon l'Apple Store est aussi très bien et il est relativement aisé de ne pas payer le prix affiché (l'option disque dur à 5400 trs/min m'a ainsi été offerte) puisque c'est même le vendeur qui m'a demandé si je n'avais pas quelqu'un de ma famille qui était ou a été prof !   et là bingo ! et encore - 8% !  

Pour conclure, quelque soit la future mise à jour, il y aura toujours moyen d'avoir des prix interessants !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

yret a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas le refurb, pour ma part, cela fait deux fois que je passe par eux et j'en suis ravi !
> sinon l'Apple Store est aussi très bien et il est relativement aisé de ne pas payer le prix affiché (l'option disque dur à 5400 trs/min m'a ainsi été offerte) puisque c'est même le vendeur qui m'a demandé si je n'avais pas quelqu'un de ma famille qui était ou a été prof !  et là bingo ! et encore - 8% !
> 
> Pour conclure, quelque soit la future mise à jour, il y aura toujours moyen d'avoir des prix interessants !


 eu...

 je suis etonne

 ils ne font jamais de cadeau chez apple !


----------



## ederntal (20 Décembre 2004)

Et moi je le commande grace a l'offre MIPE pour 60 euros par mois (apple care compris)


----------



## Caster (20 Décembre 2004)

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-7717-rumeur-publique-sur-le-powerbook

et pour ceux qui ne veulent pas cliquer sur un autre lien que ceux de Macgeneration, voici le sujet :  

Rumeur (publique) sur le PowerBook*?  (Rumeur)




Dans une analyse et non dans une rumeur, l?éditorialiste de PowerBookCentral  Charles Moore table sur un renouveau radical de la gamme PowerBook à l?occasion de la prochaine Macworld Expo, que ce soit sur un saut substanciel des fréquences du G4, soit pour une annonce des PowerMac G5 attendus avec impatience, avec une disponibilité effective au 2e, si ce n?est au 1e trimestre 2005.


A la lecture de l?article original on ne peut s?empêcher de penser que le rédacteur du papier penche tout de même pour la seconde solution. A-t-il lui aussi eu vent de quelque chose*? Un des membres de la rédaction semblait avoir eu des échos en ce sens... Une analyse peut être aussi un bon moyen pour faire passer une rumeur (publique*), ou un bruit de couloir...


L?analyse est plus fine que le compte-rendu de MacDailyNews ne le laisse à penser*: autant le consulter directement*:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

oue enfin, entre une rumeur et les predictions d'un editorialiste c'est a peu pres pareil...


 je prefere me baser sur une bonne dizaine de sites et forums qui parlent d'un upgrade de 1.33 a 1.5 en G4 plutot qu'un seul type qui annonce l'avenir...

 Moore ne fait que des suppositions tout droit sortis... de son esprit


----------



## steph_a_paris (20 Décembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je le commande grace a l'offre MIPE pour 60 euros par mois (apple care compris)


 Après mure réflexion et ne pouvant bénéficier de l'offre MIPE que jusqu'à fin 2004, j'ai fait la même chose que toi début novembre et je suis content d'avoir mon 15' depuis la semaine dernière.

 Si la mise à jour des PB en janvier est en G5, Apple ne tiendra probablement pas les délais de livraison et je n'ai plus envie de tenir lieu de béta testeur de toute façon.

 Si la mise à jour en janvier est en G4, autant profiter du Powerbook le plus vite possible et pouvoir changer quand les G5 arriveront.

 Avec l'offre MIPE, à ce niveau de prix on ne peut pas faire une mauvaise affaire de toute façon.


----------



## pim (21 Décembre 2004)

Après avoir lu tous les posts, je ne crois pas à une révolution niveau processeur ou mémoire cache pour la mise à jour des PB. Donc rien de vraiment extraordinaire en janvier, et :



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> [...] rien ne justifie qu'il ait les honneurs du keynote, la dernière fois qu'on y a vu un PowerBook SJ avait au moins une nouveauté significative à présenter, le 15" Alu. Mais là?


Et si autre chose arrivait ? Par exemple, révons un peu, un PB 13" ? 

En effet, avec un 13" au lieu du 12" cela augmenterait l'écart avec la gamme iBook, car il faut bien avouer que depuis que l'iBook est en G4, les deux petits 12" se ressemblent comme de (faux) jumeaux ! Pas bon commercialement parlant, ça !

J'ai calculé que si on pars sur un écran de 13", avec des bords d'écrans en alu de 1,35 cm de large, et une résolution de 100 points par pouce pour l'écran, on arrive à des dimensions hors tout de 22,5 cm x 29,1 cm si l'écran reste en 4:3 (résolution maxi 1040 x 780), et à 21,0 cm x 30,2 cm si l'écran passe en 3:2 comme sur le 15" (résolution maxi 1082 x 721). Donc, dans les deux cas, des dimensions très proches d'une feuille de papier A4, cool ça, c'est encore un ultra portable à mes yeux ! Le problème dans cette manière de réfléchir, c'est que les feuilles de papier n'ont pas les mêmes dimensions outre-atlantique  :rateau: 

De toute façon, sans en arriver là, une mise à niveau de l'écran du 12" (luminosité et angles de vision horizontal et vertical) ne serait pas une mauvaise chose...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

tres peu probable, meme pas en reve chez apple

 car ca leur ferait faire fabriquer une nouvelle dalle


----------



## Arnault75 (21 Décembre 2004)

http://www.macosrumors.com/122004A.php 

According to sources at Apple and Freescale Semiconductor (formerly Motorola's semiconductor sector, which produces G4-class CPUs and system controllers for Apple), a new stepping of the PowerPC 7447A processor is being ramped up with surprisingly good results.

Apparently, yields are slightly ahead of the planned ramp-up schedule -- which explains how third-party upgrade developers such as Sonnet, GigaDesigns, and others have been able to bring 1.7GHz upgrades based on the new 7447A stepping to market over a month earlier than previously projected. 

Well, when 1.7GHz upgrades are available to the third-party aftermarket developers, you know that an even greater volume of chips at least as fast has already been made available to Apple.

And that's exactly what we're hearing out of Cupertino.

Apparently, the main hurdle for Apple in updating the Powerbook G4 hasn't been the CPUs (although the originally projected update timetable of early November was definitely too soon for this new 7447A stepping to hit volume production) -- rather, it has been the design quandaries brought about by the new GPUs planned for the Powerbooks.









Notably, the ATi Radeon 9800 Mobility which is a removable/upgradable daughtercard that would occupy almost half the internal space of a current-model 15-inch Powerbook. Even the 17-inch as it stands barely has enough room to shoehorn one of these beasts in.

We aren't quite ready to say that the 9800M will make it into the 15-inch model, but it appears to be a shoo-in for the 17-inch and from what we're hearing, every Powerbook model is scheduled for at least a modest GPU bump....

We'll be examining this rumor in greater detail over the next few days, but for now we can report one thing with growing certainty: the expected Powerbook update in January will almost certainly hit 1.8GHz -- 1.7GHz at a minimum. These new 'books will run at extremely high temperatures, and will probably not be the quietest Apple has ever produced unless they decide to break out the PBG5's liquid cooling technology early (not something that is considered likely at all)....but they are coming, soon.

They won't be the revolutionary G5 Powerbook we've all been waiting on for over a year now, but within the limitations of G4 technology, they will offer considerably better performance and value than the current models....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Arnault75 a dit:
			
		

> These new 'books will run at extremely high temperatures, and will probably not be the quietest Apple has ever produced unless they decide to break out the PBG5's liquid cooling technology ...


   :mouais:

   humm...

   ca sent le bruit de reacteur de boeing en vue...


  en tt cas, si la rumeur se verifie, ca mettrait un gros fosse entre ibook et powerbook !!! 


 en tout cas, info a prendre avec des pincettes car apple va encore porter plainte pour fuite apres


----------



## Caster (21 Décembre 2004)

Arnault75 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.macosrumors.com/122004A.php
> 
> According to sources at Apple and Freescale Semiconductor (formerly Motorola's semiconductor sector, which produces G4-class CPUs and system controllers for Apple), a new stepping of the PowerPC 7447A processor is being ramped up with surprisingly good results.
> 
> ...





*quelqu'un pour traduire SVP ?*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

files ton numero de CB et je te traduis tout ce que tu veux


----------



## Piewhy (21 Décembre 2004)

en gros :

 Apple aurait deja reçu une grosse quantité de G4 1.7ghz, mais la difficulté viendrait du fait qu'il utiliserait une carte graphique que l'ont pourrait changer celle ci occuperait bcp de place dans le 15" et il a fallu repenser l'interieur de la bete.... mais c'est une rumeur...

 en tout cas il semble que les powerbooks de janvier seront des G4 a 1.7 voir peut etre 1.8ghz 

 ce ne sera pas le revolutionnaire powerbook G5 qu'on attend depuis plus d'un an maintenant mais ça aportera quand meme de bien meilleur performances et de valeur au modeles.

 C'est un peu approximatif comme traduction


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> *quelqu'un pour traduire SVP ?*


pas vraiment utile   
nouveau cpu à partir de 1,7 Ghz (comme sonnet last week), une carte graphique changeable (carte fille - alors là j'aimerais bien voir ou ils trouvent la place dans un alubook) plus puissante et nouvelle température de chauffe limite ignition 
L'idéal pour la cuisine chinoise


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

a moins de repenser la carte mere du alu 17", ca m'etonnerait qu'ils mettent une carte video amovible


----------



## minime (21 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Et si autre chose arrivait ? Par exemple, révons un peu, un PB 13" ?



Sony par exemple vend des portables 13,3" - 1280 x 800 pixels, une rumeur a couru à ce sujet, mais pour l'iBook. Il y a deux ans Apple avait choisi de faire du PowerBook 12" le plus petit portable Mac, encore plus petit qu'un iBook 12". On verra s'ils changent d'avis pour mieux différencier les gammes.



			
				Arnault75 a dit:
			
		

> for now we can report one thing with growing certainty: the expected Powerbook update in January will almost certainly hit 1.8GHz -- 1.7GHz at a minimum.



Ce serait bien la première fois dans l'histoire de l'informatique que la mise à jour d'un ordinateur apporterait une montée en fréquence de 15-25%. Du jamais vu, quelle prescience. :rateau:   

« _with growing certainty_ ». Si c'est pas se foutre de la gueule du monde&#8230; 

La Radeon 9800 Mobility est utilisée par Dell dans des portables Inspiron de 4 kg et épais de 5cm (test sur tomshardware.fr).


----------



## Erinwen (21 Décembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> La Radeon 9800 Mobility est utilisée par Dell dans des portables Inspiron de 4 kg et épais de 5cm (test sur tomshardware.fr).


Et c'est l'unique machine qui, à ma connaissance, reçoit ce genre de carte. Ce chassis est prévu pour accueillir aussi des PIV Prescott de bureau sans prendre feu  Les commentaires de possesseurs que j'ai lu disent que la machine ne chauffe pas plus que ça.

Si j'ai tout suivi, la 9800 Mobility est tout "bétement" une demi X800, rien de bien adapté à de vrais portables je pense.

Enfin, qui vivra verra comme on dit


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

ahhhhhh dell...

 ces formidables portables aussi massifs que beaux 

 avec des batteries qui perdent la moitie d'autonomie au bout de 9 mois...

 je me souviens de mon dernier dell au boulot, ils voulaient plus demarrer, on l'a renvoye a dell, ils nous annoncent "desole, on sait pas pourquoi mais on peut pas le demarrer, donc tout est perdu"

 je leur dis de le renvoyer qd meme, j'ai demonte le DD pour le mettre dans un autre portable pour recuperer les donnees...

 sacre Dell !


----------



## Caster (21 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> files ton numero de CB et je te traduis tout ce que tu veux



3250 ### ###### ####5 

voilà et prends ce que tu veux. Ton prix sera le mien


----------



## pim (21 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> *quelqu'un pour traduire SVP ?*


Sans vouloir faire de pub, dans la page d'accueil de Google tu as "outils linguistiques" (3è lien à droite), j'avais le même problème que toi, j'ai copié-collé tout le post, la traduction est très approximative alors je ne vais pas la recopier ici ! Mais ça permets de comprendre des brides...

Bizarre, depuis le temps que tout le monde dénonce la petitesse dans le choix des cartes graphiques dans les ordinateurs Apple, on va peut être se retrouver dans 3 semaines à décrier la trop grande puissance d'une carte graphique, si celle-ci transforme le PB en bouillote !


----------



## corloane (22 Décembre 2004)

cette carte, prévue pour le PB 12'


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai 16 ans et j'économise pour m'acheter un PowerBook. Étant donné que je dois amasser une somme d'argent tout de même considérable, je sais que j'ai tout le temps qu'il me faut pour voir surgir la nouvelle génération de PowerBook. Cependant il y a des fonctionnalités que j'aimerais bien voir venir sur ce modèle de portable.

Pouvoir munir le PB 12" d'une carte graphique de 128/256 Mo.  Que le processeur soit un 64 bit G5 (Les AMD Athlon 64 sont déjà dans plusieurs modèle de notebook ^^' ). Peut-être inclure le Gigabit ethernet et un port FW800.

C'est bien beau acheter un ordi selon les besoins du moment mais e veux quand même faire long feu avec  

Vivement le Macworld pour qu'on puisse s'avoir à quoi s'attendre!


----------



## pim (22 Décembre 2004)

theBlueLink a dit:
			
		

> Pouvoir munir le PB 12" d'une carte graphique de 128/256 Mo.  Que le processeur soit un 64 bit G5 (Les AMD Athlon 64 sont déjà dans plusieurs modèle de notebook ^^' ). Peut-être inclure le Gigabit ethernet et un port FW800.



Bizarre, bizarre, les caractéristiques auxquelles tu penses me semblent très secondaires... Voir saugrenues dans un PB 12' !

La mémoire de la carte graphique cela ne veut pas dire grand chose de ce côté-ci de la force ;

64 bits bonne idée mais est-ce que cela change beaucoup de choses ? Le G5 ça c'est le serpent de mer des rumeurs, dans 2 cm d'épaisseur d'un portable on le mets où ?

Le Gigabit ethernet... à l'heure d'Airport Extreme ??

Le port FW800... en FW400 c'est déjà ultra rapide !

En revanche, des notions comme l'autonomie annoncée de 6 heures, le poids et l'encombrement super mini, sont plutôt les cartes maîtresses d'un PB 12', non ?


----------



## macaml (22 Décembre 2004)

franchement un PB 13" me semble être un mauvaise idée.
l'intérêt d'un 12" à mes yeux... c'est qu'il fait 12" et qu'il est
donc petit, on peut alors vadrouiller avec.
Si il le supprimerait il n'y aurait alors plus de portable pro 
pour les grands vadrouilleurs, chez apple mais dans les 
porble en général aussi.
Car à part le vaio de sony il n'y a pas vraiment d'équivalent
-> ça fait donc switcher


----------



## hifibuff (22 Décembre 2004)

D accord avec toi Pim mais alors si 128MB "ne veulent pas dire grand chose de ce cote ci de la force" et  si le Firewire800 c est bien mais "le 400 c est deja ultra rapide" alors pourquoi Apple les a integre dans les autres modeles comme le 15 et le 17?je pense qu il est normal d esperer voir arriver le firewire 800 et un upgrade de la partie video dans le 12 pouces a la prochaine mise a jour des powerbook.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, bizarre, les caractéristiques auxquelles tu penses me semblent très secondaires... Voir saugrenues dans un PB 12' !
> 
> La mémoire de la carte graphique cela ne veut pas dire grand chose de ce côté-ci de la force ;
> 
> ...



Ouais je sais que côté carte graphique il n'y pas juste la mémoire de la carte mais son processeur aussi... bref c'est un ensemble qui fait sa puissance... mais là je ne veux pas me contenter d'un GeForce Fx Go 5200 <_< Surtout que les jeux à venir fonctionnent en configuration minimal sur du 64 Mo de Vram....C'est très limite   surtout que la puce video est soudé à la carte mère!

Le G5, il me semble que j'avais lu un article sur une version du PowerPc 970 "FX" qui ne consommait que 12.5 watts et donc qui serait très correct envers une batterie de portable.

Pour le FW800 et le Gigabit et bien c'est vrai que c'est superficiel et que le FW standard et AE font très bien le boulot.

Anyway, j'ai beacoup de temps devant moi car je dois quand même économiser au moins 2500 $ pour le notebook + une barette de mémoire + les taxes  :rateau:


----------



## Surfer Libre (22 Décembre 2004)

Chacun voit midi à sa porte. Si une carte graphique à 128mo est appréciable sur un PB 15" ou 17", l'équivalent pour un petit 12" moins gourmand est une carte 64mo excellente pour ce modèle et parée pour le futur (Tiger...). L'autonomie étant il est vrai bien plus primordiale sur un ultraportable.
Quand au firewire 800 qui n'est même pas installé sur les iMac G5, sa généralisation n'a rien d'urgent.

*Pour moi, la mise à jour qui s'impose serait de passer maintenant aux Dalles LCD de nouvelle génération pour protable. Vu le prix des powerbook, les spécificités de la dalle du 17" par exemple laissent carrément à désirer avec ses 90°x120° grisouilles comme sur les vieux iMac G4 de 2002. Quand au PB 12" vendu à un prix honteux, il a la même dalle très bas de gamme que sur les iBook datant de plusieurs années!!!
Ces caractéristiques médiocres qui ont été montré du doigt par la presse pro depuis un moment (SVM...) sont en net retrait par rapport à ce qui  se fait de mieux chez les bons fabricants de PC (Sony...). Vu les prix il faut ce qu'il y a de mieux et rien de moins, non?.
A quoi bon avoir une carte graphique très haut de gamme si l'affichage de la dalle est juste moyen et demande un écran de bureau en complément pour les plus exigeants d'entre nous (artistes, photo pro, retouche, graphisme, video...)?*


Si la mise à jour de janvier reste en G4, on a de fortes chances de se farcir les vieilles dalles actuelles pour une fournée supplémentaire. Par contre une mise a jour en G5 qui ferait appel à une refonte profonde du design pourrait innaugurer les premières dalles au spécificités haut de gammes dans un mac portable!
Les utilisateurs de PC en crèveraient de jalousie! :love:


----------



## Erinwen (22 Décembre 2004)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> Si il le supprimerait il n'y aurait alors plus de portable pro
> pour les grands vadrouilleurs, chez apple mais dans les
> porble en général aussi.
> Car à part le vaio de sony il n'y a pas vraiment d'équivalent
> -> ça fait donc switcher


Des portables PC pour les grands vadrouilleurs, il y en a quand même un certain nombre. Tous n'ont pas nécessairement le lecteur optique intégré, mais dans le domaine du portable léger, il y a quand même un bon choix sur PC, dans les gammes dîtes "pro" des constructeurs.


----------



## Caster (22 Décembre 2004)

je n'ai pas de portable mais j'envisage d'en acquérir un lors de la màj.
Pour moi, ce new PB doit être :

* encore + léger que le précédent
* une meilleure autonomie
* une dalle de meilleure qualité
* plus rapide (processeur mais surtout DD)
* FW 400 + USB2 + Wifi + BT + Ethernet (pour ça pas de prob)

mais surtout plus léger avec une meileure autonomie et en étant + rapide !

Ah    je l'ai déjà dit


----------



## corloane (22 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas de portable mais j'envisage d'en acquérir un lors de la màj.
> Pour moi, ce new PB doit être :
> 
> * encore + léger que le précédent
> ...


intéressé par le PB12', peut-être vais-je attendre une refonte totale des PB si la maj de janvier s'avère décevante. En effet, Assus fait d'excellents ultra portables pro., Tosh aussi et pour le grand public, Sony avec les SX1 a innové un grand coup, malgré une esthétique ignoble, la dale de ce portable est magnifique et son poids : 1,8kg : Apple se doit de réagir s'il veut garder son avance, et sous un an grand maximum (peut-être pas en janvier car le PB reste avec son OS, ses possibilités, son design, LE portable a acheter).

Une question : est-ce que avec un écran externe la carte du PB 12' est plus limitée en résolution que celle des 15'?


----------



## macaml (22 Décembre 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Des portables PC pour les grands vadrouilleurs, il y en a quand même un certain nombre. Tous n'ont pas nécessairement le lecteur optique intégré, mais dans le domaine du portable léger, il y a quand même un bon choix sur PC, dans les gammes dîtes "pro" des constructeurs.



je parlais des portables 12"; à la fnac j'en vois pas un seul dans rayonnages.
y'en a plus que pour les 15"4, les 17", les 19"... bon je m'emballe
peut-être un peu


----------



## pim (22 Décembre 2004)

Bon, c'est vrai qu'un 13' à la place d'une 12', c'est pas une bonne idée, mais ils pourraient mettre un 11' en dessous, encore plus petit, plus portable, avec pleins d'autonomie et super léger  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Bon là je suis en plein délire je vois des PB partout  :rateau: 

Finalement le plus important c'est peut être de proposer de nouvelles dalles, au moins pour le 12', mais ça bizarrement j'ai pas l'impression qu'on va y avoir droit


----------



## Caster (22 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est vrai qu'un 13' à la place d'une 12', c'est pas une bonne idée, mais ils pourraient mettre un 11' en dessous, encore plus petit, plus portable, avec pleins d'autonomie et super léger  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Bon là je suis en plein délire je vois des PB partout  :rateau:
> 
> Finalement le plus important c'est peut être de proposer de nouvelles dalles, au moins pour le 12', mais ça bizarrement j'ai pas l'impression qu'on va y avoir droit



dans ce cas un 10 ' pour être ultra portable et ultra léger avec une grosse autonomie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est vrai qu'un 13' à la place d'une 12', c'est pas une bonne idée, mais ils pourraient mettre un 11' en dessous, encore plus petit, plus portable, avec pleins d'autonomie et super léger  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Bon là je suis en plein délire je vois des PB partout  :rateau:
> 
> Finalement le plus important c'est peut être de proposer de nouvelles dalles, au moins pour le 12', mais ça bizarrement j'ai pas l'impression qu'on va y avoir droit



C'est vrai que l'écran LCD des portable devrait être revues. Pour ce qui est de faire des PB des ultraportable, je ne suis pas d'accord. Apple le dit lui même sur son site...Pas de compromis

Toute manière le 2.6 Kg du PB 12"  c'est rien comparé à certain de mes cartables d'école  
Je maintiens qu'une carte graphique de 128 Mo devrait être disponible pour le 12" surtout qu'étant donné qu'elle ne peut être remplacé je voudrais qu'elle résiste aux jeux de plus en plus groumants!


----------



## corloane (22 Décembre 2004)

theBlueLink a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que l'écran LCD des portable devrait être revues. Pour ce qui est de faire des PB des ultraportable, je ne suis pas d'accord. Apple le dit lui même sur son site...Pas de compromis
> 
> Toute manière le 2.6 Kg du PB 12" c'est rien comparé à certain de mes cartables d'école
> Je maintiens qu'une carte graphique de 128 Mo devrait être disponible pour le 12" surtout qu'étant donné qu'elle ne peut être remplacé je voudrais qu'elle résiste aux jeux de plus en plus groumants!


le PB 12' c'est 2,1kg je crois...
le meilleur compromis poids/taille/écran Apple sait y faire   (en dessous de 12' c'est vraiment trop petit, vaut mieux un PDA)

quelqu'un pour répondre à ma question sur la carte graphique PB et écran externe?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> le PB 12' c'est 2,1kg je crois...
> le meilleur compromis poids/taille/écran Apple sait y faire   (en dessous de 12' c'est vraiment trop petit, vaut mieux un PDA)
> 
> quelqu'un pour répondre à ma question sur la carte graphique PB et écran externe?



C'est quoi ta question    ?


----------



## Erinwen (22 Décembre 2004)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> je parlais des portables 12"; à la fnac j'en vois pas un seul dans rayonnages.
> y'en a plus que pour les 15"4, les 17", les 19"... bon je m'emballe
> peut-être un peu


Dans ton précédent message, tu parlais de portable "pro", d'où ma réponse


----------



## pim (22 Décembre 2004)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un pour répondre à ma question sur la carte graphique PB et écran externe?



Personne ne réponds à ta question... pose-la à nouveau dans le bon forum, genre le forum sur les macs portables... tu as tout mon soutiens, parce que moi aussi je me pose la même question. Mais je ne pense pas que tu puisse profiter au max d'une écran 23" avec un PB 12" par exemple, vu que même pour les Powermac G5, ils vendent une carte graphique spécialement prévue pour aller avec le tout récent 23"...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne réponds à ta question... pose-la à nouveau dans le bon forum, genre le forum sur les macs portables... tu as tout mon soutiens, parce que moi aussi je me pose la même question. Mais je ne pense pas que tu puisse profiter au max d'une écran 23" avec un PB 12" par exemple, vu que même pour les Powermac G5, ils vendent une carte graphique spécialement prévue pour aller avec le tout récent 23"...


30 pouces ! pas 23 ! quoi il sent la merde ?????


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne réponds à ta question... pose-la à nouveau dans le bon forum, genre le forum sur les macs portables... tu as tout mon soutiens, parce que moi aussi je me pose la même question. Mais je ne pense pas que tu puisse profiter au max d'une écran 23" avec un PB 12" par exemple, vu que même pour les Powermac G5, ils vendent une carte graphique spécialement prévue pour aller avec le tout récent 23"...



Le PB 12" possède une prise mini-DVI qui permet de brancher un adapteur mini-DVI ver DVI . Ensuite on peut brancher un adapteur DVI ver ADC qui supporte les Apple Cinema Displays 23", 20" et 17". Le Pb 12" peut supporter une résolution de 1024*768 pour son écran 12.1 pouces et un écran externe avec une résolution de 2048 x 1536 pixels. Donc on oublie le 30" Cinema HD


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne réponds à ta question... pose-la à nouveau dans le bon forum, genre le forum sur les macs portables... tu as tout mon soutiens, parce que moi aussi je me pose la même question. Mais je ne pense pas que tu puisse profiter au max d'une écran 23" avec un PB 12" par exemple, vu que même pour les Powermac G5, ils vendent une carte graphique spécialement prévue pour aller avec le tout récent 23"...



Le PB 12" possède une prise mini-DVI qui permet de brancher un adapteur mini-DVI ver DVI . Ensuite on peut brancher un adapteur DVI ver ADC qui supporte les Apple Cinema Displays 23", 20" et 17". Le Pb 12" peut supporter une résolution de 1024*768 pour son écran 12.1 pouces et un écran externe avec une résolution de 2048 x 1536 pixels. Donc on oublie le 30" Cinema HD


----------



## pim (22 Décembre 2004)

Autant pour moi, j'ai fauté ! Le 30 pouces est tellement hors de mes moyens... que je l'ai oublié ! Et il lui faut un connecteur DVI double liaison pour le 30 pouces, donc obligation d'avoir la carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra DDL.

Comme le dit theBluelink, pour connecter les moniteurs 20 pouces et 23 pouces, il faut un connecteur DVI comme cela :







donc pas de bol pour les possesseurs de PB 12 pouces... À rajouter sur la liste du Père Noël pardon sur la liste des améliorations pour le nouveau PB ! Et hop, on se recentre du même coup sur le sujet :wink:


----------



## Caster (22 Décembre 2004)

je veux un PB, mais il faut que je tienne pour voir ce qui va sortir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

j'ai commande le mien, je vais pas attendre

 si on attend eternellement, on n'achete jamais...


----------



## corloane (22 Décembre 2004)

je ne sais pas si je tenterai le PB :
Cet après midi j'ai été à la FNAC digitale et j'ai mis la main sur le repose-poignet du PB 12' : brûlant. Pas très agréable d'écrire sur un radiateur! le PB15' était beaucoup plus froid et l'ibook 12' aussi. Comme je compte faire de longues séances d'écriture sur le mac, cet inconvéniant est très gênant!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si je tenterai le PB :
> Cet après midi j'ai été à la FNAC digitale et j'ai mis la main sur le repose-poignet du PB 12' : brûlant. Pas très agréable d'écrire sur un radiateur! le PB15' était beaucoup plus froid et l'ibook 12' aussi. Comme je compte faire de longues séances d'écriture sur le mac, cet inconvéniant est très gênant!


 t'abuses un peu non ?

 j'ai travaille a la fnac digitale today, on m'a prete un powerbook 12", je n'ai pas remarque qu'il etait BRULANT !

 il est chaud sans plus


----------



## corloane (22 Décembre 2004)

très chaud disons...
assez pour rendre une bizarre sensation aux mains


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

tu as des doigts en mousse ?


----------



## corloane (23 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> tu as des doigts en mousse ?


Sais-tu que c'est au bout des doigts que la peau est la plus sensible (au froid, au chaud...). Je suis sensible aux sensations... c'esta tout. Et Bien que superbement fini, la sensation du PB était moins agréable que celle de l'ibook!


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2004)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> Sais-tu que c'est au bout des doigts que la peau est la plus sensible (au froid, au chaud...). Je suis sensible aux sensations... c'esta tout. Et Bien que superbement fini, la sensation du PB était moins agréable que celle de l'ibook!



Effectivement, le bout des doigts et la pomme est très sensible... mais la douce chaleur d'un petit PB 12" tournant 16h/24 sous les paumes, quel plaisir ! Surtout l'hiver 

Si tu n'aime pas, alors achète de suite le PB actuel, voir même un modèle antérieur (d'occasion), car la mise à jour dans 3 semaines risque d'être encore plus bouillante que l'actuelle ! Cela serait dommage que tu sois obligé de bidouiller la fréqence de la carte graphique et de mettre la performance du processeur sur "Minimum" pour qu'il reste froid !

Et zou, je recentre sur le sujet : pensez-vous que la mise à jour des PB dans 3 semaines, c'est du chaud bouillant ? Au sens propre comme au sens figuré, bien sûr !


----------



## Amophis (23 Décembre 2004)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> Sais-tu que c'est au bout des doigts que la peau est la plus sensible (au froid, au chaud...). Je suis sensible aux sensations... c'esta tout. Et Bien que superbement fini, la sensation du PB était moins agréable que celle de l'ibook!


  Si tu veux plus d'infos la dessus, va voir sur le forum "Portables" la chaleur sur les PB12 et 15 y est abordé plusieurs fois


----------



## ederntal (23 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, le bout des doigts et la pomme est très sensible... mais la douce chaleur d'un petit PB 12" tournant 16h/24 sous les paumes, quel plaisir ! Surtout l'hiver
> 
> Si tu n'aime pas, alors achète de suite le PB actuel, voir même un modèle antérieur (d'occasion), car la mise à jour dans 3 semaines risque d'être encore plus bouillante que l'actuelle ! Cela serait dommage que tu sois obligé de bidouiller la fréqence de la carte graphique et de mettre la performance du processeur sur "Minimum" pour qu'il reste froid !
> 
> Et zou, je recentre sur le sujet : pensez-vous que la mise à jour des PB dans 3 semaines, c'est du chaud bouillant ? Au sens propre comme au sens figuré, bien sûr !



Une plus haute vitesse de processeur ne veut pas forcement dire une plus grande chaleure dégagée!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, le bout des doigts et la pomme est très sensible... mais la douce chaleur d'un petit PB 12" tournant 16h/24 sous les paumes, quel plaisir ! Surtout l'hiver
> 
> Si tu n'aime pas, alors achète de suite le PB actuel, voir même un modèle antérieur (d'occasion), car la mise à jour dans 3 semaines risque d'être encore plus bouillante que l'actuelle ! Cela serait dommage que tu sois obligé de bidouiller la fréqence de la carte graphique et de mettre la performance du processeur sur "Minimum" pour qu'il reste froid !
> 
> Et zou, je recentre sur le sujet : pensez-vous que la mise à jour des PB dans 3 semaines, c'est du chaud bouillant ? Au sens propre comme au sens figuré, bien sûr !


 
 powerbook brulant... et puis maintenant utilisation 16h/24 ! tu serais pas marseillais ?


 non serieusement, si apple vendait des machines foireuses ca se saurait


----------



## rdemonie (23 Décembre 2004)

a ce propos,

j'ai vu que macmice comercialise "Ibreeze" pour refroidir les powerbook.
jai vu nule part qu'on en parlait sur le forum.
est ce que quelqu'un a deja essayé ce truc?

voici le lien: http://www.macmice.com/ibreeze.html


----------



## macaml (23 Décembre 2004)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si je tenterai le PB :
> Cet après midi j'ai été à la FNAC digitale et j'ai mis la main sur le repose-poignet du PB 12' : brûlant. Pas très agréable d'écrire sur un radiateur! le PB15' était beaucoup plus froid et l'ibook 12' aussi. Comme je compte faire de longues séances d'écriture sur le mac, cet inconvéniant est très gênant!



c'est ce qui m'a fait douter avant que je m'achèter mon PB il y'a 6 mois. En
pratique c'est pas du tout gênant (ça détend le poignet  ).
faut relativiser, les PC c'est sûr ils sont froid sur le dessus, mais il y a soufflerie 
à l'arrière.
T'inquiète pas c'est pas un soucis!


----------



## Amophis (23 Décembre 2004)

Pour la chaleur, OUI un PowerBook est tiède, même chaud des fois, et alors? C'est normal, la coque est en alu, elle conduit la chaleur pour la dissiper avec l'air ambiant... alors qu'une coque plastique (iBook ou PC Portable), ne conduit pas la chaleur, et la fournaise, c'est DANS l'ordi, et perso, je ne suis pas sur que l'opération soit rentable.

 Alors la différence avec un PowerBook 12" et un 15 ou 17 est normale, l'espace étant plus petit, la densité de chaleur à dissiper est plus "concentrée" sur le peu de surface dont dispose le PB 12".

 Après, les ordis de la Fnac sont sous les spots, allumés du matin au soir (bon peut-être que le CPU n'est pas à 100% toute la journée mais bon), je ne pense pas que cela reflète l'utilisation du Macuser lambda ?

  Par contre, en hiver c'est le top 

  PS: la température ambiante joue aussi sur le déclanchement des ventilos internes


----------



## ederntal (23 Décembre 2004)

A la fnac il y a aussi souvent des lampes, projecteurs, dessus ce qui fait chauffer la machine. De plus elle est allumée toute la journée...

Souvent les journée chez soit sont beaucoup moins pénibles pour l'ordi.


----------



## poirot89 (23 Décembre 2004)

il faut mettre en performances faible pour limiter la temparture...
sur un PB 17" 1,5GHz en pleine action (convertion divX), il y à 10° d'écard entre performance maximal et minimal, il passe de 59° à 49°. et sa sufisait pour que le ventilo ne se déclanche pas et pour pouvoir dormir à coté...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Quand j'utilise le iBook de mon père, je sens un léger réchauffement du coté gauche du trackpad. La où se trouve le grille de ventilation. Mais bon si le PB chauffe a un point tel qu'on peut faire cuire un oeuf et bien on regle le problème en achetant un clavier et une souris BT ou USB


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> powerbook brulant... et puis maintenant utilisation 16h/24 ! tu serais pas marseillais ?



Non, juste en vacances    J'ai pas dit brûlant, j'ai dit chaud = 30°C

En précisant ça va tout de suite mieux.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a des infos sur les différences de chaleur dégagée entre :

- Un disque dur 4200 tr/min et un 5400 tr/min
- Un G4 1,33 GHz et son éventuel successeur dans les PB dans 3 semaines ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Non, juste en vacances    J'ai pas dit brûlant, j'ai dit chaud = 30°C
> 
> En précisant ça va tout de suite mieux.
> 
> ...


 lol 


 euh... comment veux tu avoir des infos sur le successeur qui n'est pas encore sorti ?

 pour la chaleur, je crois que tu te prends trop la tete

 je m'etais pose cette question aussi il y a 10 jours et finalement, avec les reponses je me dis que si le powerbook n'etait pas fiable, apple n'en vendrait pas autant et surtout, ils sont pro dans la conception de leurs machines alors pourquoi s'inquieter ?

 en plus 30° c'est rien du tout...


----------



## Erinwen (23 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> non serieusement, si apple vendait des machines foireuses ca se saurait


 On a parlé des premières révisions de certains portables Apple


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

autant pour moi

 je parlais du pbook actuel


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Non, juste en vacances    J'ai pas dit brûlant, j'ai dit chaud = 30°C
> 
> En précisant ça va tout de suite mieux.
> 
> ...



Ça m'étonnerais que la différence de la chaleur dégagée par un 4200 vs un 5400 soit énorme  

J'ai cherché sur internet mais j'ai rien trouvé à par des affirmation tel Les 5400 chauffent plus que les 4200....


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> euh... comment veux tu avoir des infos sur le successeur qui n'est pas encore sorti ?



Euh... Y'en a bien avec des boules de cristal, non ?

Steve, es-tu là ?  :love:


----------



## Leehalt (23 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un a des infos sur les différences de chaleur dégagée entre :
> 
> - Un disque dur 4200 tr/min et un 5400 tr/min


J'm'incruste dans la conversation juste pour ce point. La différence de chaleur dégagée entre un 4200 et un 5400 est minime, voire nulle. Et même les 7200 ne dégagent quasiment pas plus que les autres. En effet, l'augmentation des vitesse de rotation a contraint les constructeurs de disques durs à intégrer des nouvelles technologies d'écomonie d'énergie. Je tiens tout ça de cette page qui compare les performances de 3 DD, 1 à 4200 tr/min, un à 5400 et 1 à 7200. Devinez quel sera le prochain DD de mon p'tit powerbook 1,33?  Avec un disque comme ça les prochains PB supposés de Janvier pourront aller se rhabiller. Surtout que je vois pas Apple offrir des DD à 5400 de série sur ses prochains portables. Il n'y a pas de petits profits...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Y'en a bien avec des boules de cristal, non ?
> 
> Steve, es-tu là ?  :love:


  lol

  un peu de respect stp pour les disparus

  steve est avec elvis, lady di et michel sardou


----------



## hifibuff (23 Décembre 2004)

si il est effectivment possible que les DD 5400t/min ne soient pas de serie sur les prochains PB(tout du moins pour le 12 pouces) du moment qu il y a en option la possibilite de faire mettre un 7200 tours sur l apple store alors ca me va!


----------



## Amophis (23 Décembre 2004)

Leehalt a dit:
			
		

> J'm'incruste dans la conversation juste pour ce point. La différence de chaleur dégagée entre un 4200 et un 5400 est minime, voire nulle. Et même les 7200 ne dégagent quasiment pas plus que les autres. En effet, l'augmentation des vitesse de rotation a contraint les constructeurs de disques durs à intégrer des nouvelles technologies d'écomonie d'énergie. Je tiens tout ça de cette page qui compare les performances de 3 DD, 1 à 4200 tr/min, un à 5400 et 1 à 7200. Devinez quel sera le prochain DD de mon p'tit powerbook 1,33?  Avec un disque comme ça les prochains PB supposés de Janvier pourront aller se rhabiller. Surtout que je vois pas Apple offrir des DD à 5400 de série sur ses prochains portables. Il n'y a pas de petits profits...



Je suis passé du 4200 au 7200 dans mon PB, au niveau chaleur, rien de changé, pas plus pas moins.

Mais les perfs


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé du 4200 au 7200 dans mon PB, au niveau chaleur, rien de changé, pas plus pas moins.
> 
> Mais les perfs


Un 7200 n'utilise-t-il pas plus d'électricité ? La batterie doit en souffrir un peu :hein:


----------



## macaml (23 Décembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé du 4200 au 7200 dans mon PB, au niveau chaleur, rien de changé, pas plus pas moins.



et le bruit, ça n'a pas un effet "j'ai acheté un airbus pour noël" ?


----------



## rdemonie (23 Décembre 2004)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> a ce propos,
> 
> j'ai vu que macmice comercialise "Ibreeze" pour refroidir les powerbook.
> jai vu nule part qu'on en parlait sur le forum.
> ...


Personne pour repondre a ma question?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour repondre a ma question?


 c'est un gadget


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour repondre a ma question?



Jamais utilisé un tel gadget...


----------



## Amophis (24 Décembre 2004)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> et le bruit, ça n'a pas un effet "j'ai acheté un airbus pour noël" ?


  Non c'est pas un Airbus  mais c'est vrai que par rapport au 4200tr, il fait un petit sifflement (normal à 7200tr...) mais qui ne s'entend que dans une pièce sans bruit (genre la nuit qd le Pb reste allumé).

 Pour l'autonomie, c'est la même chose, à 2 ou 3 min prêt. Sauf que tu met moins de temps pour transferer des données, donc au final, le disque consomme à peine plus mais sur moins de temps 


  Mon prochain portable sera avec un 7200tr d'origine ou ne sera pas du tout


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est pas un Airbus  mais c'est vrai que par rapport au 4200tr, il fait un petit sifflement (normal à 7200tr...) mais qui ne s'entend que dans une pièce sans bruit (genre la nuit qd le Pb reste allumé).
> 
> Pour l'autonomie, c'est la même chose, à 2 ou 3 min prêt. Sauf que tu met moins de temps pour transferer des données, donc au final, le disque consomme à peine plus mais sur moins de temps
> 
> ...



Mais c'est tout-à-fait vrai !!! Est-ce facile de changer un DD ?


----------



## pim (24 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Comme le dit theBluelink, pour connecter les moniteurs 20 pouces et 23 pouces, il faut un connecteur DVI comme cela :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai raconté n'importe quoi là, un adaptateur Mini-DVI vers DVI est fourni d'office avec tous les PB 12" ! Donc pas de problème, et derrière on peut monter jusqu'à 2048 x 1536 maxi, le mode étendu est supporté, on peut aussi laisser le portable fermé.

Cependant, une nouvelle carte graphique dans le 12" serait bienvenue, parce que ce genre de configurations doit être gourmande en ressource graphique... Supporté oui, mais supportable ?


----------



## pim (24 Décembre 2004)

theBlueLink a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est tout-à-fait vrai !!! Est-ce facile de changer un DD ?



Tout dépend du soin dont tu peux faire preuve, et de ton outillage (= mini tournevis nécessaires). Moi personnellement jamais je me risquerais à une telle opération, mais tu peux sans doute confier ça à ton revendeur Apple habituel :wink:


----------



## corloane (24 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai raconté n'importe quoi là, un adaptateur Mini-DVI vers DVI est fourni d'office avec tous les PB 12" ! Donc pas de problème, et derrière on peut monter jusqu'à 2048 x 1536 maxi, le mode étendu est supporté, on peut aussi laisser le portable fermé.
> 
> Cependant, une nouvelle carte graphique dans le 12" serait bienvenue, parce que ce genre de configurations doit être gourmande en ressource graphique... Supporté oui, mais supportable ?


d'après ce que j'ai lu, le petit ibook en fait autant, une fois débridé grace à un patch...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

Ouais tu as raison. Au prix que coute ce bijou, je ne risquerai pas de lui faire mal en changeant moi-même le DD.


----------



## belzebuth (25 Décembre 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, une nouvelle carte graphique dans le 12" serait bienvenue, parce que ce genre de configurations doit être gourmande en ressource graphique... Supporté oui, mais supportable ?


 j'ai un ibook 14" avec une bête carte 32Mo, et le bureau étendu sur un 19" 1280x1024 est absolument parfaite, à aucun moment la carte graphique ne rame...

 par contre pour jouer à des jeux peut être, mais bon...


----------



## pim (25 Décembre 2004)

Voilà qui est rassurant ! Merci de la précision !


----------



## Caster (25 Décembre 2004)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un ibook 14" avec une bête carte 32Mo, et le bureau étendu sur un 19" 1280x1024 est absolument parfaite, à aucun moment la carte graphique ne rame...
> 
> par contre pour jouer à des jeux peut être, mais bon...



comme l'ibook n'a pas été conçu pour être une machine à jeux ...... il n'y a pas de déception 
En plus beacoup de jeux doivent malgré tout tourner correctement dessus (les nouveaux FPS mis à parts)


----------



## Amophis (26 Décembre 2004)

theBlueLink a dit:
			
		

> Ouais tu as raison. Au prix que coute ce bijou, je ne risquerai pas de lui faire mal en changeant moi-même le DD.




La manip est très simple, expliquée sur de nombreux sites, seule une attache est dure. Pour le reste, quand le revendeur Apple te demandera 200¤ (hors prix du DD) pour le remplacement, ben tu réfléchiras....   Mais c'est tout réfléchi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

simple simple, c'est facile a dire, t'as ete voir sur le site powerbook-fr.net ?

 t'as vu tout ce qu'il y a a faire pour demonter le powerbook ????


----------



## yret (27 Décembre 2004)

Franchement si, c'est relativement simple...Il suffit d'être méthodique !


----------



## macaml (27 Décembre 2004)

faut simplement de la méthode, de l'organisation et suivre le plan du "lego"  
Evidemment, ça fait sauter la garantie, alors moi j'attend la fin de celle ci
et je me met un gros DD pour mon PB.

Par ailleurs, ce genre de manip est très courante chez les PCiste, ça leur
montre que l'arguement "evolutivité" n'est pas l'apanage des PC


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

ouais mais bon, dans un an, je prendrais l'applecare 3 ans

 donc...


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Décembre 2004)

Et si Steeve annonce une évolution du PB à la Keynote de Frisco, on la retrouve quand sur l'AS et dans nos magasins préférés ???


----------



## ederntal (27 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Et si Steeve annonce une évolution du PB à la Keynote de Frisco, on la retrouve quand sur l'AS et dans nos magasins préférés ???



C'est bien tot pour le dire, mais si la mise a jour est "mineure" (j'entends par la processeur G4 et pas de grand boulversements) on peu tabler sur debut fevrier.

Mais bon apple et les delais, c'est une longue histoire d'amour


----------



## Erinwen (27 Décembre 2004)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, ce genre de manip est très courante chez les PCiste, ça leur
> montre que l'arguement "evolutivité" n'est pas l'apanage des PC


Tu as déjà changé un disque dur sur un portable PC bien conçu (type ceux que fabriquent la plupart des grandes marques comme Compaq, Dell, HP, IBM, Sony, Toshiba...) 

Parce que tu verrais que "ce genre de manip" est très peu courante sur PC : le disque dur y est généralement dans un tiroir aisément accesible (1 vis à retirer, puis 4 vis pour désolidariser le disque dur du tiroir. Même chose dans l'autre sens, en moins de 5 minutes, c'est fini)


----------



## macaml (27 Décembre 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà changé un disque dur sur un portable PC bien conçu (type ceux que fabriquent la plupart des grandes marques comme Compaq, Dell, HP, IBM, Sony, Toshiba...)
> 
> Parce que tu verrais que "ce genre de manip" est très peu courante sur PC : le disque dur y est généralement dans un tiroir aisément accesible (1 vis à retirer, puis 4 vis pour désolidariser le disque dur du tiroir. Même chose dans l'autre sens, en moins de 5 minutes, c'est fini)



j'ai pas dit que c'était rapide, mais plutôt que c'est plus simple que sur
la plupart des PC portables... justement parce qu'il s'agit de vis ou de clip,
et pas de soudures qui empêchent l'accès. Bien sûr c'est pas à faire par
une petite grand-mère mais si a on fait du mécano dans son enfance, et 
qu'on a déja monté un PC sois même (comme les foules de la rue Montgallet)
il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis.

évidemment si on a pas l'esprit à désosser tout ce qui porte transistor...


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Décembre 2004)

Euh je voudrais pas paraître ch... mais vous êtes pas un peu hors sujet là?


----------



## Surfer Libre (27 Décembre 2004)

Mais que fait webolivier si prompt d'habitude à recadrer le débat?  :love:


----------



## Caster (27 Décembre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait webolivier si prompt d'habitude à recadrer le débat?  :love:



laissez le un peu digérer la dinde farcie et la bûche au marrons


----------



## Erinwen (27 Décembre 2004)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dit que c'était rapide, mais plutôt que c'est plus simple que sur
> la plupart des PC portables... justement parce qu'il s'agit de vis ou de clip,
> et pas de soudures qui empêchent l'accès.


C'est aussi plus simple sur la plupart des PC portables... Y'a pas de soudures... (Je pense bien avoir parlé de 5 vis )

Tu n'as pas généralement besoin de déssosser la machine comme avec certains portables Apple  Et dans le pire des cas, c'est comme sur Apple, un jeu de légo et de patience...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

tu continues dans le HS


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Décembre 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi plus simple sur la plupart des PC portables... Y'a pas de soudures... (Je pense bien avoir parlé de 5 vis )
> 
> Tu n'as pas généralement besoin de déssosser la machine comme avec certains portables Apple  Et dans le pire des cas, c'est comme sur Apple, un jeu de légo et de patience...


La ça devient lourd, si le sujet vous intéresse, créez un topic, vous êtes en train de flinguer le fil ...
Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2004)

bon au final, on aura une annonce le 11?


----------



## minime (28 Décembre 2004)

Freescale a publié un nouveau rapport de qualif, le MC7447BHX1667WE destiné aux "commercial laptops" et produit avec un procédé de fabrication revu (nouveaux masques) atteint officiellement 1,667 GHz.


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Décembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Freescale a publié un nouveau rapport de qualif, le MC7447BHX1667WE destiné aux "commercial laptops" et produit avec un procédé de fabrication revu (nouveaux masques) atteint officiellement 1,667 GHz.


Interessant, à 3 semaines de la keynote de Frisco ... on doit peut être alors s'attendre à une rev mineure du PB G4 ...


----------



## hifibuff (28 Décembre 2004)

plus qu interessant meme!ca corroborerai la rumeur qui circulait sur je ne sais plus quel site qui donnait comme upgrade g4 1667+radeon 9800 mobility...et c est tout.L attente devient insoutenable!J ai envoye le fax pour le student ADC et je dois partir etudier 6 mois en austalie le 11 fevrier, et je veux bien evidement avoir mon (premier)mac au moment de partir:ils ont pas interet a avoir des retards pour ces nouveaux PB!!!!
 Pour en revenir a ce que seront les prochains PB, si comme ca semble se confirmer, les upgrades sont assez modestes, pour ne pas etre mechant, il risque de ne meme pas avoir d annonce a la keynote mais plus simplement une mise a jour sur l apple store peut etre meme un peu avant "frisco"...enfin qui vivra verra!
 Je dois dire que ma hantise serait qu ils chauffent bcp et soient donc bcp plus bruyant que les 1.5 actuels


----------



## dfromparis (28 Décembre 2004)

A votre avis, quand verra-t-on débarquer un PB G5?


----------



## iota (28 Décembre 2004)

dfromparis a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis, quand verra-t-on débarquer un PB G5?


 Ben si c'est pas en janvier 2005, faut au moins compter 2nd semestre 2005 (vers le milieu à mon avis).

 @+
 iota


----------



## hifibuff (28 Décembre 2004)

Difficile a dire!Il se peut meme sua les ingenieurs d apple n en savent rien eux meme...sans doutes pas avant septembre, peut etre pour la macworld de paris?sinon a SF l annee prochaine;-)


----------



## dfromparis (28 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben si c'est pas en janvier 2005, faut au moins compter 2nd semestre 2005 (vers le milieu à mon avis).
> 
> Ce sera mon cadeau de noël avec Tiger alors (le temps que les stores soient livrés! rires). Non, sans blague, avec Garageband par exemple, pour faire des choses un peu plus développées, il faut un processeur G5 et j'ai pas le place chez moi pour dédier un espace ordi büro (même si les new iMac G5 sont tres beaux et ne prennent pas beaucoup de place). Donc j'attends un portable G5 avec impatience...........


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Décembre 2004)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Je dois dire que ma hantise serait qu ils chauffent bcp et soient donc bcp plus bruyant que les 1.5 actuels


Oui moi aussi ... apparemment il y a des infos sur les températures dans ce pdf, il faudrait comparer avec celle du G4 actuel ... quelqu'un sait ?


----------



## corloane (29 Décembre 2004)

aïe ça brûle!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Difficile a dire!Il se peut meme sua les ingenieurs d apple n en savent rien eux meme...


 faut arreter de dire n'importe quoi

 ils sont sans doute en train de bosser dessus...

 ce n'est pas parce que apple est tres discret qu'il faut que ceux qui concoivent les machines sont pas au courant


----------



## appleman (29 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> faut arreter de dire n'importe quoi
> 
> ils sont sans doute en train de bosser dessus...
> 
> ce n'est pas parce que apple est tres discret qu'il faut que ceux qui concoivent les machines sont pas au courant




zen...    c'était ironique peut etre


----------



## hifibuff (29 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> faut arreter de dire n'importe quoi
> 
> ils sont sans doute en train de bosser dessus...
> 
> ce n'est pas parce que apple est tres discret qu'il faut que ceux qui concoivent les machines sont pas au courant


 Et ce n est pas non plus parce qu ils bossent dessus qu ils savent quand le PB G5 sera commercialisable!Ils ne peuvent pas savoir a l avance quels problemes ils vont rencontrer sans l elaboration de cette plateforme.
 Alors evidement, ce ne sont que mes supositions...mais comme ce que tout le monde propose ici, dans un forum de rumeur:ni plus ni moins!


----------



## minime (29 Décembre 2004)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n est pas non plus parce qu ils bossent dessus qu ils savent quand le PB G5 sera commercialisable!



Les ingénieurs ne décident pas de la date de commercialisation des machines mais ils ont surement une dead line, même vague. Avec Steve Jobs rodant dans le coin il est sans doute imprudent de la dépasser. 



			
				hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> ca corroborerai la rumeur qui circulait sur je ne sais plus quel site qui donnait comme upgrade g4 1667+radeon 9800 mobility...



C'est le tuyau publié en page 2 par MacRumors (voir message #190), au même moment GigaDesigns et Sonnet avaient annoncé de nouvelles cartes accéleratrices G4 (1.6GHz tested at 1.73GHz). De son côté MOSR parlait de 1,7 ou 1,8 GHz (#250), mais une nouvelle version du 7447 allait forcément atteindre des fréquences de cet ordre. En connaissant les coefficients multiplicateurs on pouvait même "deviner" la fréquence exacte.



			
				laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> apparemment il y a des infos sur les températures dans ce pdf



Les températures maximales de fonctionnement semblent identiques aux précédentes, si je me souviens bien. Les tableaux présentent les résultats de tests permettant sans doute d'évaluer la durabilité des processeurs, les courbes illustrent le taux de défaillances (Failure In Time rate) en fonction des températures et des tensions.


----------



## cham (29 Décembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Les ingénieurs ne décident pas de la date de commercialisation des machines mais ils ont surement une dead line, même vague. Avec Steve Jobs rodant dans le coin il est sans doute imprudent de la dépasser.



Tout a fait. Les grosses deadlines et les jalons, c'est pas les ingénieurs qui les fixent.  
Bon, après les produits sont plus ou moins fignolés, mais ça c'est une autre histoire. D'ailleurs les produits Apple sont toujours parfaits, pas vrai ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

ce n'est certes pas les inge qui decident pour la commercialisation, mais je parlais de la conception, ils savent qd meme sur quoi ils bossent... 


 ils ne savent pas certes a quel horizon ca va sortir mais ils connaissent deja les futures machines vu qu'ils les concoivent...


----------



## macaml (29 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> ils ne savent pas certes a quel horizon ca va sortir mais ils connaissent deja les futures machines vu qu'ils les concoivent...



pas obligé, les developpements peuvent être très cloisonnés, chacun faisant
une petite partie et ne sachant pas ce que fait l'autre. Du coup, si techniquement
il savent sur quoi il travaillent, il ne savent pas ce que cela donnera en
pratique, ou comment cela sera dans sa globalité... la granularité peut être
trop faible pour donner quelconque informations en d'autre termes!


----------



## ederntal (29 Décembre 2004)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> pas obligé, les developpements peuvent être très cloisonnés, chacun faisant
> une petite partie et ne sachant pas ce que fait l'autre. Du coup, si techniquement
> il savent sur quoi il travaillent, il ne savent pas ce que cela donnera en
> pratique, ou comment cela sera dans sa globalité... la granularité peut être
> trop faible pour donner quelconque informations en d'autre termes!



Ca se trouve ils travaillent les yeux bandés pour pas voir sur quoir bossent leurs collègues


----------



## ederntal (29 Décembre 2004)

dfromparis a dit:
			
		

> iota a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Décembre 2004)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> pas obligé, les developpements peuvent être très cloisonnés, chacun faisant
> une petite partie et ne sachant pas ce que fait l'autre. Du coup, si techniquement
> il savent sur quoi il travaillent, il ne savent pas ce que cela donnera en
> pratique, ou comment cela sera dans sa globalité... la granularité peut être
> trop faible pour donner quelconque informations en d'autre termes!


Je doute que cette théorie appliquée au développement de l'iMac G5 ai donné le résultat que l'on connaît ... Mais on s'éloigne du sujet.


----------



## dfromparis (29 Décembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Oula faut pas pousser... il faut pas un G5 pour faire tourner correctement garageband!!!
> Les G4 avec ces fréquences d'horlogues sont très puissants!!! Il ne faut pas jurer que par le G5!
> Il faut juste (G4 ou G5) pas mal de RAM.
> 
> Si tu te déplace pas un iMac G5 est la machine parfaite au niveau encombrement!



Je le sais bien puisque j efais tourner garageband sur mon G3 actuellement... toutefois, seul le G5 permet la superposition de boucles instantanées de manière évoluée... je le sais pour l'avoir essayé. Et comme je suis nomade, je préfère un portable; Et quitte à changer, autant que ce soit pour un G5 quand il sortira. Et puis on ne sait pas non plus de quelles ressources les futures versions de garageband auront besoin... je vais pas me faire avoir une nouvelle fois et prendre un PB G4 alors qu'un G5 est possible (l'ibook G4 est sorti quelques mois apres l'achat de mon G3, si j'avais su....)


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (30 Décembre 2004)

En résumé, personne ne sait si un nouveau powerbook sortira en janvier 2005... Vrai ?


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Décembre 2004)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, personne ne sait si un nouveau powerbook sortira en janvier 2005... Vrai ?


comment résumer un fil de 360 posts


----------



## hifibuff (30 Décembre 2004)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, personne ne sait si un nouveau powerbook sortira en janvier 2005... Vrai ?


 Bien resume et le pire c est que c est vrai!
 Il y a quelques jours personne ne doutait qu un nouveau powerbook allait etre annonce 
  au moment de la macworld.Aujourd hui je dois bien dire que je commence a avoir des doutes
 Ce qui m inquiete le plus, c est l anonce de ce qui pourrait etre le mac a moins de 500 dollars a l occasion de la macworld, car il faut bien dire qu une machine aussi revolutionaire pourrait "voler" le show et etre la seule nouvelle machine anoncee...Plus grand monde ne se plaindrait de ne pas voir de nouveaux PB tellement le buzz autour de la "boite a pizza" serait important.Ca laisserait a apple le temps de finaliser un hypothetique PB G5 ou G4 bicore, bref une veritable evolution plutot que de sortir rapidement un upgrade au minima qui decevrait surement beaucoup de monde...En attendant, apple pourrait se contenter de baisser le prix de la gamme actuelle de PB par exemple
 Bref ce serait le hold up parfait pour la firme de cupertino!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, personne ne sait si un nouveau powerbook sortira en janvier 2005... Vrai ?


 non, en fait, c'est, tout le monde sait que ca sort en janvier, le 11 (MWSF) mais personne ne connait la config et le prix


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (30 Décembre 2004)

Ah, bon. 

Donc, encore 12 fois dormir et on saura tout !  Patience ...  Merci.
Tiens que signifie "MWSF"  ?  Mac World Science ????


----------



## Zeo14 (30 Décembre 2004)

Mac Wolrd Science Fiction.
 Nan Mac World San Francisco je crois.

 C long 12 nuits... surtout en hiver...


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> non, en fait, c'est, tout le monde sait que ca sort en janvier, le 11 (MWSF) mais personne ne connait la config et le prix


Je te trouve bien péremptoire Enzo ... Après tout pourquoi attendre la conf de SF pour annoncer une simple mise à jour ... les iBooks ont été mis à jour sans tapage ...


----------



## Zeo14 (30 Décembre 2004)

S'il ne s'agissait que d'une baisse de prix Apple n'aurait pas attendu janvier pour la faire.
  Car depuis la mise à jour des ibook, les powerbook ne sont vraiment plus compétitifs niveau prix. (surtout le 12'')

Mais à mon avis on va avoir un upgrade limité (fréquence, disques et carte graphique) et une baisse des prix en Janvier.

  Les powerbook G5 n'arriveront qu'au deuxieme semestre. (avec augmentation des prix? telle est la question...)


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2004)

Zeo14 a dit:
			
		

> Les powerbook G5 n'arriveront qu'au deuxieme semestre. (avec augmentation des prix? telle est la question...)


 Les iMac G5 sont moins cher que les iMac G4, ont peut donc espérer une baisse de prix des powerbook 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Foguenne (30 Décembre 2004)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Bref ce serait le hold up parfait pour la firme de cupertino!



  

Ne mégotons pas, appelons ça l'arnaque du siècle voir du millénaire. 

Respire un coup, ça ira mieux.


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Les iMac G5 sont moins cher que les iMac G4, ont peut donc espérer une baisse de prix des powerbook
> 
> @+
> iota


Oui mais la cible marketing n'est pas la même ...


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2004)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais la cible marketing n'est pas la même ...


 Briseur de rêve...  

 @+
 iota


----------



## ederntal (30 Décembre 2004)

Zeo14 a dit:
			
		

> Mac Wolrd Science Fiction.
> Nan Mac World San Francisco je crois.
> 
> C long 12 nuits... surtout en hiver...



C'est pas la période ou les nuits sont les plus ennuyante


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

tu peux egalement passer 12 nuits tres hot en attendant  

 profites en, car apres, une fois que ton mac est la, miss ne sera surement plus aussi choyee


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

En tout cas vivement sa sortie! Parce que présentement le iMac G5 est plus tentant que le PB surtout pour le rapport qualité/prix


----------



## macaml (3 Janvier 2005)

Alors mon pronostic est le suivant: pour le PowerBook:

- upgrade vers le G4
- le présenter à une keynote serait suicidaire... il y aurait une émeute dans la salle
- il vont faire l'upgrade discrètement quelques jours après la MacWorld San Francisco


on lance les paris?

et pourquoi pas un sondage, en première page de macGé ce serait rigolo  :rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> Alors mon pronostic est le suivant: pour le PowerBook:
> 
> - upgrade vers le G4


Ouarf très drôle ta blague


----------



## macaml (3 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ouarf très drôle ta blague



on s'entendait, upgrade vers un G4 à fréquence supérieure


----------



## Caster (3 Janvier 2005)

Le PowerBook est la gamme professionnelle des portables d'Apple.

C'est presque impossible que le prochain processeur ne soit pas un G5, ou alors un G4 multicore ou g4 avec une importante augmentation de fréquence et pas une p'tite de 200 ou 300 mhz


----------



## vincmyl (3 Janvier 2005)

Oh lalalal qui vivra verra   :love:


----------



## audiosong (3 Janvier 2005)

salut à tous..;

Perso, je pense qu'on aura droit à une simple mise à niveau en attendant les PB G5 ou G4 DualCore genre pb 12 en G4 1,5ghz, et pb 15/17 en G4 1,8Ghz et ATI 9800, le tout avec une légère baisse de prix (faut pas oublier que l'euro est très haut par rapport au dollar)

Un Hub G4 ou un iMac G4 standalone à 579 euros ttc (G4 1,25 256Mo Nvidia GeForce 4Mx 64 Mo, DD 40/60/80 Go, Panther, iLife 05, iWorks05, GarageBand 2, Firewire 400, USB2,...) avec airport et bluetooth en option, sortir vidéo VGA uniquement (peut-être dvi mais pas sûr), modem et réseau ethernet.  Ce qui est bizarre... Apple devrait qud même  proposer un 15/17'' LCD en option, mais attention au prix alors, on se retrouve au même niveau que le eMac, alors pas glop.

iLife 05 - nouvelles applis

présentation des améliorations de Tiger

iPod Mini en 5Go - iPod passe en 30 - 60 - et 80 Go pour le photo


----------



## hifibuff (4 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Le PowerBook est la gamme professionnelle des portables d'Apple.
> 
> C'est presque impossible que le prochain processeur ne soit pas un G5, ou alors un G4 multicore ou g4 avec une importante augmentation de fréquence et pas une p'tite de 200 ou 300 mhz


  J aimerai tellement y croire...enfin Castor, redescends sur terre:jamais le prochain PB ne sera une des alternatives que tu proposes. A moins effectivement qu il n y ai pas d upgrade du tout en ce mois de janvier...Mais bon je serai le premier a etre ravi de reconnaitre que j avais eu tort!:rateau:


----------



## Surfer Libre (4 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Le PowerBook est la gamme professionnelle des portables d'Apple.
> 
> C'est presque impossible que le prochain processeur ne soit pas un G5, ou alors un G4 multicore ou g4 avec une importante augmentation de fréquence et pas une p'tite de 200 ou 300 mhz


La plus belle femme du monde ne peut offrir que ce qu'elle a. :rose:


----------



## Caster (4 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> J aimerai tellement y croire...enfin Castor, redescends sur terre:jamais le prochain PB ne sera une des alternatives que tu proposes. A moins effectivement qu il n y ai pas d upgrade du tout en ce mois de janvier...Mais bon je serai le premier a etre ravi de reconnaitre que j avais eu tort!:rateau:



Merci pour 





> Castor


  n'est-ce pas Mr bouffe   

mais c'est *Caster*  comme toi hifibuff


----------



## hifibuff (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ne mégotons pas, appelons ça l'arnaque du siècle voir du millénaire.
> 
> Respire un coup, ça ira mieux.


 Tu sais quoi?j ai respire(ouf!) et quand l apple store aura reouvert je pense que tu verra que ipapy a verse dans l arnaque sur ce coup laBon, blague a part, ca me degoute un peu quand meme, car ca veut dire qu il n y aura d upgrade powerbook avant longtemps, peut etre mars?j attendais (trop?) la mise a jour pouyr achete mais la...faut pas deconner, je donnerai pas mes euros a steve.Je suis vraiment tres decu


----------



## iota (4 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quoi?j ai respire(ouf!) et quand l apple store aura reouvert je pense que tu verra que ipapy a verse dans l arnaque sur ce coup laBon, blague a part, ca me degoute un peu quand meme, car ca veut dire qu il n y aura d upgrade powerbook avant longtemps, peut etre mars?j attendais (trop?) la mise a jour pouyr achete mais la...faut pas deconner, je donnerai pas mes euros a steve.Je suis vraiment tres decu


 Pas forcément, les prix US n'ont pas changé...

 En fait Apple à aligné les prix en ¤ sur ceux en $.

 @+
 iota


----------



## hifibuff (4 Janvier 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément, les prix US n'ont pas changé...
> 
> En fait Apple à aligné les prix en ¤ sur ceux en $.
> 
> ...


 D accord, mais pourquoi baisser les prix quelques jours avant une hypothetique mise a jour?ca n a aucun sens...


----------



## appleman (4 Janvier 2005)

le PB 15" est passé de 2152 euros à 1998 euros!!!!! pour ne parler que de celui là...:

la baisse sur les écrans est également énorme: le 20" est à 1039 ¤ contre plus de 1500 avant


----------



## iota (4 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> D accord, mais pourquoi baisser les prix quelques jours avant une hypothetique mise a jour?ca n a aucun sens...


 Cette baisse s'inscrit dans une baisse générale des prix.
 Ils ne pouvaient pas baisser toutes les machines sauf les powerbook...

 @+
 iota


----------



## Zeo14 (4 Janvier 2005)

Oui cette baisse des prix étant générale (et certainement due au cours de l'euro) ça n'indique rien sur les futures mises à jour.

  Quoi qu'il en soit c'est une bonne nouvelle!


----------



## hifibuff (4 Janvier 2005)

j'ai bien compris, mais ils auraient certainement attendu la mise a jour des powerbook pour faire cela, ils n'etaient pas a 6 ou 7 jours pres...pour moi ca veut clairement dire que les powerbooks ne seront pas upgrades a la macworld ni meme au mois de janvier.Par contre on peut surement esperer que les PB G5 ou G4 dual core ne sont plus tres loin(mars/avril?)


----------



## Zeo14 (4 Janvier 2005)

Qui vivra verra!
 De toute facon tout et son contraire a déjà été dit sur ce post donc maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à attendre...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

voila, avec la baisse d'aujourd'hui, je crois que ce topic est clos non ?

 il n'y aura pas de nouveau powerbook dans 1 semaine...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

C'est dommage


----------



## air (4 Janvier 2005)

Meme si j'ny crois plus au fil des jours, j'me reconforte en me disant que c'qu'il annonce aujourd'hui sera en moins a annoncer a l'expo !!!


----------



## ederntal (4 Janvier 2005)

1/Mais aujourd'hui ce n'etait pas une annonce mais une baisse de prix qui sert a ajuster le taux US$/EUR.
Ce qui ne conscerne en aucun cas les USA
(a part les ecrans)

2/Elle conscerne TOUTE la gamme de produit apple (des Powermac, aux souris, en passant par le powerbook) sauf sur la gamme ipod!
donc ce qui est annoncé today ne change en aucun cas les possibilité d'evolution du powerbook. Si ils avaient prévu de le mettre à jour au keynote, ou fin janvier... ce sera comme ça et avec les nouveaux prix!

Apple ne va pas ne pas mettre a jour les powerbook sous pretexte qu'ils ont baissé de prix en europe (et pas aux usa ou il gardent le même prix) alors qu'ils ont baisser TOUS les produits apple.

Cela ne change rien... il y aura un nouveau powerbook bientot (fin janvier/debut frevrier, ou le 11) sans doute!


----------



## SuperCed (4 Janvier 2005)

Exactement, avec un PPC 7448.


----------



## atcha_sama (4 Janvier 2005)

j'espere vraiment qu'il y'aura un changement au niveau des powabook ,je n'en peux plus d'attendre cette hypothétique revision du 11 janvier qui sonnait bien comme l'arrivé des nouveaux powabook  

 Alors petite upgrade ou grand changement dans le hardware ?  (G5 ??G4 bi core ?? )
 Vraiment c'est  une vrai torture mantale ....  

 J'ai lu que les revisions pourraient etre repoussé en Mars ,Avril 2005 ?? 
 Raah , si c'est le cas ,je me rabatrais sur un ibook 14'' ,je ne peux pas me prendre ce powabook en sachant qu'il me coutera cher et en plus que je risquerai d'etre dégouté du fait que qq mois plus tard ,il sera déja dépassé.... ( comprenez moi ,je le prend en credit  de 3 longues année ^^'' ça serait dommage quand meme ) 

 Vivement le 11janvier que je sois soulagé ou alors fustré  
 ça sera mon premier Mac ,pas envie de gacher le bapteme de cette maniere....


----------



## air (4 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> 1/Mais aujourd'hui ce n'etait pas une annonce mais une baisse de prix qui sert a ajuster le taux US$/EUR.
> Ce qui ne conscerne en aucun cas les USA
> (a part les ecrans)
> 
> ...



"Pour moi la baisse des prix (en europe) n'est pas une annonce pour apple, par contre celle des xserve oui, et la baisse des prix des ecrans aussi d'ailleurs, cela a deja été le cas... si j'me souviens bien !!!

En gros, je pense que pour presenter ca or evenement special c'est que la keynote va etre chagée...parce que sinon il aurait gardé des choses pour combler...malgré que le xserve n'interesse que peu le grand public...

maintenant, on verra bien dans quelque jour...qui sait p'tet qu'on aura le droit a la traduction et au modules de sherlock   (de toutes facon maintenant on s'en fout non???)" (ceci est un copier coller de ma réponse dans l'autre sujet)

j'ai bien compris que le réajustement des prix était pour la parité euro/dollar. Mais pas ceux des ecrans (du moins pas uniquement) qui sont du a une baisse du LCD en général et voir meme a un réajustement par rapport aux autres marques. Par contre j'ai l'impression que t'as loupé les nouveautées d'aujourd'hui XSERVE et XSAN???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai! Mais que fait XSan


----------



## rdemonie (5 Janvier 2005)

Comment ca ce fait que sur l'apple store belge les powerbook sont 20euros plus cher que sur l'apple store en france.
Sinon je perd toujours pas espoir pour la mise a jour des powerbook.
Car Steve a remis les prix a la baisse vu la valeur excesive de l'euro par rapport au dollar, la preuve les prix de l'apple store americain non pas changé.
Donc garder espoir et perseverer a attendre, vous aller pas le regretter.


----------



## swift (6 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si vous avez deja ouvert le capot d'un G5,
mais les tours de refroidissement sont bigrement volumineuses
et utilisent une circulation de liquide, au lieu des habituels ventilos.
D'ou ce silence impressionant.
Et sauf innovation technologique impressionnante je vois difficilement
le systeme pouvoir etre integre a un powerbook (pour l'instant).
Moi aussi j'espere, mais j'essaie moderement.
salutations


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> Comment ca ce fait que sur l'apple store belge les powerbook sont 20euros plus cher que sur l'apple store en france.
> Sinon je perd toujours pas espoir pour la mise a jour des powerbook.
> Car Steve a remis les prix a la baisse vu la valeur excesive de l'euro par rapport au dollar, la preuve les prix de l'apple store americain non pas changé.
> Donc garder espoir et perseverer a attendre, vous aller pas le regretter.



Pas besoin d'écrire en gras pour si peu, il y a une différence de tva entre la France et la Belgique.
En Allemagne, c'est un petit peu moins cher qu'en France. (même explication.)


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2005)

swift a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas si vous avez deja ouvert le capot d'un G5,
> mais les tours de refroidissement sont bigrement volumineuses
> et utilisent une circulation de liquide, au lieu des habituels ventilos.
> ...



As-tu déjà vu l'intérieur d'un iMac G5 ?
C'est minuscule et pas de refroidissement liquide.







C'est encore un peu gros pour un PowerBook mais certainement pas impossible.   

Bienvenue sur Macgé.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> As-tu déjà vu l'intérieur d'un iMac G5 ?
> C'est minuscule et pas de refroidissement liquide.
> 
> 
> ...


 Donc Paul, tu y crois au PB G5 pour la fin du mois?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Donc Paul, tu y crois au PB G5 pour la fin du mois?



Non, pas pour janvier. 
Mais bon, je n'ai pas de source à Cupertino donc on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas pour janvier.
> Mais bon, je n'ai pas de source à Cupertino donc on ne sait jamais.


 Ok, merci.


----------



## swift (6 Janvier 2005)

Good point about the Imac G5 cooling system.
 But The iMac G5 is 2" thick and rather massive when compared to 
laptops.  There are a lot of heat issues addressed by many 
heat sensors and cooling zones.  Since it sits on a desk with 
consistent air flow, cooling is predictable.  The iMac is 
also the slowest of the desktop offerings.  Less speed normally
indicates less heat.  I not sure you wold want to carry one of 
theses under your arm.  I have no doubt that there will be a G5 
PowerBook at some point.  I do doubt that we will see a 1" G5 
PowerBook on the 11th.  If Apple is able to liquid cool the 
PowerBook, we should see a G5 model.  

Sorry for the english. Have a good day guys.


----------



## yret (6 Janvier 2005)

Eh bien voilà quelqu'un de confiant !   ça doit être le fait de parler anglais !   

Alors moi aussi, je me lance...I have no doubt we will have a new Powerbook G5 as soon as Apple will do it !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi aussi, je me lance...I have no doubt we will have a new Powerbook G5 as soon as Apple will do it !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

swift a dit:
			
		

> Good point about the Imac G5 cooling system.
> But The iMac G5 is 2" thick and rather massive when compared to
> laptops.  There are a lot of heat issues addressed by many
> heat sensors and cooling zones.  Since it sits on a desk with
> ...


 JCVD, on t'a reconnu!


----------



## Piewhy (6 Janvier 2005)

Apple Insider relance une rumeur concernant une (derniere) révision G4 du powerbook avant l'arrivée du G5

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=813


----------



## Caster (6 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Apple Insider relance une rumeur concernant une (derniere) révision G4 du powerbook avant l'arrivée du G5
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=813



il vaut mieux une révision de PB en G4 mais avec un prix plus agréssif qu'un G5 hors de prix ......


----------



## ederntal (6 Janvier 2005)

LE G5 ne coute pas plus cher que le G4 et c'est même plutot l'inverse... (en tout cas pr les puces du bureau)
A la limite c'est peu etre les moyens qu'apple s'est donné pour l'intégration de la puce qui coute cher, mais cette étape est indispensable!


----------



## Surfer Libre (6 Janvier 2005)

Ca y est nous voilà fixé. Selon les dernières rumeurs fiable (ts) ce sera G4 à tous les étages, de 1,5 à 1,7 Ghz, avec des cartes video revues à la hausse.

La thèse la plus prévisible assurément. Par contre il est possible que cette mise à jour soit présenté à la Macwolrd qui est d'habitude dédiée au grosses nouveautés.

Une surprise en vue?


----------



## Surfer Libre (6 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est nous voilà fixé. Selon les dernières rumeurs fiable (ts) ce sera G4 à tous les étages, de 1,5 à 1,7 Ghz, avec des cartes video revues à la hausse.
> 
> La thèse la plus prévisible assurément. Par contre il est possible que cette mise à jour soit présenté à la Macwolrd qui est d'habitude dédiée au grosses nouveautés.
> 
> Une surprise en vue?


Heu... toutes mes confuses, cette rumeur concernant le PowerBook n'est pas émise par thinksecret mais par le très foireux site AppleInsider qui est à la rumeur mac ce que Régine est à l'élégance française. :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## la_chenille (6 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Heu... toutes mes confuses, cette rumeur concernant le PowerBook n'est pas émise par thinksecret mais par le très foireux site AppleInsider qui est à la rumeur mac ce que Régine est à l'élégance française. :rose: :rose: :rose:


merci pour la précision, j'étais en train de retourner think secret dans tous les sens pour vérifier l'info. Attention aux faux espoirs... j'ai failli y croire.
avec cette baisse des prix la tentation de ne pas attendre est grande, surtout qu'ils viennent de mettre à jour l'offre mipe 2 jours en retard, à 1799 ¤ pour le powerbouk 15 1,33 
http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/mipe/fr/?&store_type=ind
on verra le 11 ou sûrement plus ... mais faudrais pas trop tarder , les besoins sont présents, s'ils nous sortent un truc fin janvier dispo 2 mois après, ca fait un peu loin pour moi... 
mais bon... achète en fonction de tes besoins c chaud du cul pour pas se faire enc....


----------



## hifibuff (7 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> LE G5 ne coute pas plus cher que le G4 et c'est même plutot l'inverse... (en tout cas pr les puces du bureau)
> A la limite c'est peu etre les moyens qu'apple s'est donné pour l'intégration de la puce qui coute cher, mais cette étape est indispensable!


 C est vrai, mais les problemes d integration d un tel chip dans un portable risque de provoquer un cout superieur au final pour le PB G5 a cause du  systeme de refroidissement(watercooling?) et de la batterie...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

de toute facon, nouveau powerbook ou pas, a tous les coups ce sera 1 mois et demi d'attente pour etre dispo


----------



## Surfer Libre (7 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon, nouveau powerbook ou pas, a tous les coups ce sera 1 mois et demi d'attente pour etre dispo


Si la MAJ correspond aux prévisions de AppleInsider, ce sera dispo immédiate, car il n'y aura pas grand chose à changer, comme lors de la dernière MAJ du iBook.
Janvier est impératif (pas de soucis de ce côté là), sinon les iBook vont passer devant et devenir la gamme pro. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Si la MAJ correspond aux prévisions de AppleInsider, ce sera dispo immédiate, car il n'y aura pas grand chose à changer, comme lors de la dernière MAJ du iBook.
> Janvier est impératif (pas de soucis de ce côté là), sinon les iBook vont passer devant et devenir la gamme pro. :rateau:


 deja qu'ils ont du mal a livrer certaines config en portables, je vois mal comment le nouveau pb serait dispo de suite


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

J'ai bien hate de voir les technologie qui seront employées dans le PB G5.... PCI-X ? DD SATA ?


----------



## minime (7 Janvier 2005)

Certains  croient toujours au PowerBook G5 pour janvier. Fallait oser, c'est quand même une grosse cote.  :rose:


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2005)

Salut.



			
				theBlueLink a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien hate de voir les technologie qui seront employées dans le PB G5.... PCI-X ?


 Je vois mal l'intéret de la technologie PCI-X dans un portable 

  @+
  iota


----------



## SuperCed (7 Janvier 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Je vois mal l'intéret de la technologie PCI-X dans un portable
> 
> ...



L'intérêt est de pouvoir brancher deux cartes PCI-X qui dépassent sous le portable de façon à le surélever un peu.


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> L'intérêt est de pouvoir brancher deux cartes PCI-X qui dépassent sous le portable de façon à le surélever un peu.


 Effectivement... améliorer la circulation des flux d'air autour du portable est nécéssaire pour refroidir correctement les G5 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Surfer Libre (7 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Certains  croient toujours au PowerBook G5 pour janvier. Fallait oser, c'est quand même une grosse cote.  :rose:


Encore un site mac I N D I S P E N S A B L E !
C'est "croquer la pomme" qui vont être jaloux... :rateau:


----------



## potala (7 Janvier 2005)

Il y a 3 ans (je crois), Apple a sorti le powerbook alu.Révolution : design, compacité, poids, technologie.
Ce n'est que maintenant que l'on commence à voir des PC centrino presque aussi compacts et fins (le design j'en parle pas, sont encore loin).
A votre avis, alors que le centrino 2 est attendu au cours de ce premier semestre, que pourrait apporter un powerbook G5 qui sortirait en septembre ? Quelle évolution ou révolution ?


----------



## fredpilki (7 Janvier 2005)

En tout cas il a interêt à être bien ce PB G5 car je connais quelqu'un qui se la raconte avec son tabletPC et ça m'énerve


----------



## corloane (7 Janvier 2005)

moi, un PB G4 12', avec un DD plus gros, meilleure carte graphique et moins cher, ça me dirait bien


----------



## yret (8 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> deja qu'ils ont du mal a livrer certaines config en portables, je vois mal comment le nouveau pb serait dispo de suite



Pour ma part, j'ai été livré en 8 jours, en mai, via l'Apple Store malgré la mise à jour en 1,5 GHz...et la fois précédente également donc je n'ai pour le moment rien à redire concernant les délais de livraison ...   ...mais en serait-il de même s'il s'agissait d'un véritable nouveau produit ?!?   je ne peux y répondre...

par contre, j'ai du mal à imaginer un design très innovant par rapport au pwb actuel. De plus, plus fin cela paraît improbable et difficile; la légèreté pourrait être améliorée (sur le 17", quelques 300g en moins cela doit être faisable), un clavier numérique en plus et des hauts-parleurs plus puissants et bien sûr du G5 avec de la cache plus importante et enfin un écran de meilleur qualité...


----------



## pim (8 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> la légèreté pourrait être améliorée (sur le 17", quelques 300g en moins cela doit être faisable), un clavier numérique en plus et des hauts-parleurs plus puissants et bien sûr du G5 avec de la cache plus importante et enfin un écran de meilleur qualité...



Je pense que tu voulais dire : *G4* avec plus de cache... 

Pour le reste, d'excellentes idées, espérons que nous ne serons pas déçu ! Quant au voit la différence entre l'iBook et le PowerBook actuel, par exemple en 12" (quelques centimètres, quelques grammes), si 2 ans plus tard ils pouvaient recommencer à nous surprendre dans le même sens, ce serait génial !


----------



## yret (8 Janvier 2005)

Non, non, je parais bien de G5 mais uniquement dans le cas d'un "nouveau produit" sachant que pour cette fois-ci nous ne devrions avoir qu'un update....


----------



## rdemonie (8 Janvier 2005)

Moi jsuis aussi tres impatiant.
au Cami a bruxelles il mon fortement deconseiller dacheter un powerbook maintenant car il mon dit quil pense tres fortement quil y aura  un evolution, en tout cas un petit changement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Moi je crois qu'il va faloir créer un nouveau topic portant le nom de Prochin PowerBook en Join ?


----------



## Surfer Libre (9 Janvier 2005)

theBlueLink a dit:
			
		

> Moi je crois qu'il va faloir créer un nouveau topic portant le nom de Prochin PowerBook en Join ?


Juin 2005 ou juin 2006? :love:


----------



## billboc (10 Janvier 2005)

Certains disent que les powerbook auraient été renouvellé avant la macworld si ce n'était qu'une mise à jour processeur/carte graphique... Steve nous cacherait il quelque chose à faire diversion avec des attaques en justice un peu "légères" ??

ps: c'est juste pour faire gamberger à J-1 

A+
Billboc


----------



## yret (10 Janvier 2005)

Allez, on va bientôt être fixé mais si c'est "seulement" l'annonce de la page d'accueil de macgé (1,67 Ghz - 100 Go à 5400 trs/min) alors pourquoi diable attendre la keynote ?!?


----------



## vincmyl (10 Janvier 2005)

Ca serait une sacrée keynote


----------



## calvin (10 Janvier 2005)

faut voir apres sous combien de temps seraient dispo les nouveaux powerbooks, j'espere pas des mois comme l'imac


----------



## hifibuff (10 Janvier 2005)

si jamais cette mise a jour a vraiment lieue, il se peut vu la faible difference avec le powerbook actuelle que la dispo soit quasi immediate comme les nouveaux ibooks...A voir tout de meme mais c est vrai qu avoir attendu aussi logntemps pour "ca"(enfin si c est verifie lors de la keynote of course), avec en plus des delais importants ferait beaucoup pour de nombreux acheteurs potentiels...Reste aussi a voir le prix.


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Vu qu'il s'agirait de la dernière fournée en G4, on peut s'attendre à des efforts tarifaires...


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

on croise les doigts pour une dispo immediate

 par contre pour le prix, je vois pas pourquoi il serait different des prix actuels

 vu que les nouveaux modeles viennent remplacer les anciens

 apple vient de baisser les prix, ils vont pas les reaugmenter 10 jours apres, imagines le scandale


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

Vu qu'il s'agirait de la dernière fournée en G4, on peut s'attendre à des efforts tarifaires... de la part d'Apple évidemment.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Enfin en tout cas moi je changerai de portable quand ils seront au G5 soit cette année soit dans 1 an


----------



## air (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas idiot comme raisonnement, c'est vrai ca c'est deja produit avec les G5, si j'me souvient bien !!!

Par contre, si les powerbook baissent leur prix, il convient de faire de meme avec les ibooks ???

ce qui voudrait dire que l'on paierait un un ibook environ 100 euros moins cher !!!??? ce qui nous donnerait le premier prix dans les 800 euros !!! et la ca commence a etre super interressant !!!

En meme temps, si l'imac sans tete sort au environ de 500 euros ca nous ferait une gamme ou pratiquement chaque machine aurait environ 100 euros de moins que le modele superieur, ca peut etre un atout supplementaire au niveau vente !!!???


----------



## yret (11 Janvier 2005)

Petit rappel: les prix des powerbooks ne font que diminuer depuis 2 ans maintenant (il y a 2 ans, le haut de gamme coûtait 4587 ¤, puis 6 mois après 3986, puis encore 6 mois 3589 pour arriver à 2989 au mois de mai dernier avec le 1,5 Ghz et dernièrement 2789 ¤ !)  

Donc, je suis presque certain que les prix poursuivront dans cette voie ... :love: 

D'autre part, la dernière mise à jour powerbook de mai dernier a été "relativement" légère également puisqu'on ait passé (par exemple) du 17" 1,33 Ghz - 60 Go au 1,5 Ghz - 80 Go avec options 5400 trs/min et video 128 Mo...  les mémoires cache étaient modifiées aussi.
Mais cette mise à jour intervenait "seulement" 6 mois après la précédente...

Si tel est bien le cas, la mise à jour envisagée correspond à la même progression qu'au mois de mai (0,17 Ghz de plus - 20 Go de plus... )...

J'attendrai donc, comme vincmyl, le futur pwb G5 !


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2005)

Mon Alu me convient tres bien pour le moment alors patience


----------



## Snaypi (11 Janvier 2005)

Il semble que la MWSF n'a rien changé à nos histoire de Powerbook... Ipapy nous aurait-il oublié?


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

mince, avec toutes ces rumeurs, moi je m'attendais a acheter un nouveau powerbook cette semaine

 on (je) l'a eu dans le baba ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi qui attends depuis plusieurs semaines pour changer mon PowerBook, je suis deçu de ne pas avoir de mise à jour. Alors a quand ces nouveaux PowerBooks ???


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

ça ne saurai tarder: quelques semaines...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Les prix ont baissé recemment donc c'est pas sure que ce soit si tot...


----------



## Zyrol (11 Janvier 2005)

Achetez un ibook !!!!


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

a tous les coups, y en a qui vont se faire entuber encore...


  les gens achetent maintenant et le nouveau modele sort

  ou alors, ils attendent eternellement un modele qui sort jamais


 j'arrive meme a me demander si ces rumeurs etaient pas bidon (auquel cas, je n'accorderai plus jamais aucun credit aux sites tels que thinksecret et appleinsider)


 franchement avant noel on me disait, n'achetes pas et attends le macworld
 et maintenant, on suppose plusieurs semaines d'attente encore


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

la derniere mise à jour avait eu lieu en Mai dernier je crois...s'ils attendent a nouveau MAI ça fera 1 an sans mises à jour et c'est plutot long...
C'est ce qui me fait dire qu'il devrait y avoir une mise à jour dans les semaines qui arrivent mais ce n'est qu'une reflexion...


----------



## ederntal (11 Janvier 2005)

fabriced a dit:
			
		

> Les prix ont baissé recemment donc c'est pas sure que ce soit si tot...



les prix ont baisser qu'en dehors des usa... pas aux usa... donc la bas ils doivent aussi attendre de pied ferme un nouveau powerbook.

Il devrai sortir fin du mois, ou ché pas quand dans pas trop longtemps. Moi non plus je sais pas quoi faire!


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

sur ce coup la, steve s'est bien foutu de la gueule des gens

 d'accord, le mac mini est une grosse surprise vu qu'on a eu des rumeurs que ces derniers jours
 mais ca fait des semaines voire des mois que tout le monde s'attendait a l'annonce d'un nouveau powerbook

 meme s'il n'en a pas presente, il aurait pu aborder le sujet


----------



## MrStone (11 Janvier 2005)

fabriced a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui attends depuis plusieurs semaines pour changer mon PowerBook, je suis deçu de ne pas avoir de mise à jour. Alors a quand ces nouveaux PowerBooks ???




Même si il y avait eu un speed bump aujourd'hui, tu n'aurais pas pu être livré avant longtemps 
Allez, il n'est pas trop tard pour commander


----------



## Zeo14 (11 Janvier 2005)

Nan, c'est plutot logique même.

  Deux solutions:

 -soit la mise à jour sera de faible importance comme dit précédement. Dans ce cas il valait mieux ne pas trop le crier sur tous les toits et ils sortiront discretement courant janvier.
  -soit les G5 sont plus très loins. (mars, avril?)

  Mais je penche pour la première.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi avec mon 12" acheté en mai... je suis content...  Pas de nouvelle gamme, modèle toujours d'actu...  :love:   

Patientez quelques mois pour un nouveau PowerBook, Apple fait aussi des annonces hors Keynote.


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Patientez quelques mois pour un nouveau PowerBook, Apple fait aussi des annonces hors Keynote.


 

 peux tu preciser stp ?

 tu en as trop dit...


----------



## yret (11 Janvier 2005)

Attention quand même, Macworld n'est pas fini !...mais c'est vrai que la soirée a déjà été riche en annonces: ce mac mini est pas si mal finalement...à la place d'un powerbook, non ? pensez donc, seulement 1,4 kg !  

Bien sûr, il faut se trouver un écran et un clavier mais après tout on peut se balader avec son petit joujou partout et le connecter au travail, chez des amis, de la famille, etc....


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

yret, ca remplace pas un portable le mac mini

  tu fais comment dans l'avion et le train ? dans la rue ?


  t'as raison, macworld n'est pas fini, ils ont interet a nous le pondre ce powerbook


 webolivier, tu as des infos a nous donner je crois..


----------



## minime (11 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Attention quand même, Macworld n'est pas fini !



Il n'y a pas d'annonces hors-keynote durant MacWorld, vu que le keynote sert à annoncer les nouveautés.



			
				calvin a dit:
			
		

> peux tu preciser stp ?
> tu en as trop dit...



Il voulait dire que le PowerBook serait revu prochainement, mais après MacWorld.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Il voulait dire que le PowerBook serait revu prochainement, mais après MacWorld.


Tortionnaire


----------



## minime (11 Janvier 2005)

WacWorld se termine le 14 janvier. Ils vont peut-être libérer le PowerBook dès la semaine prochaine.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> WacWorld se termine le 14 janvier. Ils vont peut-être libérer le PowerBook dès la semaine prochaine.


Majax, sors du corps de minime


----------



## yret (11 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> yret, ca remplace pas un portable le mac mini
> 
> tu fais comment dans l'avion et le train ? dans la rue ?



personnellement, dans la rue, je fais attention aux autres ainsi qu'aux divers poteaux que je risquerais de me prendre   , quant à l'avion et le train, tu peux emprunter le portable de ton voisin ; n'as-tu jamais essayé ?


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> WacWorld se termine le 14 janvier. Ils vont peut-être libérer le PowerBook dès la semaine prochaine.


 
 j'espere... !


----------



## hifibuff (11 Janvier 2005)

vous vous rendez compte?le powerbook 12 et 15 en combo ont un processeur moins rapide que le nouveau mac mini a 599 dollars!Il est vraiment temps que apple fasse quelque chose pour sa gamme d ordinateurs portables professionels...on frise le ridicule la!


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

tu soulignes un bon point

 apple cherche a conquerir des switcheurs mais se fout un peu de la gueule des autres acheteurs potentiels


----------



## ederntal (11 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tu soulignes un bon point
> 
> apple cherche a conquerir des switcheurs mais se fout un peu de la gueule des autres acheteurs potentiels



Mais vous racontez n'importe quoi...

Apple présente les grosses annonces du moment lors des keynotes, les mises a jour moins importante en dehors. Aujourd'hui apple avait d'autres annonces a faire... le powerbook pourra attendre encore 1,2,3 semaines!

Elle n'avait rien promis donc elle se fou de la guelle de personne!

Le powerbook est a la traine et alors ? apple te dois rien... elle nous a rien promis!


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

apple me doit rien certes

 mais j'attends pour acheter un powerbook

 ils vont surement retarder son arrivee a mort et qq mois apres, ce sera surement le modele G5 et je l'aurai dans le baba

 apple m'a peut etre rien promis mais j'ai bosse avec des gens qui sont de chez apple et qui m'ont dit "mais non, achetes pas a noel, attends la macworld..."

 et moi j'attends encore et encore comme un con


----------



## rdemonie (11 Janvier 2005)

Et voila on se retrouve devant le meme dilement, attendre pour un renouvelment du pb ou l'acheter maintenant,sauf que maintenant on a plus aucune date a l'appui, donc quoi faire?Car je veux vraiment macheter un pb et abandonner ses satanée virus sur pc.
mais jai pas envie d'achter un pb 15" et que 2semaine apres il renouvelle la gamme.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> apple me doit rien certes
> 
> mais j'attends pour acheter un powerbook
> 
> ...


 Et tu attends depuis quand? ...


----------



## calvin (11 Janvier 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> mais jai pas envie d'achter un pb 15" et que 2semaine apres il renouvelle la gamme.


 
 on est dans le meme cas :rose:


----------



## hifibuff (12 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> on est dans le meme cas :rose:


 
 On est tous dans le meme cas je pense!C est vrai que si le nouveau powerbook ne sort pas la semaine prochaine, juste apres la keynote, c est un peu le "saut dans l inconnu" personne ne peut pretendre quand l update arrivera et en plus, il n y aura plus de date butoire comme le macworld avant longtemps.
 Ah et puis Ederntal, on a le droit d exprimer son impatience devant une update qui se fait attendre sans pour autant que l on est droit a des reflexions genre "mais Apple te doit rien d abord!".On a pas insulte Apple non plus!:mouais:


----------



## ederntal (12 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Ah et puis Ederntal, on a le droit d exprimer son impatience devant une update qui se fait attendre sans pour autant que l on est droit a des reflexions genre "mais Apple te doit rien d abord!".On a pas insulte Apple non plus!:mouais:



Moi aussi je comptait me commander un powerbook si il y en avait un nouveau... maintenant je sais plus trop quoi faire entre attendre et commander car je px pas attendre trop longtemps... je suis aussi très impatient et dégouté.

Mais de la a dire qu'apple se fou de ma guelle il y a un grand pas!
désolé si je me suis emporté


----------



## calvin (12 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je comptait me commander un powerbook si il y en avait un nouveau... maintenant je sais plus trop quoi faire entre attendre et commander car je px pas attendre trop longtemps... je suis aussi très impatient et dégouté.
> 
> Mais de la a dire qu'apple se fou de ma guelle il y a un grand pas!
> désolé si je me suis emporté


 
 c pas grave, on t'en veut pas, je crois qu'on est tous decus apres X semaines de rumeurs...


----------



## minime (12 Janvier 2005)

On attendait une simple mise à jour aux alentours de janvier, mais sans nouveauté importante. Dans ces conditions il n'était pas certain qu'elle ait lieu durant le keynote de MWSF. C'était juste une éventualité, pas une certitude, et il semble même plus logique qu'elle se produise hors MacWorld. Le PowerBook a toujours besoin d'une mise à jour, et le mois de janvier n'est pas terminé.


----------



## baptistecanazzi (12 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> Comme on parle dans le thread "powerbook G5", une evolution de la gamme actuelle des poawerbook G4 a 1.6 ou peut etre, bien que peu probable, a 1.8Ghz devrait intervenir d ici 40 a 60 jours environs.


 Si tard !!!???


----------



## baptistecanazzi (12 Janvier 2005)

oups;.... j'avais pas regardé les dates...


----------



## baptistecanazzi (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon par contre, on peut se dire que sachant que la MacWorld fini le 14 janvier, soit... Vendredi. On est en droit de penser que les nouveaux powerbooks seront annoncés soit Lundi, soit Mardi. Si ce n'est pas le cas, les mêmes jours, mais la semaine prochaine. Toujours est-il que ma CB était prête à chauffer hier soir et vraiment, je suis déçu. Je les ai attendu toute la soirée. Je suis content de ce nouveau mini qui est prodigieu et qui me rappelle son père... le Cube, cette machine malheureuse, arrivée trop tôt sur la scène mondial et qui n'a connu le succès qu'elle méritait qu'après son arrêt, les gens ne se rendant compte de leur erreur qu'à ce moment là... Au moins, cela va remettre en ordre, la côte du Cube, qui explosait littéralement, mais malheureusement, tout le marché de l'occasion s'est écrasé... Les iMac qui s'échangeait à 400-500¤ ont bu le bouillon et se retrouve aujourd'hui à 150¤ si on a de la chance !!! Bref, j'ai plein de machines qui ne valent plus le coup d'être vendue... c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire.


----------



## SuperCed (12 Janvier 2005)

posté le 20/10/2004, 10h31 :



			
				SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Les Powerbook G4 7448 arrivent fin Janvier.



Je ne change pas d'avis, ou pas trop, il se pourrait que ce soir repporté à début février.
N'oubliez pas que j'avais prévu la date de sortie des iBook un mois avant la dernière fois.


----------



## baptistecanazzi (12 Janvier 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> posté le 20/10/2004, 10h31 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mais bien sur, maintenant tu es le grand gourou des macs ?! Dit moi où tu as acheté ta boule de crital...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On attendait une simple mise à jour aux alentours de janvier, mais sans nouveauté importante. Dans ces conditions il n'était pas certain qu'elle ait lieu durant le keynote de MWSF. C'était juste une éventualité, pas une certitude, et il semble même plus logique qu'elle se produise hors MacWorld. Le PowerBook a toujours besoin d'une mise à jour, et le mois de janvier n'est pas terminé.



Et vous aurez noté que MiniMe n'avait pas transféré ce sujet dans MW avant  

Et en voyant les annonces d'hier soir, et la mise à jour prévu pour les PB, ça n'avait pas sa place dans le keynote, nous ne sommes pas la cible.

Bon la question pour ceux qui ont des infos : une ou deux semaines pour la mise à jour en douceur sur le store (pas 3 sinon c'est déjà février).

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## dscteddy (12 Janvier 2005)

moi je suis un peu déçu je m'attendai vraiment a une mise ajour pour la keynote, dommage, car le miens à rendu l'âme alors a quand cet mise a jours??????????????


----------



## minime (12 Janvier 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Et vous aurez noté que MiniMe n'avait pas transféré ce sujet dans MW avant



Je suis loin d'être le seul à pouvoir déplacer des sujets. 



			
				baptistecanazzi a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sur, maintenant tu es le grand gourou des macs ?! Dit moi où tu as acheté ta boule de crital...



Ça fait longtemps que SuperCed est persuadé que le PowerBook sera upgradé début 2005 avec un 7448. Why not.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors le nom de celui qui a les infos ?   

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## fbethe (12 Janvier 2005)

Je fais quoi avec mon banquier... qui me prête quelques sous pour un powerbook ? et qui me relance sans arrêt ?


----------



## dscteddy (12 Janvier 2005)

tu lui met une tête, et il patientera........ LOL
Moi c'est mon assuranreur qui pete un plomb, il attend un devis et rien ne viens


----------



## arcanthe (12 Janvier 2005)

je vois une petite MAJ fin du mois , pas avant   madame soleil    toujour du g4 

le g5 ete 2005


----------



## Pomme (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi aussi je le vois bien arrivé en fin de mois ce powerbook,du moins je l'éspère!   oui car j'ai decidé ma femme à virer cette saloperie de Toshiba pour un power 12',alors Steve depêches- toi avant que ce soit ma fête par ta faute! :rose: en plus,j'ai moi aussi vendu mon ibook pour reprendre un power 15'...


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2005)

juste trois mots pour vous dire que moi aussi je suis dégouté, je croyais commander mon PB 15" hier soir    

Du coup ben je continue à attendre ... pas question d'acheter si il n'y a pas d'upgrade !


----------



## calvin (12 Janvier 2005)

ca fait chier, faut encore attendre d'apres Macplus:




*Think Secret* revient aujourd&#8217;hui sur les annonces effectuées par le CEO de la Pomme durant le keynote du *Macworld SF 2005*. Dans son papier, Nick passe au crible les différentes annonces en comparant les prédictions effectuées pas ses soins et ce qui a été réellement annoncé.
 Il n&#8217;en démord pas : *le mois prochain* *Apple* annoncera discrètement conformément à sa nouvelle politique de communication (les mises à jours matérielles classiques ne seront plus le socle des Keynote annuels) le mois prochain le rafraîchissement de la gamme nomade professionnelle.
 Et concernant les nouvelles spécifications elle seront conformes à ses sources :






  Modèle 17 pouces et 15 pouces embarquant le nouveau G4 1.67GHz
 100Go de disque dur à 5400 trs/mn (ce ne sera plus optionnel)
 Radeon 9700 dotée de 128 Mo de Vram pour tous







  Modèles 12 pouces et 15 pouces Combo embarquant un G4 1,5GHz
 Disque dur tournant à 5400 trs/mn (60 à 80Go) aussi et une carte vidéo identique dotée de 64 Mo de Vram


----------



## yret (12 Janvier 2005)

Finalement, vivement le Powerbook G5 !


----------



## Charles D (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon c'est plutot une bonne nouvelle apres la deception d'hier, ceci dit l'update est un peu naz. Est ce qu'on peut s'attendre à une baisse des prix actuels à leur sortie? 
Parce que moi çà urge un peu là...si les prix sont identiques mais les machines updatées, je vais peut etre me lancer maintenant...

Edit: la différence entre 1.33 et 1.5 , puis 1.5 et 1.67 est elle importante? 
       et pour les HD entre le 4200 et le 5400 ? çà change beaucoup?

Merci


----------



## calvin (12 Janvier 2005)

Charles D a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit l'update est un peu naz.


 

 les gens sont jamais contents de toute facon


----------



## Charles D (12 Janvier 2005)

Calmos, encore une fois on a droit de donner son avis.
Je n'insulte pas Apple, je ne dis pas qu'ils font mal leur boulot, personnellement (mais c'est le cas de tout le monde ou presque) j'aurais souhaité plus de plus gros changements.
Tiens je ne sais même pas pourquoi je réponds à çà...


----------



## SuperCed (12 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ca fait chier, faut encore attendre d'apres Macplus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aurais-je la même boule de crystal que Think Secret? 
Wait & see...


----------



## calvin (12 Janvier 2005)

bah ecoutes, si tu as la date exacte a +/- 2 jours, je te tire mon chapeau !


----------



## Fran6 (12 Janvier 2005)

Pour répondre à Charles,

 L'évolution n'est pas forcément naze. Si tu ne fais que prendre la carte graphique qui change, et qui passe de 64 à 128Mo. Si aujourd'hui, tu passes commande pour un Powerbook avec une carte de 128Mo, tu vas devoir attendre 3 semaines minimum avant d'être livré. J'en sais quelque chose, j'ai appelé aujourd'hui....Imagines que l'update arrive première semaine de Février, pas besoin de changement de config, tu auras le nouveau au moment ou tu aurais reçu celui que tu peux acheter aujourd'hui...et en plus il sera mieux.

 Sinon, concernant le G5, est-ce qu'on pourra faire confiance aux premiers modèles ? Ne faudrait-il pas lui laisser le temps d'essuyer les platres ? J'dis ça mais faudrait déjà qu'il sorte.... Moi je dis update 2eme quizaine de Janvier 1ere de Fevrier ou pas d'update du tout jusqu'à Juin pour le G5....

 Bye


----------



## corbuu (12 Janvier 2005)

J'ai fusionné le nouveau sujet lancé par Corbuu.

Bonjour,

Je suis pas très enjoué en vue du MAcworld qui vient de se passer. 

Ok un nouveau mac est sorti à $500
Ok un nouveau Ipod est sorti

Mais ou sont les upgrades des VRAIS Ordis ? Je parle là des Powerbook ?

Je suis déçu de voir qu'apple n'a pas proposé une maj des PB. Alors que faut il se dire ? L'entreprise est trop petite pour se concenctrer sur plusieurs choses en meme temps ? 

Je me demande bien maintenant quand va arriver le prochain PB... Maj ou PB G5 là est la question.

En tout les cas, je crois que les prochaines années d'apple vont etre décisives en vue de la dure concurrence qui arrive et de la faiblesse commerciale de l'entreprise face à $crosoft. J'ai peur pour Apple vraiment.


----------



## calvin (12 Janvier 2005)

je sais pas si tu as lu les infos mais au vu de ta config, tu as deja 1 des config qui seront annoncees


----------



## pitoupharma (12 Janvier 2005)

J&#8217;ai bien appréciais la conf de hier soir et certain produits présentés (l'ipod mini permet par exemple de combler un vide dans la gamme et rend ainsi la chose un doigt moins élitiste voir carrément très abordable).
Mais (il y a souvent un mais) mes impression sur Apple ces dernier moi ce confirme: quand vont il faire des machine en accords avec leurs logiciels (j'ai un ibook g4 14 p de prêt et garageband, et iphoto parfois, sont d'une lenteur c'est inhumain (j'exagère un peu volontairement)).
C&#8217;est quand même pas bien difficile de filer des dd plus gros et plus rapides...ils le font mais il aura fallu attendre combien de temps???et le g4 il n'y en a pas une version un peu mieux qui se prépare...car le g5 partie a ce rythme...c'est dommage car faire switcher les gens c'est bien encore faut il leurs proposer des machines qui tienne le coups pour faire tourner le nouvel ilife05.
je sais que je ne vais pas me faire des amis avec ça, mais les test de pc expert (c'est peut être le seul magazine pc qui fait des tests crédibles,en plus dans le dernier numéro ils sont plutôt pro mac ...donc on ne peut les accuser de partis pris) du mois de décembre entre un Powerbook g5 et ces concurrents pc sont assez mauvais pour une machine a 2500 euros.je sais que c'est un peu réducteur mais ça a une importance d'avoir une machine 4 fois plus rapide pour un prix égal voir inférieure.....
Tout ça pour dire que la situation d'Apple et leur dépendance vis a vis d'ibm est bien dommage vivement que cela change et vite.


----------



## calvin (12 Janvier 2005)

t'es marrant guinouss, nous on se soucie deja de savoir qd les updates vont sortir, on se prend pas la tete de savoir si les G5 seront bien ou pas


  est ce que tu penses que la F2045 qui courra le championnat de F1 en 2045 sera performante ?


----------



## corbuu (12 Janvier 2005)

oui j'ai vu les infos... 

j'espere bien qu'il vont pas offrir que 20 Go de plus, 0,2Ghz de plus et 128 Mo par defaut sinon je ne voit pas l'utilitée de changer de portable.

Sauf si on change pour le 15 vers le 17 comme je souhaite faire...

We will see...


----------



## ederntal (12 Janvier 2005)

Donc le pb 15" combo ne change pas beaucoup ? il est reste en combo... Ca sent une baisse de prix non ?


----------



## calvin (12 Janvier 2005)

le 15 combo gagne un proc plus rapide et un DD plus rapide aussi (regarde le prix de l'option DD 5400 tours)

 meme si le prix ne baisse pas, c'est deja un bel update


 pour moi qui voulait changer le DD, ca me fait gagner de l'argent si ca devient du standard


----------



## bobock (12 Janvier 2005)

Esperons qu'ils mettent un DD avec 16 MO de cache et non seulement 8 Mo...


----------



## arcanthe (12 Janvier 2005)

Charles D a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est plutot une bonne nouvelle apres la deception d'hier, ceci dit l'update est un peu naz. Est ce qu'on peut s'attendre à une baisse des prix actuels à leur sortie?
> Parce que moi çà urge un peu là...si les prix sont identiques mais les machines updatées, je vais peut etre me lancer maintenant...
> 
> Edit: la différence entre 1.33 et 1.5 , puis 1.5 et 1.67 est elle importante?
> ...


 
 le pros non pas trop , par contre le hdd on y gagne en perf   la ram aussi 1024


----------



## dscteddy (12 Janvier 2005)

Sincèrement je ne voudrais pas jouer les rabajoies, mais je doute fort qu'il y ai une nouvelle mise à jour des PB.  D'après tous  ce que j'ai lu, sur les sites français et anglophones, je pense (biensur ma parole 'est pas d'évangile.....) Que la prochaine fois sa sera du G5 et rien d'autre. Mais en ce qui concerne la date, Là je ne prédis pas grand chose. 
 Ce n'est peu etre pas très constructif ce que je dis , mais sur ce forum c'est depuis septembre 2004 que tout le monde prédis un mise à jours pour dans les 3 semaine suivantes et G5 pour les deux mois......
 Soyons réaliste basons nous sur des faits concrèts et arrètons les spéculations......




 Ps : j'avoue il m'arrive dêtre très Chiant......... Personne n'est parfait


----------



## Caster (12 Janvier 2005)

Ma boule de cristale me dit (enfin je vois dans cette dernière) une màj des PB d'ici 10 jours ........ mais ce sera pour un G4


----------



## calvin (12 Janvier 2005)

super...

 merci caster


----------



## minime (12 Janvier 2005)

dscteddy a dit:
			
		

> Soyons réaliste basons nous sur des faits concrèts et arrètons les spéculations......



Impossible, il faudrait fermer le forum et lancer un site de rumeurs sollicitant les indiscrétions de gens ayant signé un accord de non-divulgation. 

Comme nous ne sommes pas dans le secret il est impossible de se baser sur des faits concrets (sauf exception, voir plus loin). Les sites de rumeurs dont les dépêches sont discutées ici ont des sources, ils peuvent prédire l'avenir dans une certaine mesure, mais les détails leurs échapperont toujours, et il arrive qu'ils fassent des erreurs d'interprétation. Ils annoncent parfois les configs (en gros), mais il est plus difficile d'annoncer la date de sortie exacte et le prix, sauf lorsque tout est déjà décidé chez Apple, que la machine est prête à sortir. Souvent c'est à ce moment là que ThinkSecret publie une dépêche&#8230;

Exception 1, quand Apple donne un indice. En octobre dernier ils avaient laissé entendre qu'il n'y aurait pas de mise à jour durant la période des fêtes : « _This new line-up of iBooks, along with the current PowerBooks we have will make-up the complete portable line-up we will be offering for the holidays_. » David Moody, vice president of Worldwide Mac Product Marketing (macworld.com)

Exception 2, quand un fournisseur annonce un nouveau processeur par exemple. Mais même dans ce cas on ne sait pas toujours si Apple l'utilisera, ni quand, ni forcément dans quelle machine.



			
				dscteddy a dit:
			
		

> D'après tous ce que j'ai lu, sur les sites français et anglophones, je pense (biensur ma parole 'est pas d'évangile.....) Que la prochaine fois sa sera du G5 et rien d'autre.



La plupart des sites de rumeurs annoncent un G4. Ça ne veut pas dire non plus qu'ils ont forcément raison, mais ils prédisent un G4.


MOSR, 20 décembre
AppleInsider, 6 janvier
macosxrumors, 8 janvier
ThinkSecret, 10 janvier
 Etc.

Sauf macnews.net.tc, qui envisageait l'annonce d'un PowerBook G5 à San Francisco, mais en précisant que _An interim G4 upgrade is an option, too_.



			
				dscteddy a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est peu etre pas très constructif ce que je dis , mais sur ce forum c'est depuis septembre 2004 que tout le monde prédis un mise à jours pour dans les 3 semaine suivantes et G5 pour les deux mois......



Ce n'est pas très constructif, et c'est surtout totalement faux. Sur ce forum *tous les avis s'expriment*, il y a des impatients et des gens plus conservateurs.


----------



## arcanthe (13 Janvier 2005)

je suis d'accord avec caster aussi , je prefere avoir la toute derniere generation des powerbook g4 a venir  ,comme ça no probleme , que la 1ere des powerbook g5 , les 1er g4 avait des problemes  donc méfience .


----------



## boodou (13 Janvier 2005)

bah moi je suis content qu'aucun nouveau PB n'est été annoncé, le mien (un PB G4 superdrive 1,33 Ghz 17",etc...) aurait été tout triste et ça m'aurait fendu le c½ur ! (sniff...) . Tu lui reproches quoi à ton PB ? Te sens-tu vraiment limité dans ce que tu peux ou veux faire avec ? regarde par ici, peut-être est-ce la solution à tes frustrations &#8230;


----------



## Fran6 (13 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> t'es marrant guinouss, nous on se soucie deja de savoir qd les updates vont sortir, on se prend pas la tete de savoir si les G5 seront bien ou pas
> 
> 
> est ce que tu penses que la F2045 qui courra le championnat de F1 en 2045 sera performante ?


 
 Salut Calvin, moi, je trouve qu'il y en a qui font tout un flan pour ces updates alors qu'ils ont la dernière version superdrive avec la carte 128mo et 1Go de RAM. Pour ceux-là, je ne vois pas l'interet de changer, d'autant plus si le G5 arrive rapidement. Mais par contre, je rejoint Caster et Arcanthe sur le G5:



			
				arcanthe a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'accord avec caster aussi , je prefere avoir la toute derniere generation des powerbook g4 a venir  ,comme ça no probleme , que la 1ere des powerbook g5 , les 1er g4 avait des problemes  donc méfience .


 
 Je ne suis pas persuadé que la première version des G5 sera aussi sûre qu'un dernier G4....Mais là on ne parle pas de 2045, on parle de ce qui va sortir dans les 6 prochains mois... Mais quoi qu'il en soit, je continue de penser que s'il n'y a rien avant mi février, Apple n'a aucun interet commercial de sortir une nouvelle machine avant le G5 de cet été.

 Bye

 Guinouss


----------



## Fran6 (13 Janvier 2005)

Juste un truc que j'ai oublié de préciser. Par contre, les updates sont super intéressantes pour ceux qui n'ont pas le modèle actuel boosté....ce qui est mo ncas ;o))))


----------



## dscteddy (13 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe, j'avoue que hier soir j'étais pas vraiment de bonhumeur  . Et de plus je suis le premier à me régaler de ses rumeurs de sorties. Mais bon qui n'es pas raleur de nos jours...... 
Pour les MàJ je penses comme Guinouss, si mi février il n'y a rien je ne vois pas l'intéret commercial, si bien sur les sorties de G5 se font bien cet été....

A bon entendeur... Saluttt


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

guinouss, il y a des gens qui n'ont pas encore de mac et qui attendent pour acheter, il est la l'interet commercial

 et si on attend 6 mois sachant que 6 mois apres y a un update puis encore 6 mois apres, a force d'attendre on n'achete jamais !


----------



## Fran6 (13 Janvier 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Calvin, y a pas de soucis. Moi aussi j'attends pour ces fichus updates. Mais pour Apple, ils n'ont pas grand interet à sortir un update maintenant s'ils vont sortir un G5 en Juin. Ils viennent déjà de baisser les prix... Mais, moi aussi j'attends et j'en ai un peu ras la casquette. Quoi qu'il en soit, tu peux toujours aller acheter aujourd'hui un Superdrive avec la carte de 128mo et 1Go de RAM si tu ne peux pas attendre, la différence avec les updates ne sera pas énorme.

 Mais, n'enpêche ce système de toujours updater tous les 6 mois, c'est pénible pour ceux quu veulent acheter. C'est pour ça aussi que je dis que s'il n'y a rien de nouveau au 15 février, va acheter le modèle actuel ou attend le G5....C'est vrai que c'est pénible tout ça mais faut aussi faire la part de ce qui se dit....et c'est toujours facile....

 Bonne journée à toi

 Guinouss


----------



## Arnault75 (13 Janvier 2005)

During conference call with analysts, Apple executive describes G5 in a Powerbook as the "mother of all thermal challenges" and says that the G4 "has a long life ahead of it" in the Powerbook....

source: http://www.macosrumors.com - 13 janvier 2005

Bast


----------



## pitoupharma (13 Janvier 2005)

j'ai relu hier soir divers svm et autre et il me semble qu'il ya plusieur possibilitées pour ameliorer les powerbook dont les fameux g4 dual core ou ceux avec un mo de cache.
est ce qu'il ya des gens sur ce forum qui pourais en dire un peut plus???
dans ce cas les rumeurs de thinksecrets sont en effet bien pauvres par rapport a ce qui pourais etre fait...


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

Arnault75 a dit:
			
		

> During conference call with analysts, Apple executive describes G5 in a Powerbook as the "mother of all thermal challenges" and says that the G4 "has a long life ahead of it" in the Powerbook....
> 
> source: http://www.macosrumors.com - 13 janvier 2005
> 
> Bast


 
 bon bein qu'est ce qu'ils attendent pour pondre cet update de pb G4 alors


 surtout que thinksecret ne revele jamais de rumeur sans etre plus ou moins sur de l'info concernant le chip 7447


----------



## minime (13 Janvier 2005)

Plus de détails à propos du conference call et des déclarations de Tim Cook dans cet article de macobserver.com.

Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'Apple met en garde, par exemple en fouillant dans le vieux thread à propos du PowerBook G5 j'ai retrouvé trois liens vers des interviews datant de septembre 2004 (sortie de l'iMac G5) :

Greg Jozwiak : « _Cramming a G5 into such a tight space can be seen a step toward a G5 notebook, but Joswiak cautions that it would be tougher to build the current chip into a laptop than it was to get it in an all-in-one. "The challenges of cooling a G5 in a Powerbook design are significantly greater," Joswiak said, noting that a Powerbook is less than half as thick as the new iMac, leaving far less room for cooling tricks._ »

Tom Boger : « _"The new iMac G5 (desktop) is thin, but (the G5) is not thin enough for a laptop right now, "Mr. Boger said. "There are great challenges in putting a G5 processor in a laptop. The issues range from power to cooling and its overall size...You're not going to see a G5 in a laptop anytime soon."_ »

Encore Greg Joswiak: « _We've not been willing to do a battleship-like product that some of the PC guys have done with their PC notebooks that use desktop processors. Certainly we were trying to learn from the iMac, but not like, "Oh, there's this breakthrough now, expect it next month"._ »

Les indices d'Apple ont parfois une date de péremption, comme les yahourts. Par exemple lors du conference call précédent (fin sept.) Apple disait ne pas être intéressé par le marché des ordis à moins de 800$, à cause des marges trop faibles. Au même moment ils étaient surement en train de régler les derniers détails concernant le Mac mini. 

Le conference call sert à répondre aux questions des analystes financiers après la présentation des résultats financiers chaque trimestre, mais pas à dévoiler les plans d'Apple à court ou moyen terme.


----------



## dscteddy (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon mauvaise nouvelle, le G5 n'est pas prévu avant quelque mois, il chauffe dur....... sniff


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Janvier 2005)

dscteddy a dit:
			
		

> Bon mauvaise nouvelle, le G5 n'est pas prévu avant quelque mois, il chauffe dur....... sniff


 
Faut être positif, la bonne nouvelle donc c'est qu'on a (va avoir avec MAJ) un PB qui tourne très bien, qui ne chauffe pas trop et qui donc est silencieux. Si le G5 nous transforme les PB en sèche-cheveux, je n'en veux pas !


----------



## Yama (13 Janvier 2005)

pauvre Décoris


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

dscteddy a dit:
			
		

> Bon mauvaise nouvelle, le G5 n'est pas prévu avant quelque mois,


 
 tu es perspicace


----------



## swift (13 Janvier 2005)

>Pas de PowerBook G5 à l&#8217;horizon  [Jeu 11:55 - CL]
  Il va falloir se faire une raison, on n&#8217;est pas prêt de voir un PowerBook G5. Peter Oppenheimer a réaffirmé que c&#8217;était un véritable challenge pour la firme de Cupertino à cause du processeur G5 qui dissipe beaucoup de chaleur. Il semble donc qu&#8217;il faille encore patienter pendant de longs mois. En attendant, la gamme de portables professionnels d&#8217;Apple devrait accueillir des G4 plus puissants dans les semaines à venir...

  Le directeur financier de Cupertino s&#8217;est également satisfait des ventes de Xserve sans donner toutefois plus de détails. Apple inclut les ventes de serveurs dans celles des Power Mac. Lors du dernier trimestre, la firme de Cupertino a vendu 167 000 «Power Macintosh G5». Apple Insider estime que les ventes de Xserve représentent moins de 10 % de ce chiffre. Peter Oppenheimer a également déclaré que sa société aurait bien dû mal à écouler plus de 200 000 Power Macintosh G5 par trimestre à cause notamment d&#8217;iMac G5 qui attire de nombreux utilisateurs. Enfin, un mot sur le trésor de guerre d&#8217;Apple, qui grossit de trimestre en trimestre, la Pomme a actuellement plus de 6,6 milliards de dollars de cash en banque. Il est possible de réécouter la conférence à cette adresse.


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

steve qui dit rien sur les powerbooks

 franchement peter aurait pu donner une date...


----------



## dscteddy (13 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tu es perspicace


 
J'avoue très, mais c'est pas permis à tout le monde......


----------



## hifibuff (13 Janvier 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> pauvre Décoris


 
 Yama, c est pas bien de tirer sur une ambulance!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> pauvre Décoris



héhéhé, lui qui était si sur qu'il sortirait en juin-------2004  
Je me rappelle, quand j'ai acheté mon Alu15' en octobre 2003 il disait déjà d'attendre. 

Un bon G4 1,7, DD 100 Go 5400t + bonne carte graphique devrait permettre de patienter un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Je trouve que la faiblesse des macs, c'est le DD et la carte graphique. Le DD ne va jamais assez vite et la carte graphique traine toujours de la patte. (Exemple le Mac mini n'a que 32 mo de Vram, c'est pas beacoup :mouais: )


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

il a interet a arriver vite sinon je prendrai un ibook (je prefere depenser 1000¤ plutot que d'en "perdre" 1800-2000 pour un produit mis a jour X jours ou X semaines apres) :rose: :hein:


----------



## Pomme (13 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> il a interet a arriver vite sinon je prendrai un ibook (je prefere depenser 1000¤ plutot que d'en "perdre" 1800-2000 pour un produit mis a jour X jours ou X semaines apres) :rose: :hein:



Je suis dans le même cas que toi...j'aimerais bien qu'il pionte le bout de son capot ce powerbook,car il n'y a rien de pire que d'être dans le flou total!   imagines,je passe commande Lundi sur le store, et c'est là qu'ils sortent la nouvelle gamme le Jeudi par ex,se serait vraiment la haine...   bref,je pense que ce power va arrivé comme l'ibook,c'est à dire discretos!


----------



## Caster (13 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dans le même cas que toi...j'aimerais bien qu'il pionte le bout de son capot ce powerbook,car il n'y a rien de pire que d'être dans le flou total!   imagines,je passe commande Lundi sur le store, et c'est là qu'ils sortent la nouvelle gamme le Jeudi par ex,se serait vraiment la haine...   bref,je pense que ce power va arrivé comme l'ibook,c'est à dire discretos!



L'annonce sera certainement faite la semaine prochaine .... Apple doit laisser au moins une semaine toutes ses annonces de la Keynote à la UNE de son site ...... et laissé les médias parler de ses produits avant d'en lancer de nouveaux


----------



## ederntal (13 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> L'annonce sera certainement faite la semaine prochaine .... Apple doit laisser au moins une semaine toutes ses annonces de la Keynote à la UNE de son site ...... et laissé les médias parler de ses produits avant d'en lancer de nouveaux




Think secret pense vraiment qu'ils sont pret et qu'ils sortiront bientot... Steve ne les as pas présentés car l'update est trop "petite" et aurait fait pale figure a coté du reste des annonces (c'est vrai qu'on se serait demandé ce que sa fou la cette mise a jour)

Je crois pas que si ils sortent dans une semaine ils remplaceront le mac mini et le new ipod de la une du site d'apple... ils iront en petit en bas avec les ilife et iwork (qui meritent aussi d'etre en grand  )

Le timing idéal serait qu'ils sortent le 22 pour avoir iLife 05 fournis avec


----------



## calvin (13 Janvier 2005)

j'ai jamais autant ete scotche aux infos que ces dernieres semaines

 ma carte bleue est brulante la


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (14 Janvier 2005)

Je ne pense pas que l'on vois un Powerbook G5 de ci tot. Il faut bien vous rappeler que le G5 chauffe énormément, le Bipro 2*2.5Ghz est refroidi à l'eau. il y a plusieurs ventilateurs dans le Imac G5 impossible à poser dans un powerbook. 
Je pense qu'Ibm devrai faire comme Intel : créer un processeur spécial portable. Dans la théorie c'est pas trop compliqué, tu garde la meme architecture, tu ralenti le processeur et tu charge en mémoire cache : il faudrait au moins passer à 32ko N1 et 1Mo N2 soit doubler ce qui ce fait dans le G5 Actuel. Donc je pense pas avant fin 2005 voire début 2006. 
De toute facon messieur, utiliser un portable qui chauffe trop sur les genoux réduit la fertilité. Vous en voulez de ca, moi non!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'veux un PB G5, avec une carte video de 128 mo, une bonne dalle et un bon DD


 En passant *LISEZ BIEN MA SIGNATURE  VOYEZ SE QUE JE VEUX DIRE 


*


----------



## Caster (14 Janvier 2005)

voici un petit article intéressant de Mac4ever 



> «Vous n'êtes pas prêts de voir un PowerBook G5 de sitôt ! » déclare Apple à la presse. En effet, il est toujours bien difficile d'intégrer ce processeur dans les portables, pour des raisons de surchauffe (et de consommation, très certainement). « Ce sera un vrai défit d'arriver à refroidir ce processeur » renchérit un chef profuit de la Pomme.
> 
> A vue de nez, il faut comprendre « Peut-être pour Apple Expo, si vous êtes sages...»


----------



## Caster (14 Janvier 2005)

Jetez un oeil à ce thread


----------



## SuperCed (14 Janvier 2005)

Sur Macbidouille : 
http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-01-14

J'avais prévu ça depuis le mois d'octobre... C'était pas très difficile à déduire en fait 



EDIT : Oups, pardon, c'est pas l'article original en effet.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (14 Janvier 2005)

Reservez vos places pour le keynote de Paris aujourd'hui   

Le même jour annonce des ibook et PB G5 et ouverture du store à Paris, qu'elle année.

Enfin, évolution en G5 en fin  d'année, notre révision G4 elle est vraiment dans les tubes, alors on le finit ce MW et on nous les annonce mardi merci.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Pitt (14 Janvier 2005)

Bonjours,



   Moi aussi j&#8217;attendais la keynote pour dévaliser mon compte en banque pour un BP 12. Là, comme vous je ne sais plus trop quoi faire, ou plutôt si, je vais commander en me disant que sur le 12, la mise à jour sera minime (sauf si la pomme change la carte graphique). Je veux switcher maintenant !

   Cependant, je voudrais relativiser. Il me semble que les PB existent depuis un moment et que la dernière rev date de 9 mois. Etant chez SONY depuis le début des VAIO j&#8217;avais l&#8217;habitude de ne plus trouver mon portable au catalogue après 3 mois d&#8217;existence. Quand aux pièces (batteries et autres) elles n&#8217;étaient plus dispo après 6 mois.

   Alors avec la durée de vie de ses produits, la pomme assure. 

   Sur Apple, je préfère la dernière rev d&#8217;un produit que la première du nouveau&#8230;

   Humble avis d&#8217;un nouveau :rose:


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

futurmacmaniaque a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que l'on vois un Powerbook G5 de ci tot. Il faut bien vous rappeler que le G5 chauffe énormément, le Bipro 2*2.5Ghz est refroidi à l'eau.


 

 on te parle pas du bipro 2*2.5 ici on te parle de G5 tout court

 tu vois du bipro dans l'imac avec du watercooling toi ? :mouais:


----------



## omac (14 Janvier 2005)

pas pour le 2T (trimestre) mais pour le 2Q donc quadrimestre 2005, donc entre avril et aout donc... Paris ?

Apple va-t-il nous faire attendre jusque là sans maj des Pb et occuper la scene avec le reste ou alors c'est maintenant ? 

Qqn sait pour l'état des dispos des modèles actuels chez les revendeurs ? est-ce que cela est un bon indicateur de la prochaine upgrade ?

Leur discours c'est le G5 dans les PB c'est super dur à faire mais bon... on est super fort, et à l'heure où je vous parle en fait c'est déjà ok ou presque... ah le marketing

bon mon titanium 667 fatigue un peu et s'impatiente de voir arriver son cadet...


----------



## sharky (14 Janvier 2005)

Second trimestre ca voudrait dire entre avril et juin non ? Ca serait donc tout proche


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

omac a dit:
			
		

> pas pour le 2T (trimestre) mais pour le 2Q donc quadrimestre 2005, donc entre avril et aout donc... Paris ?
> 
> Apple va-t-il nous faire attendre jusque là sans maj des Pb et occuper la scene avec le reste ou alors c'est maintenant ?
> 
> ...


 

 y aura plus d'update avant les nouveaux a mon avis...


----------



## SuperCed (14 Janvier 2005)

sharky a dit:
			
		

> Second trimestre ca voudrait dire entre avril et juin non ? Ca serait donc tout proche



Ca veut dire septembre!  :rateau:


----------



## Arnault75 (14 Janvier 2005)

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20050114A7040.html

et oui: il est bien prévu une production (même pas une annonce, une production!) pour avril/juin 2005...

Est-ce une gaffe du site d'annoncer ça? En tous cas, si c'est vrai, Apple va faire disparaître cette page et souffler dans les bronche de celui qui en parle!!!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire septembre!  :rateau:


Oui mais dispo en novembre


----------



## Fran6 (14 Janvier 2005)

Toute cette cohue parce q'un site raconte ce genre de trucs et puis on ne parle plus des updates mais des G5. Et dans  3 jours, y en a un autre qui va nous parler des updates, et ce sera exit le G5 et rebonjour le G4.... On va tous crever avant qu'ils sortent ces fichus Powerbook !!!!!

 Honnêtement, faut se méfier de ces sites qui n'hésitent pas à sortir n'importe quoi pour ce faire remarquer. ThinkSecret a placé la barre très haut en se faisant poursuivre par Apple donc les autres se doivent de suivre....

 Franchement, je pense qu'il faut garder la tête froide par rapport à tout ça même si dans l'excitation on est prêts à avaler tout ça. Moi, j'en ai un peu marre de toutes ces annonces qui n'en sont pas et qui nous font monter la pression arterielle.... Je reste convaincu d'une update dans les prochaines semaines et les G5 pas avant cet été...

 Bye et surtout faites gaffe à votre santé. Faudrait pas que la pomme soit empoisonnée 

 Guinouss


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

c'est certain que ce sera des produits dispo a partir de l'apple expo de paris pas avant (c'est une annonce de production !)

  donc a moins d'un update du powerbook, je crois que je vais me prendre un ibook 

 ps: HS mais j'aimerai bien savoir si ca se revend facilement et sans trop de decote ?


----------



## Fran6 (14 Janvier 2005)

Salut Calvin,

 Concernant l'achat iBook/Powerbook ? et existant ou update ? Tout dépend de ce dont tu as besoin. Quant à la revente, j'ai pas mal surveillé ebay par exemple et la décôte n'est pas énorme. Mais ça dépend aussi du matos. Moi, j'ai regardé les 15 et 17 pouces superdrive et ils avaient l'air de perdre 10 à 15% pour 6 mois à 1 an d'utilisation. Mais bon, j'ai surveillé pour une dizaine d'ordinateurs....ce qui n'est pas forcément représentatif... D'ailleurs, tu peux peut-être trouver un iBook ou un Powerbook d'occase en attendant .....

 Bye

 Guinouss


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

en ce moment les offres d'occaz sont pas interessantes

 les gens se leurrent un peu et dans leur annonce, ils mettent par exemple "vends 1900¤ acheté 2700" (ou encore, on voit plein d'ibook G4 800 d'occaz au prix d'un G4 1.2 neuf...)

  oui, mais qd on prend la meme config aujourd'hui, le prix a baisse

  donc aucune occaz raisonnable

  j'envisageais d'acheter des maintenant un ibook ou un pb neuf et de le revendre ensuite sans trop de perte


----------



## Fran6 (14 Janvier 2005)

Ouais, je comprends... Désolé de revenir sur ce que je disais plus tôt mais achètes donc un iBook ou un Powerbook aujourd'hui ou la nouvelle update si elle sort dans les prochaines semaines et attend la deuxième ou troisième update des futurs G5 pour en acheter un. Comme ça, tu auras une machine qui aura fait sa "maladie" comme on dit et tu auras peut-être une meilleure bécane que le premier modèle... Les machines qui existent aujourd'hui sont déjà très bonnes et il y a rien que tu pourras faire avec le G5 que tu ne puisses pas faire avec un bon G4...donc.....

  Bye

  Guinouss


----------



## ederntal (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c'est certain que ce sera des produits dispo a partir de l'apple expo de paris pas avant (c'est une annonce de production !)
> 
> donc a moins d'un update du powerbook, je crois que je vais me prendre un ibook
> 
> ps: HS mais j'aimerai bien savoir si ca se revend facilement et sans trop de decote ?



Les macs se revendent généralement très bien, les ibook d'autant plus... l'été dernier j'avais mis une petite annonce pr vendre mon viei ibook G3 800 et j'ai été submergé de demande!


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> on te parle pas du bipro 2*2.5 ici on te parle de G5 tout court
> 
> tu vois du bipro dans l'imac avec du watercooling toi ? :mouais:


 
ca j'ai bien compris, mais le G5 des bipro et le G5 Imac ainsi que celui des powerbook est sensiblement le même, change le bus systeme. L'utilisation du watercooling dans les powerMac bipro est bien l'illustration qu'il y a un probleme de chauffe des G5 si apple avait pu se passer de le faire, il aurait simplement mis des ventilos. de la à imaginer du watercooling dans un portable, jsuis pas un guignol non plus, bien que mon avatar soit pas un foudre de guerre en la matiere. Voila rectification faite.


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Janvier 2005)

omac a dit:
			
		

> pas pour le 2T (trimestre) mais pour le 2Q donc quadrimestre 2005, donc entre avril et aout donc... Paris ?


 
Q2 ça veut dire 2ème trimestre (Quarter en anglais) donc entre avril et juin si Apple suit l'année civile ...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (14 Janvier 2005)

Avec l'article c'est pas pareil. C'est bien 2 trimestre ...  

Si vraiment un PB G5 est prêt au deuxième trimestre, pour l'annonce c'est soit un spécail event soit la conférence des développeurs.
Mais dans tous les cas, la mise à jour du G4 soit elle vient très vite, soit on va l'attendre.

Pour le commercial, c'est du tout bon : début d'année les mini grand public, et en juin Tiger et les PB G5.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## dscteddy (14 Janvier 2005)

Question? En général il faut combient de temps pour que les nouvelles (imac G5, futur PB G5....) soit vraiment fiable???


----------



## ederntal (14 Janvier 2005)

dscteddy a dit:
			
		

> Question? En général il faut combient de temps pour que les nouvelles (imac G5, futur PB G5....) soit vraiment fiable???




lol ya pas de logique assurée... J'ai commandé l'iMac G5 le jour de sa sortie sans problèmes, et d'autres en ont eu... Aujourd'hui encore certains ont des problèmes a la reception, dans 1 ans ce sera pareil.

C'est juste le %age de cas problèmatique qui varient (ou plutot variraient) si on commande juste a la sortie ou plus tard.

Et les cas de problèmes graves et multiples chez apple est plutot rare, même a la sortie d'un nouveau modèle (il me semble pas qu'il y ai eu beaucoup de probleme sur le Titanium ou les premiers Alu... Ni sur l'ibook blancs G3 ou G4... la liste doit encore etre longue)

Donc t'en fait pas trop sur ça.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

dscteddy a dit:
			
		

> Question? En général il faut combient de temps pour que les nouvelles (imac G5, futur PB G5....) soit vraiment fiable???




Demande à Décoris


----------



## dscteddy (14 Janvier 2005)

Qui es Décoris?????


----------



## dscteddy (14 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> lol ya pas de logique assurée... J'ai commandé l'iMac G5 le jour de sa sortie sans problèmes, et d'autres en ont eu... Aujourd'hui encore certains ont des problèmes a la reception, dans 1 ans ce sera pareil.
> 
> C'est juste le %age de cas problèmatique qui varient (ou plutot variraient) si on commande juste a la sortie ou plus tard.
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour l'info c'est rassurant pour les Novis


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

dscteddy a dit:
			
		

> Qui es Décoris?????


le designer du powerbook G5 de 2004


----------



## dscteddy (14 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le designer du powerbook G5 de 2004


 
Et c'est un de tes amis intimes......?????

Très bien, présents le!


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Le timing idéal serait qu'ils sortent le 22 pour avoir iLife 05 fournis avec



Oui ! Pourvu que tu dises vrai ! Et ça fait juste 15 jours de vacances pour les ingénieurs d'Apple, qui ont du bien bosser pour sortir le Mac mini à temps


----------



## alf_zorro (14 Janvier 2005)

je fais partie de ceux dont le besoin de powerbook était le plus pressant, et cette absence d'annonce m'a bien déçu.. mais bon, je viens de commander le mien aujourd'hui, j'en ai vraiment besoin.

à savoir que dans le sav où je bosse, on ne reçoit que très peu d'AluBook, ce qui est révélateur d'une certaine qualité, voir même fiabilité!  et puis après tout, à moins de faire de la vidéo super-mega-hd de la mort qui tue, le PowerBook actuel est une très bonne bête!!


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

de toute facon bcp de gens font du montage avec un alu


----------



## Sinkha (14 Janvier 2005)

Oui et même de la 3D a condition de ne pas faire des calculs d'animation. Mais pour la 3D même le 1 Ghz étais largement suffisant.


----------



## hifibuff (15 Janvier 2005)

N oubliez pas non plus que ce dont est capable l ordinateur conditionne aussi l utilisation que l on en fait!Si le powerbook etait capable de faire de la HD-super-mega-top alors les gens s y mettraient...C est tout le principe qui pousse les ingenieurs a faire des ordi portables toujours plus puissants


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> N oubliez pas non plus que ce dont est capable l ordinateur conditionne aussi l utilisation que l on en fait!Si le powerbook etait capable de faire de la HD-super-mega-top alors les gens s y mettraient...C est tout le principe qui pousse les ingenieurs a faire des ordi portables toujours plus puissants



c'est pour ça que j'ai toujours continué de bosser sur mon Atari 800 XL. D'ailleurs là je poste depuis ma Ti55, ça marche bien aussi. 


Tiens qu'est ce que j'ai fait de mon DonkeyKong 2 écrans? :mouais:


----------



## minime (15 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le designer du powerbook G5 de 2004



Mr Moquette, sortez de ce forum.


----------



## Fran6 (15 Janvier 2005)

En fait, par curiosité, je suis allé dans la section "Membres" et j'ai cherché Decoris et j'ai regardé certains de ses messages et maintenant je comprends un peu mieux les blagues de certains 

 Pour revenir aux Powerbook (n'est ce pas là le sujet du topic ??), c'est vrai qu'avec la machine actuelle, on peut déjà tout faire ou presque, une évolution ne devrait pas changer grand chose. Par contre, comme je l'ai déjà dit, j'ai voulu en commander un cette semaine. Je voulais un 15' superdrive avec une carte de 128Mo et 1go de RAM. 3 semaines de délai....Et si l'update sort avant que je le recoive et d'entrée de jeu avec toutes les options qu'aujourd'hui Apple me facture, je serais dég....En plus, je pourrais l'acheter direct au magasin.... Ouais, toute cette histoire nous pourrit la vie.....

  Bon week-end 

  Guinouss


----------



## calvin (15 Janvier 2005)

3 semaines de delai ?

 moi ca s'affiche 9-11 jours


----------



## Fran6 (15 Janvier 2005)

Salut Calvin,

 3 semaines, c'est ce que m'a dit la demoiselle de l'Apple Store... Mais 9/11 jours, je pense que ce sont des jours ouvrés donc c'est bon aussi. Ca te fait fin de la 2ème semaine, début de la troisième. C'est pour ça que j'attend. Au point ou j'en suis....

 Bye

 Guinouss


----------



## TNK (15 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le designer du powerbook G5 de 2004


IL a osé!! Je me suis retenu à 4 mains pour ne pas sortir quelque chose du même genre!!
 En cette nouvelle période de non-sortie du PB G5, il me manque le gamin. :rose:


----------



## Pomme (15 Janvier 2005)

je ne sais plus quoi croire quand à la sortie de ce fameux powerbook. D'un coté on nous parle de commande de production pour du G5,et c'est vrai que depuis le temps que ce processeur est entre les mains d'Apple,ils ont eu le temps(je pense) de faire des tests sur des portables avec.

Et puis dans le fond,si on s'en tient aux dernières rumeurs,vous croyez qu'il faut 9 mois pour pousser un G4 de 1.5GHZ à 1.7GHZ ?  :mouais:  

Quand aux déclarations du financier d'Apple,c'est un vrai filou...il y a deux mois ils nous disaient 'qu'Apple n'était pas prêt à intégrer le marché des machines à moins de 800¤" et finalement il nous en sors un à 500¤!   Maintenant il nous dit que powerbook G5 n'est pas pour demain...que croire? :rose:


----------



## dvd (15 Janvier 2005)

ben faut attendre et tu sauras..mais je les trouve tres bien ces powerbook actuels..si vous ne voulez pas je suis preneur...


----------



## zutalors (15 Janvier 2005)

apple n'a jamais fait de miracle, mais que du fric sur de bonnes idées.
alors le g5 dans un portable, faut encore attendre un peu (fin 2005) pour le powerbook et 2006 pour l'ibook (quoi que peut être jamais)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

On va tellement l'avoir attendu le PB G% que quand il va sortir ça va être magique ...tout simplement


----------



## la_chenille (15 Janvier 2005)

ou  alors on sera vert...  
dégouté d'avoir craqué juste avant la maj... 

pour moi els besoins sont pressants (2mois) et j'espere , comme un con...


----------



## la_chenille (15 Janvier 2005)

ou  alors on sera vert...  
dégouté d'avoir craqué juste avant la maj... 

pour moi les besoins sont pressants (2mois) et j'espere , comme un con...


----------



## la_chenille (15 Janvier 2005)

ou  alors on sera vert...  
dégouté d'avoir craqué juste avant la maj... 

pour moi les besoins sont pressants (2mois) et j'espere , j'attends... comme nous tous. allez steve on se depêche ! je pense et j'espère que TS a des sources fiables (g4 début février)...


----------



## la_chenille (15 Janvier 2005)

euh désolé pour ces doublons... pas fait exprès :rose:


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'y crois de moins en moins à la mise à jour des PB dans les jours qui viennent. En effet, les ingénieurs doivent être focalisés sur la mise au point du PB G5 avec une échéance de moins d'un an,  l'objectif principal ne doit pas être la mise à jour des PB G4 !

En plus, de l'autre côté ils n'ont pas grand chose à offrir de plus au PB G4 - à part une légère augmentation de fréquence du processeur, et que ce qui est actuellement en option (disque 5400 tr/min, carte graphique à 128 Mo) soit proposé de série. En plus, la disparition des quelques options serait une mauvaise affaire financière pour Apple.

Si jamais je me trompe, et si effectivement une mise à jour à lieu dans quelques jours, tant mieux ! Mais si le PB G5 sors dans 3 mois (= 2ème trimestre 2005), ceux qui auront acheté maintenant vont sans doute râler ! Et comme Apple veut la satisfaction de ses aficionados, donc autant ne rien sortir tout de suite si c'est pour sortir une évolution mineure.


----------



## Pomme (16 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'y crois de moins en moins à la mise à jour des PB dans les jours qui viennent. En effet, les ingénieurs doivent être focalisés sur la mise au point du PB G5 avec une échéance de moins d'un an,  l'objectif principal ne doit pas être la mise à jour des PB G4 !
> 
> En plus, de l'autre côté ils n'ont pas grand chose à offrir de plus au PB G4 - à part une légère augmentation de fréquence du processeur, et que ce qui est actuellement en option (disque 5400 tr/min, carte graphique à 128 Mo) soit proposé de série. En plus, la disparition des quelques options serait une mauvaise affaire financière pour Apple.
> 
> Si jamais je me trompe, et si effectivement une mise à jour à lieu dans quelques jours, tant mieux ! Mais si le PB G5 sors dans 3 mois (= 2ème trimestre 2005), ceux qui auront acheté maintenant vont sans doute râler ! Et comme Apple veut la satisfaction de ses aficionados, donc autant ne rien sortir tout de suite si c'est pour sortir une évolution mineure.




à moins qu'Apple ne décide de tout nous envoyer en "rafale" le 29 Janvier lors de la mise en vente du mac mini!


----------



## calvin (16 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'y crois de moins en moins à la mise à jour des PB dans les jours qui viennent. En effet, les ingénieurs doivent être focalisés sur la mise au point du PB G5 avec une échéance de moins d'un an, l'objectif principal ne doit pas être la mise à jour des PB G4 !
> 
> En plus, de l'autre côté ils n'ont pas grand chose à offrir de plus au PB G4 - à part une légère augmentation de fréquence du processeur, et que ce qui est actuellement en option (disque 5400 tr/min, carte graphique à 128 Mo) soit proposé de série. En plus, la disparition des quelques options serait une mauvaise affaire financière pour Apple.
> 
> Si jamais je me trompe, et si effectivement une mise à jour à lieu dans quelques jours, tant mieux ! Mais si le PB G5 sors dans 3 mois (= 2ème trimestre 2005), ceux qui auront acheté maintenant vont sans doute râler ! Et comme Apple veut la satisfaction de ses aficionados, donc autant ne rien sortir tout de suite si c'est pour sortir une évolution mineure.


 

 je sais pas si tu sais comment ca marche mais chez apple, ce n'est pas une equipe de 10 ingenieurs qui ont une liste de taches inscrite sur un tableau (mac G4, mac G5, ipod...) qu'ils doivent repartir sur leur emploi du temps, il y a des centaines d'inge et chaque equipe travaille sur des proj differents donc si une equipe developpe les portables G5, une autre continue a travailler sur les mises a jour G4 (a moins que ce soit fini et programme depuis longtemps)


----------



## Fran6 (16 Janvier 2005)

Assez d'accord avec Calvin et moi, je ne crois pas du tout à la sortie des G5 dans 3 mois.... Mais si c'était le cas, il n'y aurait aucune raison de faire une MAJ aujourd'hui. PAr contre, si le G5 n'est pas encore prêt, on l'aura cette MAJ. Donc, on en revient à ce qu'on est plusieurs à avoir dit: si pas de mise à jour après le 15 février, pas de MAJ du tout et un G5 pour Juin (fin 2eme trimestre). What do you think ???

 PAr contre, çà me ferait ch.... dans le sens que j'ai besoin d'un PB rapidos.....

 Bon dimanche

 Guinouss


----------



## calvin (16 Janvier 2005)

les mises a jour du store ont lieu le mardi habituellement et si on peut attendre jusqu'a la fin du mois

 si y a rien, tu peux acheter, y aura rien du tout

 car plus le temps passe, plus ca nous rapproche des futures sorties

 apple ne sortirait pas de maj aussi rapprochees des futures sorties


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2005)

Qui nous dis qu'il y aura bien des mises à jour au second trimestre... Si les rumeurs pour dans une semaine sont fausses qu'est ce qui nous dis que les autres sont vraies!


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> les mises a jour du store ont lieu le mardi habituellement et si on peut attendre jusqu'a la fin du mois



Mardi, jour de l'espoir alors !

Et dans le mois, y'a un mardi privilégié pour les annonces ??!!  :rateau: 

Par exemple, mardi 18, le 18 c'est un bon jour pour annoncer des choses non ?  :rateau:


----------



## Zeo14 (16 Janvier 2005)

Je suis completement d'accord avec Guinouss.
 Et j'attend mardi avec impatience.
 En esperant que ce mardi ne soit pas trop tot : la keynote c'était mardi dernier donc peut etre qu'ils vont laisser deux semaines entre les deux annonces.


----------



## Fran6 (16 Janvier 2005)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y aura quoi que ce soit Mardi... Et puis concernant la sortie du G5 au 2eme trimestre, on en sait rien non plus. Certains avaient programmé l'update des Powerbook pour la Keynote de MArdi dernier...alors....

 Mais bon, j'aimerais avoir tort 

 Bye

 Guinouss


----------



## fedo (16 Janvier 2005)

voila la derniere rumeur en date sur macosrumors (epargnez moi les "c est macosrumors...")
 "New projections of a Powerbook G5 by the end of this new financial quarter are much too optimistic, according to sources in Cupertino; apparently, even the "first half of the year" may be a difficult deadline to meet. New G4-class PowerPCs from Freescale may power new Powerbooks for not just one -- but possibly two new revisions, we're told."

 donc ca c est concerant le powerbook G5, en francais ca veut dire pas avant une ou 2 revisions en G4.

 et ensuite:"Supplies of the faster PowerPC 7447B CPU's are slowly improving - but are still much too low for Apple to make an announcement. Originally planned for some time around January 24th, the update might not come until the beginning of February if the most recent batch of recon to cross our desks this weekend proves true." 

 ca nous donne du debut fevrier pour la prochaine revision.


----------



## Piewhy (16 Janvier 2005)

De toute façon il ne faut pas se fier à ce qui est dit lors des annonces des résultats financier...

exemple : 

pas de mac sous les 800$... 
pas d'ipod a mémoire flash...

il doit y avoir d'autres exemples mais ce ne serait pas la 1er fois qu'apple nous envois vers de fausses pistes....


Apple peut  profiter des Technologies actuels pour faire une upgrade en G4 plus puissant... pourquoi attendre et provoquer une baisse des ventes? 

le powerbook pourrait subir un lifting G5 plus tot qu'on ne le croit... 

tsss je divague : je mélange spéculation et espoir... ça doit etre les exams


----------



## theo25 (16 Janvier 2005)

Est ce-que quelqu'un connait les spécifications du Power PC 7447B dont Fedo fait allusion?


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2005)

Niveau baisse des ventes, je crois que ils ont déjà ce qu'il faudrait là

Parce que franchement, y a t'il encore des acheteurs de PB 12" actuellement, vu le positionnement de l'iBook 12" ?!


----------



## calvin (16 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Niveau baisse des ventes, je crois que ils ont déjà ce qu'il faudrait là
> 
> Parce que franchement, y a t'il encore des acheteurs de PB 12" actuellement, vu le positionnement de l'iBook 12" ?!


 
 que veux tu dire par la ?


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> que veux tu dire par la ?



Je veux dire que les ventes de PB 12" ont dû pas mal baissé depuis que l'ibook est en G4 à 1,2 GHz...

Je répondais en cela à ce post :



			
				PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi attendre et provoquer une baisse des ventes?
> 
> le powerbook pourrait subir un lifting G5 plus tot qu'on ne le croit...



Les ventes ont dû *déjà* baisser !


----------



## calvin (16 Janvier 2005)

c'est sur que le pbook 12 n'a rien de mieux que l'ibook 12 depuis que ce dernier est sorti (a part le port miniDVI)

 mais sinon, a peine qq Mhz de plus, 1 carte video a peine plus puissante et 1 seul slot de ram aussi


 il serait temps qu'ils updatent

 car tu as raison les ventes ont bien baisse

 et puis le fait que bcp attendent aussi de futures machines, ils achetent pas...


----------



## Piewhy (17 Janvier 2005)

En effet, les ventes baissent pour les powerbooks

  source : Cuk.ch qui a analysé les derniers résultats financiers







 les powerbooks actuels ont 9 mois... la révision doit etre proche mais pas assez conséquente que pour la présenter lors du keynote...

  l'avenir nous le dira


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

oui enfin d'un autre cote, qd on compare, on voit que c'est pas non plus une ENORME baisse


----------



## Piewhy (17 Janvier 2005)

Ce n'est pas dramatique en tout cas 

(hors sujet : la progretion ipod est impressionnante!)


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

edit: ce n'est qu'une projection en 2005...


----------



## Piewhy (17 Janvier 2005)

non je ne pense pas que ce soit une projection

 ce n'est pas le calendrier "civil"...  

 cuk :"La société a annoncé les résultats financiers de son premier trimestre 2005 le 12 janvier dernier. Pour rappel, ce trimestre s'étend du 1er octobre au 25 décembre 2004."

 ce sont les derniers résultats je pense


----------



## Caster (17 Janvier 2005)

attendons de voir, ce que va donner le mini MAC. Car non seulement, il risque d'avoir un très grand succés mais il va également promouvoir encore plus la marque Apple et être un moteur pour le switch.


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> attendons de voir, ce que va donner le mini MAC. Car non seulement, il risque d'avoir un très grand succés mais il va également promouvoir encore plus la marque Apple et être un moteur pour le switch.


 
Ca c'est du HS


----------



## minime (17 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> source : Cuk.ch qui a analysé les derniers résultats financiers



L'article mérite un lien. 



			
				PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> En effet, les ventes baissent pour les powerbooks



Ça ne se voit pas trop sur le graphique de Cuk, qui illustre autre chose (revenu par gamme de produit sur le premier trimestre des six dernières années). Je rajoute une courbe des ventes de PowerBook en attachement. La baisse par rapport au Q4 2004 est importante, normal pour une machine datant d'avril, mais les ventes restent malgré tout dans la fourchette "normale" pour le PowerBook (entre 150.000 et 200.000/trimestre). Il n'est jamais redescendu sous les 150.000 depuis le lancement de la série alu il y a deux ans. Maintenant il faudrait sans doute une mise à jour pour que la série se poursuive.


----------



## pim (17 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur que le pbook 12 n'a rien de mieux que l'ibook 12 depuis que ce dernier est sorti (a part le port miniDVI)



J'suis hors sujet du post là, mais l'iBook il l'a le port mini-DVI... c'est la fonction "écran étendu" qui est bridée par Apple, mais facile à débrider (sans garantie toutefois)


----------



## pim (17 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> La baisse par rapport au Q4 2004 est importante, normal pour une machine datant d'avril, mais les ventes restent malgré tout dans la fourchette "normale" pour le PowerBook



Oui, mais sans vouloir ramener tout le monde à mon affaire, je pense que le PB 12" doit bien plus souffrir que les 15" et 17", qui n'ont aucun équivalent, même chez les concurrents !

Par cohérence de gamme, une mise à jour du PB 12" s'impose !


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> J'suis hors sujet du post là, mais l'iBook il l'a le port mini-DVI... c'est la fonction "écran étendu" qui est bridée par Apple, mais facile à débrider (sans garantie toutefois)


 

 c'est un mini DVI qu'il ya  sur l'ibook t'es sur ?


----------



## ederntal (17 Janvier 2005)

Ibook c'est mini VGA je crois plutot


----------



## pim (17 Janvier 2005)

Désolé, je parle de choses que je ne connais pas, merci d'effacer mon post  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Pomme (17 Janvier 2005)

En tout cas,on est toujours dans le brouillard total avec ces powerbook qui ne veulent pas pionter le bout de leur capot... :rose:


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

faut dire que les decisions d'apple de sortir tel ou tel produit sont un peu bidons ces derniers temps...


----------



## Piewhy (17 Janvier 2005)

peut etre que maintenant les gammes pro (powerbooks et powermacs) seront upgrader ensemble de même pour les gammes publique (iBook iMac)....

Mon pc est revendu... je suis dans les starting block... j'aurais pas le courage d'attendre tiger je pense....

Powerbook ou iBook boosté ou iMac 20".....  la balle est dans le camp d'apple.....(mise a jour powerbook siouplè!!!)


----------



## ederntal (17 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> faut dire que les decisions d'apple de sortir tel ou tel produit sont un peu bidons ces derniers temps...



Argumente...

Powerbook mis à part (je sais pas si c'est bidon mais c'est long pour nous qui attendons, tout ceci est murement reflechi par Apple en fonction de ce qu'ils peuvent faire (G4-G5...)


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

je parle de sortir un ipod sans ecran a 100 euros alors que n'importe quel concurrent a ce prix en a un

 je parle de sortir un pseudo mac mini a 499 euros alors qu'a ce prix la, y a le strictement minimum, faut compter facile 200 euros de plus pour le completer de facon correct
 et en plus, c'est du recyclage de pieces detachees puisque c'est un G4 avec une vieille carte video...


 alors que tout le monde attendait les nouveaux pb


----------



## Pomme (17 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je parle de sortir un ipod sans ecran a 100 euros alors que n'importe quel concurrent a ce prix en a un
> 
> je parle de sortir un pseudo mac mini a 499 euros alors qu'a ce prix la, y a le strictement minimum, faut compter facile 200 euros de plus pour le completer de facon correct
> et en plus, c'est du recyclage de pieces detachees puisque c'est un G4 avec une vieille carte video...
> ...



C'est vrai qu'on doit être un paquet à attendre! :rose:


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

si le mini avait ete revolutionnaire, j'aurai dit ok, ils mettent les autres becanes de cote pour mettre en avant le mini

 mais la, c'est ni un mini media center ni un mini serveur comme les rumeurs en parlaient mais bien un ibook voire un emac sans ecran et un G4 de surcroit...


 alors que TOUS les sites specialises mac parlaient un powerbook booste...

 maintenant, plus cet update tarde, plus il se rapproche de la sortie du G5... (qui sera surement pret avant l'apple expo)

 pourquoi les gens iraient ils acheter un update en fevrier ou mars si 6 mois apres, une machine bien plus puissante sort ?


----------



## ederntal (17 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je parle de sortir un ipod sans ecran a 100 euros alors que n'importe quel concurrent a ce prix en a un
> 
> je parle de sortir un pseudo mac mini a 499 euros alors qu'a ce prix la, y a le strictement minimum, faut compter facile 200 euros de plus pour le completer de facon correct
> et en plus, c'est du recyclage de pieces detachees puisque c'est un G4 avec une vieille carte video...
> ...



lol mais oui... les powerbooks était plus attendus que le mac a 500 euros  

Je suis a 100% pas d'accord avec toi sur le mac mini (qui est tout sauf un mac au rabais et qui avec 80 euros de + pour la RAM convient a enormément de monde) et le suffle (les concurents de MARQUE ayant 512mo ou 1Go sont souvent plus cher), il suffit de lire les réctions : je ne suis pas le seul...

On verra dans quelques mois les chiffres des ventes 
Mais je vais faire mon WEBO... n'en parlons plus c'est pas le sujet.


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

ca fait une keynote attendue de tous pour 2 produits et il n'avait meme pas donne une date pour tiger

 je me repete mais les produits sortis sont pas revolutionnaires...


 autre exemple, les gens auraient surement prefere un imac G5 revB plutot qu'un emac G4 sans ecran

 tu as raison, on attend de voir les ventes d'ici qq mois

 mais tu sais, parfois je me dis que les mac users sont comme des supporters de foot, ils acheteraient n'importe quel goodie a l'effigie de leur equipe
 bah la, c'est pareil, steve sortirait n'importe quel gadget estampille d'une pomme les gens se jetteraient dessus (dixit l'ipod choufleur)


----------



## ederntal (17 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> alors que TOUS les sites specialises mac parlaient un powerbook booste...
> 
> maintenant, plus cet update tarde, plus il se rapproche de la sortie du G5... (qui sera surement pret avant l'apple expo)
> 
> pourquoi les gens iraient ils acheter un update en fevrier ou mars si 6 mois apres, une machine bien plus puissante sort ?



Un G4 1.6 suffirai a enormement de monde dans un powerbook / beaucoups de gens ont peur des premiers modèles de chaque machine (a tors a mon avis) / On en sais rien si le pb G5 sortira avant l'apple expo / Beaucoups de macusers ne lisent pas les rumeurs... 

Ce fait beaucoups de chose qui ferait vendre encore pas mal de powerbook G4

Tu semble prendre toutes les rumeures au pied de la lettre, même si en ce moment elles ont souvent plutot raison (sur Think secret en tout cas) ce ne sont que des rumeurs.

C'est clair que les ventes vont devenir très basses si ils ne sont pas mis à jour bientot, Think secret en parle regulierement, Ceci laisse penser que d'ici 1 à 2 semaines on aura notre annonce (j'ai hate aussi)


----------



## minime (17 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> alors que TOUS les sites specialises mac parlaient un powerbook booste...



Ça ne constitue pas une garantie, les sites Mac ne décident pas des dates de sortie.



			
				calvin a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi les gens iraient ils acheter un update en fevrier ou mars si 6 mois apres, une machine bien plus puissante sort ?



Parce qu'ils ont besoin d'une machine, au lieu d'attendre continuellement un G5. D'ailleurs le PowerBook G5 sera aussi remplacé tous les six ou neuf mois, puis après une série de petits speed bumps le processeur connaitra une évolution plus importante, qui tiendra tout le monde en haleine, etc, ceux qui attendent la machine ultime passeront leur vie à attendre.



			
				calvin a dit:
			
		

> autre exemple, les gens auraient surement prefere un imac G5 revB plutot qu'un emac G4 sans ecran



La revA date d'il y a quatre mois, Q1 2005 est son premier trimestre complet.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Je pense que le iPod Suffle est sans contre dit meilleur que les autre MP3 flash. Le fait d'avoir un petit micro batard ou une radio fm inclus et bien on s'en ******** Le lecteur MP3 est fait pour lire des MP3.

 Ensuite, les tounes qu'on met sur son iPod suffle et bien on les connait déjà  un peu donc qu'il y est un écran ou non et bien c'est pas grave. Quel est l'utilité d'un écran de 1 cm carré même pas rétro-éclairé (comme sur les Net MD walkman de SONY) .... pas grand chose hein

 Pour le Mac mini, à part la carte graphique qui est NUL mais vraiment NUL, je trouve que c'est un excellent produit pour ceux qui veulent gouter au mac pour pas cher. Et si jamais on veut un produit Apple qui en a dans le ventre, on prend un autre modèle (un PowerMac G5 bi 2.25 GHz)


 Bon j'veux mon PowerBook G5


----------



## calvin (18 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe, je suis d'accord qu'il y a des updates tous les 6 mois

 mais il y a qd meme une difference entre update d'un proc de meme generation (G4) et passage a une generation suivante (G5)

 tu peux pas comparer un update qui fait passer le G4 1.3 a 1.5 ou 1.5 a 1.66 

 et passage d'un G4 a G5...

 faut pas confondre


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Janvier 2005)

theBlueLink a dit:
			
		

> Pour le Mac mini, à part *la *carte graphique qui est* NUL* mais vraiment *NUL*, je trouve que c'est un excellent produit pour ceux qui veulent gouter au mac pour pas cher.


 :rateau: no comment



			
				theBlueLink a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le iPod Suffle est sans contre dit meilleur que les autre MP3 flash. Le fait d'avoir un petit micro batard ou une radio fm inclus et bien on s'en ******** Le lecteur MP3 est fait pour lire des MP3.
> 
> Ensuite, les tounes qu'on met sur son iPod suffle et bien on les connait déjà un peu donc qu'il y est un écran ou non et bien c'est pas grave. Quel est l'utilité d'un écran de 1 cm carré même pas rétro-éclairé (comme sur les Net MD walkman de SONY) .... pas grand chose hein


Je pense que tu n'as pas du tester beaucoup de lecteurs Mp3 pour affirmer qu'un écran ne sert à rien....(et puis comparer un écran de lecteur MD a un écran de lecteur flash, je dcomprends pas bien le lien)
 Qu'on puisse s'en passer selon le concept "shuffle" d'apple ok, mais sur un lecteur qui fait 1Go, c'est parfois pratique de savoir ce qu'il y a dessus sans le brancher. Et les lecteurs MP3, avec leur micro "batard" font de très bons enregistrements (et à plus de 8Khz contrairement au iPod  ) et sont bien utiles à ceux qui veulent enregistrer cours et conférences à moindres frais.

   Que l'iPod shuffle te plaise, tant mieux, mais ne dis pas n'importe quoi sur le reste des lecteurs du marché 

 Désolé pour le HS, mais j'ai po pu laisser dire tout cela sans réagir :rose:


----------



## minime (18 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> il y a qd meme une difference entre update d'un proc de meme generation (G4) et passage a une generation suivante (G5)



Ça dépend, le premier iBook G4 était plus puissant que les derniers G3 par exemple, mais pas de manière écrasante. Il a changé de processeur, et le G4 apporte les bénéfices d'Altivec, malgré tout la fréquence est seulement passée de 900 MHz à 1 GHz, et celle du bus a progressé de façon marginale. L'intérêt du passage au G4 s'est surtout fait sentir au fur et à mesure des révisions suivantes avec le doublement de la cache niveau 2 et la progression des fréquences. Il n'a pas transfiguré la machine brutalement.

Le passage du PowerMac au G5 représente un peu l'exemple inverse, avec une progression importante de la fréquence, une architecture totalement nouvelle. Les perfs du dual 2 GHz étaient hors de portée des G4 les plus puissants, il était d'emblée attractif, par contre l'achat d'un mono 1,6 GHz n'était pas indispensable pour quelqu'un ayant un G4 récent.

Le G5 devrait donner un coup de fouet au PowerBook sur le long terme, mais son importance ne sera peut-être pas renversante initialement, à cause des contraintes particulières aux ordinateurs portables : limiter le dégagement de chaleur, l'encombrement et le poids, maintenir une autonomie suffisante. Ces facteurs sont plus vitaux que la puissance brute, tant qu'ils ne seront pas maîtrisés il n'y aura pas de PowerBook G5. L'ampleur des contraintes auxquelles Apple doit faire face dépend en grande partie d'IBM, de ce qu'ils sont en mesure de proposer (970FX revu ou 970GX low power). Et si Apple est obligé de faire un choix, je crois qu'ils feraient mieux de sacrifier un peu de puissance plutôt que de proposer un portable lourd et à l'autonomie médiocre.

Le modèle haut de gamme sera sans doute sensiblement plus puissant que les derniers G4 (surtout si ceux-ci restaient à 1,5 GHz ), mais pour les autres l'écart ne sera peut-être pas aussi marqué. En tout cas dans un premier temps. Ceux qui possèdent un PowerBook G4 récent peuvent garder la tête froide et attendre la revB ou C de la prochaine génération, sans se précipiter. Et Apple peut sortir une dernière série en G4, parce qu'un G4 upgradé serait quand même intéressant en attendant le G5.


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais sans vouloir ramener tout le monde à mon affaire, je pense que le PB 12" doit bien plus souffrir que les 15" et 17", qui n'ont aucun équivalent, même chez les concurrents !
> 
> Par cohérence de gamme, une mise à jour du PB 12" s'impose !


 
oui mais si tu fais évolué le 12" tu es forcément obligé de faire évoluer les modèles au-dessus ...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (18 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> .... Et Apple peut sortir une dernière série en G4, parce qu'un G4 upgradé serait quand même intéressant en attendant le G5.



oui oui et oui.

Mais on l'attend depuis novembre et pourquoi ils mettent aussi longtemps pour une "simple" mise à jour de ce type ?

Bon alors aujourd'hui , dans une semaine   ou d'en deux   ?

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi les gens iraient ils acheter un update en fevrier ou mars si 6 mois apres, une machine bien plus puissante sort ?


 
Perso je préfère acheter le dernier modèle d'une série qui est maintenant bien rodée avec des machines qui tournent très bien qu'une rev. A d'un modèle plus puissant, surtout un G5 ... aie ça brule !


----------



## hifibuff (18 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Perso je préfère acheter le dernier modèle d'une série qui est maintenant bien rodée avec des machines qui tournent très bien qu'une rev. A d'un modèle plus puissant, surtout un G5 ... aie ça brule !


 
  Ouais...enfin, tu as conscience de ne pas representer une majorite(euphemisme inside)?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (18 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...enfin, tu as conscience de ne pas representer une majorite(euphemisme inside)?



Enfin c'est ton affirmation   

Moi aussi je veux la version upgradée, et pour le G5 en 2006 - 2007 on verra.
Si on regarde les chiffres, pour des vieux ils se vendent pas mal les PB, alors savoir si en G5 ils vont pulvériser les ventes ...  
Sauf erreur les PM G5 il se vendent pas beaucoup plus qu'à l'époque G4, et il y a les serveurs en plus.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Fran6 (18 Janvier 2005)

D'accord avec Lorenzo, je préfères le G4 upgradé que la première version du G5. Pas forcément pour des raisons de fiabilité d'ailleurs. Mais surtout parce que j'en besoin maintenant !!!! Et je me fous si le G5 sort cet été. J'attendrais 2/3 updates pour en acheter un et ça me laissera le temps de voir ce que ceux qui en ont un en pensent...

 Bye

 Guinouss


----------



## Sinkha (18 Janvier 2005)

Toutes façons et en ce qui concerne les PB surtout les 17, les gens ne vont pas changer de machine même ci il sort un PB G5. Ce n'est pas comme les pattes panzani qui change de forme de paquet  



Puis le G4 est un bon processeur !


----------



## nicolapinot (18 Janvier 2005)

Ben ils peuvent fair ce qu'ils veulent... Moi aussi, je l'attendais, nouveau PB mais rien n'est venu et ils pourraient me sortir un PB G5 au prix du G4, rien a faire tellement je suis content d'avoir commandé mon ibook qui répondra très bien j'en suis sur à mes besoins...
Puis que ce soit un dual machin ou un G5, si ca sort dans une semaine ou un mois, il y en aura pas ici avec septembre donc je prefere quand meme avoir commandé ces derniers jours sinon, j'aurais été tenté.
Par contre si demain, ils me sortent l'ibook avec des meilleurs dd, la carte et le processeur du PB, j'ai la rage. Ce serait un PB blanc ) au prix de l'IB biensur. M'en fout j'annule ma commande...


----------



## pim (19 Janvier 2005)

En fait, pour sortir les nouveaux PB, ils attendent peut être de pouvoir mettre dedans iLife 05 et iWork 05... qui n'est pas dispo avant la fin du mois, il me semble ? Parce que si vous commandez maintenant, pas sur que ce soit inclus ! Alors on aura les nouveaux PB avec de légers plus dès que les stocks des anciens seront vendus !


----------



## ederntal (19 Janvier 2005)

Lu sur macbidouille :



			
				MacB a dit:
			
		

> - PowerBook en fin de vie à la FNAC - Lionel - 06:50:52 - Réactions
> 
> 
> Nous venons d'apprendre que tous les PowerBook et les eMac Superdrive sont passés au statut "plus de réassort" à la FNAC.
> ...


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...enfin, tu as conscience de ne pas representer une majorite(euphemisme inside)?


 
Qu'est-ce qui te permet d'affirmer ceci de façon aussi peremptoire ? :hein: 

De toute façon je donnais uniquement mon avis et n'avait nullement l'intention de parler au nom des autres, je me réjouis seulement de voir que je ne suis pas seul à penser qu'une revision des PB G4 serait très bien venue et une sortie des PB G5 en fin d'année, voir l'année prochaine, quand tout sera au point, plutot que de se précipiter à sortir un PB G5 pas au top.


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui te permet d'affirmer ceci de façon aussi peremptoire ? :hein:
> 
> De toute façon je donnais uniquement mon avis et n'avait nullementl'intention de parler au nom des autres, je me réjouis seulement devoir que je ne suis pas seul à penser qu'une revision des PB G4 seraittrès bien venue et une sortie des PB G5 en fin d'année, voir l'annéeprochaine, quand tout sera au point, plutot que de se précipiter àsortir un PB G5 pas au top.



+1


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Lu sur macbidouille :


 
Oui j'ai lu ça moi aussi, ça peut être bon signe, maintenant pour être sûr que ça annonce une prochaine revision, il faudrait voir si les autres grands distributeurs en font autant ...


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Lu sur macbidouille :
> 
> Posté par *MacB*
> _- PowerBook en fin de vie à la FNAC - Lionel - 06:50:52 - Réactions
> ...



preparez vos cartes bleues pour mardi les gars 

chouette, plus que 6 fois dormir


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> preparez vos cartes bleues pour mardi les gars
> 
> chouette, plus que 6 fois dormir


 
Lol moi j'en ai perdu le sommeil


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas une photo de ton mac que tu devras poster ici mais une de toiavec la tete eclatee et les yeux bouffis dans 1 semaine alors ?  (j'aurai a peu pres la meme tete)

en tout cas, merci a macbidouille !


----------



## Pomme (19 Janvier 2005)

Oui c'est même étonnant que Macgé ne s'en pas fait écho,bref c'est une bonne nouvelle si la Fnac annonce ça!   donc les powerbook actuels ne devraient plus être sur les chaines de montage non plus depuis quelques temps alors   ceux qui ont commandé une config un peu spéciale sur le store devraient recevoir la nouvelle version à la place de l'ancienne   comme ça été mon cas au moment où j'ai commandé mon ibook,un p'tit mail sympa du store me disant "que je recevrais un materiel au moins équivalent à celui commandé" et effectivement,j'ai reçu le 1ghz à la place du 933mhz!      Sympas quand ils veulent chez Apple!


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est même étonnant que Macgé ne s'en pas fait écho,bref c'est une bonne nouvelle si la Fnac annonce ça!   donc les powerbook actuels ne devraient plus être sur les chaines de montage non plus depuis quelques temps alors   ceux qui ont commandé une config un peu spéciale sur le store devraient recevoir la nouvelle version à la place de l'ancienne comme ça été mon cas au moment où j'ai commandé mon ibook,un p'tit mailsympa du store me disant "que je recevrais un materiel au moinséquivalent à celui commandé" et effectivement,j'ai reçu le 1ghz à laplace du 933mhz!    Sympas quand ils veulent chez Apple!



je pense que y en aura qd meme qui l'auront dans le baba...

si la commande est partie par exemple...


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2005)

Enfin ne nous emballons pas, l'info n'est pas recoupée ... donc ce n'est qu'une rumeur pour l'instant


----------



## yret (19 Janvier 2005)

Sans vouloir jeter d'huile sur le feu  :rateau: , quand Darty a fait la même chose au printemps dernier (il doit d'ailleurs avoir un sujet sur ce forum), les powerbooks actuels sont sortis juste après...


----------



## Pomme (19 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir jeter d'huile sur le feu  :rateau: , quand Darty a fait la même chose au printemps dernier (il doit d'ailleurs avoir un sujet sur ce forum), les powerbooks actuels sont sortis juste après...



oui et puis le powerbook à quand même 9 mois!


----------



## houmjack (19 Janvier 2005)

J'ai appelé l'Applestore hier pour des infos sur les Powerbooks, le gars ma parlé d'une remise si j'achetais par téléphone, volonté d'écouler plus vite les stocks ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

Sinkha a dit:
			
		

> [
> 
> 
> Puis le G4 est un bon processeur !


Oui, avec un bus de merde


----------



## yret (19 Janvier 2005)

Oui cela peut-être interessant mais tout ce sujet me rappelle ce dernier (juste avant le dernier update) http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=60813&highlight=darty 

c'est toujours instructif...


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

houmjack a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appelé l'Applestore hier pour des infos sur lesPowerbooks, le gars ma parlé d'une remise si j'achetais par téléphone,volonté d'écouler plus vite les stocks ?



ca c'est du troll !

j'ai appele ce matin car j'etais etonne de pas voir de refurb depuis noel

j'ai meme demande si les prix allaient baisser, on m'a dit non


----------



## yret (19 Janvier 2005)

houmjack a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appelé l'Applestore hier pour des infos sur les Powerbooks, le gars ma parlé d'une remise si j'achetais par téléphone, volonté d'écouler plus vite les stocks ?



mon avant dernier post portait sur ce commentaire...avant que supermoquette ne me grille la priorité...


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir jeter d'huile sur le feu :rateau: , quand Darty a fait la même chose au printemps dernier (il doit d'ailleurs avoir un sujet sur ce forum), les powerbooks actuels sont sortis juste après...


 
justement un bon indice serait de savoir si un autre grand revendeur fait de même en ce moment ...


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

darty est un magasin, qui a des couts structurels importants

dans la grande distrib, on essaie de faire de la place parce que les lineaires coutent chers...


----------



## Pomme (19 Janvier 2005)

houmjack a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appelé l'Applestore hier pour des infos sur les Powerbooks, le gars ma parlé d'une remise si j'achetais par téléphone, volonté d'écouler plus vite les stocks ?



Souvenez-vous au changement de gamme en Avril 2004,sur le store juste au dessus de la case pour le refurb, une autre case était apparue sous le nom "acheter un produit d'ancienne génération",on pouvait y trouver des powerbook vraiment bien remisés...si mes souvenirs sont bons, je crois que c'était -20%   Apple ferait-elle la même chose cette année sur les configs de base?


----------



## houmjack (19 Janvier 2005)

(Edit : en réponse au post de Calvin)

De qui tu parles ? Du mec de chez Apple ou de moi ? Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de balancer un bobard, le type m'a même envoyé un mail à ce sujet, j'imagine qu'en tant que vendeurs, ils ont peut-être une prime ou ce genre de choses si ils réussissent une vente et qu'à ce titre ils peuvent faire des remises...


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

le vendeur

il t'a surement sorti une connerie

non ils ont pas de prime en plus...
pas une prime personnelle du moins


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2005)

On se calme les gars, on dévie du sujet la


----------



## houmjack (19 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> le vendeur
> 
> il t'a surement sorti une connerie
> 
> ...



Et tu es bien entendu mieux informé qu'un type qui bosse chez Apple ? Que ce soit lui ou la personne que tu as eu toi au bout de fil chez eux qui ai raison, abstiens-toi en tout cas d'être aussi agressif dans tes posts... si je cite à chaque fois la source d'où je tiens une info et si je mets la nuance dans mes propos (par exemple j'ai dit qu'ils avaient "peut-être" une prime), c'est précisément pour éviter ce genre de jugement à l'emporte-pièce...d'autre part évite d'employer des expressions dont tu ignores manifestement le sens car le trollage me parait plus être du fait de types comme toi qui s'en prenne gratuitement à n'importe qui pour avoir l'air plus malin que les autres...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

houmjack a dit:
			
		

> Et tu es bien entendu mieux informé qu'un type quibosse chez Apple ? Que ce soit lui ou la personne que tu as eue toi aubout de fil chez eux qui ai raison, abstiens-toi en tout cas d'êtreaussi agressif dans tes posts... si je cite à chaque fois la sourced'où je tiens une info et si je mets la nuance dans mes propos (parexemple j'ai dit qu'ils avaient "peut-être" une prime), c'estprécisément pour éviter ce genre de jugement àl'emporte-pièce...d'autre part évite d'employer des expressions dont tuignores manifestement le sens car le trollage me parait plus être dufait de types comme toi qui s'en prenne gratuitement à n'importe quipour avoir l'air plus malin que les autres...



houla... ca devient sérieux ici... !! :mouais:


----------



## Fran6 (19 Janvier 2005)

Apple fait bien des remises selon ce que tu achètes. J'ai appelé lasemaine dernière et elle m'a proposé un certain moment de remise enfonction de ce que j'achetais. Faut qu'ils fassent du chiffre et ilsont aussi de belles marges. Quoi qu'il en soit la remise étaitmince.... Mais bon, la personne m'a donné son téléphone direct medisant que l'offre était uniquement valable en passant par elle. 

Au fait, c'était déjà la semaine dernière. D'après moi, les remisesn'ont rien à voir avec la possibilité d'une sortie du nouveau PB. Lesvendeurs ont quand même des objectifs personnels et une partie de leursalaire doit être proportionnel à leurs objectifs de vente. C'est commeça dans la plupart des ventes par correspondance. Je ne pense pasqu'Apple déroge à cette règle.

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## houmjack (19 Janvier 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, la personne m'a donné son téléphone direct medisant que l'offre était uniquement valable en passant par elle.



C'est exactement ce qui s'est passé en ce qui me concerne...


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2005)

houmjack a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce qui s'est passé en ce qui me concerne...


Voilà fin de la discusion sur les remises de l'AS :mouais: et revenons à ce qui nous intéresse dans ce post : le futur PB :love:


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà fin de la discusion sur les remises de l'AS :mouais: et revenons à ce qui nous intéresse dans ce post : le futur PB :love:



+1


----------



## Fran6 (19 Janvier 2005)

Chaque jour je reçois une newsletter de chez Zdnet.fr concernant lematos informatique. Aujourd'hui y avait un article sur le Ibook 14'.Alors, je me suis dit, tiens je vais voir ce qu'ils disent sur lePowerbook 15'. L'article date du mois de Juillet dernier et déjàd'entrée de jeu, le journaliste dit: N'achetez pas un powerbookmaintenant, attendez le G5 !!!!! Coup de boule à l'écran !!! A croireque ça devient une vraie phobie.... Ca m'a bien fait marré....

Article : http://www.zdnet.fr/produits/materiels/pc_portables/test/0,39030371,39163247,00.htm?

Quoi qu'il en soit, je pense qu'on est proche d'un dénouement....etmoi, je commence à en avoir ras la casquette d'attendre !!!!!

Bon après midi

Guinouss


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

qd tu vois des commentaires sur le test de l'ibook du genre:


_Une absence regrettable toutefois : il n&#8217;y a pas de lecteur de cartemémoire &#8211; dispositif de plus en plus fréquent sur les portables PC, quimériterait d&#8217;être inclus dans les futurs modèles.


_tu te dis que le mec est a cote de la plaque en ecrivant...


----------



## Piewhy (19 Janvier 2005)

de maniere générale, si il y a une upgrade dans les semaines à venir, vous attendrez une mise a jour prochaine (G5) ou vous passez commande?


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> de maniere générale, si il y a une upgrade dans les semaines à venir, vous attendrez une mise a jour prochaine (G5) ou vous passez commande?


 
je passe commande direct:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ederntal (19 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je pense que y en aura qd meme qui l'auront dans le baba...
> 
> si la commande est partie par exemple...



Il faut savoiir qu'on a 7 jours après la récéption pour annuler sa commande par la VPC... Donc si on est dégouté et bah on peux changer de machine.



			
				laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ne nous emballons pas, l'info n'est pas recoupée ... donc ce n'est qu'une rumeur pour l'instant



Ce n'est pas une rumeur : La fnac a mis les powerbook comme étant en fin de vie... après la rumeur c'est est-ce qu'ils ont raison ou pas, ont-il des infos ou est-ce parceque le modèle actuel ne se vends plus...

Il faut savoir qu'a 1 ou 2 semaines près ils ont souvent raison... Moi je voit bien une sortie en même temps que la disponibilité d'iLife 05 aux usa (disont le mardi 26).



			
				PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> de maniere générale, si il y a une upgrade dans les semaines à venir, vous attendrez une mise a jour prochaine (G5) ou vous passez commande?



Je commande dans la seconde ou l'offre MIPE est à jour!


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

oui mais ceux qui ont recu leur machine, qd ils la renvoient, ca coute 80 euros !


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

avec intel qui sort le centrino sonoma, apple a interet a sortir rapidement son powerbook...


----------



## yret (19 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ceux qui ont recu leur machine, qd ils la renvoient, ca coute 80 euros !



Non, puisqu'on sait que c'est Apple qui l'a envoyé, on n'ouvre pas le colis, on attend ce fameux délai de 7 jours et retour à l'expéditeur gratuitement (et légalement  ) si on ne le veut plus...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> avec intel qui sort le centrino sonoma, apple a interet a sortir rapidement son powerbook...


:mouais:Le choix entre un powerbook et un pc portable se résume au processeur?Je vois pas trop ce que viens faire ici Intel en fait


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Non, puisqu'on sait que c'est Apple qui l'a envoyé, *on n'ouvre pas le colis*, on attend ce fameux délai de 7 jours et retour à l'expéditeur gratuitement (et légalement  ) si on ne le veut plus...


Tudisça au moment de la réception, ou 7 jours APRES la réception? Parcequesi c'est 7 jours après réception, bon courage pour ne pas ouvrirlecolis


----------



## TNK (19 Janvier 2005)

Bizarre que personne n'en ait encore parlé sur MacGé??!!
http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-01-19#10314


----------



## hifibuff (19 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:Le choix entre un powerbook et un pc portable se résume au processeur?Je vois pas trop ce que viens faire ici Intel en fait



Sonoma est une "plateforme" et non simplement un processeur...Parcontre c est vrai que technologiquement, les pb g4 commencent a dater acote de ce que cette nouvelle plateforme a peine lancee sur le marchepropose(carte graph PCI express, memoire DDR2533,busplusrapide...).Bonheureusement Apple a encore de beaux atouts.Cpendant un peu denouveautes purement technologiques dans ces powerbooks ne ferait pas demal non plus


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Sonoma est une "plateforme" et non simplement unprocesseur...Parcontre c est vrai que technologiquement, les pb g4commencent a dater acote de ce que cette nouvelle plateforme a peinelancee sur le marchepropose(carte graph PCI express, memoireDDR2533,busplusrapide...).Bonheureusement Apple a encore de beauxatouts.Cpendant un peu denouveautes purement technologiques dans cespowerbooks ne ferait pas demal non plus


Unpowerbook G4 actuel suffit déjàà nombre de personnes, donc une avancéetechnologique, je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle serve à beaucoup de monde 
Par contre, les nouvelles platesformes intel sonoma PCI express machin chose, on s'en fout un peu


----------



## hifibuff (19 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Unpowerbook G4 actuel suffit déjàà nombredepersonnes,donc une avancéetechnologique, je ne suis pas sûrqu'elleserve àbeaucoup de monde
> Par contre, les nouvelles platesformes intel sonoma PCI express machin chose, on s'en fout un peu



Certes, les powerbooks actuels suffisent a beaucoup.Mais il yaaussibeaucoup de gens qui ne cracheraient pas sur un upgrade entermedetechnologies et de performances...comme moi quoi!Pour ce qui du"on sen fout" du sonoma, je ne faisais que corriger tes proposinexactsalors si tu t en fout, essais au moins de ne pas commetre derreursquand TU en parle...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Certes, les powerbooks actuels suffisent abeaucoup.Mais il yaaussibeaucoup de gens qui ne cracheraient pas sur unupgrade entermedetechnologies et de performances...comme moi quoi!Pource qui du"on sen fout" du sonoma, je ne faisais que corriger tesproposinexactsalors si tu t en fout, essais au moins de ne pas commetrederreursquand TU en parle...


C'est gentil à toi de corrigerlespropos de calvin  Mais ce n'est pas le sujet du fil, d'où monm'enfouchisme 
Essayes d'être moins aggressif la prochaine fois


----------



## yret (19 Janvier 2005)

Finalement, l'attente rend un peu les gens nerveux sur ce sujet donc appel au calme et à la sérénité !     

D'autre part, je suis complètement d'accord avec le fait que Powerbook, malgré sa puissance etc, commence à dater et de fait doit évoluer ou diminuer son prix pour correspondre au marché... :mouais:


----------



## hifibuff (19 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil à toi de corrigerlespropos de calvin  Mais ce n'est pas le sujet du fil, d'où monm'enfouchisme
> Essayes d'être moins aggressif la prochaine fois



on verra comment chuis lunné
entierement d accord avec toi Yret...D ailleurs l evolution nedevraitplus trop tarder:cette histoire de fnac et de produits en fin devie me semble etre un indice solide


----------



## A2P (19 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Tudisça au moment de la réception, ou 7 jours APRESlaréception? Parcequesi c'est 7 jours après réception, bon couragepourne pas ouvrirlecolis


euh... je crois que ta réponse est sur la page d'avant ;-)



			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Il faut savoiir qu'on a 7 jours après la récéptionpourannuler sa commande par la VPC... Donc si on est dégouté et bah onpeuxchanger de machine.



++


----------



## arcanthe (19 Janvier 2005)

voila je suis vendeur a boulanger , mon amie lui travaille a la fnac de valence il ma dit : que la nouvelle gamme complete des powerbook g4 allait sortir . l'info ne vient pas de lui mais de la fnac son boss , avec la nouvelle suite ilife , je ne ment pas . il m'avait dit la meme chose quand les ibook s'on sortie avec airport ex...... n'oublier pas que la fnac  veut dire tres gros distributeur apple donc tres au courent


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

arcanthe a dit:
			
		

> voila je suis vendeur a boulanger , mon amie luitravaille a la fnac de valence il ma dit : que la nouvelle gammecomplete des powerbook g4 allait sortir . l'info ne vient pas de luimais de la fnac son boss , avec la nouvelle suite ilife , je ne mentpas . il m'avait dit la meme chose quand les ibook s'on sortie avecairport ex...... n'oublier pas que la fnac veut dire tres grosdistributeur apple donc tres au courent





Je prie pour que tu aies raison  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcanthe (19 Janvier 2005)

plus de paix sur ce forum  , des nouveaux powerbook g4 vont sortir PEACE AND LOVE AND APPLE  je pert la boule :hein: .


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas pour foutre la merde, mais un speed bump de si peux quelques mois avant le G5...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pour foutre la merde, mais un speed bump de si peux quelques mois avant le G5...




Et toi qui ne voulait pas foutre la merde...


----------



## arcanthe (19 Janvier 2005)

il n'y a pas que la fnac de valence , toute les fnac ...

CE SOIR DANS QUI VEUT GAGNER UN POWERBOOK G4... 1ère question : 

Pourquoi toutes les fnac de France arrêtent momentanément de vendre des powerbook g4 ?

                                              réponse : 


car il y a une pénurie de processeurs G4                 car Apple a décidé d'arrêter les portables


car comme d'habitude les nouveaux                        car la pomme est pourrie... 
powerbook G4 sortent



la bonne reponse et   car comme d'habitude les nouveaux powerbook G4 sortent     

j'espere ne pas vous avoir casser les pieds


----------



## arcanthe (19 Janvier 2005)

mais reponse on etait decaller desoler


----------



## Couhoulinn (19 Janvier 2005)

J'espère que si Apple sort de nouveaux powerbooks ceux-ci ne seront pas plus chers que les actuels... Sinon je me rabat sur un iBook 

Un truc marrant : tu lis les premiers posts de ce thread... et tu remarques que les gens parlent de septembre 2004  lol. Certains meurent de faim à force d'attendre une mise à jour du powerbook.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que si Apple sort de nouveaux powerbooks ceux-ci ne seront pas plus chers que les actuels... Sinon je me rabat sur un iBook
> 
> Un truc marrant : tu lis les premiers posts de ce thread... et tu remarques que les gens parlent de septembre 2004  lol. Certains meurent de faim à force d'attendre une mise à jour du powerbook.




Ca, je te le fais pas dire mon vieux.... Je suis de ceux-là !!!


----------



## Couhoulinn (19 Janvier 2005)

j'ai encore le temps, mon achat serait dans un mois et demi... je vais encore m'alimenter jusqu'à la fin février lol


----------



## ederntal (19 Janvier 2005)

arcanthe a dit:
			
		

> plus de paix sur ce forum  , des nouveaux powerbook g4 vont sortir PEACE AND LOVE AND APPLE  je pert la boule :hein: .



La question n'est pas vont-ils sortir ou non... mais QUAND?!!!!


----------



## Pomme (19 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> La question n'est pas vont-ils sortir ou non... mais QUAND?!!!!



Moi je le vois bien le 29 en même temps que la suite ilife,mac mini,etc...   mais ce qui est curieux, c'est que le 29 ça tombe un Samedi! :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> La question n'est pas vont-ils sortir ou non... mais QUAND?!!!!


plutôt: OU ???


----------



## ederntal (19 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le vois bien le 29 en même temps que la suite ilife,mac mini,etc...   mais ce qui est curieux, c'est que le 29 ça tombe un Samedi! :rose:



la suite ilife sort le 22 aux usa officiellement... le 29 c'est ici... et le 22 aussi c'est un samedi... le mardi suivant un pb???


----------



## Pomme (19 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> la suite ilife sort le 22 aux usa officiellement... le 29 c'est ici... et le 22 aussi c'est un samedi... le mardi suivant un pb???



Bon bah, peut-être le 25 alors... :rose:


----------



## Pomme (19 Janvier 2005)

Selon les dernières rumeurs, le G4 serait porté à 1.67GHZ...ça fait long quand même 9 mois pour 167 mhz de plus... :rose:  à moins qu'Apple nous prépare quelque chose de plus balaise!


----------



## Pomme (19 Janvier 2005)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore le temps, mon achat serait dans un mois et demi... je vais encore m'alimenter jusqu'à la fin février lol



Oui il vaut mieux que tu t'alimentes correctement pour tenir un mois et demi!  

A moins que tu ne parles de ton compte en banque!


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Selon les dernières rumeurs, le G4 serait porté à 1.67GHZ...ça fait long quand même 9 mois pour 167 mhz de plus... :rose:  à moins qu'Apple nous prépare quelque chose de plus balaise!



y a pas que ca

DD a 5400 tours en standard aussi

ca ferait 130 euros de gagne !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Janvier 2005)

Et peut être des cartes graphiques plus puissantes pour le futur Tiger


----------



## pim (19 Janvier 2005)

Il me semble que les années impaires, les mises à jour des PB ont lieu en janvier et septembre, et les années paires, une seule mise à jour à lieu en avril :

Avril 2002

Janvier 2003
Septembre 2003

Avril 2004

Janvier 2005 ?
Septembre 2005 ?

Du coup, vu que la suite iLife est dispo le 29 janvier... plus l'absence de Réassort à la Fnac et chez Darty... y'a comme une concordance de signes !

Alors PB légèrement mis à jour (1,5 et 1,67 GHz) le mardi 25 janvier, ou au plus tard le 1er février, et des rumeurs de G5 de plus en plus importantes pour septembre 2005...



			
				PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> de maniere générale, si il y a une upgrade dans les semaines à venir, vous attendrez une mise a jour prochaine (G5) ou vous passez commande?



La prochaine MàJ des PB G4 - si elle a effectivement lieu, soyons prudent car Apple peut aussi surprendre tout le monde par des nouveautés inattendues - et bien cette MàJ sera le meilleur cru du G4 ! Donc je vais sans doute consommer sans modération  :love:


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

si c'est le cas, le site d'apple va etre pris d'assault mardi prochain


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que les années impaires, les mises à jour des PB ont lieu en janvier et septembre, et les années paires, une seule mise à jour à lieu en avril


Si même les profs de physique et chimie se mettent à faire de la voyance, où va-t-on? :rateau:


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2005)

> Il me semble que les années impaires, les mises à jour des PB ont lieu en janvier et septembre, et les années paires, une seule mise à jour à lieu en avril



pitaing chez apple france ils doivent mort de rire grave en lisant ce topic. c est trop terrible les theories qui sortent.ondevrait faire une these sur la revision des powerbook


----------



## pim (20 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Si même les profs de physique et chimie se mettent à faire de la voyance, où va-t-on?



et



			
				fedo a dit:
			
		

> pitaing chez apple france ils doivent mort de rire grave en lisant ce topic. c est trop terrible les theories qui sortent.ondevrait faire une these sur la revision des powerbook



Ok ok je remballe ma théorie à deux balles  :rateau:  :rose: 

Bon de toute façon, restons zen, ils finiront bien par arriver ces PB !


----------



## vg93179 (20 Janvier 2005)

chez apple France, ils savent que quelques jours avant les nouveautés... et a mon avis, ca les fait pas vraiment rire...


----------



## la_chenille (20 Janvier 2005)

la dsppo des powerbuk est  passée de 24h  -à  6-8 jours sur apple store alors que celle des i book n'a pas changé( toujours 24 h). signe- pas signe ? moi je verrais bien le 1er février  bien que j'espère plus tôt. :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Janvier 2005)

la_chenille a dit:
			
		

> la dsppo des powerbuk est passée de 24h -à 6-8 jours sur apple store alors que celle des i book n'a pas changé( toujours 24 h). signe- pas signe ? moi je verrais bien le 1er février bien que j'espère plus tôt. :hein:


Le 1er avril, ce serait pas mal?? Ou mieux, le 29 février  :rateau:


----------



## minime (20 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> et les années paires, une seule mise à jour à lieu en avril



Tu oublies que le Titanium a été revu en avril puis en novembre 2002, depuis plusieurs années Apple faisait deux mises à jour par an&#8230; sauf en 2004. 



			
				Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Selon les dernières rumeurs, le G4 serait porté à 1.67GHZ...ça fait long quand même 9 mois pour 167 mhz de plus... :rose:



Pour leurs prédictions les sites de rumeurs reprennent la fréquence du 7447B, qui doit atteindre 1,667 GHz d'après un document publié par Freescale. Une progression de ±11% est compréhensible pour un processeur toujours produit en 130 nm, dont le procédé de fabrication n'a pas dû beaucoup évoluer même après 9 mois. La montée en fréquence du G4 va se poursuivre, mais avec une nouvelle variante, le 7448 (proc 90 nm, 1 Mo de cache L2, sans doute un bus 200 MHz).

Le 7447B est déjà utilisé par Apple dans le Mac mini (voir dissection sur macnews.de), et par les fabricants de cartes accélératrices ; le 7448 sera disponible en 2005, mais Freescale n'a pas donné de date très précise (premiers exemplaires : 1e moitié 2005, production en volume : 2de moitié).



			
				la_chenille a dit:
			
		

> moi je verrais bien le 1er février bien que j'espère plus tôt. :hein:



On est pas à une semaine près. Si ?


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

la_chenille a dit:
			
		

> la dsppo des powerbuk est passée de 24h -à 6-8 jours sur apple store alors que celle des i book n'a pas changé( toujours 24 h). signe- pas signe ? moi je verrais bien le 1er février bien que j'espère plus tôt. :hein:



ca veut rien dire du tout


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ca veut rien dire du tout



Ou alors les stocks de la gamme actuelle se vident serieusement.   de toutes façons, c'est trop calme, il va forcement se passer quelque chose!


----------



## Piewhy (20 Janvier 2005)

ils vont peut etre sortir un Book mini..... pour prolonger la gamme mac mini 


quand Tiger sort : Book mini G4, Powerbook G5 et iBook G5 pour s'accorder avec la gamme des ordis de bureau....

je divague ou bien..... je fabule


----------



## DKO (20 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors les stocks de la gamme actuelle se vident serieusement.  de toutes façons, c'est trop calme, il va forcement se passer quelque chose!


 
suis d'accord, aux US les PB BTO viennent de passer à 7-10 jours ouvrés alors qu'vant c'était 3.


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> suis d'accord, aux US les PB BTO viennent de passer à 7-10 jours ouvrés alors qu'vant c'était 3.



Ça se confirme!


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

arcanthe a dit:
			
		

> voila je suis vendeur a boulanger , mon amie lui travaille a la fnac de valence il ma dit : que la nouvelle gamme complete des powerbook g4 allait sortir . l'info ne vient pas de lui mais de la fnac son boss , avec la nouvelle suite ilife , je ne ment pas . il m'avait dit la meme chose quand les ibook s'on sortie avec airport ex...... n'oublier pas que la fnac  veut dire tres gros distributeur apple donc tres au courent



Tu n'aurais pas une petite date à nous soumettre à tout hasard!


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

en quoi ca confirme vu que les config standard (sans BTO donc) sont expediees sous 24h


----------



## yret (20 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai qu'une simple augmentation de fréquence ne suffit pas: il faut aussi que la vitesse du bus augmente, la mémoire cache aussi etc...


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

pour le bus a 200 Mhz c'est pas pour tout de suite
la cache non plus

ce sera pour la prochaine version dual core


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'une simple augmentation de fréquence ne suffit pas: il faut aussi que la vitesse du bus augmente, la mémoire cache aussi etc...



Clair qu'un dual-core avec le bus ri-di-cule du G4 ça me fait assez marrer. Un bus digne d'un premier P3.


----------



## SuperCed (20 Janvier 2005)

L'info est la depuis tellement longtemps...

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=74310&page=5&pp=20



			
				SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Les Powerbook G4 7448 arrivent fin Janvier.




Et les prochains iBook arrivent vers le 20 avril.


----------



## SuperCed (20 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Clair qu'un dual-core avec le bus ri-di-cule du G4 ça me fait assez marrer. Un bus digne d'un premier P3.



Je ne suis pas trop d'accord. un dual core avec un bus actuel et un peu plus de cache donnerait de très bons résultats, de l'ordre d'un facteur 1.8 sur toutes les applis multi-thread, voire même un peu plus.

Il suffit de comparer le Dual Core à un bipro classique. D'ailleurs, un bicore n'est qu'un bi pro sur le même support avec un système d'échange très rapide et dédié entre les 2 processeurs.

Donc dans tous les cas, c'est mieux qu'un bi pro G4 classique.

Cela dit, je doute qu'on en voit dans la prochaine génération de PowerBook. Qui dit Dual Core dit aussi double consomation.


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2005)

> Cela dit, je doute qu'on en voit dans la prochaine génération de PowerBook. Qui dit Dual Core dit aussi double consomation.   	Aujourd'hui 14h12



au risque de me repeter faut arreter le delire dual core tout de suite parce que non seulement la consommation explose mais aussi le degagement de chaleur (cf Smithfield d Intel qui explose tous les record de conso et de chaleur). bref un dual core dans un portable c est loin d etre fait.

simplement chez apple ils ont interet a se remuer parce que chez toshiba et samsung ils sont en train de sortir une nouvelle gamme de portable super fin et terrible base sur le sonoma d Intel.

voyez donc ca


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Aller, on imagine bien qu'il est hors de question de diminuer l'autonomie d'une machine, donc ca compromet pas mal d'hypothèse.
Dans la mise a niveau, es-ce qu'on aura pas une dalle dure comme les Sony, vu qu'Apple et Sony sont partenaires ???
Une augmentation du proc, plus de ram en série, un SD révisé, bref ce genre de trucs.
Et peut etre de meilleures CG


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

bizarrement, sony reserve ses dalles dures pour ses propres ecrans LCD de bureau et sinon, sa dalle black onyx pour ses portables

on est pas pret de les voir sur d'autres machines.... malheureusement

mais c'est vrai qu'une dalle renforce par une couche protectrice sera pas en trop pour un portable de ce prix...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> au risque de me repeter faut arreter le delire dual core tout de suite parce que non seulement la consommation explose mais aussi le degagement de chaleur (cf Smithfield d Intel qui explose tous les record de conso et de chaleur). bref un dual core dans un portable c est loin d etre fait.
> 
> simplement chez apple ils ont interet a se remuer parce que chez toshiba et samsung ils sont en train de sortir une nouvelle gamme de portable super fin et terrible base sur le sonoma d Intel.
> 
> voyez donc ca




Ouais, d'un autre côté... pouah !!!!! ce qu'ils sont moches !!!!! Ca vaut pas un mac....


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Janvier 2005)

Moi ce que j'attends le plus dans la mise à niveau c'est un upgrade du disque dur (5400?) et la carte video à 128Mo et 512 Mo en standard, le G4 tourne déjà bien alors 167 Mhz de plus ça va pas changer grand chose ...


----------



## fedo (20 Janvier 2005)

> Ouais, d'un autre côté... pouah !!!!! ce qu'ils sont moches !!!!! Ca vaut pas un mac...



toshiba c est pas super au niveu des portables mais samsung c est franchement pas mal. certes niveau esthetique c est pas un powerbook m enfin ce samsung je le trouve pas mal. et a mon avis je suis pas le seul a le penser alors chez apple MOVE ON guys


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

effectivement un DD 5400 tr d'origine ce serait top, avec de plus grosses capacités, genre 60, 80 et 100Go
et le 7200 tr en option.
Pour la ram 512Mo de base comme pour les PB 17", ce serait top.

Et l'écran avec une dalle moins fragile comme sur les Sony ou Toshiba actuel.


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2005)

Info relayée par macBidouille:

les powerbook sont passés en statut "pas de réassort." dans les FNAC. (en clair, on vend ce qui reste en stock mais on ne se réapprovisionne pas).

On peut en déduire soit qu'Apple ne livre plus la gamme actuelle aux revendeurs, soit que la FNAC a décidé de ne plus vendre de powerbook... choisissez l'option qui vous convient.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Info relayée par macBidouille:
> 
> les powerbook sont passés en statut "pas de réassort." dans les FNAC. (en clair, on vend ce qui reste en stock mais on ne se réapprovisionne pas).
> 
> On peut en déduire soit qu'Apple ne livre plus la gamme actuelle aux revendeurs, soit que la FNAC a décidé de ne plus vendre de powerbook... choisissez l'option qui vous convient.



Aller, on va croire en le renouvellement de la gamme actuelle.
Avec de superbes options


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Janvier 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Info relayée par macBidouille:
> 
> les powerbook sont passés en statut "pas de réassort." dans les FNAC. (en clair, on vend ce qui reste en stock mais on ne se réapprovisionne pas).
> 
> On peut en déduire soit qu'Apple ne livre plus la gamme actuelle aux revendeurs, soit que la FNAC a décidé de ne plus vendre de powerbook... choisissez l'option qui vous convient.


Je vais peut être te décevoir, mais ça fait 2 pages qu'on en parle  Bon ceci dit, si tu le dit aussi, ça ajoute du crédit à la chose


----------



## ederntal (20 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ca veut rien dire du tout



Moi je dis c'est bon signe!!!


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> 3 semaines de delai ?
> 
> moi ca s'affiche 9-11 jours



Que disent tes délais de livraison à ce jour Calvin?


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Que disent tes délais de livraison à ce jour Calvin?



la meme chose que chez toi si tu prends la peine d'aller voir sur le site d'apple


----------



## RainMan (20 Janvier 2005)

6/8 jours en BTO chez moi.


----------



## theo25 (20 Janvier 2005)

Si les prochains powerbooks sont des g4 avec 167mHz de plus, ils auront tout de même mis beaucoup de temps pour une si petite montée en fréquence.
J'espère que nous aurons droit à autre chose.


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> la meme chose que chez toi si tu prends la peine d'aller voir sur le site d'apple



oups, je croyais que tu avais passé commande!


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

non j'avais juste fait une simulation pour voir ce qui s'affichait


moi j'attends que la bete sorte pour commander


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

theo25 a dit:
			
		

> Si les prochains powerbooks sont des g4 avec 167mHz de plus, ils auront tout de même mis beaucoup de temps pour une si petite montée en fréquence.
> J'espère que nous aurons droit à autre chose.



salut

si tu avais lu ce qui s'est dit dernierement et lu les articles qui paraissent sur de nombreux sites, tu saurais que l'upgrade ne concerne pas qu'un gain de 167 Mhz...


----------



## theo25 (20 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> si tu avais lu ce qui s'est dit dernierement et lu les articles qui paraissent sur de nombreux sites, tu saurais que l'upgrade ne concerne pas qu'un gain de 167 Mhz...



Oui, il y aura en plus un disque dur plus rapide et une carte video plus costaud. Mais bon, pourquoi ne pas avoir sorti une telle machine plus tôt (par exemple avant noël).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

theo25 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y aura en plus un disque dur plus rapide et une carte video plus costaud. Mais bon, pourquoi ne pas avoir sorti une telle machine plus tôt (par exemple avant noël).



effectivement, si les modifs ne concernent que ce qui est cité, alors c un peu dommage, ils auraient pu faire le boom de noel.


----------



## yret (20 Janvier 2005)

Allez, il faut lâcher le morceau ! 

Apple profite du Powerbook pour lancer le "G6 mobilo" à 2GHz, 1Go de RAM, DD 120Go à 7200 trs/min, bus à 600Mhz, 2Mo de cache L3, dalle 15 et 17" en 2560 x 1600, 3 ports USB 2, 2 ports firewire 800, lecteur de cartes SD,MMC, etc...carte video ATI radeon 9900 128Mo...     

Non! Non ! ne me frappez pas ! j'ai envie de rêver...encore un peu...    :rateau:


----------



## arcanthe (20 Janvier 2005)

pourquoi pas un x700 mobility , qui coute moin cher a produire qu'un radeon 9700 m , possible .... une 1ere du pci ex dans un powerbook g4


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

arcanthe a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas un x700 mobility , qui coute moin cher a produire qu'un radeon 9700 m , possible .... une 1ere du pci ex dans un powerbook g4



parce que le chip ne gere pas le pci express


----------



## DKO (21 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ca veut rien dire du tout


 
Sur le store US La dispo des 12" est passée à 3-jours (avant 24h) et lla dispo des 15 et 17" est passée à 7-10 jours (avant 24h) ça veut toujours rien dire ?


----------



## vincmyl (21 Janvier 2005)

Ca veut dire NOUVEAUTES


----------



## Caster (21 Janvier 2005)

plus que quelques jours avant les annonces ..... peut-être mardi prochain ... Apple aime bien les mardis


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

vu l'acharnement d'apple contre nick de plume, je me demande si le retard du powerbook par rapport a macworld etait pas une vieille rancoeur de steve juste pour faire chier et pour faire taire les rumeurs de thinksecret...

la question a ete survolee sur bloomberg


----------



## ederntal (21 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> vu l'acharnement d'apple contre nick de plume, je me demande si le retard du powerbook par rapport a macworld etait pas une vieille rancoeur de steve juste pour faire chier et pour faire taire les rumeurs de thinksecret...
> 
> la question a ete survolee sur bloomberg



mouai  

en partant sur ce principe si on a pas encore de powermac G5 c'est a cause de decoris qui avait predis qu'il sortirai... ca a faché steve et il a repoussé sa sortie de 2 ans ;-)


----------



## DKO (21 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> vu l'acharnement d'apple contre nick de plume, je me demande si le retard du powerbook par rapport a macworld etait pas une vieille rancoeur de steve juste pour faire chier et pour faire taire les rumeurs de thinksecret...
> 
> la question a ete survolee sur bloomberg


 
c'est pas avec de la rancoeur qu'on fait du bon business ...


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas avec de la rancoeur qu'on fait du bon business ...





quand je dis "je", je transpose les propos d'un journaliste sur bloomberg


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Franchement, je ne vois pas trop quelles pourrait etre les modifs, et Steeve ne peut pas sortir une machine avec peu de modif, ce ne serait pas rentable, ou du moins, ca ne ferait pas une bonne pub, alors je pense qu'il faut surprendre.
Et avec le mac mini, il a surptis tout le monde.
Alors je pense qu'on peut encore attendre avant d'etre surpris, car il ne veut pas nous tuer d'un coup, mais a petit feu.


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

bon la prochaine fois que je regarde bloomberg, j'evite d'en reparler...


----------



## vg93179 (21 Janvier 2005)

A la Fnac Chatelet, le vendeur semble dire qu'une nouvelle gamme de PB serait dispo (en stock) avant le 15 février...


----------



## DKO (21 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> quand je dis "je", je transpose les propos d'un journaliste sur bloomberg


 
Eh keep cool c'est pas une attaque personnelle


----------



## dvd (21 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bizarrement, sony reserve ses dalles dures pour ses propres ecrans LCD de bureau et sinon, sa dalle black onyx pour ses portables
> 
> on est pas pret de les voir sur d'autres machines.... malheureusement
> 
> mais c'est vrai qu'une dalle renforce par une couche protectrice sera pas en trop pour un portable de ce prix...


 
c'est clair que la qualité des ecrans X Black LCD est renversante.. a quand une qualité équivalente sur Mac?


----------



## pitoupharma (21 Janvier 2005)

le soir de la presentation a sf j'était en présence de vendeurs qui ne font que du mac et ils avaient eu des consignes d'apple france (enfin des consignes...il ne faut pas le prendre aussi directement)comme quoi il ne fallais plus stoker des powerbooks.....d'ou une petite (demi ) surprise le soir venu en ne venant rien voir du coté portable....pour le moment
il n'empeche ils arrrivent mardi c'est presque sur mais malheureusement le g5...
enfin j'ai lu il y  a un semaine un article qui parlais de la construction d'une deuxieme usine ibm (de processeurs) pour 2.5 milliards de dolards pres de new york pour assurer une meilleure distribution suite aux retards passés et a la demande a venir du "cell" de la ps3 et des powerpc d'apple.
esperons qu'il sorte un jour celui (le g5) la car meme si certains vont ressortir des truc du genre le g4 il est pas si mal (forcement il en on un et moi aussi)il date un peu et apple reste pour moi une entreprise qui inove et pas qui regresse...mais il faut etre conscient de leur position difficile qui les fait tant dépendre d'ibm par exemple...


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> A la Fnac Chatelet, le vendeur semble dire qu'une nouvelle gamme de PB serait dispo (en stock) avant le 15 février...



la fnac est tjrs a la bourre pour recevoir les nouveaux modeles

si tu veux l'avoir avant, passes par l'applestore


----------



## DKO (21 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> la fnac est tjrs a la bourre pour recevoir les nouveaux modeles
> 
> si tu veux l'avoir avant, passes par l'applestore


 
C'est clair, pis à la FNAC ils sont pas toujours cool ...


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, pis à la FNAC ils sont pas toujours cool ...




ca depend des fnac faut pas generaliser car y a des clients parfois tres cons aussi


----------



## DKO (21 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ca depend des fnac faut pas generaliser car y a des clients parfois tres cons aussi


 
Ouais mais un client qui vient acheter du Mac c'est forcément pas un con


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Allez, il est temps qu'Apple nous soulage et nous dise ce que sera la nouvelle gamme des PB.


----------



## sioux (21 Janvier 2005)

l'info chez IC, c'est que le nouveau powerbook va sortir en G4, avec une petite augmentation de la fréquence, un graveur + et -, et une nouvelle carte vidéo - point barre


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon rien de neuf en somme. On attend ces petites modifications depuis novembre, donc :



			
				sioux a dit:
			
		

> l'info chez IC, c'est que le nouveau powerbook va sortir en G4, avec une petite augmentation de la fréquence,


 Il a donc toujours du mal à monter en puissance le G4, même pour 0,17 ghz il a fallut attendre 8 mois



			
				sioux a dit:
			
		

> un graveur + et -, et une nouvelle carte vidéo - point barre


 c'est pas ces deux points qui doivent poser beaucoup de problème en appro.

Les bonnes nouvelles : c'est pour bientôt , et on en a peut être finit avec le G4


La mauvaise, rien ne dit que les appro pour le G5 vont être mieux, on attend le 3 ghz que depuis 8 mois  

A bientôt    sur PB

Laurent


----------



## dscteddy (21 Janvier 2005)

Ouais un G5 demain mais avec 9 mois d'attente pour la livraison, comme ça tout le monde est contant


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> l'info chez IC, c'est que le nouveau powerbook va sortir en G4, avec une petite augmentation de la fréquence, un graveur + et -, et une nouvelle carte vidéo - point barre




ils sont bien braves chez IC, ils sont connectes a internet donc ils ont la presse web c'est tout

a part ca ils en savent pas plus...

samedi dernier j'ai ete chez IC, ils ont meme pas ete foutu de me dire si la dalle etait la meme sur l'ibook 12 et  le pb 12...


en plus si on s'en refere aux rumeurs, il n'a jamais ete question d'une nouvelle carte video


----------



## theo25 (21 Janvier 2005)

Si il y a une petite augmentation de fréquence, l'appro sera très rapide. 
Si les G5 sortent à l'appel expo le délais de livraison sera de 2 mois.
Donc pour résumé, il se sera écoulé 9 mois entre les deux sorties. Cela fait tout de même pas mal de temps.
Donc pour la personne qui utilise le PB G4 pour faire du word, excel, de l'internet, de l'iPhoto et de l'iMovie cet ordinateur est bien suffisant. De plus, le gain avec le G5 ne sera pas flagrant pour ces applications -> autant acheter un PB G4 à 1,7gHz.


----------



## Piewhy (21 Janvier 2005)

Think secret réaffirme aujourdh'ui qu'il y aura bien un speedbumb pour les powerbooks le 25 janvier ou le 2 fevrier au plus tards... (le site de rumeur parle également du nouvel iPod mini et de l'iPod 5G)

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0501briefly2.html


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

terrible


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Think secret réaffirme aujourdh'ui qu'il y aura bien un speedbumb pour les powerbooks le 25 janvier ou le 2 fevrier au plus tards... (le site de rumeur parle également du nouvel iPod mini et de l'iPod 5G)
> 
> http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0501briefly2.html



J'espère qu'ils ont raison cette fois... :mouais:


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

oh que oui ils ont raison

les appro ont ete arretes dans beaucoup de pays

y a plus de doutes maintenant


par contre, on croise les doigts pour que les prix baisseront un peu comme a l'accoutumee


----------



## Alexandre.H (22 Janvier 2005)

j'espère surtout que ma commande en attente d'un powerbook 15" 1,5GHz soit modifiée par apple pour que j'ai le nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Et bien, s'ils ont raison, je serai enfin prêt à switcher !!! Parce qu'y en a marre d'attendre, hein !


----------



## Caster (22 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> j'espère surtout que ma commande en attente d'un powerbook 15" 1,5GHz soit modifiée par apple pour que j'ai le nouveau



dans tous les cas .... tu peux toujours réexpédier la machine à Apple ... puis tu commandes la nouvelle 
Moi à ta place je téléphonerai à Apple, pour leur demander de mettre en stand by ton PB pour 1 semaine ... après quoi, tout devrait être clair


----------



## ederntal (22 Janvier 2005)

theo25 a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour la personne qui utilise le PB G4 pour faire du word, excel, de l'internet, de l'iPhoto et de l'iMovie cet ordinateur est bien suffisant



Et meme du Photoshop, du Indesign, du Illustrator, du FCP... ne mettons pas le G4 comme processeur uniqueent grand public!


----------



## calvin (22 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> dans tous les cas .... tu peux toujours réexpédier la machine à Apple ... puis tu commandes la nouvelle
> Moi à ta place je téléphonerai à Apple, pour leur demander de mettre en stand by ton PB pour 1 semaine ... après quoi, tout devrait être clair




Caster a raison, cela dit, il faut savoir que ca prendra une dizaine de jours au total en comprenant la reexpedition et le traitement informatique et logistique pour te faire rembourser


----------



## Alexandre.H (22 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> Caster a raison, cela dit, il faut savoir que ca prendra une dizaine de jours au total en comprenant la reexpedition et le traitement informatique et logistique pour te faire rembourser



Je l'ai pris en connaissance de cause. je savais très bien qu'ils allaient le mettre à jour et que j'aurais quand même le nouveau. Pour preuve, ma commande n'est envoyée que le 7 février...
Donc j'ai confiance.


----------



## Pomme (22 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai pris en connaissance de cause. je savais très bien qu'ils allaient le mettre à jour et que j'aurais quand même le nouveau. Pour preuve, ma commande n'est envoyée que le 7 février...
> Donc j'ai confiance.



Tu as passée ta commande quand?


----------



## zutalors (22 Janvier 2005)

ouais, je ne me firai pas seulement à une date. tu devrais passer un coup de fil


----------



## calvin (22 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> je savais très bien qu'ils allaient le mettre à jour et que j'aurais quand même le nouveau.



tu es medium ?


----------



## hifibuff (22 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tu es medium ?



A mon avis il a simplement regarde la facon dont Apple gere les commandes quand l update est sur le point d arriver...Neanmoins c est vrai que ce n est pas une science exacte non plus : la prudence est  de mise!


----------



## calvin (22 Janvier 2005)

ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on ne peut pas commander une semaine avant un update et etre sur a 100% qu'apple enverra une nouvelle machine


----------



## Alexandre.H (22 Janvier 2005)

barf, franchement après 9 mois d'attentes de la mise à jour, on m'annonce un délai de 2-3 semaines, si ça ne sent pas la mise à jour. et puis nombreux sont les témoignages des personnes qui se sont vus mettre à jour leur commande à de telles périodes charnières.


----------



## ederntal (22 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> barf, franchement après 9 mois d'attentes de la mise à jour, on m'annonce un délai de 2-3 semaines, si ça ne sent pas la mise à jour. et puis nombreux sont les témoignages des personnes qui se sont vus mettre à jour leur commande à de telles périodes charnières.




et si il y avait aussi une baisse de prix... serais-tu remboursé ?


----------



## Alexandre.H (22 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> et si il y avait aussi une baisse de prix... serais-tu remboursé ?



arf, j'ai pris le 15" haut de gamme blindé en options, ils ont intérêt à être gentils avec moi ;-)


----------



## Fran6 (22 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre, rien ne dit que tu auras la nouvelle machine, il faut qu'ils écoulent les derniers modèles de la version actuelle. De plus, si tu commandes un PB avec une config spéciale, genre la carte graphique de 128Mo, tu as toujours une attente de 2-3 semaines, même hors période d'"update machines". Donc si j'étais toi, je passerais quand même un petit coup de fil chez nos amis d'Apple. Ca ne coûte rien et ça peut rapporter gros....

Bon week-end

Guinouss


----------



## yret (22 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, l'appel est gratuit ! donc, il serait plus que souhaitable de vérifier ! 0.800.046.046...


----------



## calvin (22 Janvier 2005)

a noel aussi puis juste avant macworld aussi ca sentait l'update et les delais etaient parfois aussi longs

et pourtant, y a pas eu de nouvelles machines

edental a raison, y a encore plein de machines a ecouler

ne reves pas d'avance que tu auras une nouvelle machine, tu risques de tomber de haut




 par contre, rien a voir avec ton histoire, mais je suis passe dans 2 fnac cet aprem et j'ai eu la surprise de voir des modeles d'expo vendus avec une remise mais remisé sur l'ancien prix !
ils se foutent vraiment de la gueule du monde !
certains accessoires sont toujours a l'ancien prix comme la borne airport express et que je demande si le prix va etre aligne sur les prix d'apple, on me dit non

la seule bonne surprise, c'est d'avoir vu les hauts parleurs JBL creature en noir, elles sont super belles


----------



## Alexandre.H (22 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, l'appel est gratuit ! donc, il serait plus que souhaitable de vérifier ! 0.800.046.046...



tant qu'ils n'ont pas été mis à jour, je n'ai pas de réelle raison de les appeller. et puis je ne vais pas pleurer pour 167MHz de plus...   quoi qu'il en soit, ils ne l'envoient que le 7 février, j'ai le temps de voir venir


----------



## Pomme (22 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'ils n'ont pas été mis à jour, je n'ai pas de réelle raison de les appeller. et puis je ne vais pas pleurer pour 167MHz de plus...   quoi qu'il en soit, ils ne l'envoient que le 7 février, j'ai le temps de voir venir



Oui c'est sur que cette évolution est bien légère, d'ailleurs, j'ai moi aussi commandé le p'tit 12' pour ma femme le 20...ils m'annoncent la livraison le 01 Février.


----------



## Alexandre.H (23 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'ils n'ont pas été mis à jour, je n'ai pas de réelle raison de les appeller. et puis je ne vais pas pleurer pour 167MHz de plus...   quoi qu'il en soit, ils ne l'envoient que le 7 février, j'ai le temps de voir venir



en fait, il y a un truc qui me ferait pleurer si je n'ai pas le nouveau powerbook: que la mémoire cache de niveau 2 soit doublée...   enfin, on verra bien!


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> en fait, il y a un truc qui me ferait pleurer si je n'ai pas le nouveau powerbook: que la mémoire cache de niveau 2 soit doublée...  enfin, on verra bien!




tu te renseignes un peu sur le materiel que tu achetes ?

l'update est un G4 de meme type, avec une frequence plus elevee, c'est tout, pk y aurait-il plus de cache ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tu te renseignes un peu sur le materiel que tu achetes ?
> 
> l'update est un G4 de meme type, avec une frequence plus elevee, c'est tout, pk y aurait-il plus de cache ?


Tu travaille chez Apple? T'es medium? On en sait rien de l'update a part des rumeurs qui trainent depuis 6 mois 

Donc inutile de s'énerver sur le monsieur


----------



## Alexandre.H (23 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Tu travaille chez Apple? T'es medium? On en sait rien de l'update a part des rumeurs qui trainent depuis 6 mois
> 
> Donc inutile de s'énerver sur le monsieur



j'allais le dire...


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Tu travaille chez Apple? T'es medium? On en sait rien de l'update a part des rumeurs qui trainent depuis 6 mois
> 
> Donc inutile de s'énerver sur le monsieur



parce que toutes les rumeurs qui circulent et dieu sait que thinksecret s'est rarement trompe ces derniers temps, indiquent une hausse de frequence sur un proc tjrs grave avec la meme "epaisseur", et donc, on ne change pas de type de processeur et donc pas de cache supplementaire, c'est une question de logique


----------



## Pomme (23 Janvier 2005)

Allons,allons, relax et attendons de voir Mardi ce qui ce passera...


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

il suffit de regarder sur le site de freescale les specs des chips pour voir qu'il n'y aura pas de cache supplementaire


----------



## Alexandre.H (23 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> il suffit de regarder sur le site de freescale les specs des chips pour voir qu'il n'y aura pas de cache supplementaire


il pourraient très bien en remettre un de niveau 3 comme avant.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> il pourraient très bien en remettre un de niveau 3 comme avant.


Nop les 744x ne supportent pas la L3 comme les 745x.


----------



## yret (23 Janvier 2005)

Mais à la dernière mise à jour d'avril 2004, LA CACHE avait bien été modifiée...


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

pas le meme chip a l'epoque


----------



## Pomme (23 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nop les 744x ne supportent pas la L3 comme les 745x.



Si Mr Moquette le dit, c'est que ça doit être vrai!


----------



## yret (23 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de me promener sur www.fnac.com, et on peut constater que certains powerbooks sont toujours disponibles sous 24h et d'autres sous 4 à 8 jours...alors ?


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me promener sur www.fnac.com, et on peut constater que certains powerbooks sont toujours disponibles sous 24h et d'autres sous 4 à 8 jours...alors ?




ils ont encore du stock a ecouler, c'est tout


----------



## Alexandre.H (23 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> il suffit de regarder sur le site de freescale les specs des chips pour voir qu'il n'y aura pas de cache supplementaire



en regardant, ces fameuses spécifications sur le site de Freescale, aucun processeur ne peut dépasser 1420 MHz... On en est à 1500 sur les PowerBook G4...  Et DePlume nous en prévoit 1670...

Donc je ne crois pas trop à ce qu'on peut voir sur leur site. Je doute qu'ils fournissent gentiment toutes les informations sur leurs processeurs.


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

c'est bon laisses tomber

si tu es convaincu tant mieux


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon laisses tomber
> 
> si tu es convaincu tant mieux



Les cartes sonnet à 1,7 Ghz sont basées sur le 7447. Tant qu'à parler de sources autant donner un lien qui colle avec sa phrase.

Donc soit ce sera un 7448 avec 1 Mo de cache L2 comme le préconise SuperCed, soit un 7447 avec 512 Ko de L2.


----------



## Alexandre.H (23 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les cartes sonnet à 1,7 Ghz sont basées sur le 7447. Tant qu'à parler de sources autant donner un lien qui colle avec sa phrase.
> 
> Donc soit ce sera un 7448 avec 1 Mo de cache L2 comme le préconise SuperCed, soit un 7447 avec 512 Ko de L2.



sais-tu où l'on peut avoir des informations sur ce fameux 7448? Le site de freescale s'arrête au 7447A.

[edit]

google est mon ami 
j'ai trouvé ce pdf: MPC7448FACT.pdf 

[/edit]


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

Superced est medium aussi ?  decidement...


----------



## Gregg (23 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> Superced est medium aussi ?  decidement...



Surtout les dernières rumeurs qu'il a fait dernièrement ...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> Superced est medium aussi ?  decidement...





			
				calvin a dit:
			
		

> parce que toutes les rumeurs qui circulent et dieu sait que thinksecret s'est rarement trompe ces derniers temps, indiquent une hausse de frequence sur un proc tjrs grave avec la meme "epaisseur", et donc, on ne change pas de type de processeur et donc pas de cache supplementaire, c'est une question de logique



Justement ThinkSecret ne précise pas si c'est du 90 ou 130 µm, mais bon.

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0501expo5.html

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0501briefly2.html


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

si le 12" obtient le proc a 1.5 (qui equipe actuellement le 15 et 17" haut de gamme), ce serait toujours du 130

non?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> si le 12" obtient le proc a 1.5 (qui equipe actuellement le 15 et 17" haut de gamme), ce serait toujours du 130
> 
> non?


Qui te dis que ce sera celui-là ? C'est possible, oui, mais l'inverse aussi, vu que le 7448 est annoncé démarrer à 1.5 Ghz. Je ne vois pas de rapport direct entre fréquence et épaisseur/type de cpu.


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

me suis mal exprime qd je parlais d'epaisseur, je voulais parler de la finesse de gravure


la gravure a pourtant une importance capitale sur l'architecture du proc, sur des effets electriques, thermiques et egalement la frequence...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> me suis mal exprime qd je parlais d'epaisseur, je voulais parler de la finesse de gravure
> 
> 
> la gravure a pourtant une importance capitale sur l'architecture du proc, sur des effets electriques, thermiques et egalement la frequence...


On parlait de la même chose, si les nouveaux ont du 130 nm ce serait des 7447 un peu plus rapide, si ils seront en 90 nm, des 7448, avec l'avantage de la L2 et un bus un peu plus rapide a 200 Mhz. Bref bon HS.


----------



## Caster (23 Janvier 2005)

Plus que 2 jours à attendre avant la màj ...... je l'ai vu dans mon café ce matin


----------



## pim (23 Janvier 2005)

Le 7447 à 130 nm et le 7448 à 90 nm sont-ils dispos à l'heure actuelle ?

Parce que, à part la dispo du processeur, rien ne pourrait empécher que ce soit un 7448, la phrase suivante issue du fichier MPC7448FACT.pdf semble indiquer que le changement de processeur est très simple:



> The MPC7448 is pin compatible with Freescale?s MPC7447 and MPC7447A PowerPC products, offering an easy upgrade path to better system performance.



La disponibilité du nouveau processeur pourrait expliquer le "retard" dans la mise à jour des PB...


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

et toi tu en deduis que c'est "tres simple" ? :mouais:

c'est ce qu'on appelle des termes d'argumentaire marketing...

on met en avant les qualites et les avantages du produit

dans la realite, ca suppose qd meme des changements structurels dans les chaines de montage, adapter la carte mere en consequence etc...


tu ne fais que juste remplacer un chip ou un proc surtout qd ca concerne un portable !


----------



## yret (23 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu en deduis que c'est "tres simple" ? :mouais:
> 
> c'est ce qu'on appelle des termes d'argumentaire marketing...
> 
> ...



Apparemment, il va vraiment falloir que le nouveau powerbook sorte vite pour au moins une personne !    

Tu en a besoin sinon cela va être une psychanalyse...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, il va vraiment falloir que le nouveau powerbook sorte vite pour au moins une personne !
> 
> Tu en a besoin sinon cela va être une *psychanalyse*...


On m'a demandé? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

J'ai du mal à croire à de grosses annonces matérielles pro avant la sortie de Tiger, à moins que Cupertino soit réellement perserse et ingrate avec ses fidèles clients...


----------



## ederntal (23 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal à croire à de grosses annonces matérielles pro avant la sortie de Tiger, à moins que Cupertino soit réellement perserse et ingrate avec ses fidèles clients...




???


----------



## Alexandre.H (23 Janvier 2005)

Le pdf que je vous indiqué plus haut est assez intéressant: en autre, le 7448 supporte un bus à 200 MHz. Si en soit ce n'est pas une révolution par rapport au G5, c'est tout de même très intéressant. Sans compter la gravure en 90nm, le cache L2 de 1Mo et la vitesse minimale de 1,5 GHz. 
Par contre, je n'arrive pas à savoir combien d'étages comporte le pipeline, ni le nombre de pipelines (un par unité d'exécution?).

un pdf encore plus complet: MPC7450UM.pdf


----------



## Caster (23 Janvier 2005)

J'attends de voir le modèle 12" .... ses performanes, son autonomie .... son poids et son prix par rapport à l'iBook 12".


----------



## pim (23 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> un pdf encore plus complet: MPC7450UM.pdf



Avec le chapitre 1 qui commence page 57, sur un total de 932 pages, c'est sûr que là pour le coup ça va être complet  :rateau:  Bizarre, je préférais les deux pages proposées un peu plus haut...  :hein: 

Petit extrait de la page 127 :



> Differences Between MPC7447A and MPC7448 [...]  are feature improvements (larger 1-Mbyte L2 cache, expanded DFS capability, L2 data ECC).  Some are performance changes: improvements (second store miss) or changes necessary for  feature improvements (extended L2 pipeline).



C'est grave docteur ?  :rateau:

Le "expanded DFS capability" dont ils parlent, c'est la possibilité visiblement de faire tourner l'engin au quart ou à la moitié de sa fréquence, pour économiser l'énergie. Cool ! :love:


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2005)

Un petit tour de "chauffe" pour le G5....


----------



## Alexandre.H (24 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Avec le chapitre 1 qui commence page 57, sur un total de 932 pages, c'est sûr que là pour le coup ça va être complet  :rateau:  Bizarre, je préférais les deux pages proposées un peu plus haut...  :hein:



  belle bête ce pdf!!!


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

delais sur le store passé a 5 jours


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis passe dans 2 fnac cet aprem et j'ai eu la surprise de voir des modeles d'expo vendus avec une remise mais remisé sur l'ancien prix !
> ils se foutent vraiment de la gueule du monde !
> certains accessoires sont toujours a l'ancien prix comme la borne airport express et que je demande si le prix va etre aligne sur les prix d'apple, on me dit non
> 
> la seule bonne surprise, c'est d'avoir vu les hauts parleurs JBL creature en noir, elles sont super belles


 
Moi aussi je suis passé à la Fnac Chatelet samedi et les PB d'expo étaient en vente. Un autre truc qui m'a impressionné c'est le monde qu'il y avait sur le stand Apple, les vendeurs ne fournissaient pas.


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

Autre info, les délais pour les PB sur le Store ont diminué, alors update pour demain ?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (24 Janvier 2005)

A voir l'ambiance ici, si c'est pas pour demain MiniMe va avoir du travail dans la semaine qui vient  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Alexandre.H (24 Janvier 2005)

je sens la petite update pour demain, reste plus qu'à prédire l'heure!


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> je sens la petite update pour demain, reste plus qu'à prédire l'heure!


 
dans la matinée comme d'hab


----------



## Fran6 (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> A voir l'ambiance ici, si c'est pas pour demain MiniMe va avoir du travail dans la semaine qui vient



Les nerfs sont mis à rude épreuve, ça risque de faire mal pendant un petit moment encore si y a rien demain.....FOR SURE !!!!


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Les nerfs sont mis à rude épreuve, ça risque de faire mal pendant un petit moment encore si y a rien demain.....FOR SURE !!!!


 
C'est clair on va faire peter le thread si y'a rien demain    on en est déjà à près de 900 posts !


----------



## Alexandre.H (24 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> dans la matinée comme d'hab



ah non! c'est pas assez précis!!   et puis quelle matinée? celle des américains ou celle des fromages qui puent?


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> ah non! c'est pas assez précis!!  et puis quelle matinée? celle des américains ou celle des fromages qui puent?


 
Celle des fromages qui puent  

Bon aller je me lancer, moi je dis que le Store serza fermé à partir de 9 heures (heure de Paris)


----------



## Alexandre.H (24 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> Celle des fromages qui puent
> 
> Bon aller je me lancer, moi je dis que le Store serza fermé à partir de 9 heures (heure de Paris)



vi mais 9h chez nous, ça fait... tard dans la nuit chez les buveurs de coca???


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> vi mais 9h chez nous, ça fait... tard dans la nuit chez les buveurs de coca???


 
Ben oui minuit à Cupertino ...


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2005)

Ouahou !!! Quelle excitation ?!?  :rateau: 

On pourra peut-être atteindre les 1000 posts si ce n'est pas pour demain !    

Euh , désolé pour les ames sensibles... :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Moi ça m'excite pas du tout, une mise à jour mineure alors que les machines grand public en sont déjà au G5... Je vais pas lacher mes 2800 euros pour un G4...


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça m'excite pas du tout, une mise à jour mineure alors que les machines grand public en sont déjà au G5... Je vais pas lacher mes 2800 euros pour un G4...


 
entre un PB G4 rodé et un PB G5 hypothétique et certainement pas au top en rev. A mon choix est vitre fait : PB G4:love:


----------



## Piewhy (24 Janvier 2005)

si seulement les prix pouvaient baisser un peu ce serait le panard


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça m'excite pas du tout, une mise à jour mineure alors que les machines grand public en sont déjà au G5... Je vais pas lacher mes 2800 euros pour un G4...




de toute facon, tu comptes acheter un powerbook ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon, tu comptes acheter un powerbook ou pas ?


 
Oui, mais sur la base actuelle de la gamme, quitte à avoir un portable pas plus rapide que mon emac, au niveau qualité/prix/durabilité/avenir je ne peux m'acheter qu'un PB 12 pouces, et quand il auran Panther et Ilife05...


----------



## Pomme (24 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça m'excite pas du tout, une mise à jour mineure alors que les machines grand public en sont déjà au G5... Je vais pas lacher mes 2800 euros pour un G4...



Tu en as à 1600 euros si tu veux!


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais sur la base actuelle de la gamme, quitte à avoir un portable pas plus rapide que mon emac, au niveau qualité/prix/durabilité/avenir je ne peux m'acheter qu'un PB 12 pouces, et quand il auran Panther et Ilife05...




le but d'un portable c'est avant tout le mot "portable"

a l'heure actuelle, je ne vois pas ce que je ne pourrais pas faire avec le G4 1.5 Ghz du powerbook...

si c'est pour faire comme Intel et cette course ridicule au Mhz, je vois pas l'interet d'avoir sans cesse le dernier proc
surtout si tu vas pas l'exploiter a fond

y a forumeur qui fait de la modelisation 3D avec un ibook donc...


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> si seulement les prix pouvaient baisser un peu ce serait le panard



Ils baissent depuis plus de 2 ans maintenant et de manière continue (dernière baisse en date: alignement ¤ /$)...


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

Oui mais ils vont quand même pas baisser les prix tous les 15 jours ... la dernière date de début janvier ...


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ils vont quand même pas baisser les prix tous les 15 jours ... la dernière date de début janvier ...



si le prix baisse encore, ca n'aura rien a voir avec l'ajustement ¤/$ survenu recemment

la baisse serait mondiale 

et yret  a raison, le prix baisse regulierement depuis 2 ans


----------



## choupa (24 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> si le prix baisse encore, ca n'aura rien a voir avec l'ajustement ¤/$ survenu recemment
> 
> la baisse serait mondiale
> 
> et yret  a raison, le prix baisse regulierement depuis 2 ans



Bonjour à tous

Admettons qu'il baisse dans ce cas le PB 12" se rapprocherais du prix du ibook  14" au risque de lui prendre des parts de ventes
et moi qui voulait switcher vers un ibook 12 ou 14 j'en suis à plus savoir quoi faire  

A moins que la baisse concerne tout les modeles ???


----------



## Alexandre.H (24 Janvier 2005)

pour en revenir à ces processeurs 7447A et 7448, je verrai bien les 7447A dans les 12" et 15" à 1,5GHz, et les 7448 dans les 15" et 17" à 1,67GHz, non?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> pour en revenir à ces processeurs 7447A et 7448, je verrai bien les 7447A dans les 12" et 15" à 1,5GHz, et les 7448 dans les 15" et 17" à 1,67GHz, non?


Ben je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de pas en mettre partout, des 7448. Au pire des 7447 pour les iBook


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

Alexandre.H a dit:
			
		

> pour en revenir à ces processeurs 7447A et 7448, je verrai bien les 7447A dans les 12" et 15" à 1,5GHz, et les 7448 dans les 15" et 17" à 1,67GHz, non?




pour en revenir a rien du tout... tu n'as plus qu'a attendre jusqu'a demain


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> et yret  a raison, le prix baisse regulierement depuis 2 ans



Merci, merci ! :love:  :love:   

D'ailleurs, si on prend comme référence le Powerbook "haut de gamme" (maintenant 17"), il est passé de 4589 ¤ (!!) il y a 2 ans à 2799 ¤ maintenant !  ...certes dans un marché qui baisse également...


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci ! :love: :love:
> 
> D'ailleurs, si on prend comme référence le Powerbook "haut de gamme" (maintenant 17"), il est passé de 4589 ¤ (!!) il y a 2 ans à 2799 ¤ maintenant !  ...certes dans un marché qui baisse également...


 
Eh bien dans 4 ans c'est cool Apple nous file des PB gratos


----------



## winehundred (24 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour a tous!

J'espere que ma question ne fera pas que plouf dans l'eau!C'est mon 1er post donc soyez gentil  
Admettons que l'update qui sort demain (soyons optimiste) soit conforme aux dernieres predictions (legere augmentation de frequence,bluetooth 2.0,...), pensez vous que ce sera la derniere avant le G5 (a part encore une petite update) ou bien le passage au bi-core (j'espere que c'est comme ca qu'on dit) d'abord est "quasi certain" ?
Cette question parceque j'aime bien en general acheter la derniere production bien aboutie d'une serie (comme c'est deja le cas finalement...) que la 1ere de la suivante,et que j'aimerais revendre mon 15" 1,25 avant qu'il n'ait 1 an pour repasser au 12".
Allez,plus qu'une fois dormir!  

Bon,voila,c'est posté...


----------



## KODDARK (24 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien dans 4 ans c'est cool Apple nous file des PB gratos


 
MDR


----------



## Piewhy (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est difficile à dire, lors de la derniere mise à jour, les sites de rumeurs parlaient de la derniere mise a jour avant le G5......

mise à jour demain en G4 et mise à jour G5 annoncée au Keynote de la wwdc 2005 fin juin - debut juillet...


----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2005)

> mise à jour demain en G4 et mise à jour G5 annoncée au Keynote de la wwdc 2005 fin juin - debut juillet...



alors la j ai un gros doute. je dirais plutot apple expo de sptembre pour un eventuel PB G5 et donc un tout nouveau design de PB.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Janvier 2005)

DKO a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien dans 4 ans c'est cool Apple nous file des PB gratos


Ah non, pas gratos au quart du prix actuel  Mais avec le cours de l'euro, l'inflation, etc, vous inquiété pas, ce ne sera jamais gratuit


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> vous inquiété pas, ce ne sera jamais gratuit


 
Ah bon ???? Et le Père Noël il existe pas non plus ?ouiiiiinnnn


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (24 Janvier 2005)

En parlant de prix, profitez du cours de l'euro actuel, car cela risque d'évoluer un peu dans l'année qui vient. Et G5 plus cours qui change un peu, ces PB sont peut être les plus "bon marché" made in Apple, avant bien sur le mini PB   

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???? Et le Père Noël il existe pas non plus ?ouiiiiinnnn


 
Oui, et steve est un pervers car il rackette l'euro qutidien que les étudiants consacraient avant à leur café !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et steve est un pervers car il rackette l'euro qutidien que les étudiants consacraient avant à leur café !


Si ça peut éviter à certains étudiants de finir avec un ulcère à l'estomac (stress dû à l'injection de caféine) et les dents jaunes (café), ils pourront remercier Steve 
Moi je n'ai jamais bu de café de toute façon, donc l'offre MIPE m'était automatiquement inaccessible


----------



## winehundred (24 Janvier 2005)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> alors la j ai un gros doute. je dirais plutot apple expo de sptembre pour un eventuel PB G5 et donc un tout nouveau design de PB.



Mais ce serait quand meme d'apres toi la derniere evo du G4 alors?Merci!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Janvier 2005)

pppfff moi jai vraiment besoin (et "très" envie) d'un portable, mais attendre jusqu'en septembre non ça c'est too much...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Bah moi j'ai tout mon temps de toute façon j'ai juste 100$ d'économiser :rateau:


----------



## Piewhy (24 Janvier 2005)

perso ça va faire un an que je mets de coté 

ça a payé : annif, travail de vacance et fetes : tout passe dans ma tirelire 

pourtant etudiant rime avec argent... la vérité est tout autre


----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2005)

> Mais ce serait quand meme d'apres toi la derniere evo du G4 alors?Merci!



ben je bosse ni au R&D d apple, ni chez freescale ni chez Ibm division processeur alors j en sais rien. disons qu apres celle-ci y a de fortes probabilites qu apres ce soit une revison majeure avec changement de form factor et de proco genre G5 ou dualcore G4.


----------



## Alexandre.H (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de pas en mettre partout, des 7448. Au pire des 7447 pour les iBook



bah vider des stocks peut-être
vi non, en fait ce serait pour pouvoir frimer avec mon futur 15" 1,67GHz alors que les 1,5Ghz n'auraient que des vieux processeurs


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

KODDARK a dit:
			
		

> MDR



salut DKO


----------



## la_chenille (24 Janvier 2005)

ca serait bien une evolution du mipe ( genre qu'ils y integrent le superdrive 15') ca ferait plaisir le graveur dvd et 128 de mem. video mais faut pas réver... apple pense peut etre que les etudiants ne font pas de production video...


----------



## ederntal (24 Janvier 2005)

la_chenille a dit:
			
		

> ca serait bien une evolution du mipe ( genre qu'ils y integrent le superdrive 15') ca ferait plaisir le graveur dvd et 128 de mem. video mais faut pas réver... apple pense peut etre que les etudiants ne font pas de production video...




C'est la version de base qui est proposée mais il y a moyen d'y ajouter des options (via apple store peut etre, et en tout cas via certains revendeurs... le superdrive est a 200 euros, et le clavier retro eclairé est a 70 euros environ... ca fait mal!)

L'offre MIPE va encore se calqué sur le premier powerbook 15"... Si il a un superdrive d'origine, l'offre devrai en avoir un!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (24 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> salut DKO



t'en as d'autres des messages qui ne veulent rien dire ?


Bref pour ma part, je ne pense vraiment pas non plus à une grande évolution des PB, mais qui sait, peut-être qu'Apple va se décider à mettre en standart 512mo de ram??
ben quoi c'est beau de rêver


----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2005)

> ben quoi c'est beau de rêver



c es tdeja fait sur les offres MIPE donc wait & see... perso ca ne m etonnerait pas forcement.


----------



## arcanthe (24 Janvier 2005)

vivement demain


----------



## Jebzf (24 Janvier 2005)

hmm... augmentation de fréquence sur un pb 12" ça veut pas surtout dire plus de chaleur sur les genoux et moins d'autonomie ?


enfin on peut pas tout avoir. Wait & see...


----------



## ederntal (25 Janvier 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> hmm... augmentation de fréquence sur un pb 12" ça veut pas surtout dire plus de chaleur sur les genoux et moins d'autonomie ?
> 
> 
> enfin on peut pas tout avoir. Wait & see...



pas forcement lol... sinon depuis les powerbook G4 400mhz, avec plusieurs heures d'autonomies, on serait aujourd'hui avec 5 ou 10 min de batterie ;-)


----------



## la_chenille (25 Janvier 2005)

et si demain (aujourd'hui), on n'avait rien...??? je ne le souhaite pas, c just une petite remarque histoire de patienter et de  rappeler que la maj pourrrait bien se faire la semaine prochaine...
non non  ne me frappez pas. :rateau:, je l'attends aussi de pieds ferme.  :sleep:


----------



## Cricri (25 Janvier 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> hmm... augmentation de fréquence sur un pb 12" ça veut pas surtout dire plus de chaleur sur les genoux et moins d'autonomie ?
> 
> 
> enfin on peut pas tout avoir. Wait & see...



C'est une bonne remarque ! Ca va me permettre d'attendre sereinement mon ibook 12 qui doit arriver entre mercredi et vendredi ;-)
Je leur ai déjà rendu un iMac G5 20", trop gros ;-) et surtout trop bruyant ! Je vais quand même pas renvoyer celui-ci... Enfin on va voir   

De toute façon l'ibook c'est 6 heures contre 4,5 pour le powerbook, si on se fie aux caractéristiques des batteries sur l'Apple Store. En plus il chauffe moins, et certains disent qu'il est plus costaud ? non ?


----------



## arcanthe (25 Janvier 2005)

encore quelque heures :sleep:  .


----------



## pim (25 Janvier 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon l'ibook c'est 6 heures contre 4,5 pour le powerbook, si on se fie aux caractéristiques des batteries sur l'Apple Store. En plus il chauffe moins, et certains disent qu'il est plus costaud ? non ?



C'est pas qu'il chauffe moins, c'est que la chaleur se fait moins sentir via une coque en plastique, que par rapport à celle en alu. Mais il ne faut rien exagérer, il n'y a pas de problème de PB 12" qui chauffe ! Sauf à travailler dans une pièce où il fait 30°C !

Un disque 5400 tr/min ne chauffe pas forcément plus.

Idem pour une carte graphique 128 Mo par rapport à une 64 Mo.

Idem pour un bus système à 200 MHz (rhââ ! lovely !  :love: ) par rapport à 167 MHz.

En revanche, entre un processeur gravé à 130 nm et un gravé à 90 nm, là il risque d'y avoir une sacré différence !

Si l'iBook 12" est à 6 heures d'autonomie, on peut attendre la même chose pour le nouveau PB 12", sauf changement brusque (brutal ?) dans les caractéristiques de la machine (= on n'a rien sans rien).


----------



## Fran6 (25 Janvier 2005)

Les délais sur l'Apple store sont passés à 7 à 10 jours....donc à mon avis, update pour la semaine prochaine....non ???

Guinouss


----------



## yret (25 Janvier 2005)

En tout cas, rien pour le moment...


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

il est que 9h et qq, trop tot encore non ?


----------



## woulf (25 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, rien pour le moment...



Soit ce sera après 14h, soit ça sera après 19h... S'il y a quelquechose... 

Allez hop, on respire un bon coup, on va s'aérer et jouer dans la neige en attendant


----------



## Piewhy (25 Janvier 2005)

les mises à jour que j'ai "suivi" était sur les rails vers 13h ou un peu plus tard.......


----------



## languedoc (25 Janvier 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Soit ce sera après 14h, soit ça sera après 19h... S'il y a quelquechose...
> 
> Allez hop, on respire un bon coup, on va s'aérer et jouer dans la neige en attendant



La neige ? Quelle neige : ici le soleil brille? sans neige    

Mais toujours pas de PB


----------



## Fran6 (25 Janvier 2005)

Et le fait que les délais de livraison soient de nouveau reculés, vous en pensez quoi ? J'aurais pensé à la semaine prochaine....mais comme les derniers jours c'était 5 jours de délai....j'avoue que je ne sais plus quoi en penser... J'crois qu'il ne nous reste plus qu'à attendre.....


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

Ouais je commence à angoisser c'est bizarre ce report ... en plus ce sont des jours ouvrés ...


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

Tiens d'ailleurs vous avez vu sur le store US ? les délais ne sont pas les mêmes pur les 12" et les 15/17" ... processeurs differents d'ou approvisionnement different?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Janvier 2005)

Encore une semaine à tenir, et vous serez fixé je pense. Mardi prochain est le 1er février, si après ça il n'y a rien, c'est que c'est pas pour tout de suite.

Bon courage pour l'attente


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une semaine à tenir, et vous serez fixé je pense.



lol

c'est cette meme phrase qu'on se dit chaque mardi depuis la keynote

et chaque semaine apporte son lot de deception


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens d'ailleurs vous avez vu sur le store US ? les délais ne sont pas les mêmes pur les 12" et les 15/17" ... processeurs differents d'ou approvisionnement different?



le delai est identique pour les 3 machines sur le store australien donc ce n'est pas revelateur


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> le delai est identique pour les 3 machines sur le store australien donc ce n'est pas revelateur


 
mmmffff de toutes façons je commence à me demander si il y aura vraiment une mise à jour des PB un jour ouiiiin


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

c'est vrai que ca devient chiant la...


----------



## macaml (25 Janvier 2005)

va t'on atteindre le 1000ème Post???


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> va t'on atteindre le 1000ème Post???


 
Oui un jour surement ... et bien avant le PB en tout cas, je déprime la:sick:


----------



## ederntal (25 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas perdu pour aujourd'hui... sa fait tellement longtemps qu'ils ont pas été mis à jour qu'ils vont bien arriver un de ces 4!


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

vu les delais affiches sur le store, ce serait plus raisonnable de penser que ce serait mardi prochain avec expedition sous 24h ou 2-3 jours


----------



## Piewhy (25 Janvier 2005)

Pfff j'y crois plus pour cette semaine....

à mardi prochain


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

si mardi y a rien, j'acheterai mon powerbook et je ne lirai plus les rumeurs 

de toute facon, vu les delais affiches sur le store, c pareil de commander aujourd'hui ou mardi prochain


----------



## fredpilki (25 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi vous n'y croyez plus? On n'est  pas seul sur terre nous les français
Aux US ils sont en train de se réveillés donc patience


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Je suis même prêt à utiliser l'argent pour updater mon emac si rien n'arrive ! C'est dire le niveau de désespoir... Sans blague, rien depuis avril 2004 du coté des Powerbooks, c'est un reccord, non ?


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

c'est meme du foutage de gueule qd on voit un mac mini high end avec un proc a 1.4 Ghz


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> si mardi y a rien, j'acheterai mon powerbook et je ne lirai plus les rumeurs
> 
> de toute facon, vu les delais affiches sur le store, c pareil de commander aujourd'hui ou mardi prochain


 
Oui surtout que plus on attend, plus ça nous rapproche de la sortie de Tiger, donc on va après se mettre à attendre Tiger etc ... bref y'en a marre d'attendre


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

pour l'instant, tiger ne me preoccupe pas, c'est pas comme si l'os actuel est pourri

je pourrais tjrs acheter tiger qd ca sortira mais a l'heure actuelle, c'est le powerbook qui m'interesse (le prix entre tiger et cette machine n'est pas le meme)

j'attends l'update uniquement pour ne pas me taper les prix des options comme le DD de 5400 tours par exemple


----------



## pim (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant, tiger ne me preoccupe pas, c'est pas comme si l'os actuel est pourri
> 
> je pourrais tjrs acheter tiger qd ca sortira mais a l'heure actuelle, c'est le powerbook qui m'interesse (le prix entre tiger et cette machine n'est pas le meme)
> 
> j'attends l'update uniquement pour ne pas me taper les prix des options comme le DD de 5400 tours par exemple



Sage décision !

Bon, espérons encore jusqu'à ce soir !  :mouais:


----------



## mardi (25 Janvier 2005)

Apple store fermé...


----------



## Piewhy (25 Janvier 2005)

Mouhahahahha 

Je me fends la gueule à coup de hache

Je me fends la margoulette


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

mardi a dit:
			
		

> Apple store fermé...




pfffff :mouais:


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

C'est ce que je voulais dire, mais je poursuis vu qu'on attend pour économiser les 130¤ d'upgrade du DD pourquoi pas continuer dans cette logique et attendre pour économiser les 150¤(voir plus?) de Tiger? Bref on ne s'en sort plus et finalement on fait encore de plus grosses économies puisqu'on achète pas


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

tiger n'etant pas pret, tu vas attendre encore un trimestre pr acheter ta becane ?


----------



## languedoc (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tiger n'etant pas pret, tu vas attendre encore un trimestre pr acheter ta becane ?


Il est bien obligé    
Le PB ne sortira pas avant AE, donc un tout petit peu de patience  :sleep: 
Vous ne voudriez tout de même pas que SJ vous sorte un produit chaque semaine, non ?  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tiger n'etant pas pret, tu vas attendre encore un trimestre pr acheter ta becane ?



Certaines rumeurs parlent de mars.

Et mardi prochain on est déjà en février pour les PB   

Alors c'est pas si long comme délai pour économiser Tiger.

En fait Apple attend que la Fnac Française n'ait plus de vieux PB en stock pour ne pas les reprendre 

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tiger n'etant pas pret, tu vas attendre encore un trimestre pr acheter ta becane ?


 
Non bien sûr mais si on reprend au début je disais que si on attendait trop les PB ça nous rapprocherait de la sortie de Tiger et du coup ben j'hésiterais à acheter un PB sans Tiger à qq semaines de sa sortie ... ouf je suis clair ?


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

languedoc a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien obligé
> Le PB ne sortira pas avant AE, donc un tout petit peu de patience  :sleep:
> Vous ne voudriez tout de même pas que SJ vous sorte un produit chaque semaine, non ?  :hein:  :hein:




AE c'est en sept !!

tu revasses ou quoi ?

9 mois que ce produit n'a pas subi de modif et tous les revendeurs ne recoivent plus de produits


----------



## mardi (25 Janvier 2005)

J'ai fait une recherche sur les news macbidouille : "apple strore fermé"
et la mise à jour du 4 Janvier est une des rares faite avant 14H...


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Non bien sûr mais si on reprend au début je disais que si on attendait trop les PB ça nous rapprocherait de la sortie de Tiger et du coup ben j'hésiterais à acheter un PB sans Tiger à qq semaines de sa sortie ... ouf je suis clair ?




l'update est imminent vu que les revendeurs ne sont plus en reappro

alors que Tiger est prevu dans des mois

a moins que tu sois pret a attendre tout ce temps

moi non, je n'ai pas de mac du tout pour patienter


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

mardi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une recherche sur les news macbidouille : "apple strore fermé"
> et la mise à jour du 4 Janvier est une des rares faite avant 14H...


 
C'est vrai que si elle est faite depuis Cupertino et qu'ils ne bossent pas la nuit, ça nous fait une update à partir de 8h la bas, 14h ici ...


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

mardi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une recherche sur les news macbidouille : "apple strore fermé"
> et la mise à jour du 4 Janvier est une des rares faite avant 14H...




pour ton 1er post, ni bonjour ni rien, tu as cree un compte juste pour troller ou quoi ?

en plus, l'apple store n'est pas ferme...


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> en plus, l'apple store n'est pas ferme...


 
Si il est fermé


----------



## Piewhy (25 Janvier 2005)

heuuuuu

arretez de fabuler, l'apple store est ouvert

on se calme on prend sa petite pillule bleu et on retourne travailler :


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> heuuuuu
> 
> arretez de fabuler, l'apple store est ouvert
> 
> on se calme on prend sa petite pillule bleu et on retourne travailler :


 
Ben quoi elle est pas bonne ma blague ? areuh areuh:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :hosto:


----------



## Caster (25 Janvier 2005)

Bon ... alors .... c'est pour ce soir ???


----------



## Pomme (25 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi elle est pas bonne ma blague ? areuh areuh:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :hosto:



non,non elle n'est pas bonne,   on est tous sous pression ici!


----------



## mardi (25 Janvier 2005)

prés... prion... il faut predre la meilleure solution en patience. Ca fait trois mois que je suis persuadé que c'est pour aujourd'hui...Ne vous inquietez pas, De tout facon j'attends ce jour une heure.


----------



## Glerck (25 Janvier 2005)

La tension est à son comble !!!
et il n'est pas encore 14h00?


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

mardi a dit:
			
		

> prés... prion... il faut predre la meilleure solution en patience. Ca fait trois mois que je suis persuadé que c'est pour aujourd'hui...Ne vous inquietez pas, De tout facon j'attends ce jour une heure.


 
Moi pas comprendre mais veux bien predre et predre encore si ça peut faire venir le PB plus vite


----------



## mardi (25 Janvier 2005)

Laurent t'es cool je t'ais ajouté à ma liste d'amis


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

mardi a dit:
			
		

> prés... prion... il faut predre la meilleure solution en patience. Ca fait trois mois que je suis persuadé que c'est pour aujourd'hui...Ne vous inquietez pas, De tout facon j'attends ce jour une heure.



Un certain site de rumeur parlait d'aujourd'hui au mardi prochain, pouvez pas attendre ? nom d'un bigniou !


----------



## mardi (25 Janvier 2005)

parcontre lui je vais pas l'ajouter dans mes potes


----------



## yret (25 Janvier 2005)

Que doit-il se passer à 14h ? ...les cloches sonnent deux fois, non ?!?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Que doit-il se passer à 14h ? ...les cloches sonnent deux fois, non ?!? :rateau:


 
Non, il faut chercher midi, apparemment.


----------



## yret (25 Janvier 2005)

mardi a dit:
			
		

> parcontre lui je vais pas l'ajouter dans mes potes



Désolé supermoquette, les nouveaux ne savent pas se tenir ! aucun respect !! quelle honte !


----------



## Fran6 (25 Janvier 2005)

Moi, par contre, j'ai une question: qui c'est qui mets les stores à jour ? C'est Cupertino uniquement ? Si c'est le cas, et vu qu'il y a 9 heures de décalage entre eux et nous....Admettons qu'ils commencent à bosser à 8h, ça fait du 17h ici.... donc je vois pas trop la prise de tête à avoir chaque heure pour vérifier si le store va fermer....je dis ça mais en même temps, je suis là aussi à attendre....


----------



## Piewhy (25 Janvier 2005)

Normalement c'est ma mere qui met le store à jour apres le diner et la vaisselle, aujoud'hui y a tante irène qui est la, on lui sere le café...

Attendez 15h elle sera rentrée de ses courses 









PS : non.... ce n'est pas ma mère


----------



## Alexandre.H (25 Janvier 2005)

RAAAAAAAAAHHHH, j'en peux plus!!!!!!!


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

Apple decide au niveau du siege et chaque store local fait l'update a l'heure programmee par le siege


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

c'est qui cette bombe derrière ????


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Normalement c'est ma mere qui met le store à jour apres le diner et la vaisselle, aujoud'hui y a tante irène qui est la, on lui sere le café...
> 
> Attendez 15h elle sera rentrée de ses courses
> 
> ...




mouais, tante irene, je la connais, ca va etre 1 tasse de cafe, apres, elle va prendre une part de tartes, puis 2...


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui cette bombe derrière ????




eh merde, les hormones se sont reveillees


----------



## Piewhy (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> mouais, tante irene, je la connais, ca va etre 1 tasse de cafe, apres, elle va prendre une part de tartes, puis 2...



Monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

Il parait que le store US va mettre en place une ligne téléphonique spéciale pour les PB : 1-800-YOU-WAIT


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2005)

@surfer libre

ton ami kiné ne serait il pas lyon 6e (du côté de la rue vendôme) par hasard??
parce que j'ai également un ami kiné qui a le même souci que le tiens (a un iBook G3 600 et veut acheter sous peu un PowerBook 17")

ne serait il pas le même à tout hasard


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> @surfer libre
> 
> ton ami kiné ne serait il pas lyon 6e (du côté de la rue vendôme) par hasard??
> parce que j'ai également un ami kiné qui a le même souci que le tiens (a un iBook G3 600 et veut acheter sous peu un PowerBook 17")
> ...


 
MP please


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui cette bombe derrière ????


 
C'est qui derrière la bombe tu veux dire?


----------



## benbraco (25 Janvier 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Moi, par contre, j'ai une question: qui c'est qui mets les stores à jour ? C'est Cupertino uniquement ? Si c'est le cas, et vu qu'il y a 9 heures de décalage entre eux et nous....Admettons qu'ils commencent à bosser à 8h, ça fait du 17h ici.... donc je vois pas trop la prise de tête à avoir chaque heure pour vérifier si le store va fermer....je dis ça mais en même temps, je suis là aussi à attendre....


 
Je ne sais pas où tu habites, mais entre la californie et la belgique, je crois que le décalage horaire est de 7 heures. Enfin c'est ptet moi qui me trompe.


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

benbraco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas où tu habites, mais entre la californie et la belgique, je crois que le décalage horaire est de 7 heures. Enfin c'est ptet moi qui me trompe.


 
Salut et bienvenue    

Oui tu te trompes, c'est bien 9 heures ...


----------



## Piewhy (25 Janvier 2005)

Rendez vous mardi prochain!

Bonne journée


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

c'est mort pour aujourd'hui

vivement mardi prochain :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Donc mardi prochain, il y'aura de l'animation alors.
Je pense que si il ne se passe rien, il y'aura tout de meme un fil pour la déception que nous allons éprouver.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (25 Janvier 2005)

C'était bien prévu pour aujourd'hui, mais suite à ça  *news du jour* il n'y a plus aucun G4 disponible chez Freescale, et l'ensemble de leur production est saturée  

Donc mis à jour en G5 directe en juin, et record de longévité d'un produit pour les PB actuels.


Bon allez, une semaine sans venir ici lire ce qui s'écrit.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## theo25 (25 Janvier 2005)

Et pourquoi mardi prochain : ils peuvent encore sortir en fin d'après-midi.

Patience, patience...


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien prévu pour aujourd'hui, mais suite à ça  *news du jour* il n'y a plus aucun G4 disponible chez Freescale, et l'ensemble de leur production est saturée
> 
> Donc mis à jour en G5 directe en juin, et record de longévité d'un produit pour les PB actuels.
> 
> ...



ce serait stupide de la part d'apple de mettre tous ses oeufs dans le meme panier et de ne pas prevoir des stocks de composants pour ses differents produits

cela dit, c'est un peu du foutage de gueule concernant le mini

c'etait annonce comme livrable sous 2 semaines apres la keynote et finalement aujourd'hui, on arrive a 1 mois (donc 6 semaines pour celui qui a passe commande au moment de macworld)

ce qui est chiant aussi c'est qu'il n'y a plus aucune fuite d'info
et nous on poirote


par ailleurs, la fnac n'etant plus en reappro, je vois mal un revendeur exposer des produits et dire aux clients qu'ils n'ont plus rien et qu'ils ne prennent plus de commandes


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ce serait stupide de la part d'apple de mettre tous ses oeufs dans le meme panier et de ne pas prevoir des stocks de composants pour ses differents produits
> 
> cela dit, c'est un peu du foutage de gueule concernant le mini
> 
> ...


 
On commence à avoir la (mauvaise) habitude avec Apple ... souvenez-vous de la sortie de l'iMac G5 et des délais halluciants ...


----------



## yret (25 Janvier 2005)

Bon, je vois que beaucoup de monde est désolé mais il faut dire que ce sujet est tellement alimenté qu'on finit par croire trop rapidement tout ce qu'il s'y dit...  
Et si Apple arrivait à nous surprendre !...


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Et si Apple arrivait à nous surprendre !...




ils ne peuvent que nous surprendre maintenant, vu qu'ils nous ont pas mal deçu


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

Je crois que si il n'y a rien mardi prochain, je me tire une balle ou j'achète un PC ... Quand je pense que fin novembre on nous disons, non n'achète pas maintenant, attend la keynote de janvier, il y aura une update


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

moi si rien mardi prochain, ce sera un iMac G5 :rose:


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> moi si rien mardi prochain, ce sera un iMac G5 :rose:


 
J'ai déjà


----------



## mardi (25 Janvier 2005)

moi si y a rien mardi prochain je prends un thinkpad


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Janvier 2005)

> moi si y a rien mardi prochain je prends un thinkpad


 Ouais c'est peut-être aussi ce que je vais faire... parce débourser presque 3000¤ pour une machine dépassée, non merci


----------



## yret (25 Janvier 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est peut-être aussi ce que je vais faire... parce débourser presque 3000¤ pour une machine dépassée, non merci



Petit rappel, il n'y a plus rien à 3000¤ ! et le plus proche est à 2799 mais c'est le "haut de gamme", il y a quand même des choix à des prix inférieurs sans pour autant filer sur PC....


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> sans pour autant filer sur PC....


 
Moi c'est juste une menace pour qu'Apple bouge son c...


----------



## ficelle (25 Janvier 2005)

il y  a rarement des problèmes d'approvisionnement sur les updates "mineures" de machines.
en général, quand une série est mise à jour, les nouveaux modèles sont deja prêt et sont distribués immédiatement.
faut arrêter la polémique sur apple et son incapacité à fournir les nouveaux produits !  :rateau: 
dans le cas des mac à base de G5 ou des ipod mini, c'est un autre problème...


----------



## tsamere (25 Janvier 2005)

dites donc, est il possible que la fnac refuse de reprendre mon PB 12" acheté il y a 10 jours (et oui y a des mecs pas malins) sous pretexte qu une mise à jour arrive ou que les anciens ne sont plus approvisionnés?


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

tsamere a dit:
			
		

> dites donc, est il possible que la fnac refuse de reprendre mon PB 12" acheté il y a 10 jours (et oui y a des mecs pas malins) sous pretexte qu une mise à jour arrive ou que les anciens ne sont plus approvisionnés?



tu es dans les 15 jours satisfaits ou remb, la fnac DOIT te le reprendre

ils se demerdent, ils en font ce qu'ils veulent, un presse papier s'ils veulent mais ils doivent te le reprendre

sauf si tu l'as abime ou que l'emballage est abime


----------



## pitoupharma (25 Janvier 2005)

je vais essayer d'etre un peu tolerant vis a vis d'apple mais c'est vrai qu'il dependent beaucoup d'ibm et de freescale et c'est le probleme du monde industriel de nos jours (c'est la meme chose aujourd'hui pour les voitures qui sont faites de piece valeo bosch zf....avant d'etre des renault ou autres)
mais 9 mois pour un update....peut etre croyaient ils que le g5 arriverais a temps?
car de ce coté la c'est tout de meme ibm qui fournis et leurs probleme sont connus dans la presse specialisée pour ce qui est de leur capacité de faire evoluer le g5 et de le fabriquer en quantité.
mais quel que soit l'update proposé je sens que je vais deja raller car je sent quelque mesquinerie comme les 256mo de ram en entré de gamme ( un acer a 799euro en a 512) et 512 mo en deux fois sur les autres (et pas 512 mo en serie en une seule piece)...enfin le jour ou ils deciderons de changer de ce coté la....


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

dans ce cas la, on prevoit un stock tampon (comme c'est le cas chez renault meme s'il y a un probleme d'appro chez valeo)


edit: on me propose 5% au telephone (applestore) pour commander le powerbook actuel


----------



## pitoupharma (25 Janvier 2005)

je parlais surtout de la disponibilité en tant que nouveau produits (g5 pour portable par exemple) et pas de ce qui existent deja...dans ce cas effectivement apple par raport a renault (ou a a peu pres n'importe quel constructeur informatique aussi malheureusement) se trouve dans une situation lamentable en terme de réaprovisionement au vu de ses reserves en cash....a ce niveau la il n'y a plus grand chose a redire car mettre autant de temps a mettre sur le marché un produits aboutis (imac g5 ipod mini....) et fabriquable c'est se moquer du monde
les liquidités servent aussi a ca et pas seulemnent a mettre en avant une marge superieure aux autres constructeurs...heureusement pour apple il on a faire a un public de passionés sinon avec de tels delais....
domage


----------



## Fran6 (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> edit: on me propose 5% au telephone (applestore) pour commander le powerbook actuel



C'est quoi cette histoire de 5% Calvin ???


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

j'ai telephone a applestore tout a l'heure pour savoir pourquoi les delais ont change subitement

le type me dit que c'est un probleme de stock et me propose 5% de remise en passant par lui

je lui demande diverses choses:
Q: pk 5%
R: pour inciter les gens a acheter par telephone

Q: ca n'a rien a voir avec l'arrivee d'un nouveau powerbook?
R: non, vous aurez la machine que vous commandez, mais les delais d'attente sont d'au moins 2 semaines


soit c'est un enorme menteur et des gens vont se faire avoir...

soit il a raison et y aura pas d'update et le fait que les stocks des revendeurs soit nuls vient de la rupture


----------



## nicolapinot (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas la, on prevoit un stock tampon (comme c'est le cas chez renault meme s'il y a un probleme d'appro chez valeo)



Des fois chez Renault, ils sont à la ramasse pour répondre à la demande mais c'est principalement un problème de production et non de pieces. Enfin sauf pour les sièges en cuir au moment de la vache folle .


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

ayant bosse pour renault, je peux te dire que ca ne vient pas de la production, il y a 2 canaux pour les pieces detachees et donc l'un peut "aider" l'autre en cas de pepin

mais ce n'est pas le sujet du topic non ?


----------



## Fran6 (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai telephone a applestore tout a l'heure pour savoir pourquoi les delais ont change subitement
> 
> le type me dit que c'est un probleme de stock et me propose 5% de remise en passant par lui
> 
> ...



Ils commencent sérieusement à me chauffer les oreilles chez Apple....Un peu ras la casquette de cez zozos....


----------



## Caster (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai telephone a applestore tout a l'heure pour savoir pourquoi les delais ont change subitement
> 
> le type me dit que c'est un probleme de stock et me propose 5% de remise en passant par lui
> 
> ...




pourquoi pas ..... et si il n'y avait pas de màj ..... avant le PB G5 .... c'est à dire avant le 2ème semestre


----------



## Pomme (25 Janvier 2005)

Oui, et de ce fait, je ne sais plus quoi croire! :rose:  Pourtant,il va falloir que je me décide,mon ibook est vendu, mon imac part Samedi, et il me faut absolument un portable pour le 29! :rose: 
Le powerbook de ma femme est toujours en open sur le store,avec le 1er Fevrier comme prévision.
Mais j'ai un doute car nous sommes demain le 26 et je n'ai toujours pas le tracking...bref, c'est le bordel!


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

y a pas de tracking pour la fabrication/montage

ca ne commence qu'a partir de l'expedition depuis taiwan...


mais je te comprends moi ca me saoule enormement

avant noel, un collegue qui bosse pour apple me disait: n'achetes pas, attends macworld"

ensuite, j'ai attendu MWSF, pas eu d'annonce

ensuite, le mardi qui suit car bcp disaient que bcp d'annonces se faisaient apres macworld
et finalement, encore le mardi suivant

et maintenant, le vendeur sur le store qui me propose une reduc et qui me dit que c'est le powerbook actuel

alors que les rumeurs affirmaient le contraire...

mardi prochain, j'achete ma becane, je vais pas attendre eternellement qu'apple se bouge le cul

c'est bien beau de sortir une machine pour inciter les gens a switcher, mais faut aussi penser aux "autres"  (ceux qui veulent pas d'un emac G4 sans ecran)


----------



## mardi (25 Janvier 2005)

"Maintenant je peux le dire sans risquer de problème.
On m'a annoncé hier que la mise à jour d'aujourd'hui avait été annulée.
Pas de justifications, mais ça relancera les spéculations."


----------



## Piewhy (25 Janvier 2005)

Mouais..... de quoi relancer le debat....

mais ça fait pas avancer le shmilblick



@ bientot


----------



## Pomme (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de tracking pour la fabrication/montage
> 
> ca ne commence qu'a partir de l'expedition depuis taiwan...
> 
> ...



Merci de ton soutien Calvin. C'est vrai que ça commence à être barbant cette histoire de powerbook...viendra, viendra pas, on croirait qu'Apple joue au chat et à la souris! :rose:
Sinon tant pis, je vais reprendre un ibook quelques mois en attendant qu'un jour peut-être, ce powerbook veuilles bien sortir!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Mouais.. Moi ça me gonfle au point que je viens de faire des folies sur l'Apple Store pour créer une réelle infrastructure sans fil. Tant pis, j'attendrai le G5 et continuerai à me ballader dans la rue avec mon PC. Pffff; Steve, me faire passer pour un PC user....


----------



## Piewhy (25 Janvier 2005)

[Source : Appleinsider]

PowerBook revisions imminent

Not only does Apple inventory data now clearly indicate an End-of-life to all current PowerBook offerings, but several tipsters tell AppleInsider that certain Apple retail stores have rid themselves all display models, leaving the PowerBook planograms vacant and awaiting fresh meat.

Patience. 

--> certains apple storeson carrement enlevé les modeles actuels des powerbooks....


----------



## pim (25 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Il parait que le store US va mettre en place une ligne téléphonique spéciale pour les PB : 1-800-YOU-WAIT



MDR !   



			
				Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> En fait Apple attend que la Fnac Française n'ait plus de vieux PB en stock pour ne pas les reprendre



Avant que la Fnac de Clermont-Ferrand vende son stock de PB, ça va prendre des mois !  :hein:


----------



## Pomme (25 Janvier 2005)

En parlant de stocks, quand on voit ceux de chez "macboutiq", ça donne des frissons...tout près de 400 Power sont encore à vendre! :rose:  mais en regardant un peu plus loin sur le site, il est écrit que toute commande passée partira directement de chez le fournisseur. Alors le fournisseur c'est qui? un grossiste ou Apple?


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

Soit Lionel de Macbidouille est un mytho, soit il a de vraies sources...

je vous laisse choisir


----------



## ederntal (25 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> Soit Lionel de Macbidouille est un mytho, soit il a de vraies sources...
> 
> je vous laisse choisir



Je ne pense pas que ce soit un mytho mais :

Son message est flou, la mise a jour est suspendu pour 1 jour, 1 semaine, plus d'un mois ???
Et lui peut ne pas mentir et avoir une source qui ne sais pas tout.


Ce ne sont que des rumeurs...


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

il pourrait s'abstenir qd meme s'il n'a pas d'infos precises

soit il ne dit rien, soit il dit tout...


----------



## yret (25 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ton soutien Calvin. C'est vrai que ça commence à être barbant cette histoire de powerbook...viendra, viendra pas, on croirait qu'Apple joue au chat et à la souris! :rose:
> Sinon tant pis, je vais reprendre un ibook quelques mois en attendant qu'un jour peut-être, ce powerbook veuilles bien sortir!



Mais ce n'est pas Apple qui joue...c'est nous !! et uniquement nous !


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

je sais pas si on joue, mais moi je m'amuse pas du tout

il a interet a debarquer ce foutu powerbook


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Janvier 2005)

Les fameux 1000 post ont été atteint au fait


----------



## Macmao (26 Janvier 2005)

Upgrade annoncée au 2000 ième message....ok je sors..

Je comprends votre impatience, je le suis moi même... et si je pouvais, je bondirais sur cette dernière version qui sera surement la dernière et la meilleure de l'ère des PBG4.

Allez la semaine prochaine c'est la bonne.... 

ça peut pas être autrement ...

pour le g4 en tout cas


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2005)

Ca aurait été trop rapproché de la Macworld


----------



## Fran6 (26 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ton soutien Calvin. C'est vrai que ça commence à être barbant cette histoire de powerbook...viendra, viendra pas, on croirait qu'Apple joue au chat et à la souris! :rose:
> Sinon tant pis, je vais reprendre un ibook quelques mois en attendant qu'un jour peut-être, ce powerbook veuilles bien sortir!



C'est vrai... quel bordel....mais faut dire aussi qu'on se prend bien la tête, non ??? On se bas eentièrement sur des rumeurs. Mieux vaut prendre du recul par rapport à ce qui se dit parfois...mais c'est pas toujours évident quand on a besoin de ce p...... de PB !!!!!!

Bon allez....zen.....et patientons calmement.........


----------



## Elvis (26 Janvier 2005)

MouAAaAAAaah! j'ai bien fait d'acheter mon Ibook en novembre, moi  :love:


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas la, on prevoit un stock tampon (comme c'est le cas chez renault meme s'il y a un probleme d'appro chez valeo)
> 
> 
> edit: on me propose 5% au telephone (applestore) pour commander le powerbook actuel


 
Ca brade, ça brade  Ils doivent finalement avoir un peu de stock quand même ... je serais pas étonné d'en voir à -20% sur le refurb une fois les nouveaux sortis ...


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> [Source : Appleinsider]
> 
> PowerBook revisions imminent
> 
> ...


 
C'est bizarre la FNAC Chatelet aussi vends ses modèles d'Expo et en plus ce ne sont pas les derniers modèles, ce sont des 1.25Mhz est-ce que celà nous annoncerait une surprise plus grande que ce à quoi on s'attend ? (ok c'est juste pour ranimer la flamme et vous titiller un peu )


----------



## ederntal (26 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre la FNAC Chatelet aussi vends ses modèles d'Expo et en plus ce ne sont pas les derniers modèles, ce sont des 1.25Mhz est-ce que celà nous annoncerait une surprise plus grande que ce à quoi on s'attend ? (ok c'est juste pour ranimer la flamme et vous titiller un peu )



... non


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> il pourrait s'abstenir qd meme s'il n'a pas d'infos precises
> 
> soit il ne dit rien, soit il dit tout...


 
Tout ça c'est histoire d'entretenir son égo, on s'en fout de savoir qu'il savait  

On avait nous aussi un indice, les délais sont passés subtement lundi de 5 jours à 7-10 jours ... partant du principe qu'il y a bien une update de prévue, ça indique qu'elle est reportée ...


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> ... non


 
Briseur de rêves va


----------



## Original-VLM (26 Janvier 2005)

Si vous avez un bon plan sur un PowerBook 12 pouces pas trop cher je suis preneur


----------



## minime (26 Janvier 2005)

pitoupharma a dit:
			
		

> mais 9 mois pour un update....



C'est déjà arrivé, le 15" Titanium de novembre 2002 est resté pratiquement un an au catalogue. Les premiers modèles Alu sortis entre-temps (12 et 17") ont tenu neuf mois. Le PowerBook a tendance a faire tourner les gens en bourrique, ses mises à jour sont loin d'être aussi prévisibles que celles de l'iBook revu en octobre et avril depuis longtemps.

Finalement lorsque ThinkSecret prévoit une màj, que les délais de livraison augmentent sur l'Apple store, et que tout le monde s'excite, il se débrouille quand même pour nous faire poireauter encore un peu.


----------



## Pomme (26 Janvier 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez un bon plan sur un PowerBook 12 pouces pas trop cher je suis preneur



Si ce n'est le plan des power actuels "plein tarif", je ne vois pas trop!


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez un bon plan sur un PowerBook 12 pouces pas trop cher je suis preneur


 
Tu peux aller voir dans le thread "offres et promotions" du forum switch, peut être que tu y trouveras ton bonheur. En tout cas ici j'en doute car à voir la tmpérature qui règne y'a une grande majorité de gens prêts à acheter un PB, pas à en vendre un


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Bon je pense que je vais sortir, car ca devient insoutenable, alors je vais hiberner un peu, et attendre de voir ce qui se passe.

A+


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

J'ai un stress tout d'un coup ... quand l'update aura eu lieu, qu'est-ce qu'on va bien pouvoir se raconter ?


----------



## Piewhy (26 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un stress tout d'un coup ... quand l'update aura eu lieu, qu'est-ce qu'on va bien pouvoir se raconter ?




--> c'est simple : 

une partie passera commande
une autre, déçue attendra la prochaine révision
et enfin une partie attendra Tiger 

il y a de quoi spéculer


----------



## Pomme (26 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> --> c'est simple :
> 
> une partie passera commande
> une autre, déçue attendra la prochaine révision
> ...



Oui et puis on parlera des news qui composent le modèle,etc...s'il arrive un jour!  

En tout cas, je viens juste d'annulée la commande du power de ma femme...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un stress tout d'un coup ... quand l'update aura eu lieu, qu'est-ce qu'on va bien pouvoir se raconter ?


 
Les délais de livraison
le bruit
Le prix plus avantageux pour les américains
Le rappel des écrans défectueux
...


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Les délais de livraison
> le bruit
> Le prix plus avantageux pour les américains
> Le rappel des écrans défectueux
> ...


 
Bref pas d'update pour les discussions alors


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

PowerBooks

Channel supply of current PowerBook G4 models is completely dry, sources say, leading Think Secret to believe that the updated models, reported earlier this month, will probably arrive in a quiet announcement on Tuesday, January 25 or, at the latest, February 2.


----------



## calvin (26 Janvier 2005)

chers amis forumeurs et compagnons de galere en attente du pb

hier, j'etais sur le forum de macbidouille et je vois que Lionel annonce: "on m'a informe que l'update prevu aujourd'hui (mardi) etait annule"

je me suis dit, mais c'est n'importe quoi et mon 1er reflexe a ete de dire qu'il etait un mytho

j'y suis donc alle de ma petite enquete aujourd'hui de quoi il en retournait

et savoir comme une personne comme lui pouvait etre informe que l'update pourrait etre annule et pourquoi lui serait plus au courant qu'un autre site genre think secret

pour info, j'ai bosse un temps a la fnac et que j'y suis a nouveau de temps en temps en tant que prestataire (comme activite secondaire)
bref, j'ai garde contact avec des responsables qui m'ont gentillement renseigne

en effet, les stocks sont nuls ou quasi nuls dans la grande distrib (traduire par dry en anglais)
cela dit, le fait que les stocks soient nuls a la fnac (info donnee par macbidouille et relayee par divers sites) ne signifient pas que le produit soit "end of life" a la fnac comme lionel l'affirment

il faut savoir que les produits a la fnac ont une quotation de cycle de vie allant de 1 a 9 et appelle "collection"
lorsque la collection arrive a 9, on le retire de la vente ou il est en fin de vie
a l'heure actuelle, la fnac est en rupture de reappro surement due a la rupture chez freescale ou pour une autre raison
mais les magasins n'ont pas eu de consigne pour retirer le produit puisque le pb15 est en collection 3 et le pb17 en collection 4 (on est donc loin du 9 = fin de vie)

il est tjrs possible de commander les betes en magasin
certains ont encore les produits en stocks, pour les autres, il faut attendre


donc hypotheses:

- soit lionel est en contact avec une personne de la fnac plus haut placee que moi (directement au siege de la fnac )... ce dont je doute car a ce niveau de hierarchie, on ne laisse pas filtrer ce genre d'info surtout vers un site comme macbidouille et en plus, la personne n'y degagerait aucun interet soit il invente les rumeurs a partir de oui-dire de vendeurs...

- soit apple n'a laisse filtrer aucune info a la fnac et changera les produits en les avertissant qu'apres avoir update le store histoire de priviligier la vente "online" avant la vente "retail", auquel cas, les magasins et les clients seraient pris au depourvu s'ils ont commande leur machine

- soit la fnac participe a la strategie d'apple et ne fait rien transiter vers les magasins...


voila les faits

maintenant, si l'update arrive bien la semaine prochaine, on sera surpris dans les fnac...

personnellement j'attends avec impatience aussi cet update et surpris par les annonces de macbidouille un peu contradictoires, je devais verifier histoire de pas me faire avoir avec un achat que je pourrais regretter

toutefois, apres avoir eu ces infos internes fnac, je remets tjrs en questions les affirmations du site !


----------



## pitoupharma (26 Janvier 2005)

moi de mon coté ce que j'ai entendu non de la fnac mais de vendeurs apple (dans l'est de la france) c'est que apple leurs avait recommender de ne plus rentrer de powerbook des la mi janvier car de nouveau modeles allaient arriver.et depuis....c'est long tout ca


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

Oui ben c'est pas très encourageant tout ça ... mais il nous reste quand même ThinkSecret qui nous dit que c'est pour au plus tard mardi prochain, et ils se trompent rarement ...

edit : enfin si ils se sont trompés pour l'update du PB à la MWSF


----------



## calvin (26 Janvier 2005)

l'info est en effet tres flou a la fnac
et thinksecret avait deja annonce les pb pour macworld...

donc, soit c'est imminent soit y aura rien du tout, ce sera tout ou rien en fait

en tt cas, c'est ce que j'ai pu savoir de 2 responsables de la fnac que je connais bien

donc sauf surprise la semaine prochaine, a la fnac, ils n'ont pas prevu de nouveaux powerbooks et Lionel, a moins d'avoir reve l'info, aurait sans doute confondu "out of stock" et "end of life"


pour rappel, nick de plume (thinksecret) a des sources internes a Apple (il s'agit d'employes qui font de la fuite d'info) alors que lionel (macbidouille) a soit disant des sources a la fnac qu'il veut pas citer...


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

Je vais aller mettre des iCierges ce week-end ...


----------



## yret (26 Janvier 2005)

Mais Thinksecret étant en ligne de mire d'Apple, il est aussi possible qu'Apple laisse filtrer de fausses informations histoire d'alimenter ce site et les divers forums...  ...et surtout de ne pas être "dérangé" sans arrêt !  

Mais un autre signe étant qu'il n'y a aucun powerbook à se mettre sous la dent au refurb, on peut encore attendre j'imagine....  

Sinon, concernant la Fnac, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit la meilleure chaîne de magasins pour Apple et d'ailleurs, cela m'étonnerait fort qu'ils soient au courant de beaucoup de choses à l'avance et qu'ils aient une quelconque stratégie au sujet d'Apple ! Regardez donc la disparité entre les divers magasins français pour la vente d'ordinateurs Apple: cela va de presque rien au joli petit rayon...   et que dire des prix ! il arrive que même un mois après l'update, ils affichent encore les anciens modèles aux mêmes prix !


----------



## calvin (26 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> cela m'étonnerait fort qu'ils soient au courant de beaucoup de choses à l'avance et qu'ils aient une quelconque stratégie au sujet d'Apple ! Regardez donc la disparité entre les divers magasins français pour la vente d'ordinateurs Apple: cela va de presque rien au joli petit rayon...   et que dire des prix ! il arrive que même un mois après l'update, ils affichent encore les anciens modèles aux mêmes prix !




tt a fait d'accord avec toi


c'est pour ca d'ailleurs que je remettai en question les dires de macbidouille


----------



## hifibuff (26 Janvier 2005)

ouais...et ben moi je vous le dis, plus ca va moins je crois a une update des powerbooks la semaine prochaine. La plupart des elements que l on peut effectivement interpreter comme etant des signes d une prochaione update, ne semblent plus vraiment etre aussi convaincants. Notemment en ce qui concerne la secheresse des lignes de distribution : si effectivement il y a rupture de processeurs chez freescale, c est normal que les powerbooks ne soient plus disponibles...
En plus il y a un article de Apple Insider(oui, je sais ce que vaut ce site...) qui semble laisser entendre que les PB G5 sont vraiment pour bientot et avec le Hypertransport en plus.
Bref, un fasceau de presomption qui pourrait tres bien faire que nous n aurions pas d update du tout avant une veritable evolution technologique, comme je le redoutais il y a quelques semaines, et ce a quoi on me repondait que ce n etait tout simplement pas possible.
Bon enfin je croise les doigts comme vous pour mardi prochain mais...


----------



## Pomme (26 Janvier 2005)

C'est vraiment étrange tout ça,nous sommes encore dans le flou total pour la semaine! :rose: 
Mais je crois quand même qu'il va se passer quelque chose,le tout est de savoir quoi et quand?    C'est quand même bizare ces changements de délais sur le store...


----------



## calvin (26 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> En plus il y a un article de Apple Insider(oui, je sais ce que vaut ce site...) qui semble laisser entendre que les PB G5 sont vraiment pour bientot et avec le Hypertransport en plus.



l'article n'indique aucune reference de temps et n'annonce en aucun cas un pb G5 "pour bientot" comme tu dis

il dit juste que la technologie Hypertransport qui est deja utilisee sur les PM G5 a de grandes chances d'etre transposee dans un pb g5


----------



## Piewhy (26 Janvier 2005)

On peut lire à la fin de l'article :

"Meanwhile, the data suggests that new PowerBook models should arrive within the next 10 days."

... wait and see

En attendant.... pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce bon vieux Isamu Sanada...


----------



## fbethe (26 Janvier 2005)

bref...il est sûre qu'il y aura un changement un jour !


----------



## calvin (26 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> On peut lire à la fin de l'article :
> 
> "Meanwhile, the data suggests that new PowerBook models should arrive within the next 10 days."
> 
> ... wait and see



esperons car ca fait des semaines qu'on suppose des dates...

macworld puis mardi dernier et encore ce mardi...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

j'aime pas vraiment le Powerful Book:hein:


----------



## Piewhy (26 Janvier 2005)

Tu as raison le design actuel est bien meilleur, il faut seulement réaliser quelques ammenagements pour recevois le futur G5


----------



## calvin (26 Janvier 2005)

lol c'est bien fait, mais on devine le copier coller de plateau a cause des 2 slot cd


----------



## Piewhy (26 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> lol c'est bien fait, mais on devine le copier coller de plateau a cause des 2 slot cd



Celui du haut lit et grave les cd et dvd -> Superdrive

le second c'est pour le HD-DVD


----------



## calvin (26 Janvier 2005)

vu la base, y a la place pour du laserdisc meme


----------



## calvin (26 Janvier 2005)

tiens je me demande comment se situeront les nouveaux pb en termes de performance par rapport au G5 1.6 et 1.8


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Y en a qui sont jamais contents... 
C'est mieux comme ça ?


----------



## tsamere (27 Janvier 2005)

les mecs j'en peux plus : c'est mon dernier jour demain (jeudi) pour rendre le pb 12" sp acheté à la fnac ! qu'est ce que je fais ! ? je le rends ou pas ? est ce que le risque de rester qques jours sans machine est gros ? je sais plus là, aidez moi! je lance un sondage rapide du genre "tu rends"/ "tu rends pas"
allez aidez quoi, ca fera toujours patienter jusqu à mardi


----------



## fedo (27 Janvier 2005)

> est ce que le risque de rester qques jours sans machine est gros ?



tres gros. trop gros a mon avis. et puis pour les changements annonces je vois pas trop l interet sauf iLife 5 et HDD rapide.


----------



## Caster (27 Janvier 2005)

tsamere a dit:
			
		

> les mecs j'en peux plus : c'est mon dernier jour demain (jeudi) pour rendre le pb 12" sp acheté à la fnac ! qu'est ce que je fais ! ? je le rends ou pas ? est ce que le risque de rester qques jours sans machine est gros ? je sais plus là, aidez moi! je lance un sondage rapide du genre "tu rends"/ "tu rends pas"
> allez aidez quoi, ca fera toujours patienter jusqu à mardi




si tu es heureux avec ton PB, garde le .... sinon échange le 

Il y aura toujours des nouvelles machines ...... l'essentiel est de s'éclater .... surtout que les prochains PB ...... ne devraient pas apporter de révolution en terme de perf ou de design ...... donc  ....


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Notemment en ce qui concerne la secheresse des lignes de distribution : si effectivement il y a rupture de processeurs chez freescale, c est normal que les powerbooks ne soient plus disponibles...


 
Euh faut réfléchir un peu  pourquoi les iBook seraient dispo en 24h alors ?


----------



## dvd (27 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> On peut lire à la fin de l'article :
> 
> "Meanwhile, the data suggests that new PowerBook models should arrive within the next 10 days."
> 
> ...


 
ya des fois ou je prefere largment les creationsd de ces aficionados de mac que les machines officielles de Mr Jobs... en parlant.. hier soir j'ai révé qu'une dizaine de personne (dont je faisiais partie) a été invitée par Stve Jonbs pour la presentation du nouvel emac.. et a la fin il nous a offert à chacun un ipod.. (sans les ecouteurs..) ca va me rendre fou...


----------



## Piewhy (27 Janvier 2005)

dvd a dit:
			
		

> ya des fois ou je prefere largment les creationsd de ces aficionados de mac que les machines officielles de Mr Jobs... en parlant.. hier soir j'ai révé qu'une dizaine de personne (dont je faisiais partie) a été invitée par Stve Jonbs pour la presentation du nouvel emac.. et a la fin il nous a offert à chacun un ipod.. (sans les ecouteurs..) ca va me rendre fou...



 
...
Steve est venu a la maison pour me montrer en exclu les nouveaux powrerbooks et il en a offert un a toute la famille et ensuite je me suis réveillé...






 dvd : la drogue c'est mal


----------



## hifibuff (27 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Euh faut réfléchir un peu  pourquoi les iBook seraient dispo en 24h alors ?



d une part les processeurs ne tournent pas a la meme vitesse sur les ibookks et sur les pb, d autre part, ma copine a commande un ibook 12 pouces sans options normalement dispo en 24h, et aujourd hui elle recoit un mail lui disant qu"il y a du retard dans la production"


----------



## macaml (27 Janvier 2005)

tsamere a dit:
			
		

> les mecs j'en peux plus : c'est mon dernier jour demain (jeudi) pour rendre le pb 12" sp acheté à la fnac ! qu'est ce que je fais ! ? je le rends ou pas ? est ce que le risque de rester qques jours sans machine est gros ? je sais plus là, aidez moi! je lance un sondage rapide du genre "tu rends"/ "tu rends pas"
> allez aidez quoi, ca fera toujours patienter jusqu à mardi



en fait c'est assez simple, soit c'est une machine dont tu a vraiment besoin
(niveau professionnel j'entend), et passer 3 semaines sans est vraiment embêtant
(disons 1semaine pour l'annonce, 2 pour la livraison, fnac et apple store).
soit tu en fait un usage personnel et alors là moi j'attendrait; quand on dépense
plus de 2000¤ ç fait un peu mal (très mal) de la voir déjà "dépassé". D'autant
que si les nouveaux PB sont mieux qu'espéré (cf note AppleInsider) tu risque
d'être vraiment vert. Et puis peut-être pourra tu bénéficier d'une baisse de prix
(souvent le cas à chaque update).

PS: je ferai remarquer que la fnac a toujours livré les machines (pour moi e
       tout cas) avant l'apple store qui m'indiquait des délais de livraison de l'ordre
      de 1mois. après si on commande juste au moment de l'annonce peut-être
      mais sinon, je trouve l'apple store bof, et puis à la fnac on peut le rendre facile
      sous 15jours (en ne dépensant rien)


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin Hier a dit:
			
		

> chers amis forumeurs et compagnons de galere en attente du pb
> 
> hier, j'etais sur le forum de macbidouille et je vois que Lionel annonce: "on m'a informe que l'update prevu aujourd'hui (mardi) etait annule"
> 
> ...






enzo0511 sur MacBid a dit:


> hier, j'ai vu que Lionel annoncait un truc du genre "on m'a informe que l'update prevu aujourd'hui (mardi) etait annule"
> 
> je me suis dit, mais c'est n'importe quoi et mon 1er reflexe a ete de dire qu'il etait un mytho
> 
> ...


 
enzocalvin 
C'est pas MacBid ici, t'est gentil de ne pas ramener ici tes pbs avec MacBid :mouais:


----------



## minime (27 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que si les nouveaux PB sont mieux qu'espéré (cf note AppleInsider) tu risque d'être vraiment vert.



AppleInsider n'attend pas un PowerBook G5 à court terme, ils signalent simplement une dépêche de The Inquirer à propos d'une conférence durant laquelle il était question de la technologie HyperTransport. Le PowerBook était cité dans une liste de machines en bénéficiant. Il pourrait s'agir d'une bête faute de frappe, HyperTransport étant déjà utilisé dans le PowerMac G5. Un portable G5 pourrait aussi l'utiliser, d'ailleurs c'est déjà le cas dans les portables Athlon 64 mobile.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Janvier 2005)

Alors moi le Calvin de chez nous j'aime bien    Mais c'est vrai que taper sur Lionel chez MacB, c'était pas une si bonne idée  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> d une part les processeurs ne tournent pas a la meme vitesse sur les ibookks et sur les pb


 
c'est la carte mère qui fixe la vitesse du processeur, iBook et PowerBook = même combat, les processeurs sont identiques.

Pour ce qui est du retard de livraison des iBook quelqu'un confirme l'info ?


----------



## minime (27 Janvier 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi le Calvin de chez nous j'aime bien    Mais c'est vrai que taper sur Lionel chez MacB, c'était pas une si bonne idée



Le message est passé, maintenant on va éviter de se focaliser là-dessus.


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

bon bref, passons et revenons au powerbook


j'ignore si ca vient de freescale puisque les ibooks sont approvisionnes et on ignore quel chipset est utilise pour le nouveau powerbook

mais si ca vient vraiment de la, Apple n'aurait pas prevu de stock en avance ?? ce serait etonnant


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Le message est passé, maintenant on va éviter de se focaliser là-dessus.



MrStone tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bon bref, passons et revenons au powerbook
> 
> 
> j'ignore si ca vient de freescale puisque les ibooks sont approvisionnes et on ignore quel chipset est utilise pour le nouveau powerbook
> ...


 
Apple gère ses stocks selon le principe des flux tendus. Je suppose qu'ils ont anticipés la sortie et le succès du Mac mini, mais comme d'hab sous-estimé ... perso je ne pense pas que ce soit du à une rupture de stock, si c'était le cas : 
1-ça se saurait et on le lirait partout ...
2-Je le répète : les iBooks ne seraient pas livrables en 24 heures et les Mac mini ne seraient pas déjà sortis aux US


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Janvier 2005)

tsamere a dit:
			
		

> les mecs j'en peux plus : c'est mon dernier jour demain (jeudi) pour rendre le pb 12" sp acheté à la fnac ! qu'est ce que je fais ! ? je le rends ou pas ? est ce que le risque de rester qques jours sans machine est gros ? je sais plus là, aidez moi! je lance un sondage rapide du genre "tu rends"/ "tu rends pas"
> allez aidez quoi, ca fera toujours patienter jusqu à mardi



Bon alors :

1/ tu rends le PB en disant que tu as fait une erreur et que ...

2/ tu prends un ibook car largement suffisant pour tes besoins et ...

3/ mardi prochain tu prends un nouveau PB, ou si ne sont pas là, comme nous tous ici tu t'enfermes chez toi pendant 6 mois sans internet.

Enfin perso ça commence à faire long pour cette update.
Et en plus on va être assez fou pour les acheter quand même dés mardi ...

On peut faire une cure de désintoxication d'Apple, ou simplement des rumeurs ?

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors :
> 
> 1/ tu rends le PB en disant que tu as fait une erreur et que ...
> 
> ...



mais surtout tu fais pas tes 2 echanges/retours dans la meme fnac sous peine de te faire jeter

certes, leur charte leur y oblige mais bon, ils sont obliges de mettre ta becane en vente retour client ils perdent 10%

ca m'etonnerait qu'ils acceptent que tu fasses ca tous les 15 jours


----------



## hifibuff (27 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Apple gère ses stocks selon le principe des flux tendus. Je suppose qu'ils ont anticipés la sortie et le succès du Mac mini, mais comme d'hab sous-estimé ... perso je ne pense pas que ce soit du à une rupture de stock, si c'était le cas :
> 1-ça se saurait et on le lirait partout ...
> 2-Je le répète : les iBooks ne seraient pas livrables en 24 heures et les Mac mini ne seraient pas déjà sortis aux US



DarkOrange et Calvin, les ibooks ne sont PAS livrables sous 24h...Ma copine a passe commande en pensant que ce serait le cas, mais malheureusement il n en ai rien.Il semble y avoir un delai reel de 5 jours environs pour le 12 pouces.Ordi commande le 25, et toujours en open aujourd hui.D apres l apple sotre, la commande ne partira pas avant mardi au mieux pour des raisons de retard de production...A vous d en deduire ce que vous voulez


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ca m'etonnerait qu'ils acceptent que tu fasses ca tous les 15 jours


 
Dommage ce serait un bon moyen d'avoir un PB "up to date"


----------



## Macmao (27 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de lire ceci sur ce site 

En regardant le code source de la page html : des powerbook du site us

Voilà ce qu'on trouve tout en bas du code source : 

<!--BEGIN AVENUE A-->
<img height="1" width="1" alt="" src="http://switch.atdmt.com/action/apple_g5_powerbook">
<!--END AVENUE A-->

On s'éclate chez la pomme


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ceci sur ce site
> 
> En regardant le code source de la page html : des powerbook du site us
> 
> ...



faut dire qu'il y a un mec assez vicieux pour aller chercher ce detail aussi...


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2005)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ceci sur ce site
> 
> En regardant le code source de la page html : des powerbook du site us
> 
> ...


 
amusant  désolé je ne peux plus bouler, j'en ai trop fait aujourd'hui  ah au fait bienvenue


----------



## Piewhy (27 Janvier 2005)

C'est vraiment pour titiller les gens 

à moins que... le G5.... NOOOOOOOON il vaut mieux pas y penser )


----------



## Piewhy (27 Janvier 2005)

--> Le code source a été modifié : maintenant ça se termine par 

<img height="1" width="1" alt="" src="http://switch.atdmt.com/action/apple_g4_powerbook">

décidement ils ont des problemes de chiffres chez apple 

apres le superdrive 8x le powerbook G5


----------



## minime (27 Janvier 2005)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> <!--BEGIN AVENUE A-->
> <img height="1" width="1" alt="" src="http://switch.atdmt.com/action/apple_g5_powerbook">
> <!--END AVENUE A-->



Il s'agit d'un Web Beacon. Ça n'a rien d'extraordinaire, ils sont aussi utilisés par Hewlett-Packard, entre autres : « _Certaines pages Web de HP.com et lettres d'informations électroniques au format HTML font appel à des balises Web en complément des cookies pour générer des statistiques sur l'utilisation des sites Web. Une balise Web est une image électronique dite mono-pixel (1x1) ou GIF transparente._ » (welcome.hp.com)

On peut en trouver d'autres dans le code source des pages de l'iPod shuffle, du Mac mini, etc. Sur la page du PowerBook 15" il est indiqué _apple_powerbook_15_inch_, et _apple_powerbook_17_inch_ sur celle du 17", etc. Ces termes ne sont pas choisis au hasard puisqu'il servent à générer des stats sur la fréquentation du site.

Ça commence à faire beaucoup de fautes de frappes. :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ça commence à faire beaucoup de fautes de frappes. :mouais: :rose:



Enfin ici on peut tous être d'accord sur le fait qu'un G5 dans un portable bénéficierait d'une annonce, au minimum un évent. Pour l'instant pas d'annonces prévues, et juin c'est dans 4 mois, alors ?

Ils l'ont retrouvé le gas qui devait changer les sites mardi et qui a fugué, ou bien

A bientôt   

Laurent


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

adieu le powerbook, j'ai craque et me suis commande un imac


----------



## Piewhy (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> adieu le powerbook, j'ai craque et me suis commande un imac



[Rumeur] 

Mardi prochain nouveaux powerbooks

15" 

512ram, 256 mémoire video G5 1.8ghz  100g 7200t/min et le tout pour 1200$$$ :love:

Tu aurais du attendre



Nannnn je d'éconne : bon achat


----------



## minime (27 Janvier 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ici on peut tous être d'accord sur le fait qu'un G5 dans un portable bénéficierait d'une annonce, au minimum un évent. Pour l'instant pas d'annonces prévues, et juin c'est dans 4 mois, alors ?



Alors tout ça n'est pas très logique.


----------



## Cricri (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> adieu le powerbook, j'ai craque et me suis commande un imac


Déballe le soigneusement ! Ecoute bien le ventilo après 2 heures d'utilisation. Rends le contre remboursement et prends un powerbook.

Bon, bonne chance !


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Déballe le soigneusement ! Ecoute bien le ventilo après 2 heures d'utilisation. Rends le contre remboursement et prends un powerbook.
> 
> Bon, bonne chance !




je vois pas pk je changerai d'avis...

j'avais deja commande un ibook, j'ai perdu du temps a le renvoyer et attendre d'etre rembourse (au total 12 jours) alors je vais pas me faire chier a renvoyer un imac que je viens de commander pour prendre un powerbook

maintenant que mon choix est fait

je suis content et soulagé, mon compte en banque aussi


----------



## Caster (27 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> [Rumeur]
> 
> Mardi prochain nouveaux powerbooks
> 
> ...




oui surtout que malheureusement il n'y aura certainement que 200 Mhz en plus (dans le meilleur des cas). Cette màj tiendra plus du lifting qu'à autre chose , sinon ces PB auraient été annoncés lors d'un salon


----------



## Pomme (27 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas pk je changerai d'avis...
> 
> j'avais deja commande un ibook, j'ai perdu du temps a le renvoyer et attendre d'etre rembourse (au total 12 jours) alors je vais pas me faire chier a renvoyer un imac que je viens de commander pour prendre un powerbook
> 
> ...



Tu verras,c'est une superbe machine aussi cet imac.   moi je fais chemin inverse en reprenant un portable,mais bon,ainsi va la vie!   Pour en revenir à l'imac, je ne vois pas pourquoi tant de personnes en font un plat au sujet du bruit,car on entend les ventilos certes, mais ce n'est quand même pas la cata à ce point!   En plus ils font un "beau" bruit,enfin je veux dire qu'ils tournent bien ronds... un très bon choix en tout cas! :love:


----------



## macaml (27 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Dommage ce serait un bon moyen d'avoir un PB "up to date"



c'est ça la soluce miracle:
- on prend un ibook
- 15 jours après un powerbook
- ensuite on essaye le iMac
...
(4 mois ont passé)
...
- cool j'ai tiger maintenant
...
(2 mois ont passé)
- le PB G5 maintenant, chouette
...

et si on a besoin de liquidité on prend un ibook 12" pour les 15 jours


----------



## calvin (27 Janvier 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça la soluce miracle:
> - on prend un ibook
> - 15 jours après un powerbook
> - ensuite on essaye le iMac
> ...



et si tout le monde faisait chier les vendeurs tous les 15 jours comme toi hein ???




bah ca donnerait ca:


----------



## pim (27 Janvier 2005)

Orgie de PB


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Alors tout ça n'est pas très logique.



 trés bon

A bientôt

Laurent


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras,c'est une superbe machine aussi cet imac.  moi je fais chemin inverse en reprenant un portable,mais bon,ainsi va la vie!  Pour en revenir à l'imac, je ne vois pas pourquoi tant de personnes en font un plat au sujet du bruit,car on entend les ventilos certes, mais ce n'est quand même pas la cata à ce point!  En plus ils font un "beau" bruit,enfin je veux dire qu'ils tournent bien ronds... un très bon choix en tout cas! :love:


 
Tu parles dans ton cas ... le débat sur le bruit de l'imac G5 ce n'est pas dans ce fil mais ici.


----------



## Fran6 (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> adieu le powerbook, j'ai craque et me suis commande un imac



Même si l'iMac est un bon choix, je ne comprends pas ton revirement soudain.... Un Powerbook et un iMac, c'est pas tout à fait destiné au même "usage" d'une certaine manière. Y en a un qui est un desktop et l'autre un portable. Maintenant, p'têt que t'avais pas forcément l'utilité du portable mais que c'était un + !!

En tout cas, un en moins de stressé !!!!!!!

Amuses toi bien avec ton joujou !

Guinouss


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

le portable m'aurait permis de bouger dans la maison, genre pouvoir surfer et mater un film dans le lit mais bon, ce serait plus un caprice

je trouve que l'imac est une superbe machine donc aucun regret

et puis y en avait marre d'attendre 1 semaine puis encore 1 semaine et ca en boucle depuis macworld...


----------



## Fran6 (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> le portable m'aurait permis de bouger dans la maison, genre pouvoir surfer et mater un film dans le lit mais bon, ce serait plus un caprice
> 
> je trouve que l'imac est une superbe machine donc aucun regret
> 
> et puis y en avait marre d'attendre 1 semaine puis encore 1 semaine et ca en boucle depuis macworld...



Ouais, je suis assez d'accord avec toi et je comprends ton choix. Moi, j'ai vraiment besoin d'un portable sinon je n'aurais pas attendu...

SINON, ça a peut-être déjà été dit mais les délais de livraisons sur l'Apple store sont passés de 7/10 jours à 5 jours....roulement de tambour ??

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je suis assez d'accord avec toi et je comprends ton choix. Moi, j'ai vraiment besoin d'un portable sinon je n'aurais pas attendu...
> 
> SINON, ça a peut-être déjà été dit mais les délais de livraisons sur l'Apple store sont passés de 7/10 jours à 5 jours....roulement de tambour ??
> 
> ...


 
Non ça n'a pas été dit merci pour l'info   alors se serait pour mardi ?


----------



## Arnault75 (28 Janvier 2005)

source: macbidouile du 24/01/05

Dual pour Cube chez Gigadesigns - Lionel - 05:44:49 - Réactions

Source : http://www.macworld.com
_Depuis que les accélérateurs pour Cube existent, on a toujours eu des soucis avec le régulateur de tension de la machine (VRM), qui, trop sollicité, peut brûler. Or cette pièce était introuvable. Dorénavant, Gigadesigns propose d'en vendre un "renforcé" pour 99$._ 

*Ils ont également mis en vente une carte bipro à base de 7447A vendue 749$ avec son régulateur.* 

Vous voyez à quoi je pense pour mardi?



Bast


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

oui je pense que tu devrais relire cet article que tu cites


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

Un nouvel iPod ?


----------



## Arnault75 (28 Janvier 2005)

non, non, j'ai très bien lu... MAis vous avez vu la taille d'une carte bipro d'un cube?

Ca irait très bien dans un PB...


Bast


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

Y'a un truc bizarre sur le store US : les délais pour les PB 12" sont tombés à 3-5 jours alors que les PB 15" et 17" restent à 7-10 jours ...


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

Arnault75 a dit:
			
		

> non, non, j'ai très bien lu... MAis vous avez vu la taille d'une carte bipro d'un cube?
> 
> Ca irait très bien dans un PB...
> 
> ...



et tu as vu la taille d'un cube par rapport au pb ?


----------



## Arnault75 (28 Janvier 2005)

la taille du cube (qui est petit de toute façon) n'a aucun intérêt... ce qui compte, c'est la taille de la carte bipro...


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

bref, l'espoir fait vivre...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

Arnault75 a dit:
			
		

> la taille du cube (qui est petit de toute façon) n'a aucun intérêt... ce qui compte, c'est la taille de la carte bipro...


ce n'est qu'une carte fille qui a besoin d'une carte-mère


----------



## Caster (28 Janvier 2005)

des nouvelles des PB chez Mactouch 



> Un lecteur averti de The Register a vu dans le code source de la page PowerBook d?Apple la chose suivante*:
> 
> 
> <!--BEGIN AVENUE A-->
> ...





Aurait-on une vrai màj (G5) finalement ??


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Aurait-on une vrai màj (G5) finalement ??


 
Sans annonce et en dehors de tout événement ça me parait fort peu probable ...


----------



## arcanthe (28 Janvier 2005)

non je croie pas aux powerbook g5 . pas encore du moin


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> des nouvelles des PB chez Mactouch
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit d'un Web Beacon. Ça n'a rien d'extraordinaire, ils sont aussi utilisés par Hewlett-Packard, entre autres : « _Certaines pages Web de HP.com et lettres d'informations électroniques au format HTML font appel à des balises Web en complément des cookies pour générer des statistiques sur l'utilisation des sites Web. Une balise Web est une image électronique dite mono-pixel (1x1) ou GIF transparente._ » (welcome.hp.com)
> 
> On peut en trouver d'autres dans le code source des pages de l'iPod shuffle, du Mac mini, etc. Sur la page du PowerBook 15" il est indiqué _apple_powerbook_15_inch_, et _apple_powerbook_17_inch_ sur celle du 17", etc. Ces termes ne sont pas choisis au hasard puisqu'il servent à générer des stats sur la fréquentation du site.
> 
> Ça commence à faire beaucoup de fautes de frappes. :mouais: :rose:




MiniMe l'homme le moins écouter des forums


----------



## winehundred (28 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un truc bizarre sur le store US : les délais pour les PB 12" sont tombés à 3-5 jours alors que les PB 15" et 17" restent à 7-10 jours ...


Et sur le belge, ils sont tous a 5 jours (depuis hier soir ou cette nuit) : histoire de couper la poire en 2 ou...


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

winehundred a dit:
			
		

> Et sur le belge, ils sont tous a 5 jours (depuis hier soir ou cette nuit) : histoire de couper la poire en 2 ou...


 
Bienvenue


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> MiniMe l'homme le moins écouter des forums



Ce serait dommage vue la mine de renseignements qu'il nous fournit régulièrement.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## bouchon (28 Janvier 2005)

winehundred a dit:
			
		

> Et sur le belge, ils sont tous a 5 jours



en france aussi ....!


----------



## winehundred (28 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue


Merci DarkOrange!


----------



## Fran6 (28 Janvier 2005)

Et en Suisse aussi si vous voulez....


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (29 Janvier 2005)

J'ai pas lu les 56 pages... mais est-ce que le copain de surfer libre, qui avait posté ce sujet il y a quelques mois, a acheté un PowerBook ou il attend toujours ?


----------



## Piewhy (29 Janvier 2005)

www[Sourcre Mac Rumors]

Spécifiction pour le Studio Display 17" : 

On peut y lire : 

Configuration requise

*  L&#8217;Apple Studio Display nécessite un Power Mac G5 avec un connecteur ADC ou un PowerBook G5 avec un port DVI vers ADC Apple

*Ils en ont pas marre de faire des fautes de frappe? :hein:

ça commence a bien faire cette histoire


----------



## minime (29 Janvier 2005)

La page de l'ancien Cinema Display 17" sur le site Apple Canada (rédigée en français) a été sauvegardée plusieurs fois par archive.org. Seul le G4 était cité dans ces copies.

La page correspondante n'a pas non plus été supprimée du site Apple Canada (in english), le PowerMac G5 est mentionné mais aucune trace du PowerBook G5 fantôme.

Bien sûr aucun lien ne mène vers ces pages (périmées), on peut uniquement y accéder en tapant l'URL dans la barre d'adresse. 

Le webmestre, dont l'adresse e-mail se trouve dans le code source, doit recevoir beaucoup de courrier.


----------



## Piewhy (29 Janvier 2005)

Je l'ai vu de mes yeux 

ça chauffe sur les sites apple


----------



## Caster (29 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu de mes yeux
> 
> ça chauffe sur les sites apple




plus qu'à attendre mardi


----------



## Advanting (29 Janvier 2005)

Information donnée cet après-midi chez un grand distributeur Apple, je cite "je ne vous ai rien dit, mais attendez la semaine prochaine pour acheter un powerbook! Mais pas un G5"

Donc cela ce précise pour la mise à jour prévue par Think Secret !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Advanting a dit:
			
		

> Information donnée cet après-midi chez un grand distributeur Apple, je cite "je ne vous ai rien dit, mais attendez la semaine prochaine pour acheter un powerbook! Mais pas un G5"
> 
> Donc cela ce précise pour la mise à jour prévue par Think Secret !



Il aurait dit la même chose la semaine dernière... Franchement, les distributeurs n'en savent pas plus que nous et ont les mêmes rumeurs.


----------



## Piewhy (29 Janvier 2005)

Advanting a dit:
			
		

> Information donnée cet après-midi chez un grand distributeur Apple, je cite "je ne vous ai rien dit, mais attendez la semaine prochaine pour acheter un powerbook! Mais pas un G5"
> 
> Donc cela ce précise pour la mise à jour prévue par Think Secret !








Hihihi 

Rien entendu, Rien vu, rien dit


----------



## Caster (29 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi
> 
> Rien entendu, Rien vu, rien dit




Parfaite illustration ..... Bravo


----------



## omac (29 Janvier 2005)

Imaginez un upgrade pour une partie de la gamme et un nouveau PB en G5 pour le haut de la gamme ! ça va être chaud mardi !

encore 3 dodos...


----------



## calvin (29 Janvier 2005)

omac a dit:
			
		

> Imaginez un upgrade pour une partie de la gamme et un nouveau PB en G5 pour le haut de la gamme ! ça va être chaud mardi !
> 
> encore 3 dodos...




oui, ce sera un beau cadeau pour noel 2005


----------



## ForTheFun (29 Janvier 2005)

omac a dit:
			
		

> Imaginez un upgrade pour une partie de la gamme et un nouveau PB en G5 pour le haut de la gamme ! ça va être chaud mardi !
> 
> encore 3 dodos...


 
Bijour,

Le pire c'est que maintenant je rêve de powerbook la nuit.
:hosto: C'est grave docteur ???????????? :hosto:

Non sérieux, si apple ne dit rien mardi, j'en connais qui risque de pas survivre!

Pour ma part, si rien mardi et bah tanpis je le commande ce pb12' car là mon portable pc je vais le jeter par la fenètre tellement il est lent.


----------



## hermios (29 Janvier 2005)

Ce qui est grave, c'est de prétendre travailler sur un PC...A part ça tout le reste me semble pouvoir relever d'une thérapie douce


----------



## hermios (29 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un truc bizarre sur le store US : les délais pour les PB 12" sont tombés à 3-5 jours alors que les PB 15" et 17" restent à 7-10 jours ...





Et si les délais étaient dus à des raisons industrielles qui n'ont rien à voir avec nos fantasmes?


----------



## calvin (29 Janvier 2005)

hermios a dit:
			
		

> Et si les délais étaient dus à des raisons industrielles qui n'ont rien à voir avec nos fantasmes?



c'est ce que je pense aussi
il suffit de voir sur differents stores que les delais sont tres variables


----------



## minime (29 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu de mes yeux



Oui, il ne s'agit pas d'une hallucination, mais les anciennes copies de cette page, qui étaient en ligne à une époque où ces moniteurs étaient encore en vente, et où le PowerMac G5 était déjà disponible, ce qui aurait justifié une correction G4->G5, n'avaient pas été modifiées, et parlaient toujours de PowerMac G4 (et PowerBook G4 bien sûr).

Elle a été rectifiée après le 15 février 2004, date de la dernière copie sauvegardée par archive.org. Son contenu est périmé, et aurait dû disparaître complètement (en fait la page est restée sur le serveur, même si aucun lien n'y menait plus), depuis la présentation de nouveaux écrans alu en juin 04.

Certains ne pourront pas s'empêcher d'y voir un signe indiquant l'arrivée d'un PowerBook G5, ou des extra terrestres. Cette épidémie de fautes de frappe a peut-être été provoquée par le nouveau concept marketing de Cupertino, _Life is random_. Ben ouais, et Apple.com aussi.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (30 Janvier 2005)

C'est bien vrai ça, cette page sur les écrans TFT, elle n'est plus trouvable, car ces écrans ne se vendent plus. Moi, je crois que ça ne veut pas dire grand chose finalement. Mais je persiste à dire qu'on aura des nouveaux G4.

P.S. : alors, svp, dites-moi si l'ami de surfer libre a acheté son PB !


----------



## mart1 (30 Janvier 2005)

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Les_Powerbook_G5_pour_bientot_.htm

regardez ca


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

mart1 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Les_Powerbook_G5_pour_bientot_.htm
> 
> regardez ca


On en parle depuis le post 927 au moins


----------



## yret (30 Janvier 2005)

mart1 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Les_Powerbook_G5_pour_bientot_.htm
> 
> regardez ca



Et en plus, on en parle juste au-dessus avec une très limpide explication de MiniMe...


----------



## yret (30 Janvier 2005)

Bon ! entre nous ! ne seriez-vous pas prêt, finalement, à attendre le powerbook G5 plutôt que d'attendre encore "trop longtemps" la mise à jour G4 ? 

Car, enfin, si le G5 peut être prêt cette année, il peut sortir relativement rapidement (juin ou septembre ?), ce qui signifie que cette mise à jour permettrait de faire évoluer le pwb pendant peu de temps...


----------



## Piewhy (30 Janvier 2005)

Ce qui serait décevant pour ceux qui attendent, ce serait d'avoir une toute petite mise à jour des G4 laissant ainsi place à une mise à jour majeur lors du passage au G5 (disque dur, ram, carte graph...)

il faudrait encore attendre pour avoir de vrais nouveautés... pffff

enfin on verra...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Sinon , on parle capacités de disque dur supérieures à 80 go ?


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

plus l'update mineure se fait attendre, plus la majeure se rapproche, yret a raison


----------



## yret (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> plus l'update mineure se fait attendre, plus la majeure se rapproche, yret a raison



C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je me demande vraiment si on ne risque pas de se passer de cette "mise à jour minime"...


----------



## hifibuff (30 Janvier 2005)

oui je pense que tu as raison Yret. L impression que ca me donne est que Apple essais de retarder au maximum la derniere mise a jour G4 monocore peut etre afin que peu de temps la separe du PB g5 c est a dire quelque chose de novateur. C est vrai que du coup la mise a jour a venir(enfin si elle a vraiment lieue...) avant celle en G5, est de moins en moins interessante a mesure qu elle est retardee car precisement elle se rapporche de la VRAIE mise a jour en g5 ou g4 dual-core. Un peu comme si Apple nous disait, attendez la MAJ G5 elle est dans plus si longtemps que ca!


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je me deamnde vraiment si on ne risque pas de se passer de cette "mise à jour minime"...



c'est pour ca que finalement, j'ai achete l'imac

c'est bete (pour moi) de depenser autant d'argent sachant que dans 6-9 mois (ca passe tres vite) une nouvelle generation bien plus performante apparaitra


----------



## Piewhy (30 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de visiter le site d'un fournisseur...

Regarder la piece jointe : certains pbook sont en réassortiment

il y a deux jours (quand j'ai controlé) ces produits étaient simplement "out of stock"...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Ouais, a lire tout ca, on se demande vraiment si il y'aura une mise a jour.
Es-ce qu'Apple ne va pas se contenter de Tiger comme nouveauté, et nous annoncé courant de l'automne prochain, les nouvelles gammes de PB et d'iBook ???

Ca se discute.


----------



## la_chenille (30 Janvier 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! entre nous ! ne seriez-vous pas prêt, finalement, à attendre le powerbook G5 plutôt que d'attendre encore "trop longtemps" la mise à jour G4 ?
> 
> Car, enfin, si le G5 peut être prêt cette année, il peut sortir relativement rapidement (juin ou septembre ?), ce qui signifie que cette mise à jour permettrait de faire évoluer le pwb pendant peu de temps...


 
personellement j'en ai besoin pour avril et j'ai pas le temps d'attendre juin voire septembre... surtout pour un pwb g5 de 1ere generation...pas encore rodé.
je prefere une machine g4 bien rodée, et, à mon avis, sois ces fautes dans le code ne veulent rien dire, sois think secret a de très mauvaise sources, cequi n'est pas son habitude ( sf pwbook macworld ). je penche et j'espère pour un une update mardi:modo: . sinon, ce sera le pwb 15 actuel.


----------



## vg93179 (30 Janvier 2005)

moi j'en ai besoin pour tout de suite... idealement. Au plus tard le 10 février... Si la maj est pour plus tard directement G5 ou si les délais de livraison font que les nouveaux modèles n'arrivent pas à la fnac (je vais liquider mes derniers sous de ma liste de mariage la bas) à temps, je crois que je vais prendre un ibook 12 pouces que je refilerai à ma femme quand le pb g5 sortira... 
Vous croyez qu'il y a une chance pour que des pb 12 pouces soient dispo  à la fnac avant le 10 ?


----------



## la_chenille (30 Janvier 2005)

si il sort pas mardi, c la fin des raviolis...


----------



## la_chenille (30 Janvier 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez qu'il y a une chance pour que des pb 12 pouces soient dispo à la fnac avant le 10 ?


 

c'est tendu...


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

la_chenille a dit:
			
		

> si il sort pas mardi, c la fin des raviolis...



depuis que j'ai vu le reportage sur envoye special a propos des chinois, pour moi ca fait longtemps que c'est fini les raviolis  :rose:


----------



## corloane (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> depuis que j'ai vu le reportage sur envoye special a propos des chinois, pour moi ca fait longtemps que c'est fini les raviolis  :rose:


+1 : ignoble!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Je commence vraiment a douter concernant un mise a jour proche des PB.
Car je pense qu'ils vont passer directement au G5.

Parceque si je ne me trompe pas, pour le G4, ils sont montés au maximum a 1,5Ghz.
Et pour le G5, on a du 1,8GHz, donc a quoi bon bosser encore sur le G4 ???

Alors mesdames et messieurs, je pense que nous allons avoir a attendre plus que prévu, et je pense que les prochaines mise a jour nous donneront des super portable avec du G5


----------



## babos (30 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Parceque si je ne me trompe pas, pour le G4, ils sont montés au maximum a 1,5Ghz.
> Et pour le G5, on a du 1,8GHz, donc a quoi bon bosser encore sur le G4 ???




Sonnet propose bien des cartes acceleratrices pour cube à base de G4 à 1,7Ghz...

Le G5 debute à 1,6Ghz

suspense...


----------



## ederntal (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> plus l'update mineure se fait attendre, plus la majeure se rapproche, yret a raison



je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous ne vous dites pas "plus la mise a jour mineure mets de temps... plus la mises a jour majeure majeure en G5 aussi sera retardée!"


----------



## yret (30 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous ne vous dites pas "plus la mise a jour mineure mets de temps... plus la mises a jour majeure majeure en G5 aussi sera retardée!"



Tout simplement parce que cela semble réel et que de plus, ce serait plutôt l'inverse comme on l'a dit quelques pages auparavant; en effet, au lieu de bosser sur une mise à jour G4 et risquer de retarder la sortie G5, tout le monde (chez Apple bien sûr!) travaille sur le G5 !


----------



## hifibuff (30 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous ne vous dites pas "plus la mise a jour mineure mets de temps... plus la mises a jour majeure majeure en G5 aussi sera retardée!"


Bien vu EderntalCeci dit, quand il s agit d upgrades majeurs attendues depuis si longtemps comme celle d un PB G5, Apple a tendence a sortir le produit des qu il est pret peu importe la date de sortie de la derniere update. Comme en plus dans le cas present, les nouveaux PB G4 de-dans-mardi-prochain risque de n etre pas tres importantes, cela constitue indeniablement un argument de plus pour la firme pommee pour sortir son PB g5 meme 2-3 mois seulement apres la sortie des "nouveaux" PB g4.


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> cela constitue indeniablement un argument de plus pour la firme pommee pour sortir son PB g5 meme 2-3 mois seulement apres la sortie des "nouveaux" PB g4.




aucune entreprise n'est assez bete pour perdre de l'argent a sortir un produit avant que le cycle de vie ne soit ecoule

dans le cas d'apple, ca le couterait une fortune de sortir un update du pb g4 maintenant puis un pb G5 2-3 mois

c'est totalement fou d'imaginer ce genre de choses


ca ne se fait que lorsqu'il y a un gros souci technique, ce n'est pas le cas ici


----------



## omac (30 Janvier 2005)

La solution a toutes ces remarques ne serait-elle pas une maj en g4 + un nouveau PB G5 en haut de gamme...

Z'avez pas l'air d'acheter bezef cette hypothèse...

Qui vivra mardi verra ! :love:


----------



## la_chenille (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> aucune entreprise n'est assez bete pour perdre de l'argent a sortir un produit avant que le cycle de vie ne soit ecoule
> 
> dans le cas d'apple, ca le couterait une fortune de sortir un update du pb g4 maintenant puis un pb G5 2-3 mois
> 
> ...


 
NON, mais les ventes baissent et la fréquence de l'entrée de gamme d'un powerbbok qui est censé être professionel à 1,33 est à la rue par rapport au haut de gamme mac mini à 1,42..., à l'i book à 1,33 aussi... ca fait pas très pro tout ca...
et puis juste un rappel...

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0501briefly2.html

ils ont raison... si si j'y tiens


quand au pwb g5 dans les 3 mois... j'y crois pa trop, plutôt septembre si tu veux mon avis.


----------



## hifibuff (30 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> aucune entreprise n'est assez bete pour perdre de l'argent a sortir un produit avant que le cycle de vie ne soit ecoule
> 
> dans le cas d'apple, ca le couterait une fortune de sortir un update du pb g4 maintenant puis un pb G5 2-3 mois
> 
> ...



Tu oublies juste que les pertes engendrees par l arret d un produit qui n aurait pas fait son cycle de vie complet pourraient etre largement compensees par les ventes d un powerbook G5 tellement attendu. De plus la plateforme des powerbooks G4 pourraient etre reimplente a peu de frais dans les ibooks et ainsi continuer, d une certaine facon, le cycle de vie jusqu au declin du produit. Enfin je crois qu apple a deja sortit deux updates d'une meme gamme de produit a peu de temps d intervale(certes peut etre pas a 2-3 mois d ecart mais a peine plus si ma memoire est bonne...)mais la j avoue que je ne me souviens plus bien de la gamme en question.:rateaueut etre si quelqu un qui s y connait en histoire des macs peut nous indiquer les delais les plus courts jamais proposes par apple entre deux renouvellements de gammes?

La chenille, entierement d accord avec toi pour ce qui est de la coherence des gammes de produits pro/consumer de apple...le powerbook avec un moins bon proc que le mac mini : c est n importe quoi!


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies juste que les pertes engendrees par l arret d un produit qui n aurait pas fait son cycle de vie complet pourraient etre largement compensees par les ventes d un powerbook G5 tellement attendu. De plus la plateforme des powerbooks G4 pourraient etre reimplente a peu de frais dans les ibooks et ainsi continuer, d une certaine facon, le cycle de vie jusqu au declin du produit. Enfin je crois qu apple a deja sortit deux updates d'une meme gamme de produit a peu de temps d intervale(certes peut etre pas a 2-3 mois d ecart mais a peine plus si ma memoire est bonne...)mais la j avoue que je ne me souviens plus bien de la gamme en question.:rateaueut etre si quelqu un qui s y connait en histoire des macs peut nous indiquer les delais les plus courts jamais proposes par apple entre deux renouvellements de gammes?
> 
> La chenille, entierement d accord avec toi pour ce qui est de la coherence des gammes de produits pro/consumer de apple...le powerbook avec un moins bon proc que le mac mini : c est n importe quoi!




aucun produit apple de cette importance ne peut avoir un cucle de vie de 3 mois


----------



## Zeo14 (30 Janvier 2005)

Moi je crois surtout que Calvin veut pas d'update mardi pour ne pas avoir à regreter son achat d'imac! 

Je partage l'avis de la_chenille.


----------



## calvin (30 Janvier 2005)

Zeo14 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je crois surtout que Calvin veut pas d'update mardi pour ne pas avoir à regreter son achat d'imac!



je crois pas 

c'est juste que la theorie de hifibuff est incroyable et irreelle


----------



## pim (30 Janvier 2005)

hifibuff a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre si quelqu un qui s y connait en histoire des macs peut nous indiquer les delais les plus courts jamais proposes par apple entre deux renouvellements de gammes?



Entre l'iBook 1 GHz et l'actuel 1,2 GHz il y avait eut très peu de temps il me semble !


----------



## Alexandre.H (30 Janvier 2005)

et peut-être bien que le powerbook G4 sortira bien mardi et les pb G5 seulement en 2006... il ne faut pas oublier que les powerbook G4 sont sortis avec un an de retard par rapport aux prévisions de tous les macophiles.


----------



## vg93179 (30 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi parler de cycle de vie de 2/3 mois : si la maj est faite mardi, 6 mois apres ca nous amene à septembre pour les G5, ca parait assez plausible non ?


----------



## pim (30 Janvier 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi parler de cycle de vie de 2/3 mois : si la maj est faite mardi, 6 mois apres ca nous amene à septembre pour les G5, ca parait assez plausible non ?



Oui (du mec qui veut y croire  :rateau: )

Mardi


----------



## bibi78 (31 Janvier 2005)

Vivement le powerbook G5, 19 pouces ,Bipros ou dual core, avec 2 HD et pavé numérique.


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

qd on essaie d'acceder au suivi des commandes ou d'acceder a notre compte, on a le message d'erreur qu'une mise a jour esr programmee

vous pouvez deja commencer a fabuler...


----------



## Piewhy (31 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de visiter le site d'un fournisseur...
> 
> Regarder la piece jointe : certains pbook sont en réassortiment
> 
> il y a deux jours (quand j'ai controlé) ces produits étaient simplement "out of stock"...



Je viens de refaire un petit tour ce matin sur le site de ce fournisseur

et les pBooks sont repassé out of stock et plus réassortiment...

Wait and see!


----------



## Arnault75 (31 Janvier 2005)

http://www.macrumors.com/

Recent unconfirmed hints, however, have noted that previous rumors of Dual-Core G4 processors making their way into the PowerBook may be true... with some expecting that the new PowerBooks will make use of the new dual-core G4 chips as early as this week.


----------



## pitoupharma (31 Janvier 2005)

Ils ont plutôt intérêt a sortir quelque chose de bien car jusqu'a preuve du contraire les Powerbook symbolise le portable professionnel tant auprès des macusers que des pcusers. Et pour le moment (désolé pour les heureux possesseur des ces machines) les Powerbook actuel et même ceux prévu par thinksecret sont bien mais pas top, comme dirais l'autre, sans plus. pas de 512mo de ram en un slot (nec le fait sur ces offres mipe a 1100 euro) des écran juste bien (les 13 pouces panoramiques ça existe...c'est même Apple qui avais mis a la mode ce format avec les 15 pouces) pas de superdrive double couche (même pas +/- pour le moment), pas de pci express,  des disque dur indigent que nombre d'entre vous on d&#8217;ailleurs du changer a leurs frais (ça coûterais quoi de mettre des 5400trs en série avec 16mo de cache...c'est quand même un portable pro non???)Et tout le reste...
je me répète mais lors des différents comparatifs avec des pc de prix souvent moindres le Powerbook se fait massacre (heureusement il n'y a pas de comparatif vis a vis des t42p d'ibm ou autre,d'un cotés ils sont encore plus chers mais c'est dur a dire ils tiennent 5h aussi sur batterie mais sur win....)...a 2500euros le bout,le seul portable moins performant étant un Panasonic de type subnotbook de 1.5kg.(cf. pcexpert décembre 2004 magasine plutôt favorable au mac malgré son nom,il y qu'a lire le suivant,janvier 2005, laudatif quant au powermac g5)
En attendant les ventes s'écroulent depuis environ 6 mois (ou stagnent) et amd sort un 64 bits mobile.
Car c'est aussi et surtout ça le problème Apple ils dépendent de leur fondeur et ibm n'est pour le moment ni Intel ni amd. Ils ne peuvent eux même le devenir, hors de prix, mais ils doivent subir. C&#8217;etait déjà le cas lorsque j'ai acheté mon ibook en janvier 2003 quand on attendais un remplacent des g4 bipro, et qu'il a fallu s'orienter vers ibm, Motorola ne pouvant suivre.
J&#8217;espère qu'ibm prenant de la taille de ce coté a cause de la play3 va fournir a Apple ce qui faut pour retrouver le premier plan de l'innovation...
Pour finir s'il y a un nouveau Pb g4 demains étant donné qu'il y a peu de chance pour que le g5 arrive avant fin juin cad mi septembre en magasin, il aura bien le temps de faire carrière. D&#8217;autant plus que les modifications prévues pas thinksecret n'impose pas vraiment de  gros investissements en rd (c'est freescale qui fait ça au niveau du processeur.


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

lol je me demande comment il ferait un dual G4 au meme prix que la gamme actuelle...


----------



## SuperCed (31 Janvier 2005)

Je me demande bien quel est l'intérêt d'avoir des portables 64 bits.
Qui va mettre plus de 4Go de mémoire dans un portable?
Ou alors, on va parler de "transportable".
Le G4 est encore un bon processeur pour portable. Le 7448 ne devrait pas tarder.


----------



## hifibuff (31 Janvier 2005)

Et si la theorie d Omac se verifiait non pas avec un G5 dans le haut de gamme mais un G4 dual core comme semble le penser macrumors dans son article?ca donnerati un 12" et un 15" combo avec des G4 un peu meilleurs, et le 15" SD+17" avec un G4 dual core...Miam!moi ca me tenterait beaucoup!Ca voudrait peut etre aussi indiquer le G5 n arriverait pas avant un certain temps...enfin le probleme que souleve Calvin est tout a fait pertinent : le prix de PB G4 dual core pourrait difficielement rester le meme que ceux des 15SD et les 17 actuels.


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

le dual G4 sera non seulement plus cher que le mono proc mais en plus quelle sera sa consommation en energie ?
y a t-il la place pour 2 G4 ?
comment sera gere la dissipation thermique vu la taille du powerbook ?
et enfin un dual G4 est il vraiment indispensable dans un portable vu la puissance du powerbook a 1.5 Ghz ?

macrumors sort une rumeur un peu tiree par les cheveux a 24h d'une eventuelle update alosr que toutes les rumeurs dont les infos de thinksecret ont toujours ete portees sur une hausse de frequence et non un bi G4


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> le dual G4 sera non seulement plus cher que le mono proc mais en plus quelle sera sa consommation en energie ?
> y a t-il la place pour 2 G4 ?
> comment sera gere la dissipation thermique vu la taille du powerbook ?
> et enfin un dual G4 est il vraiment indispensable dans un portable vu la puissance du powerbook a 1.5 Ghz ?
> ...


On en parle nulle part de Dual G4 mais de G4 Dual Core, ce qui n'est pas pareil...
Il n'y a qu'un processeur mais avec deux coeurs. donc il y a la place...


----------



## Piewhy (31 Janvier 2005)

Apple store fermé!!


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

ok

hormis la question de la place, les autres restent valables


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Apple store fermé!!


 
Tiens une update un lundi ??? Fianalement c'est peut être ça la nouveauté


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

ah bon? les stores europeens updates avant l'americain ?


----------



## Piewhy (31 Janvier 2005)

les stores europeens ferment toujours avant l'americain (ce dernier reste fermé le moins longtemps)


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Janvier 2005)

Oui bizarre il n'y a que les stores européens de fermés ...


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

en tt cas, toutes les speculations pourront prendre fin dans qq heures 


certains vont arreter de jouer les paco rabanne apres ca


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> en tt cas, toutes les speculations pourront prendre fin dans qq heures
> 
> 
> certains vont arreter de jouer les paco rabanne apres ca


 
Je serais pas contre le fait qu'un PB atterisse sur mon balcon


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Je serais pas contre le fait qu'un PB atterisse sur mon balcon



je me mets 2 etages au dessus et je te le jette


----------



## billboc (31 Janvier 2005)

un dual core sans annonce fracassante de steve ???
j'aimerai bien mais je n'y crois pas ... (quoi que je croise les doigts bien sur  )
++
Billboc


----------



## Alexandre.H (31 Janvier 2005)

...........

PowerBook ou pas... angoisse existentielle...!


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

c'est update pour mettre que le delai des mac min passe de 3-4 semaines a 2 mois  tellement la demande est forte


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je me mets 2 etages au dessus et je te le jette


 
MDR


----------



## Piewhy (31 Janvier 2005)

tsssss j'espere que ce n'est pas seulement pour mettre en place les promos de la saint valentin


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> tsssss j'espere que ce n'est pas seulement pour mettre en place les promos de la saint valentin



tu veux parler de la promo, un powerbook achete, un offert pour votre cherie ?


----------



## Caster (31 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tu veux parler de la promo, un powerbook achete, un offert pour votre cherie ?




Cool ..... comme promo   , j'en prends 2 (4 pour le prix de 2)


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Janvier 2005)

Les promos de la St Valentin étaient déjà en ligne sur le store US non ?


PS : ca y est Store US fermé ...


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Cool ..... comme promo   , j'en prends 2 (4 pour le prix de 2)



a moins que tu ne pratiques l'echangisme pour feter la st valentin en tete-a-tete-a-tete-a-tete, un seul couple est constitue d'1 homme (toi) et d'1 femme (ta femme, ta copine)


----------



## arcanthe (31 Janvier 2005)

bonne nouvelle   un lundi en plus , encore quelque heure


----------



## hifibuff (31 Janvier 2005)

moi, je vois bien une upgrade des emac ou moins probablement des powermacs


----------



## SulliX (31 Janvier 2005)

Si jamais ce n'est pas les nouveaux PBook qui sont mis sur le Store, je crains le pire parmi ceux qui suivent ce sujet...

Ont peu s'attendre à des suicides collectifs avec absorption de doses massives de cristaux liquides... 

En même temps, cela voudrait dire la fin de cette discussion et toute ces suppositions diverses et variées...

Pour ceux qui voudraient étudier les fréquences de remplacement des produits, il y a Consomac

Je cite :

_Le                   7 janvier 2002, la gamme des iBook accueille un petit nouveau                   : l'iBook 14", qui devient le haut de gamme à la place du 12"                   combo. Les prix baissent légèrement, et la configuration                   bas de gamme reste la même.
                  Durée de vie des seconds iBook (sauf le bas de gamme)                   : 83 jours._


----------



## ficelle (31 Janvier 2005)

ils sont là !


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

allez, pour ceux qui ont predit les G5 et dual core: mouahahahahhah


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Janvier 2005)

*CA Y EST LES NOUVEAUX PB SONT LA* :love: :love: :love: mortel 512 Mo et 80 Go de DD !!!


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> *CA Y EST LES NOUVEAUX PB SONT LA* :love: :love: :love: mortel 512 Mo et 80 Go de DD !!!



et surtout, trackpad avec fonction de defilement

et pas seulement 80 go de DD mais 5400 tours !


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> et surtout, trackpad avec fonction de defilement
> 
> et pas seulement 80 go de DD mais 5400 tours !


 
Je suis tellement boulversifié que j'arrive plus à lire le descriptif :rateau: :modo: :hosto:  :love: :bebe:


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

voila, a 48h pres si j'avais attendu...

en plus avec mes 10% ca faisait le 15" a 1799¤...

tant pis :rose:


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> voila, a 48h pres si j'avais attendu...
> 
> en plus avec mes 10% ca faisait le 15" a 1799¤...
> 
> tant pis :rose:


 
Il n'est jamais trop tard, tu peux toujours renvoyer ton iMac ...


----------



## macboy (31 Janvier 2005)

les nouveaux power book sont arrivé
allez voir ici 
apple Fr  ne semble pas avoir mis à jour sa page...


----------



## Gab (31 Janvier 2005)

Rien de spectaculaire...


----------



## PaC (31 Janvier 2005)

Euhhh... c'est mes yeux ou les prix ont baissé ?


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

allez, tant pis, je l'acheterai la prochaine fois


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

Gab a dit:
			
		

> Les Powerbooks G4 viennent d'être mis à jour sur l'Apple Store. Ils affiche une très légère augmentation des fréquences, 512 RAM en standard sur toute la gamme, en option: 100 go disque dur et 128 mo vidéo.
> 
> Rien de spectaculaire...



non t'as raison, 300-400¤ d'options BTO offerts qui sont devenus du standard en plus du SMS, du trackpad a defilement et du proc 

mais a part ca rien de spectaculaire hein ??? :hein: :mouais: n'importe quoi...


----------



## hifibuff (31 Janvier 2005)

il y a aussi une nouvelle technique de retroeclairage du clavier, graveur DVD 8x et gerant les +R et un systeme de protection du DD. Il semble meme que le 17" beneficie du DVI DL et d entree sortie optique/analogique...interessant donc!


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2005)

Je crois qu'on peut continuer sur ce sujet...


----------



## macboy (31 Janvier 2005)

sniff et moi qui avait créez ce sujet 
bon je  vais aller sur "réagissez" moi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

L'investissement nécessaire à ces nouvelles technologies repousse à plus loin le Powerbook G5, non ?


----------



## arcanthe (31 Janvier 2005)

je commande mon 15 comme prevue


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> L'investissement nécessaire à ces nouvelles technologies repousse à plus loin le Powerbook G5, non ?



PowerBook G5 présenté en septembre à l'AppleExpo à Paris...   :love:


----------



## SuperCed (31 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> madame soleil??? non serieux on va vraiment etre obligé d'attendre tout ce temps là???!!! Les PB auront  9 mois d'existence!! c'est pas possible!:hein:



Et oui.
Ma boule de crystal est trop forte!


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Et oui.
> Ma boule de crystal est trop forte!




la boule de nick de plume tu veux dire


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> la boule de nick de plume tu veux dire



Laisse ses boules tranquilles.


----------



## SuperCed (31 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> la boule de nick de plume tu veux dire



J'avais posté l'info le 23 octobre 2004 sur ce meme forum et personne n'a voulu me croire :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=74310&page=5&pp=20

Nick De Plume est arrivé avec 3 mois de retard par rapport à ma boule de crystal...


----------



## SulliX (31 Janvier 2005)

Moi qui commençait à me faire à l'idée de reprendre un iBook à la place mon PBook 12" 867, tout à coup le doute m'habite.. .:love:


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> J'avais posté l'info le 23 octobre 2004 sur ce meme forum et personne n'a voulu me croire :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=74310&page=5&pp=20
> 
> Nick De Plume est arrivé avec 3 mois de retard par rapport à ma boule de crystal...




pffff

et tu veux quoi ?

des felicitations ? des applaudissements ?


----------



## SuperCed (31 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> pffff
> 
> et tu veux quoi ?
> 
> des felicitations ? des applaudissements ?



La gloire bien sur! et puis, je pense que je mérite que tu m'en paies un pour mes aptitudes divinatoires.


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> La gloire bien sur! et puis, je pense que je mérite que tu m'en paies un pour mes aptitudes divinatoires.




lol


Gloire et Fortune 2 avec Superced 

allez, un coudboul avec une question en prime pour tester tes dons


----------



## SuperCed (31 Janvier 2005)

Pour répondre à ta question, notre cher Mickael n'ira pas en prison car la lune est dans la balance, symbole de la justice égalitaire. Je déconne, j'y connais rien au astres...
Je me base plutôt sur des déductions évidentes... comme le fait que les prochains iBook sont pour le 20 avril (à peu près).


----------



## Amophis (31 Janvier 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre à ta question, notre cher Mickael n'ira pas en prison car la lune est dans la balance, symbole de la justice égalitaire. Je déconne, j'y connais rien au astres...
> Je me base plutôt sur des déductions évidentes... comme le fait que les prochains iBook sont pour le 20 avril (à peu près).



Oui avec du 1,33 pour le 12" et 1,5 pour le 14", avec SD 8X, 512Mo pour tout le monde idem pour les disques en 5400tr (mais en 40Go pour le 12" et 80Go pour le 14").


----------



## minime (31 Janvier 2005)

La suite dans Réagissez :  Apple Store fermé: nouveaux PowerBook (31.01).
Les rumeurs ne s'arrêtent jamais : Powerbook G5.


----------

